#ubuntu-touch 2013-02-20
<bregma> fginther, there are a bunch of "transitional package" bugs open on the OIF stack...  should they not all be Fixed Committed at this point? (eg. https://bugs.launchpad.net/geis/+bug/1052125)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1052125 in geis (Ubuntu) "Need transitional package to the renamed libgeis" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> bregma, actually they should be marked invalid, we determined the transitional package was not needed and was never done
<bregma> mkay, I'll take care of that
<fginther> bregma, thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2013-02-21
<Tm_T> hola olli
<olli> hi Tm_T
<bombuzal> Hello
<bombuzal> Not sure if this is the right channel, but the DP image I downloaded contains the personal contacts and messages of a Canonical staff member
<bombuzal> Might not have been reported already as I didn't install or boot it the standard way (perhaps it was meant to be wiped first?)
<AlanBell> heh that will just be persona demo data for anyone wondering what bombuzal was talking about
<AlanBell> there are a bunch of fictional design personas preloaded as contacts
#ubuntu-touch 2013-02-22
<AlanBell> o/ cnd & popey
<popey> yo
<popey> some of those personas are real people, most are in fact ☺
<AlanBell> oh, people were only talking about lola
<AlanBell> !lola
<ubot5> the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<AlanBell> does that need updating then?
<popey> well some of them are real, martin, evan, otto etc
<marlinc> Does it use Unity? And if it does will the Touch Unity be merged into the main Unity so the desktop can also benefit from new features?
<bregma> marlinc, yes, and yes
<marlinc> Awesome I love it when people do that
<bregma> but there is still much work to be done
<k1l> the roadmap says it should be "one unity" in 14.04
<marlinc> Well it may take some time. But still that is a nice thing
<bcurtiswx> in the tablet edition, what editor can i install to edit system files ?
<brendand> bcurtiswx, vim.tiny is present
<bcurtiswx> brendand, thanks :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-02-23
<chris062689> Is this the official ubuntu touch channel?
<chris062689> Installing on my Galaxy Nexus, used the script on the wiki and now it's sitting in fastboot with the android model spinning it's blue orb with the blue bar frozen about 70%
<chris062689> Hahaha, nevermind, it just took a very long time.
<chris062689> I just booted :D
<chris062689> Touchscreen is unresponsive? :<
<lilstevie> chris062689, #ubuntu-phone is
<chris062689> Thanks.
<ax562> is this the right room for ubuntu touch phone?
<ax562> or ubuntu os phone....what is the official name?
<ax562> hello?
<ax562> so anyone alive in here?
<ax562> zzzzzz
<mrgoodcat> msg nickserv identify fsmor;06
<mrgoodcat> help set
<mrgoodcat> haha accidentally posted my password... changing...
<mrgoodcat> is anybody else having trouble with phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<mrgoodcat> i'm getting "the remote end hung up unexpectedly" and the download fails
<k1l> what does trouble mean?
<k1l> mrgoodcat: seems like server issues.
<mrgoodcat> i can't seem to download from github
<mrgoodcat> phablet-dev-bootstrap makes the .repo directory only, doesn't actually download anything
<mrgoodcat> as far as i can tell
<mrgoodcat> or is everything in the .repo directory/
<k1l> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?s=73b2f42c6214fd08f8175ad2282f156f&p=38368377  seems you are not the only one
<mrgoodcat> yup thats the thread i'm already reading
<mrgoodcat> could be a server issue i guess
<k1l> mrgoodcat: maybe someone in #ubuntu-phone knows if that can be solved
#ubuntu-touch 2013-02-24
<roger_n> Does anyone have any idea why when I run "phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory]"  I get the following error?
<roger_n> Please make sure you have the correct access rights
<roger_n> and the repository exists.
<roger_n> error: Cannot fetch
<roger_n> .
<mrgoodcat> move to #ubuntu-phone
<roger_n> oops wrong channel.
<roger_n> thanks
<TToivanen> My build doesn't boot. How the heck can I troubleshoot? Logcat is useless.
<TToivanen> Anybody?
<mrgoodcat> #ubuntu-phone
<AlanBell> good afternoon/morning/evening all
<AlanBell> I hope you are having a phabulous time with your phablets
<smartboyhw> Hiyas!!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<AlanBell> As phone and tablets are now all part of the Ubuntu Touch platform we are merging the #ubuntu-phone and #ubuntu-tablet channels into a converged #ubuntu-touch channel
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Tigrouzen> re
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, let's talk here
<hipboi>  Tigrouzen: from http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb, i can not see the ubuntu part
 * AlanBell hopes everyone turns up here
<Tigrouzen> hipboi, ubuntu part its on other git
<gianguido> AlanBell, here we are :)
<Tigrouzen> hipboi, ubuntu part its all ready compiled ubuntu touch its cm10 with ubuntu arm part
 * smartboyhw receives a hell number of joins
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Tigrouzen> hipboi, compil its just cm10 for ubuntu if you want ubuntu arm part wait i send you link
<AlanBell> got the commands in slightly the wrong order, but all is well now ;)
<AlanBell> welcome back everyone
<Tigrouzen> WHos is AlanBell ?
<k1l> new channel is new \o/
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, Ubuntu's  IRC guy
<Tigrouzen> Where's Mark ?
<k1l> Tigrouzen: he is one from the ubuntu irc council. he merges the phone and tablet channel into the main touch channel
<smartboyhw> Tigrouzen, and Mark Shuttleworth simply isn't here:P (His nick is sabdfl)
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Phones and Tablets are Phabulous! Installation instructions and release notes -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<smartboyhw> sabdfl = self-appointed benevolent dictator for life
<Tigrouzen> smartboyhw, tk ;)
<k1l> since tablet and phone are similar we dont need 2 channels where the same questions get answered :)
<gianguido> AlanBell, why not add a link to the ports? :)
<smartboyhw> gianguido, +1
<AlanBell> sure, what else needs to go in the /topic
<gianguido> mh
<gianguido> porting instructions!
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting that page?
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, yep
<smartboyhw> And install instructions:P
<AlanBell> I figured the touch root page has that and everything else linked on it
<gianguido> AlanBell, and this too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, how about the gitweb?
<gianguido> anyone here is having issues with libandroid_runtime?
<smartboyhw> gianguido, dunno
 * smartboyhw is still syncing the code
<gianguido> smartboyhw, lol
<smartboyhw> gianguido, LOl
<Tigrouzen> hipboi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<AlanBell> oh, factoids too for the bot in this channel
<AlanBell> !lola
<ubot5> the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<k1l> i think we need a popey  for the topic :)
<AlanBell> ok, that is here
<AlanBell> !source
<smartboyhw> k1l, +1
<ubot5> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, that is wrong:P
<gianguido> i'm trying to port ubuntu cm layer to sgs3 i9300 and Tigrouzen is helping me to solve a strange situation: mali drivers needs libandroid_runtime.so but this lib isn't included into the ubuntu sources
<smartboyhw> gianguido, I'm porting it to Motorola XOOM Wi-fi
<gianguido> smartboyhw, good luck
<hipboi> gianguido: thanks
<AlanBell> ubot5: source-#ubuntu-touch is <reply> source code for the base is here http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb the userspace code is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team
<ubot5> I'll remember that, AlanBell
<AlanBell> !source
<ubot5> source code for the base is here http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb the userspace code is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team
<Tigrouzen> ok but where's arm source ubuntu touch ?
<smartboyhw> Bah
<smartboyhw> Uh oh!
<smartboyhw> Something has gone wrong. We're sorry!
<smartboyhw> If we are in the middle of an update, Launchpad will be back in less than five minutes. Otherwise, we are working to fix the unexpected problems.
<smartboyhw> Technically, this is a 503 error and has been caused by our database having temporary operational issues.
<smartboyhw> Reload this page or try again in a few minutes
<smartboyhw> !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?? How come Launchpad has that
<ubot5> smartboyhw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * smartboyhw has accidentally triggered the bot
<smartboyhw> Sorry AlanBell
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Phones and Tablets are Phabulous! Installation instructions (easy for supported devices) and release notes -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<AlanBell> something like that?
<gianguido> perfect
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, maybe we need to wait for proper samsung's sgs3 kernel sources
<AlanBell> Tigrouzen: it is all built for arm
<gianguido> by now we only have 4.1.2 sources
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, what i use for Wave
<Tigrouzen> 4.1.2
<rymate1234> hi
<Tigrouzen> AlanBell, i mean arm source from ubuntu phone not cm10.1
<Tigrouzen> or git
<gianguido> away for a bit
<gianguido> see you soon guys
<tilal6991> Anyone building from source for a new device and got wifi working?
<AlanBell> Tigrouzen: ok, that will be the userspace stuff then, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team
<Tigrouzen> AlanBell, ok i take a look thanks
<rob_w> is it just me or why iam having issue to sync down the thing ?  phablet-dev-bootstrap -v grouper ubuntu-tablet-grouper
<TToivanen> My build get's stuck at CM spinner. Am I supposed to do some adb commands or what?
<hipboi> rob_w: me too
<hipboi> rob_w: the sync stops sometimes
<rob_w> is there a way to restart it to the previous directory without deleteing all ? like repo sync ?
<smartboyhw> AlanBell, when you mean "Porting guide (advanced)" in topic it would make people think there is a simplier version.....
<ogra_> AlanBell, better
<Tigrouzen> gianguido|away, let's try add on device.mk library needed from mali
<sfrique_> how big is the sorce?
<sfrique_> alredy have 14G on my syc
<ogra_> AlanBell, please also add https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes to the topic, saves a lot of FAQs if we can point people there
<Tigrouzen> 30go after compiled
<ogra_> (with the complete url)
<AlanBell> sure ogra_
<ogra_> thx
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Phones and Tablets are Phabulous! Installation instructions (easy for supported devices) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | read the release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
 * ogra_ hugs AlanBell 
<Tigrouzen> new revision phablet tools can work offline but what is mean ?
<mrgoodcat> thank you for merging channels
<sfrique_> and before?
<datagutt> gianguido
<datagutt> gianguido|away
<datagutt> sup
<Tigrouzen> orientation work for some ?
<AlanBell> ogra_: if you log in you should have access to change the topic and stuff now
<TToivanen> Do I need to do ubuntu_chroot shell and ubuntu-session before I can boot?
<Tigrouzen> no you can diabled it and run it after on adb
<juan_> how can i know my phone's mac address in ubuntu mobile?
<Tigrouzen> first mount proc
<waa> ip addr show wlan0
<montaser> hello
<montaser> i need help
<montaser> in my ubuntu touch
<montaser> my nexus 7 is not working anymore
<montaser> after flashing
<montaser> please help
<Tigrouzen> montaser, u mean u cant return to android or ubuntu dont work ?
<montaser> i cant get back to android
<Tigrouzen> montaser, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<montaser> thank u
<Tigrouzen> montaser, "Returning your Nexus 7 to Stock Android"
<gennro> hi
<ogra_> Tigrouzen, working offline means that phablet-flash can use locally downloaded image files now instead fo having to pull them each time
<gennro> 8am
<pschastain> Question regarding Ubuntu-touch on a nexus 7 - I can't figure out how to change the time/location. The date & time drop-down also has a couple of events I'd like to clear.
<gennro> pschastain, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<krabador> excuse me, the old #ubuntu-phone is closing, or become dev-only oriented?
<smartboyhw> krabador, closing
<smartboyhw> since #ubuntu-phone and #ubuntu-tablet is merging into this channel
<krabador> smartboyhw, ok, long live to #ubuntu-touch then
<pschastain> gennro, thanks. I somehow missed that first read-through
<krabador> i'm I am willing to do a port for samsung i9100 galaxy sII i9100, i read the guide and i would know if despite of 10.1 sources, i can take the official samsung jb sources for i9100
<gennro> pschastain, np
<Tigrouzen> AlanBell, "join us on IRC in #ubuntu-phone on irc.freenode.net and/or"  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<AlanBell> will fix shortly
<gennro> ?
<AlanBell> or anyone can, it is a wiki :)
<Tigrouzen> ok
<krabador> i prey you, nobody knows if i can use official samsung jb sources?
<Tigrouzen> krabador, wich model
<sergiusens> krabador: you should be able to. Just need to adapt to whatever is there
<krabador> Tigrouzen, sergiusens , samsung i9100
<krabador> Tigrouzen, sergiusens , 10.1 isn't propery working
<krabador> for that device
<Tigrouzen> krabador, compile error ?
<Tigrouzen> krabador, you mean cm10.1 not stable for i9100?
<krabador> Tigrouzen, yes
<krabador> Tigrouzen, cm devs are working to gralloc and hwc for that devices
<krabador> Tigrouzen, because the exynos
<krabador> for that, i'm asking about samsung official sources, firts, if they can working better than 10.1 sources
<Tigrouzen> krabador, nop Ubuntu its now just work on CM10.1
<krabador> can't take what ubuntu needs from cm 10.1, from official sources?
<Tigrouzen> krabador, did you try compile it ?
<krabador> Tigrouzen, not yet
<Tigrouzen> krabador, exonys 4 ?
<Tigrouzen> krabador, mali 400 ?
<krabador> Tigrouzen, yes 4210
<krabador> yes
<Tigrouzen> krabador, some prob to compile it for the moment other member try to port it too u can work gianguido
<krabador> yes i talk with him, he told me of his i9300 port
<Tigrouzen> krabador, you can try compile first and see
<krabador> ok
<TToivanen> hj moro
<gianguido> back
<gianguido> maybe datagutt found the problem
<Tigrouzen> ah
<penster> So in the future if you connect your phone to a monitor  a full ubuntu install will be displayed?
<datagutt> Tigrouzen: some new commits that removed some graphic related hacks
<gianguido> updates to graphic config in samsung kernel
<datagutt> Well
<gianguido> syncing and compiling
<datagutt>  + remove of that egl hack
<gianguido> i'll report
<tocado157> hi someone working with motorola defy ?
<Tigrouzen> datagutt, on ubuntu touch commit or kernel ?
<datagutt> on CM repos
<Tigrouzen> k
<Tigrouzen> but hm im working on local and if u  sync it i lost my work
<Tigrouzen> use
<Tigrouzen> need to git my work first
<gianguido> building
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<gianguido> update to extract-files
<gianguido> there are some new files to pull
<gianguido> so rerun this script
<Tigrouzen> all server laggy github ppa....
<gianguido> building kernel
<gianguido> except an i9300 testing in about... 50 minutes?
<gianguido> hai cdesai
<keysia> thank you for all end night
<AlanBell> looking at the terminal app design https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/Terminal+-+Basic+View bit surprised that page does not include the word "bash" :/
<gianguido> anyone knows how to pass things like "-j3" to brunch?
<AlanBell> is that going to be a new shell, or a patched bash to support touch extensions or something?
<Tigrouzen> manifests
<Tigrouzen> ah brunch
<gianguido> AlanBell, like android, simply a new terminal emulator
<AlanBell> so a new shell
<keysia> hmmmm..........hawe are you allan
<AlanBell> the designs are talking about removing the prompt
<cdesai> gianguido: brunch does -j $threads/cores
<AlanBell> which you can do in the bashrc, but typically the terminal would be an SSH connection to something else which would't know it is running on a phone UI
<gianguido> hoping that canonical promote a contest for creating new system sound/ringtones lol
<gianguido> cdesai, good thanks
<keysia> ya iam like terminal emulator
<Tigrouzen> Native Ubuntu !!
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, wat
<Tigrouzen> Better to get native Ubuntu
<AlanBell> ;) keysia yeah, I want that too, it is one of the things I use most on my android phone
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, Odroid work on native Ubuntu for sp5 platforme
<keysia> that canonical promote
<keysia> yah alan good much so
<gianguido> breakfast/brunch/mka beacon are the funnier command to start building something
<|aways|> hi guys why i cant sync repo's from phablet sources ?
<gianguido> |aways|, repos are under heavy load
<|aways|> gianguido: then need to wait ?
<gianguido> |aways|, yeah
<|aways|> dammn
<|aways|> okey thank you
<datagutt> [16:36:37] <gianguido>	 hai cdesai
<datagutt> you know cdesai?
<keysia> okey thank n bye
<gianguido> datagutt, was a greeter lol
<datagutt> Ah
<datagutt> lol
<gianguido> why?
<datagutt> i know him
<datagutt> :P
<gianguido> uh lol
<mhall119> AlanBell: can you send an email to the ubuntu-phone and ubuntu-tablet mailing lists letting them know about the IRC channel changes?
<ErikZZ> I've recently gotten the note 2. This means my old Galaxy nexus is available to be experimented on. :D Going through the touch/install wiki now.
<AlanBell> mhall119: sure, will do
<mhall119> thanks
<pschastain> Timezone fixed... sorta. Menu bar along top shows proper time, but drop-down still shows UTC/London. I had to manually fix '/etc/timezone' to get even this. Any ideas?
<pschastain> Rebooted. Drop-down shows proper time, but still says I'm in London.
<ogra_> pschastain, did you follow the release notes for setting the timezone ?
<ogra_> (running dpkg-reconfigure etc)
<sergiusens> ogra_: pschastain the London thing in the datetime indicator is just an image still (IIRC), the timezone should be correct overall though
<sergiusens> if you configure it as ogra_ mentions ^^
<ogra_> right
<Tigrouzen> gianguido, news ?
<pschastain> Followed all instructions.
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, all the include went good so i think that the build will not fail
<gianguido> Tigrouzen, now building busybox
<pschastain> First run of 'dpkg-reconfigure' appended my tz to '/etc/timezone', leaving 'Utc/utc' (or something like that) first, which is why I had to change it manually.
<pschastain> sergiusens, thanks, that explains it then.
<datagutt> gianguido: sounds good
<Jaffa> Af'noon all
<gianguido> i hope
<datagutt> if removal of that hack fixed it
<datagutt> hm
<datagutt> If it fails, you have a problem
<pschastain> Now, about those events that are below the time... I'm not planning lunch with Anna, nor am I going to a gallery opening, nice as that sounds. Any way to get rid of those?
<datagutt> :P
<gianguido> datagutt, lol
<gianguido> no cm devs here?
<ogra_> pschastain, thats just because you didnt meet anna yet, give her a call :)
<datagutt> cdesai is a cm dev.. but he does not touch i9300
<pschastain> ogra_, not sure the mrs. would appreciate that :-)
<tilal6991> I've done some CM devving
<ogra_> you could take the mrs to the gallery opening then ;)
<AlanBell> !lola | pschastain
<ubot5> pschastain: the phone and tablet demo includes contacts and messages from fictional design personas, it can be removed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<gianguido> AlanBell, bot scripting? lol
<ogra_> heh, you called it lola ... cool
<pschastain> I really need to read that page again - second time I've missed an answer :-p
<AlanBell> la la la la lola
<zeba> hi all
<zeba> while checking out the code using phablet-dev-bootstrap i often get connection errors or "the remote end hung up unexpectedly".. any help?
<ogra_> well, the server is under heavy load and the repo is huge
<ogra_> justr keep trying
<zeba> yeah i see
<zeba> thanks
<penster> Just use your browser to dl
<penster> It was way faster for me
<mainerror> Mhmm, hello new-old channel. :)
<ogra_> :)
<gianguido> building the zip
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<gianguido> hi mainerror
<gianguido> zip'd
<mainerror> o/
<datagutt> gianguido
<datagutt> nice
<gianguido> flashing the rootfs
<gianguido> reboot...
<nexwave-mat> hey guys Im trying to port ubuntu touch to the LG P930. Im getting it to boot and can ubuntu_chroot shell but when i run ubuntu-session the screen stays dark.
<nexwave-mat> any suggestions?
<mainerror> I think we had that on the mailing list didn't we?
<gianguido> nothing
<gianguido> screen stays on the bootloader log
<TToivanen> nexwave-mat One X and One X+ having the same problem
<gianguido> EGL drivers need libandroid_runtime
<gianguido> who is the developer for onex?
<rrerolle>   
<TToivanen> gianguido I guess that's me
<gianguido> good
<gianguido> what logcat says?
<gianguido> if your logcat too reports that surfaceflinger segfautls, we have a common problem
<TToivanen> logcat taken at what point?
<gianguido> where you want
<gianguido> start it
<gianguido> and when it reports a segfault, go to the first line
<gianguido> and see if it reports error related to libandroid_runtime.so
<tilal6991> nexwave-mat: Have a look at ubuntu logs
<tilal6991> Not adb logcat
<nexwave-mat> I have a few logs I could post to pastebin
<gianguido> mainerror, are you an ubuntu developer?
<mainerror> gianguido: Nope. Just a random community member. :)
<gianguido> :-/ thanks ayway
<nexwave-mat> what ubuntu log? syslog?
<datagutt> gianguido: i just wonder why libandroid_runtime is faiiling
<datagutt> is it dependant on some dalvik component?
<datagutt> why knows
<datagutt> who*
<gianguido> we need an ubuntu developer who works on these things
<datagutt> yeh
<gianguido> or a cm developer who know what libandroid_runtime do
<the_lord> Hello, I've been playing with Ubuntu touch for a few days, and I have a question I haven't found a precise answer yet, it's about the android layer, will this be removed in the future?
<gianguido> the_lord, possibily
<thththeaddd> hi. i'm trying to port ubuntu touch to the htc sensation but i get errors while retreiving the files with the command "phablet-dev-bootstrap -c /touch". it alays says something like: "fatal: read error: Connection reset by peer" or "fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly" or "error: Cannot fetch ...".
<jdmssmkr> I already installed Ubuntu Desktop on my Nexus 7 but would like to try out Ubuntu Touch now. Unfortunatly, adb can't find any device. Should I really reinstall android before Ubuntu Touch or is there a workaround?
<gianguido> thththeaddd, servers are under heavy load
<thththeaddd> i thought so
<thththeaddd> is there any way around?
<the_lord> gianguido, why possibly?
<datagutt> gianguido
<gianguido> the_lord, it will be possible when we will have a method to boot directly ubuntu
<gianguido> datagutt, yes
<datagutt> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163815
<gianguido> thththeaddd, no
<datagutt> did this guy ahve the same problem?
<datagutt> did he even try
<datagutt> because note ii has same processor
<datagutt> check his repos maybe
<gianguido> he must have the same problems...
<datagutt> y
<gianguido> maybe it's useful to have this guy in irc
<Art-X> where is Cotulla when you need him :p
<datagutt> he did the same as you..
<datagutt> so yeh
<gianguido> hahahaha Art-X great word!
<gianguido> *words
<datagutt> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38414129#post38414129
<datagutt> he simply said
<datagutt> "pgoress"
<datagutt> "progress"*
<tilal6991> datagutt: What's in the logs?
<datagutt> hm?
<datagutt> ask gianguido
<tilal6991> I have done CM for various devices - what does logcat say about android_runtime?
<tilal6991> Oh right
<tilal6991> gianguido?
<gianguido> yeah tiagoscd
<gianguido> sorry
<gianguido> tilal6991,
<gianguido> surfaceflinger cannot find libandroid_runtime
<gianguido> without libandroid_runtime we can't use EGL drivers for mali, so no screen output
<tilal6991> What is the exact message?
<gianguido> wait, i have a logcat
<gianguido> tilal6991, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561609/
<tilal6991> I see
<tilal6991> Yeah - android_runtime is part of frameworks/base
<Art-X> gianguido, somehow I feel that Cotulla is the kickstarter of the whole rom modding business.. he could boot up a toaster :-) good old hd2 days... sigh...
<tilal6991> You might try pushing the lib from a CM build
<gianguido> Art-X, good old? now he's running win8 on hd2 lol
<gianguido> tilal6991, tried
<gianguido> with all the libs following libandroid_runtime
<tilal6991> What happens then?
<gianguido> but then, libEGL fails
<gianguido> a minute
<Art-X> gianguido, he is? rofl...  nice!
<gianguido> i'll push the libs and report
<gianguido> Art-X, yeah, check his twitter!
<Art-X> gianguido, will do
<ErikZZ> Ok, I'm trying to get my Samsung Galaxy Nexus i515 loaded with ubuntu. I'm using a linux VM for this, and trying to follow the directions here https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Touch/Install
<ErikZZ> I'm stuck. I'm not even sure I'm on the bootloader screen. My VM can see the device using lsusb, but that's as far as I can get.
<Tigrouzen> i added lib ril  now he dont boot ^^
<gianguido> ok then
<datagutt> gianguido
<datagutt> i am talking to cm dev
<gianguido> tilal6991, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562165/
<gianguido> datagutt, yeah tell me
<ErikZZ> hm. Fastboot doesn't show any devices connected. I'll work with that.
<Art-X> gianguido, just read it yea... hope ubuntu will be his next project.. :-)
<tilal6991> gianguido: Ouch
<tilal6991> You need to break the dependency of android_runtime before you get any firther with porting
<tilal6991> And knowing how bad exonys is as a platform I wish you the best of luck
<Tigrouzen> yes but if dependency depend libandroid ^^
<Himavanth> hello anyone there
<gianguido> tilal6991, so definitely i need to work on mali drivers...
<gianguido> how good
<gianguido> hi Himavanth
<Himavanth> how can i access my ubuntu phone file system
<tilal6991> gianguido: It's not the drivers you need to work on
<tilal6991> You need to work on the hwcomposer and gralloc
<gianguido>  /data /ubuntu
<gianguido> yeah...
<gianguido> what a beautiful thing
<tilal6991> Which device again?
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Himavanth> i'm able to mount the phone drive i'm using a mac
<Himavanth> sorry i'm not able to mount the device
<datagutt> Exynos…
<datagutt> see how easy the non-exynos samsung devices have gotten ubuntu touch
<tilal6991> Yep
<Sinan___> tilal6991: Even CM team couldn't solve hwcomposer and gralloc problems with exynos :)
<tilal6991> Oh man
<tilal6991> Yeah
<tilal6991> Just realised that
<tilal6991> The props are linked against android_runtime
<tilal6991> Wow
<tilal6991> Yeah - unless Samsung release the source or blobs which don't depend on it I can't see anyone progressing any further
<datagutt> Yeh
<Sinan___> which will never be happen :)
<datagutt> We're fucked
<Sinan___> samsung will never release anything related to exynos
<gianguido> boycott samsung
<Himavanth> guys help me.. how to access my ubuntu file system from mac
<datagutt> they only sources samsung have released… are useless
<datagutt> hacked up gingerbread code that doesn't work with any samsung product on the market
<giveen> HI, I'm trying to run "phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory]" and I end up getting hung up on remote.
<datagutt> and mali will never be opensourced
<tilal6991> Just incase anyone is interested
<tilal6991> http://live.theverge.com/firefox-os-mwc-2013-live-blog/
<datagutt> tilal: my dad is at MWC right now
<gianguido> datagutt, hoping on that opensource mali driver prokect
<gianguido> project
<datagutt> gianguido: That project can only show a spinning cube
<giveen> Hm, thats odd, third time must have been the charm, now I am syncing
<Art-X> datagutt, anyone from samsung there he can pester? :p
<tilal6991> datagutt: Nice
<datagutt> does not boot android yet
<gianguido> datagutt, nouveau too some time ago :)
<datagutt> Art-X: samsung marketing has no power
<datagutt> Oh btw… you know what is worse (development wise) than a samsung?
<datagutt> A chinese smartphone powered by exynos
<tilal6991> Hahahahahaha
<datagutt> took 10 months for them to release source
<tilal6991> Does that exist?
<datagutt> which nobody have been able to compile
<datagutt> The phone itself is good
<datagutt> But god, no development for it
<datagutt> http://en.meizu.com/
<datagutt> this one
<gianguido> woah meizu phones
<datagutt> I have a Meizu MX… dual-core
<gianguido> good looking phones
<datagutt> similar to a sgs2
<Art-X> looks scarily like an iphone
<tilal6991> Woah
<datagutt> Yeh
<datagutt> but better
<tilal6991> Emizu
<datagutt> lol
<tilal6991> * Meizu
<gianguido> the only thing that comes to mind now is retry with frankenbuilds
<datagutt> they are at MWC actually
<datagutt> got a booththere
<Art-X> lol stand with a google translate bigscreen wall?
<Art-X> (there's an idea for the future)
<bobweaver> Ok 2 questions    1)  you all say that you need apps then people spend days programing these to find out that you in fact DO NOT need these apps and you are just wasting time. What do you say to this ?       2) you say that the source code is wide open. this is not true and there ar many libs that one can not get there hands on. How do you expect to have developers develop something if they can not even test there features ?
<datagutt> Uhm wut
<datagutt> do you mean libs that ubuntu does not even have access to?
<Art-X> lol u just stated two facts instead of 2 questions
<datagutt> like closed source manufcaturer blobs
<datagutt> :P
<AlanBell> bobweaver: date on that screenshot on G+ is Jan 8th. Just a static picture?
<gianguido> btw i think that "ubuntu touch runs on every device that runs android" isnt a great phrase anymore
<bobweaver> No I mean libs like libhud-1 libhybris-dev  libubuntu-platform-api1-dev   Ubuntu.Applications libary
<mhall119> bobweaver: the source code for those libs should be open, I've been asking around to find out where it is
<Art-X> should be "can eventually run"
<gianguido> yeah
<bobweaver> you know the ones that people can not find
<datagutt> "ubuntu touch runs on every device that runs android and is not made by samsung"
<datagutt> ftfy
<bobweaver> I mean How can I tie the HUD into my app if there is no code to test it on ?
<gianguido> datagutt, yeah, something like this
<mhall119> bobweaver: there will be code, it's not being intentionally withheld
<datagutt> or "uses exynos4"
<gianguido> yes because exynos3 got it
<datagutt> Hm
<datagutt> tho
<gianguido> because it's using powervr D:
<bobweaver> so what you all are saying is that only people with money get to test this out
<datagutt> meizu is in some ways better tahn samsung
<datagutt> their ui is usable
<datagutt> they use uboot as bootloader
<mhall119> bobweaver: you don't need money, just a device
<gianguido> uboot?! :O
<datagutt> y
<gianguido> awesome!
<datagutt> but some seriously stripped down version
<datagutt> they removed some commands
<bobweaver> mhall119,  you are tight there not 200 USD
<bobweaver> right *
<gianguido> trying the last thing for i9300
<gianguido> otherwise, i'll update the status of the port with "not currently possible"
<bobweaver> It is super furstarting I am qt fanboy and I can not build libhud or many other things because there is missing libs
<Art-X> gianguido, but it's still early on sunday
<Art-X> some magic can happen :p
<bobweaver> then I spend 6 days making weather app to see Google +1 picture of weather app WTF is that noise ?
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  thanks for clearning that UP
<gianguido> Art-X, that's because i'm writing "currently"C :)
<Lloir> hey guys anyone able to help me out here? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=z7NgSjcG
<AlanBell> bobweaver: not clearing anything up, I have no idea if it is an app or an image, I just spotted the date
<Art-X> lol currenly was a moment ago at all times... ok.. now I'm being lame :p
<Lloir> it's driving me insane + i need a fresh set of eyes on the problem
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  then maybe the moron that put up the apps that are needed (core ones) needs to take it all down Stop Lieing to people
<mhall119> bobweaver: there can be multiple weather apps, you can make one and somebody else can make one, each to your own designs
<Art-X> Lloir, oeh remember you working on the one X :-)
<bobweaver> mhall119,  then what is the use in using the word "CORE" then what is the use in the mailing list what is the use of contacting people
<bobweaver> what is the use in Lieing to people
<Lloir> Art-X, the X+ but yea :P
<Lloir> pretty sure this is the final hurdle for me
<Lloir> once i've gotten past this, it SHOULD display
<Art-X> Lloir, but the difference in hardware wasn't that big I believe, except for speed and memory?
<Lloir> that's all of the difference
<mhall119> bobweaver: there is a team who is working together to write a weather app following one set of designs.  You made one on your own, with your own designs and your own codebase.  Which is fantastic, btw, I really liked yours.  But when you intentionally do your own thing, you can't expect others to simply stop working on their own
<Lloir> but apparantly the HOX needed patches to build
<Lloir> where-as the X+ needed none
<Art-X> Lloir, Very nice :-) I have the one X, and was following your thread on XDA..
<Lloir> nice
<Lloir> if i can get this to work correctly, i should be able to help the HOX guys
<mhall119> bobweaver: the purpose of the Core Apps project is to build community and collaboration around their development
<bobweaver> mhall119,  that dosent matter the facts are this you all say that you need somethhing and you dont you are lieing to developers The wiki should say something about the core apps are done
<bobweaver> or that you are asting your time because we allready did this
<mhall119> the core apps are not done
<bobweaver> Not we want CORE apps
<bobweaver> then what are these pictures that I am seeing ?
<mhall119> what pictures?
<bobweaver> v
<bobweaver> http://cdn.androidcentral.com/sites/androidcentral.com/files/imagecache/w680h550/postimages/9274/ubuntu_touch-3.jpg
<mhall119> bobweaver: I have no idea, I've not seen that before
<bobweaver> that picture tells it all it says that this was donr a while ago
<AlanBell> bobweaver: possibly done a while ago in photoshop in the design team
<Scognito> hi
<mhall119> bobweaver: the calculator app on the Touch preview is just an image mockup
<mhall119> given the date on that one, I'd assume it's a mockup too
<Tassadar> bobweaver: that app is just an image
<bobweaver> that right there is my point if you are going to ask people to make something that might take 3 to 6 days to make you might want to tell them that there are things out there already that there are thm core apps
<gianguido> tried a very bad thing: ubuntu binary on top of a running cm
<bobweaver> Tassadar,  how do you know this ?
<AlanBell> the whole design process is backwards from what you might expect, they start with screen look and then backfill functionality, it is very odd, but it is normal for canonical stuff to be done that way
<Tassadar> because it is in the dev preview
<Tassadar> you can run it
<gianguido> black screen
<Tassadar> and it is "just" an image
<AlanBell> architecture follows image
<Scognito> I'm getting tons of "remote end hung up unexpectedly" when running phablet-dev-bootstrap...any hint how to fix it? (rerunning it again fail 90% time)
<mhall119> bobweaver: that's not even the design mockup that the Canonical Design Team made
<AlanBell> is it the shelf even?
<AlanBell> is the shadow right?
<mhall119> it's almost certainly a quick image someone made as a placeholder
<Tassadar> yes, just like the calc app
<mhall119> AlanBell: it doesn't look quite right, no
<AlanBell> and the top bar over the top of the thing that looks like the shelf?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  yeah that is another thing here we are 2 weeks later and still have not heard anything from canonical design team
<mhall119> bobweaver: yes we have
<AlanBell> is that perhaps a gmail or browser plugin?
<mhall119> for some of the apps anywya
<bobweaver> mhall119,  no I havent do you have something that I would like to hear ?
<mhall119> AlanBell: I doubt it, it's most likely a placeholder image, like Tassadar said
<Tassadar> by the way, 2 weeks? The preview was released ~3 days ago
<bobweaver> Tassadar,  the sdk was release way more the 2 weeks ago
<Tassadar> oh, okay
<AlanBell> Tassadar: core apps project was a bit longer, people have been drawing pretty pictures for a while
<bobweaver> that wiki page was made way more then 2 days ago also
<mhall119> bobweaver: see http://design.canonical.com/ and http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<bobweaver> does that change everyday like the wiki ?
<AlanBell> change isn't bad :)
<bobweaver> well not every day  sorry
<bobweaver> correct AlanBell  it is not but it makes for hell for devs
<AlanBell> yeah, I wouldn't develop for this yet personally
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  when I 1st read the Wiki there was no pages at all by canonical art team. But there was things like we need this and we need that. so I made this and that and then this and that got changed which is cool but if you are going to tell the masses to make stuff you might want to tell them that 1) the app is done already
<AlanBell> I don't think much is done already
<AlanBell> but they might be working on stuff
<bobweaver> but you are right AlanBell  One should not dev up apps for this.
<mhall119> bobweaver: those don't change often, no
<k1l> wasnt it a call for building teams?
<AlanBell> so far they have asked people to draw pictures of apps and talk about how they might behave
<bobweaver> no no no they asked people to make mockup apps
<bobweaver> Fact ^^
<AlanBell> and have asked people to play with QML and the platform
<bobweaver> the platform was not even around yet at that point
<AlanBell> oh, true I couldn't see any point in doing anything before the platform existed though
<bobweaver> if we are talking about the platform-api which one can not build because the libs are not open to public
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/platform-api
<AlanBell> personally I am waiting until we know whether an app needs to know how to rotate or adapt to different aspect ratios, and what markets devices will be rolled out in
<mhall119> bobweaver: we will fix the problem with those libs not being available, it's an oversight, nothing more
<mhall119> be patient and let us correct it
<mhall119> please
<bobweaver> 2months of patents on my end so far ..... it is making me mad sorry you are right
<elsewares> Hello all - I flashed my Nexus 7 with the latest daily, but now all I have is the splash screen - nothing I touch reacts.  Suggestions?
<mhall119> bobweaver: you've only been waiting on those libs for a few days
<mhall119> elsewares: swipe from the left or right edges towards the center
<bobweaver> Oo did you of all people really just say that to me
<bobweaver> mhall119,  ^^
<bobweaver> do I need to break out the emails ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: you've only known that those libs were needed from the time the image was released
<bobweaver> that is the stuff that is getting me mad right there. You know how long I have been waiting on this and WHY I am waiting on this
<mhall119> bobweaver: we're all on the same team here, we all want the same great things, all I'm asking for is that you let us correct our oversights
<bobweaver> maybe because I am the only one that is trying to use the libs
<bobweaver> sameteam correct
<mhall119> bobweaver: that's likely
<mhall119> the SDK doesn't provide them, and you can write apps to a large extent without them
<Ben__> hey guys i think im about to try to flash my galaxy nexus to try out this canotical concoction - i do need my phone to be completely operational as is regular so i will want to try it out on my CDMA verizon nexus...
<bobweaver> maybe because I am the only oone that is trying to build from scratch ?
<bobweaver> or look at bugs and what can be done to fix them
<mhall119> bobweaver: I'm sure you are diving to a deeper level than most app developers
<Ben__> glad to know your here for when i will need assistance
<ErikZZ> Ben__ Good luck. I'm still trying to Root my I515
<mhall119> bobweaver: just remember that we want you, as a developer and contributor, to succeed in making awesome things
<mhall119> that's in our best interest
<bobweaver> mhall119,  you KNOW and have for the last 2 months that I am waiting to port this for TV
<mhall119> and we're all working very hard to make that happen
<Ben__> =D thanks for the luck man i cant wait, also what guide are you using and what part do you think your stuck at?
<ErikZZ> http://androidjinn.com/root-verizon-galaxy-nexus-sch-i515easy-guide.html
<ErikZZ> And Windows 7 seems to be having trouble with the USB driver
<ogra_> bobweaver, did you already take a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview and http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb ?
<ErikZZ> And then lets me open up the device and look at the files anyway
<Ben__> is your phone unlocked or locked? as in the bootloader did you do or did you want to do that?
<bobweaver> hey ogra_  yeah I was playing with the x11 one but stilll need to add things to my qt libs so that I can use them
<ogra_> bobweaver, they are the code trees released together with ubuntu touch
<ogra_> and should theoretically contain everything ...
<bobweaver> ogra_,  correct but if one trys to build them libs they will run into the same issues that I am having
<ogra_> if there is anything missing thats definitely a mistake
<bobweaver> ogra_,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/259583/where-to-find-ubuntu-application-and-libhud1-dev
<bobweaver> I am missing like 5 major libs
<ali1234> well i know where the libhybris repo is
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/llibhybris
<ogra_> bobweaver, i'm not sure you watched #ubuntu-phone the last days, but i doubt that any of the devs from the project got much sleep or time to look over askubuntu ...
<ali1234> phablet-bootstrap checks it out from bzr
<ali1234> yep ^
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk
<ali1234> is the git server still on fire?
<bobweaver> thanks ali1234  Yeah I managed to get that from git
<ogra_> for sure
<antonio_> Hello, is is possible to test Ubuntu for Tablets on an emulator ?
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libhud-qt/trunk perhaps?
<bobweaver> nah noworkie ^^
<ogra_> yeah, sounds like
<bobweaver> I tried that I also was able to find the Friends lib around that are also
<ErikZZ> Ben__ my phone is locked. I'm still working on that.
<ali1234> bobweaver: i totally forgot about your QML hangout in all the excitement yesterday :(
 * rsalveti waves
<ogra_> hey rsalveti
<bobweaver> I also have Ubuntu.Browser installed but I can not use it because of missing libs like Ubuntu.Applications  same for gallarey
<rsalveti> ogra_: hey!
<bobweaver> hello rsalveti
<rsalveti> new channel, now we can have the phone and tablet folks at the same place
<bobweaver> rsalveti,  do you know where I can find these things ?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/259583/where-to-find-ubuntu-application-and-libhud1-dev
<rsalveti> bobweaver: sure, let me check
<ErikZZ> Ben__, oh, wait. I didn't think locking would matter. It was a verizon phone, but it's not part of the Verzion anymore. I'm on Sprint now. The phone is wi-fi only now.
<bobweaver> thanks dude !
<rsalveti> bobweaver: let me reply it there and will ping you back
 * bobweaver dances for joy 
<ali1234> bobweaver: not sure if you realise this but you totally don't want libhybris if you're not using android underneath your port
<ali1234> probably not the platform-api stuff either
<bobweaver> ali1234,  I think that it is checked via formfactor I was looking at that code maybe 3 days ago
<ali1234> lp:platform-api
<bobweaver> I do know that it is a dependent for one or a couple of packages
<ali1234> lp:phablet-extras/libhybris
<ali1234> ^ these are both used by the android/phablet stuff
<Ben__> Hey ErikZZ sorry it took me this long to get back, You are correct that you cannot "Sim unlock the phone" but there are certain benefits and risks involved if you choose to unlock the bootloader before you even root your device
<ali1234> bbiab
<Ben__> For instance it will initially wipe your device one time and this is a security feature that you are choosing to give up if you so choose
<ErikZZ> Ben__ That's fine. This is my old phone for experimenting on. Just got a note 2 as my main phone.
<rsalveti> bobweaver: can't login at omg ubuntu, but both branches are available at lp:platform-api (check the android folder there), and lp:hud/phablet for libhud1-dev
<ErikZZ> Ben__ The only thing I want to avoid is bricking it. ;-)
<rsalveti> *askubuntu
<Ben__> Ah okay good right dont we all =P
<bobweaver> thanks rsalveti  what about the plugin Ubuntu Applications any ideas ? and again thanks
<rsalveti> that's part of the sdk, let me try to find it
<bobweaver> thanks again man
<ErikZZ> Ben__ I found the XDA forum. I'm going to research that. Looks promising.
<Ben__> well if you want to unlock the bootloader check out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400871 and maybe try to start getting familiar with that website
<Ben__> hah you were being led there as well
<Ben__> very promising =P
<ErikZZ> Ben__ what's your goal with your phone?
<Ben__> Which phone the one i use daily or the one me and you might be using as a paperweight pretty soon
<Ben__> =D
<ErikZZ> Ben__ The phone that's too cool to be a paperweight yet. :-)
<Ben__> the verizon one -- well we cant really know until we experience it, and I havent gotten the chance to check it out yet and im really excited to see what has been put together
<ErikZZ> I want to set up my new Note 2 phone with ubuntu, but I want to learn how everything works and what Ubuntu can actually DO on my old phone first.
<ErikZZ> If I can run most of Linux on it, I'm sold.
<rsalveti> bobweaver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259583/where-to-find-ubuntu-application-and-libhud1-dev/260751
<flug_> hi evrybody
<gianguido> gotta go
<gianguido> bye chan
<bobweaver> ok rsalveti  I def have the sdk kit installed I am going to boot over to 12.10 and see what I can do. again thanks a bunch
<rsalveti> bobweaver: sure
<bobweaver> maybe needs to be upgraded but thanks again
<Ben__> I will be around later to check this out for real when I have the time, im around, see ya guys
<richey> Hey guys. Working on porting this to i9100. Anyone else here doing this as well? I saw that giuanguido was working on the i9300. (SGS3)
<stupidwhiz> Hi
<stupidwhiz> Just installed the OS on my nexus phone
<stupidwhiz> is it possible to change the tz
<stupidwhiz> in UI
<stupidwhiz> ?
<giveen> do we use 'repo sync' to get the latest patches for source? or "phablet-dev-bootstrap" ?
<giveen> stupidwhiz
<giveen> there is a way to change timezone
<giveen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<richey> giveen: I've used repo sync but the servers are getting hit hard at the moment. You can update using phab also
<richey> phablet-dev-bootstrap -c ./
<giveen> thanks, richey. I'm actually able to get source right now, slowly getting on my 7mb line
<stupidwhiz> nice thanks..
<richey> giveen: np. I've been trying to pull the source down all weekend. Just got it within the last hour. Good luck
<giveen> I just decided today to give it a go on my Tegra 2 tablet. Hopefully my kernel likes it.
<giveen> THis could go so much faster if we were allowed to copy our cm10.1 source folder over and then sync the diffs
<richey> I'm sure there's a reason behind it. I'm not one to say if it would work 100%. It's possible that they are only dummy copies of the original cm code
<richey> but cloned so that work can commence on those branches.
<datagutt> [19:33:16] <richey>	 Hey guys. Working on porting this to i9100. Anyone else here doing this as well? I saw that giuanguido was working on the i9300. (SGS3)
<datagutt> me and gianguido ran into problems
<richey> Hey datagutt.
<datagutt> the mali graphics driver is linked to libandroid_runtime.so
<datagutt> ubuntu touch does not use libandroid_runtime.so
<datagutt> so nothing appears on screen
<richey> Oh wonderful.
<giveen> LOL I hope I don't have such problems.
<richey> Due to what I believe to be similar arch between i9100/9300, I#ll probably be on the same boat. datagutt: would you be so kind to pastebin your .repo/manifest.xml?
<datagutt> gianguido is the one who built it
<datagutt> but i can guide you through any issues
<richey> Ah, okay.
<richey> I'm usually too stubborn to ask for help.... but I'll let this slide once! Trying something at the moment. If it fails, I'll chime in
<rsalveti> datagutt: now why the hell the mali driver would link to libandroid_runtime :-)
<rsalveti> makes no sense, probably bad engineering
<datagutt> rsalveti: samsung == bad engineering
<rsalveti> weird, at all other samsung devices that was fine
<datagutt> seems to only happen with exynos4
<datagutt> unless you have seen an exynos4 device running ubuntu touch
<rsalveti> we could try to either fake that library or get that to build by removing all dependencies
<datagutt> yeh
<datagutt> i was thinking about that
<datagutt> but i don't really have to knowledge
<datagutt> have the*
<rsalveti> exynos 4... guess not
<rsalveti> have just the 10, which is exynos 5
<datagutt> Exynos3 uses powervr, so it work
<datagutt> works*
<richey> Is exynos4 == exynos4210?
<rsalveti> yeah
<datagutt> exynos4 is both 4210 and 4412
<richey> Well that means that I'll bow out on this for tonight
<Sinan___> afaik 4412 is s3 and note 2
<richey> SGS2 is 4210
<rsalveti> yeah, the galaxy tab 2 I got has pvr in it, and it's omap4
<datagutt> Sinan___: and meizu mx2
<rsalveti> let me check at the build side what would happen if we build the libandroid_runtime
<datagutt> but nobody except chinese people have that
<Sinan___> lack of source codes makes exynos a pain in ass but this doesn't mean samsung makes bad hardwares
<datagutt> rsalveti: it fails
<datagutt> but not sure why
<Sinan___> samsung is really good at it
<datagutt> not only lack of source… samsung makes some really ugly code
<datagutt> Why would mali link to libandroid_runtime
<Sinan___> samsung is really good at it (I mean hardware)
<Ben__> okay so now I am back around and I am ready to try to see if this works - i just backed up my CDMA logs or whatever its called so i can maybe restore it somehow
<datagutt> hw yes
<Ben__> what do i do and how would i go about beginning to try to flash this OS to a verizon galaxy nexus?
<Ben__> i am already bootloader unlocked and am on custom firmware
<GalaxyTab> Hi there!
<ramblingpirate> Ben, change your build.prop to maguro
<GalaxyTab> I am just wondering, when can I expect (if I can expect) Ubuntu touch to be available for my Galaxy Tab?
<datagutt> what model of galaxy tab?
<rsalveti> datagutt: yeah, makes no sense at all for the driver to want to talk with the jni interface
<rsalveti> seems just... wrong :-)
<datagutt> rsalveti: samsung probably ran into some issue..
<GalaxyTab> datagutt: Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
<rsalveti> GalaxyTab: I ported it last thursday to tab 2 7.0, just need to post the instructions and image
<GalaxyTab> rsalveti: how is it? does it function well?
<rsalveti> yup, this one :-)
<datagutt> omap one then
<rsalveti> GalaxyTab: yup :-)
<GalaxyTab> hmm, will have to try it then!
<rsalveti> GalaxyTab: just need to fix the wireless, will try to get to that later today
<datagutt> If only i had an omap phone
<GalaxyTab> will it work with both wifi and 3g?
<rsalveti> datagutt: yeah, omap is good
<rsalveti> GalaxyTab: I just have the wifi version
<rsalveti> but I don't see why the 3g version wouldn't work
<datagutt> except the 3g part
<Sinan___> didn't texas left omap ?
<rsalveti> even the 3g part, but just for calls and sms
<rsalveti> we didn't enable 3g data yet
<rsalveti> Sinan___: yup :-(
<GalaxyTab> ah, Ok
<datagutt> so how easy would it be to use libandroid_runtime without all the dalvik stuff
<datagutt> Actually i wonder in what way libandroid_runtime is used
<Guest51949> Hello, every Time I tye this command: "phablet-dev-bootstrap xperia/" I get this Error: INFO:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Changing to workdir /home/daniel/xperia INFO:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Initializing repository Get git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git fatal: Could not read from remote repository.  Please make sure you have the correct access rights and the repository exists. Can soeone confirm this or tell me what I'm 
<Sinan___> OMAP was good 4-5 years ago but Texas didn't invest enough money on it and left it behind
<datagutt> if we knew what samsung was using it for
<GalaxyTab> when will instructions and such be out then?
<GalaxyTab> if you have an estimate :)
<ali1234> datagutt: i just removed that dependency from SGS and it all worked
<richey> <Guest51949> repo is getting hammered. Try later.
<rsalveti> crap, my internet connection is really bad today
<ali1234> rsalveti: any chance you can remove the sync-j=4 from default manifest temporarily?
<ali1234> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android.git;a=blob;f=default.xml;h=a04ef4e119e5cf7b0f8aa755ff3810ad4710b604;hb=38fd77b677eebe415dec4b3c54fe6121c395762e#l17
<rsalveti> ali1234: sure, will move to 1 instead
<rsalveti> datagutt: yeah, I'm trying to build it here
<ali1234> rsalveti: also can i pm you about something?
<rsalveti> might fail at runtime still, but it'd goot to test
<rsalveti> ali1234: sure
<randomblame> weird
<randomblame>  exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: No such file or directory
<chrtr> Does it fail to connect to radius secured networks for anyone else?
<rsalveti> ali1234: -j 1 is now the default
<randomblame> it's like it's not mounting /system
<ali1234> rsalveti: thanks, that should help everyone trying to sync
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> at least when running the script that should get less connections
<rsalveti> which will help a lot I guess
<rsalveti> let me check how many connections we currently have at the server side
<rsalveti> 148 in parallel atm
<rsalveti> was over 500 2 days ago
<rsalveti> :-)
<Art-X> hehe more interested in the traffic for the last few days ;-)
<rsalveti> yeah, will try to get that info tomorrow hehe :-)
<Art-X> I have a feeling I'll be a record for the develop servers
<bobweaver> dear rsalveti  ...... You are AWESOME  thanks again for the Help http://imagebin.org/247981
<Art-X> it'll *
<rsalveti> bobweaver: lol
<Art-X> bobweaver, lol... BOFH to the core
<bobweaver> I think that I still have to get some newer julius libs and also backport gtester2xunit  and pyruntest and for Some Reason Ubuntu.Application is still messing up maybe that is not correct import path. I am going to look now but thanks again
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562586/
<rsalveti> datagutt: the reason we don't have libandroid_runtime is that it brings dalvik with it
<rsalveti> this is messy
<rsalveti> so it'd be nice to try to dump the symbols and try to find what from libandroid_runtime the lib is using afterall
<rsalveti> so we can have some sort of fakelibrary just to satisfy the linker
<rsalveti> whatever it is doing with it is not going to work for us anyway
<randomblame> this is odd as hell I get no boot adb only returns exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: no such file or directory I just copied mksh to /system/bin in the ramdisk and made sure it was executable and I still get that error
<bobweaver> bad news it is not in my Plugins here is a list of sdk and qt stuff  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562604/
<randomblame> I figured it was a mounting issue but if it doesn't see it in rd then I'm at a loss
<duce> PORT ALL DA TINGZ \:D/
<xsoh> any news about n7 3g version (tilapia)?
<Art-X> Lloir, did u get it working for the hox+ ?
<Lloir> no, taking a break for a few hours
<Art-X> well deserved  :-)
<Hashcode> Anyone working with a device using ro.sf.hwrotation?
<randomblame> I thought rotation wasn't set up at all yet
<Hashcode> This isn't for sensors
<Hashcode> it's for initial display setup
<Hashcode> I have several devices which need to be rotated by surfaceflinger as the default
<randomblame> ah
<Hashcode> Works in CM10.1 but not in the touch preview
<Hashcode> I guess I need to know more about how it interacts w/ surfaceflinger for display
<giveen> egad, Hashcode, lol
<Hashcode> hello :0
<giveen> Love your work :)
<Hashcode> thanks
<giveen> Just wish Motorola would unlock my Droid X :(
<rsalveti> Hashcode: yeah, I would not use that flag for now, ideally we'd have rotation support at the shell itself
<rsalveti> which is still a work in progress afaik
<Hashcode> rsalveti: I can try a build w/o it and see what happens.
<giveen> Man these servers are slammed. :( Lots of failures
<Hashcode> Normally the display is 270 degrees off by default
<rsalveti> Hashcode: yeah
<rsalveti> Hashcode: for my galaxy tab 2 I had to disable that
<bmwracer0> giveen: yeah i know :(
<giveen> If the Nexus S can handle at minimum ICS, then so can the DX
<helicopter88> I'm looking into building the ubuntu part of ubuntu touch,I tried using pbuilder-dist quantal armhf create,but I get a failed to chroot,any tip?
<Hashcode> rsalveti: so that definitely fixes display, but how are you fixing touch ?
<rsalveti> Hashcode: where do you usually change the input orientation? need to take a look here
<stupidwhiz> How can I remove the no-functional applications
<Hashcode> oh
<Hashcode> usr/idc/*?
<stupidwhiz> like facebook etc
<Hashcode> rsalveti: did you have to do something similar to the tab 2?
<rsalveti> Hashcode: yup, just trying to remember
<helicopter88> I'd need to shrink a bit ubuntu,as it doesn't fit my (about) 1gb partition
<Hashcode> no worries, I'll take a look at the .idc file layout and see if it gives me a rotation adjustment option
<helicopter88> Hashcode, to what device are you porting?
<ali1234> helicopter88: do you have enough disk space to build chroot? (for pbuilder)
<Hashcode> Kindle Fire
<Hashcode> (s)
<helicopter88> ali1234, I'm on a empty 50 gb vbox
<helicopter88> running xubuntu 32 bit
<helicopter88> (I can switch to 64 bit)
<Hashcode> Motorola D3/Bionic/Razr's and D4 will be next for the preview
<ali1234> helicopter88: do you have qemu installed in vm?
<randomblame> woot getting places now
<helicopter88> ali1234, what's package name? qemu?
<ali1234> helicopter88: dunno which one if any it needs
<helicopter88> ali1234, if it matters,running pbuilder --debootstrapopts --arch armhf made something
<helicopter88> and chrooted fine
<futa> hey guys
<futa> I can only use QML to develop apps for touch devices, and use only quickly to develop ubuntu apps, but as they say
<datagutt> rsalveti: Yeah seems we must have a fake library
<futa>  the code is shared
<helicopter88> ali1234, qemu is there
<futa> how is that possible
<futa> can anyone answer my question?
<giveen> SIgh, try number 78 to sync, lol
<rsalveti> Hashcode: iirc at the g tab I had to change the kernel, as that was a consequence of the latest kernel update
<rsalveti> guess it had pivot = true
<Hashcode> Ah
<rsalveti> so it's probably hardware specific (could be idc or could be at the touch controller as well)
<Hashcode> So just adjust for it in the kernel driver
<Hashcode> That's doable.. I assume you're in default landscape then now?
<rsalveti> yup
<stupidwhiz> Hi, sry i've to repeat the question....how can I remove the apps that I do not want?
<Hashcode> This may be a dump question
<Hashcode> How do I set: GRID_UNIT_PX and QTWEBKIT_DPR
<Hashcode> Is that an export? or a build.prop? or something else
<randomblame> removing /data from fstab like the port guide says to do means that /data isn't mounted. installd is crashing because it's not finding anything in /data which is halting the system
<randomblame> any thoughts?
<rob_w> then dont remove it
<helicopter88> ali1234, it was a missing package probably
<ali1234> randomblame: where does it say remove it in porting guide? it says remove nosuid flag...
<randomblame> oh it came across to me as remove the entire /data line I thought that didn't make any damned sense
<giveen> randomblame, i don't see the port guy saying to remove /data
<giveen> guide*
<ali1234> giveen: yes, yes, we've been through that :)
<giveen> LOL
<giveen> sorry i'm a bit late to the conversation
<giveen> I check in on here every now and then
<Tigrouzen> updating to raring installing gnoem-shell ^^
<Wuestenschiff> Tigrouzen: gnome would be nice
<Tigrouzen> i hope they make smaller rom but like bigger then usb live !!!
<Tigrouzen> ubuntu for phone need doubel core incredible !!!!
<Tigrouzen> use more memory then gnome 3 on desktop
<Tigrouzen> what's mistake this is ????
<helicopter88_2> Tigrouzen, you're free to port ubuntu to a single core phone
<helicopter88_2> but remind that old arm cpus are much less powerful than x86
<Tigrouzen> helicopter88_2, i mean i dont understand why Ubuntu for computer use less memory then phone and why need like dual core cpu for ubuntu touch
<Tigrouzen> helicopter88_2, in the theory 800*480 use less cpu and memory (gpu+mem)
<Tigrouzen> helicopter88_2, Arm slower Then X86 at same configuration
<ali1234> Tigrouzen: ubuntu touch runs smooth on SGS as long as you don't load too many apps. memory is the problem, not cpu imo
<ali1234> i don't know why it uses so much, hopefully it can be improved
<giveen> Anyone seen hows it running on Tegra 2?
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, did you make video ?
<randomblame> viola
<randomblame> it's running on my iconia a500
<ali1234> Tigrouzen: yes
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, because in Wave its run but verry verry slow on browser and crash many time
<ali1234> Tigrouzen: https://plus.google.com/u/0/117474986382867317779/posts/XNRMvFJCBzt
<ali1234> basically loading any app makes it go slow
<ali1234> but... the apps run fast once it stops swapping
<ali1234> browser is usable and does not seem to crash
<Tigrouzen> yes i moved swap to zram
<Thund3rChilD> randomblame, is the install smooth ? i have a 501a im looking forward to run it
<helicopter88_2> ali1234, if you ever built,would armel be smaller?
<ali1234> helicopter88_2: probably not
<randomblame> no
<randomblame> not very
<randomblame> :P
<helicopter88_2> dang
<Thund3rChilD> figurs hehe , but doable ? or do i need a huge set of instructions?
<randomblame> I'm still figuring it out
<Thund3rChilD> i wait then till you got things coverd :)
<Tigrouzen> for the moment about this rom we can win 400mo and more
<helicopter88_2> "fetched 11.8 mb in 4min 25s"
<netcurli> someone here who can help me with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259510/problem-with-svg-image-in-qml ?
<dexyne> hello
<dexyne> I need some help, I try to install Ubuntu on my Galaxy Nexus but on the step 4 I have the "black screen" problem.
<dexyne> But where is the /data partition ?
<ali1234> dexyne: it's on your phone?
<ali1234> dexyne: what has probably happened is you didn't have enough space on /data and so flash failed
<dexyne> And how I wipe it on my computer ?
<n0gz> do you know how to wipe the partition in recovery?
<dexyne> nope
<Tigrouzen> also you can make script to install it on sdcard partitioned of course
<ali1234> what you can do is format /data from recovery and then flash the quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip again
<n0gz> dexyne: turn your phone off. Then hold volume up and volume down then hold the power until you get to a screen that looks like the android guy turned over on his side with his guts hanging out
<habstinat> I just made a little bash script to randomly shuffle and play music in ~/Music in the background that you can trigger on and off by setting the volume to max or less than max on the phone, respectively
<habstinat> I'll put it on my website and give a link to it here soon
<dexyne> yeah I try it but no recovery mode start :/
<n0gz> go to xda-developers.com and then the forums and then find galaxy nexus. look under android development and find out how to flash a custom recovery such as CWM or TWRP
<Sinan___> dexyne: n0gz: actually it's just power+ volume up
<dexyne> I've use adb reboot bootloader command
<Sinan___> yeah that works too
<dexyne> black screen block the boot/reboot
<helicopter88_2> ali1234, it made the chroot environment on my pc,but still,when I run pbuilder-dist quantal armhf build happyhello_0.1.dc I get an error about the dsc file not existing
<w00tc0d3> did ubuntu phone project modify the /sbin/init INSIDE the chroot?
<ali1234> helicopter88_2: well you have to get the dsc yourself...
<Sinan___> adb reboot recovery
<ali1234> helicopter88_2: i'm not really familiar with pbuilder
<Sinan___> dexyne: adb reboot recovery
<helicopter88_2> ali1234, yea,I'm more used to make
<helicopter88_2> do you know where I can find this dsc?
<ali1234> helicopter88_2: dsc files are part of debian packaging. normally you have a dsc, tar.gz, and diff.gz which together builds a package
<ali1234> if you do "apt-get source <package>" you will get those files in current dir
<ali1234> it will also unpack them for you but i guess you don't need that
 * helicopter88_2 guesses about the name of the package
<Tigrouzen> some one know phablet password ?
<Tigrouzen> phablet user
<k1l_> ubuntu, ubuntu ?
<w00tc0d3> what are the repositories changed for Ubuntu Phone?
<w00tc0d3> i wonder how they used Android EGL libs with X11
<habstinat> Just made this: <http://habs.name/ubuntu-touch/> Can someone please test it out and report whether or not it works for you before I share it with reddit?
<ax562> what is it/
<ax562> ?
<habstinat> ax562: It shuffles and plays your music in ~/Music in the background. You can turn it on and off from the phone.
<ax562> seen that nice
<ax562> does the ubuntu music player only support mono for now?
<ax562> so is ubuntu touch a big let down or something promising with potential?
<bjaanes> something promising with potential of course
<RotZ> Hello, has anybody got the Ubuntu Touch preview working on Nexus S?
<bjaanes> I think so, looks like it at least: https://plus.google.com/u/0/117474986382867317779/posts/XNRMvFJCBzt
<RotZ> Found a video on YT, there's no details of how he got it running tho.
<RotZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W3HuyCUC4g
<habstinat> Sorry guys, but the instructions should be good now; I've been revising them bit by bit
<bjaanes> Where there not instructions in the link I posted? :P
<Dave_the_Knave> If this flash goes well, Ubuntu Touch will be running on the d2att
<RotZ> Reading it right now.
<bjaanes> Were*
<Dave_the_Knave> *crosses fingers*
<Dave_the_Knave> No-go. Booted right back into recovery
<habstinat> bjaanes: Haha, I meant the instructions to install my hackish music shuffler: <http://habs.name/ubuntu-touch/>
<RotZ> Link doesn't work.
<ax562> habstinat...you thought of taking the second while volume = 10 out so the user can turn the volume down?
<habstinat> RotZ: You might have left the ending pacman in; that's not supposed to be part of the link; it's http://habs.name/ubuntu-touch/
<ax562> @bj yeah but an android base is kind of funky.  I thought it was trying to distinguish from android not build on top of it.
<RotZ> Ah there we go.
<RotZ> Thanks.
<ax562> I was really excited but not so much anymore.
<habstinat> ax562: The user /can/ turn the volume down; the double loops were mostly done to make the /tmp/music-is-playing file work out
<ax562> I'm running android and ubuntu simultaneously now (maverick) so not sure what touch could do that I cant right now.
<ax562> yeah but if thy did they lose shuffle though right?
<ax562> webtop 1.3 motorola
<ax562> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1837823
<RotZ> Is it easy for the average Joe to port Ubuntu Touch to a device?
<ax562> that's a thread I started a while back that shows my setup...
<ax562> Android GB running alongside xubuntu 10.10
<Dave_the_Knave> @RotZ, I thought it would be, but even I'm having issues. I must have messed up somewhere along the process
<RotZ> Oh.
<k1l_> 10.10 is not supported since ages
<Dave_the_Knave> I'm going to go back to "Enabling a new device" and start from there
<RotZ> I found a port to the Nexus S on XDA..
<RotZ> :)
<Dave_the_Knave> Nobody has one for d2att on XDA yet.
<Dave_the_Knave> Wish they did. I don't wanna do this anymore xD
<ax562> 10.10 is the only supported ubuntu version on webtop
<RotZ> I'd love to see this ported on a Nokia N9.
<k1l_> ax562: so you see the problem?
<ax562> propriatary moto drivers needed to work simultaneously with android in real time were only compiled for 10.10
<ax562> no upgrade possible :(
<ax562> yeah that's why I was giggling like a school girl when I found out about ubuntu OS/touch...
<ax562> but now, no more giggles.
<RotZ> Rofl.
<DAMOND> hei
<tradpal> any chance i can install ubuntu os on unsupported devices ?
<DAMOND> i have a question
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> tradpal, what's your model hardware ?
<DAMOND> please
<DAMOND> one answare
<tradpal> its zync z930
<DAMOND> u can help pe?
<DAMOND> me?
<DAMOND> please
<Tigrouzen> tradpal, if CM10.1 rom exist for your device then yes its possible porting
<dexyne> finally....I have wipe the /data but nothing, always the  "black screen"...
<tradpal> tigrouzen, its zync z930, a cheaper china model
<DAMOND> can help me'
<Tigrouzen> tradpal, its depending chipset
<tradpal> tigrouzen, thanks  i ll check it and let you know
<DAMOND> ?
<Tigrouzen> DAMOND, if you dont ask we dont know your answer
<DAMOND> for updates
<DAMOND> ?
<DAMOND> i dont understand
<Tigrouzen> What is the question ?^^
<k1l_> DAMOND: how should one answer if you never ask anything specific?
<k1l_> !ask | DAMOND
<ubot5> DAMOND: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<DAMOND> i don't konw of do updates
<Tigrouzen> omg ^^
<DAMOND> yes
<DAMOND> because apt
<Tigrouzen> you want update on ubuntu phone ?
<DAMOND> only for app
<k1l_> DAMOND: dont press enter all the time. :/
<Tigrouzen> make your question some sens then ask
<DAMOND> yes
<DAMOND> i want a update
<ax562> sounds like he thinks he can update using apt-get on the dev release of ubuntu touch
<Tigrouzen> yes sure ^^
<ax562> not likely Damond
<DAMOND> no
<DAMOND> apt-get
<Tigrouzen> but DAMOND dont try update it can be break ubuntu
<Tigrouzen> ubuntu touch
<DAMOND> i have a my kernel and
<DAMOND> works headphones
<DAMOND> im not a stupid
<DAMOND> but i don't understand the ubdates
<DAMOND> updates
<Tigrouzen> we dont say you're stupid but you dont ask right way
<Tigrouzen> ubuntu touch not have update for the moment
<DAMOND> i don't speak english wery well
<Tigrouzen> you can upgrade to raring but make mistake
<DAMOND> sorry all
<DAMOND> tigrouzen thx i understand
<Tigrouzen> DAMOND, use google translate ;)
<randomblame> is there a different package for tablet layout or am I doing it wrong
<Tigrouzen> just in ubuntu-session
<DAMOND> XD is true!
<DAMOND> i have a kernel of francisco.franco
<DAMOND> readapded
<Tigrouzen> u can modify it to boot like tablet or phone
<tradpal> tigrouzen, it seems, i can install cm10.1 on z930. if i am successful, can you tell me, how to install ubuntu., thank you
<Tigrouzen> then
<Tigrouzen> tradpal
<Tigrouzen> tradpal, you need compile it
<Tigrouzen> tradpal, first u need ubuntu 64 then phablet-tools
<Tigrouzen> tradpal, many time
<Tigrouzen> tradpal, you dont need flash CM10.1 rom
<tradpal> tigrouzen, any specific changes to source, before compiling ?
<Tigrouzen> tradpal, yes try to find source git CM10.1 for z930
<tradpal> ok, thank you tigrouzen, i ll try it.
<BenLue> Hello ppls
<BenLue> Is Ubuntu Touch working with HTC DHD?
<randomblame> thanks tigrouzen found it :D
<Tigrouzen> ;)
<randomblame> any guidelines on these values
<Tigrouzen> maybe it can be help for some
<Tigrouzen> first ive installed rom cm10 then i dont erase data folder but just push armfl zip with recovery mode and now i formated data and repushed again ubuntu wont work
<Tigrouzen> just formated system for pushing ubuntu cm10.1 rom
<Tigrouzen> then ubuntu need somethiing from original rom on data to boot right
<drap> hi all, by starting ubuntu-session i get error: ASSERT: "eglBindAPI(EGL_OPENGL_ES_API) == EGL_TRUE" in file screen.cc, line 73, my phone runnung Exynos 4412 GPU mali400, rom based on cm-10.1, any suggestions?
<ThunderX> Any tutorials available on how to start developing for that platform?
<k1l_> ThunderX: you saw the links in the topic?
<ThunderX> Are you refering to the Porting Guide?<
<giveen> drap, i think earlier were talking about mali chips
<giveen> how they need libandroid_runtime.so or something
<ThunderX> I did install the OS on my phone: I was looking for an IDE to start exploring
<ThunderX> Yes thanks the thrid link seems to be pointing me in the right direction
<Tigrouzen> randomblame, 480*800 "10"
<SonikkuAmerica> No Transformer Prime port? (Or just yet?)
<Oniz> SonikkuAmerica: it supports CM10.1?
<SonikkuAmerica> CM10 is being worked on for it...
<Oniz> so is unofficial?
<SonikkuAmerica> Official nightlies... I guess we'll need to see an official release of CM10 first... :(
<Oniz> At the moment idk if ubuntu can be ported
<Oniz> it's TF201 right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<SonikkuAmerica> It doesn't work (yet)
<SonikkuAmerica> I tried the flash; it said "unsupported device"
<ThunderX> Does someone else has a problem listing a Samsung Galaxy with the adb devices command on a 64 bit Ubuntu 12.04 installed on a Macbook Pro?
<ThunderX> The plugged in Samsung Galaxy device never gets listed
<Tigrouzen> lsusb ?
<dank101> Now im in the right chan
<SonikkuAmerica> TF201 has been supported for CM since 9.0
<Tigrouzen> ThunderX, udev ?
<Xiao-Long> Does anyone know where the packaging for the Ubuntu Touch libraries are? The indicator stuff is available on Launchpad, but what about the phablet versions of julius, pocketsphinx, etc?
<ThunderX> lsusb doesn't seem to be listing my Samsung Galaxy
<Tigrouzen> ah
<Tigrouzen> boot on ubuntu touch ?
<Oniz> SonikkuAmerica: if they build nightly they support the last nightly build
<Oniz> so it's officially supported CM10
<SonikkuAmerica> Unfortunately nightlies are released every week.
<Tigrouzen> ThunderX, ubuntu boot right ?
<rymate1234> ...not very nightly then
<dank101> XD
<ThunderX> Yes
<Oniz> seems that they don't works a lot on that device
<ThunderX> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4e30", MODE="0777", SYMLINK+="gtab"
<ThunderX> for udev rule
<Tigrouzen> ThunderX, On Android rom same issue ?
<ThunderX> Yes
<Tigrouzen> then its usb issue...
<giveen> Been trying to get source all day....still nto completely synced :(
<bmwracer0> same
<ThunderX> I was only able to see the device when I did run fastboot while having my device started in the bootloader
<ThunderX> Once Android did start my device was never listed by lsusb command
<Tigrouzen> there's 2 Idproduct
<SonikkuAmerica> Oniz: I think the only issue that's left is getting the GPS dongle to work in CM10.1
<Tigrouzen> when you plugit and when you active adb debug
<dexyne> YEAH! Ubuntu you are mine !! Thanks for everyone to helper :) (finally I have restore my Android version - full reset - and try again the processus)
<ThunderX> so I did download the roms using my Chrome browser in Android and installed them directly from the phone itself. I was unable to run phablet-flash or adb since the device is not listed :(
<dexyne> help me*
<Tigrouzen> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4e21", MODE="0666" #Normal
<Tigrouzen> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="4e22", MODE="0666" #ADB
<mcfly_> hi all, i'm trying to run brunch and i can't get it to recognize my new set of make files.
<ThunderX> Tigrouzen K let me try that format
<Tigrouzen> of course you idproduct different
<ThunderX> adb devices List of devices attached (NOTHING)
<Tigrouzen> lsusb
<Tigrouzen> past
<ThunderX> Of course I did restart the adb service<
<ThunderX> lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05ac:8502 Apple, Inc. Built-in iSight Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth) Bus 007 Device 002: ID 05ac:8242 Apple, Inc. IR Receiver [built-in] Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05ac:0231 Apple, Inc. Internal Keyboard/Trackpad (MacBook Pro 4,1) (ISO) Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linu
<ThunderX> No Samsung Device listed there
<Tigrouzen> maybe its an rom problem
<Tigrouzen> if its not enumarated on usb.rc then he cant found it
<krabador> hi people, can you tell me what cyanogenmod 10.1 sources are needed to build ubuntu touch?
<Tigrouzen> krabador, you just need phablet
<Tigrouzen> phablet-tools
<krabador> ok
<ThunderX> Yes Tigrouzen you are right
<ThunderX> ==> /var/log/syslog <== Feb 24 18:30:59 adil-MacBookPro kernel: [41120.612114] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<Tigrouzen> ThunderX, compiled yourself ?
<mainerror> huh, that's funny. The Ubuntu SDK installed without any errors on raring BUT QtQuick 2 is missing in the templates. :/
<ThunderX> Is there some sort of workaround? It is weird since fastboot seemed to detect my device: I was able to unlock it that way
<murdok> Hello, i cannot install android in my galaxy nexus, i installed ubuntu touch and now i dont have ubuntu and android
<ThunderX> No I have downloaded the packages from a repo as instructed
<Tigrouzen> k
<Tigrouzen> we need extract kernel just if you can send me boot.img
<Tigrouzen> i can look at
<Tigrouzen> or link for boot.img for ubuntu ;)
<ThunderX> I think I'm gonna install Ubuntu in Parallel on my other partition (Mac OS) and I'll try to see how the VM deals with the USB ports
<Tigrouzen> ah your an on vm ?
<ThunderX> No dual boot
<Tigrouzen> k
<Tigrouzen> gtab its galaxy tab what's name mugaro, tuna... ?
<murdok> tuna
<Tigrouzen> tks
<murdok> how can i restore android after install ubuntu touch ?
<mcfly_> i'm trying to run brunch with my new files for the tf101
<Dave_the_Knave> Reboot into recovery, wipe all the thing and restore
<mcfly_> and cannot get brunch to recognize my new set of makefiles.
<mcfly_> any ideas?
<murdok> ok ty
<ThunderX> Tuna / Maguro
<ThunderX> Murdok check the Restore Android section under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Tigrouzen> Ubuntu core like 34mo ;)
<Tigrouzen> for Arm
<mcfly_> no ideas on why the brunch option isn't showing up?
<ThunderX> How often will there be abuild pushed to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/ ?
<ThunderX> what is the planned release frequency?
<murdok> ok thunder  ...
<hevymetaldan> I'm not asking for a date, just an intention... Is there a plan to support CDMA?? I failed to install ubuntu phone because I have a toro...
<mainerror> Mhmm. I can't seem to find the reason for the missing QtQuick 2 templates
<dank101> Dave_the_Knave, i think i got the ROM working
<dank101> Dave_the_Knave, just need a test
<Dave_the_Knave> What'd you change? I saw that old link you posted
<Tigrouzen> lol
<loper> Hey guys! Sorry about probably stupid question, anyway: I've read about Ubuntu for tablets developer's preview. Any ideas when things will be done for release or.. beta.. you know? Like a moment, when apps from "Ubuntu for ARM" will be working?
<Tigrouzen> Maguro boot.img its grouper boot.img
<loper> or they are already working...
<Tigrouzen> Grouper same Maguro ?
<hevymetaldan> I would try the version on XDA for CDMA devices, but the lack of data makes it a no-go, the app I'm working on requires it...
<dank101> Dave_the_Knave, deleted some stuff fixed updater script and fix the partitions just need a test
<Tigrouzen> ThunderX,
<dank101> Dave_the_Knave, please test it
<Dave_the_Knave> dank101, link me
<dank101> Dave_the_Knave, dropped my phone and screen is cracked
<Tigrouzen> ThunderX, try 4e41 4e42 4e43
<Tigrouzen> on idproduct
<Tigrouzen> ThunderX, dont forget restart udev
<thththeaddd> i have a problem with porting ubuntu.touch. i added my device (htc pyramid) in the manifest.xml and tried a "repo sync" but it says "fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/cm-10.1"
<ThunderX> Thanks Tigrouzen
<Tigrouzen> ThunderX, sudo restart udev
<ThunderX> Are those variables important for udev ? OWNER="root",GROUP="myUser", SYMLINK+="android%n"
<Tigrouzen> no
<Tigrouzen> ThunderX, did you try other usb port ?
<dank101> Dave_the_Knave, internets being slow D: wait a bit
<Dave_the_Knave> dank101, Alright
<Tigrouzen> Because on lsusb you must be see it
<ThunderX> Tigrouzen, yes Id did and unfortunately same error message but with a different port of course
<dank101> it's big
<Tigrouzen> And on other computer on Windows ?
<Tigrouzen> Or on Mac ?
<ThunderX> I'll try it tomorrow on another laptop (Dell)
<Tigrouzen> If its same issue then its mean or your cable its bad or your usb port on phone some prob
<Tigrouzen> k
<ThunderX> It seems that this issue seems to be related with my Macbook Pro
<dank101> i need a fast host.
<ThunderX> YEs thanks for the tips
<Tigrouzen> different cable ?
<dank101> anyone here with a fast ROM host
<ThunderX> I did try that as well
<Dave_the_Knave> dank101, You've got about a 20 minute window that I can use to test. Is that enough
<ThunderX> Keep it going guys!
<dank101> Dave_the_Knave, nope
<thththeaddd> i have a problem with porting ubuntu-touch. i added my device (htc pyramid) in the manifest.xml and tried a "repo sync" but it says "fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/cm-10.1" does anyone know how to find out the correct ref?
<Tigrouzen> past your manifest
<Tigrouzen> thththeaddd,
<Tigrouzen> past bin ;)
<thththeaddd> http://pastebin.com/3dquHLtA
<thththeaddd> i added the last 2 lines
<thththeaddd> oh wait
<thththeaddd> http://pastebin.com/GawR7bQW
<Tigrouzen> thththeaddd, first remove all other to win 6hours ^^
<Tigrouzen> remove mugaro tuna grouper.....
<thththeaddd> k
<Tigrouzen> thththeaddd, ok
<thththeaddd> but it doesn't change anything
<thththeaddd> still: "fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/cm-10.1"
<Tigrouzen> android_device_samsung_msm8960-common
<Tigrouzen> oops wait
<Tigrouzen> thththeaddd,  android_device_htc_msm8960-common
<Tigrouzen> its better ;)
<Tigrouzen> for device ;)
<thththeaddd> but the wiki says 8660
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-17
<WoC> Any device on which the status is stable/production ?
<WoC> Mako looking good :)
<pokesmot> it's impulse buy #2 for me this month, a nexus 4 this time
 * pokesmot joins the party
<WoC> Looks like a good pick
<pokesmot> more like the *only* pick
<pokesmot> i have an optimus l9 currently. and seeing that if i wanted to really use ubuntu touch on a phone, nexus 4 is the way to go
<WoC> Aye, im thinking the same
<WoC> Too bad that it doesnt have 4G/LTE
<pokesmot> the nexux? or the os?
<WoC> The Nexus 4 (Mako)
<WoC> And no sd card slot
<pokesmot> hmmm
<WoC> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_nexus_4_e960-5048.php
<pokesmot> this will be an issue.
<WoC> non removable battery
<WoC> Released 2012, November
<pokesmot> and you say it looks like a good pick/. now i'm having second thoughts!
<WoC> Well, as you said, its the one they are ahead on
<pokesmot> in reality though, i'll be keeping my old phone
<pokesmot> one thing i couldn't part with is flac audio into head unit
<WoC> Maybe they can get 4G/LTE going with some dsp coding
<pokesmot> my car stereo won't play flac over usb, but will tske flac in bluetooth
<pokesmot> that is probably one of the few things i couldn't live without.
<pokesmot> (music)
<WoC> :)
<pokesmot> all this other stuff... i had used a candybar phone for years
<pokesmot> no fancy apps, reminders, blah de blah
<pokesmot> i'd really hope some day this takes off
<WoC> So do I :)
<pokesmot> if only the desktop os would gain more steam
<pokesmot> its starting to. i got my roommate to switch 100% to ubuntu, no more windows
<WoC> I be holding off any phone upgrades for now, til a stable version is released
<WoC> Nice :)
<pokesmot> speaking of steam, i hear valve gave up on windows 8
<WoC> Heh, no wonder
<pokesmot> i was surprised to see all the major titles i cared to play, are available on linux now
<WoC> :)
<WoC> Which one your favorite >
<WoC> ?
<pokesmot> i dunno, hslf-life has nostalgia factor.
<WoC> Aye
<pokesmot> i honestly haven't played any of them in years
<WoC> Im an ol Q3 fan myself :)
<WoC> Same here
<pokesmot> used to be big into cs. but then it went retail, got popular, got lame
<pokesmot> i stopped playing, and later secured my reason to not play computer games
<pokesmot> i guess it's hard to play first person shooters without a left hand
<WoC> Opps, that might be difficult yes
<pokesmot> i had once made a controller with a few foot buttons and an ardino. but cs will never be the same, really
<pokesmot> if i want nostalgia i'd sooner play doom... or blake stone for that matter
<WoC> heh :)
<pokesmot> http://www.smstributes.co.uk/snail/snail.htm
<pokesmot> i'll play that game all day.
<WoC> heh :)
<pokesmot> yes, you may call me a simpleton.
<WoC> By the looks of it, by the time there is a release version of ubuntu-touch for Nexus 4, the device will no longer be made....
<pokesmot> WoC: the device is no longer being made.
<pokesmot> check it out, https://www.google.com/nexus/4/
<pokesmot> redirects to nexus 5
<nhaines> I just got a Nexus 5.  :D
<pokesmot> as yet unsupported by ubuntu touch, i'll guess?
<nhaines> Sure, but the rebasing on Android 4.4.2 ought to make a community port pretty simple.
<nhaines> And it should be supported by 14.10, I'd imagine.
<nhaines> And as long as I don't drop it, the phone *should* have a nice resell value if some Ubuntu super phone comes out and I want to buy that instead.
<pokesmot> ha, if and only if...
<pokesmot> i am debating bricking my phone on a school night
<pokesmot> i hve never rooted a phone but i'm just feeling adventurous
<nhaines> In the meantime, Android 4.4 is an extremely nice upgrade from 4.3 on my Galaxy Nexus, and it should be a lovely Ubuntu phone, and I changed my plan to be less expensive, which covers the cost of the phone.  So it's win-win for now.
<pokesmot> of course, this may be because i fried my brain cramming for calculus
<nhaines> pokesmot: which phone do you have?
<pokesmot> lg l9
<pokesmot> i have a nexus 4 on the way, that's the one ill be putting ubuntu touch on
<pokesmot> but i guess i'm getting adventurous with my main phone
<nhaines> Aha!  Just dual-boot then.  It's fairly trivial and extremely well-supported.
<pokesmot> no, the nexus 4 is going to be perma-ubuntu-touch
<pokesmot> i'll still have the l9
<pokesmot> i'm debating putting cyanogenmod on the L9 just for something to do
<nhaines> If Ubuntu had Google Navigation and Ingress I'd never look back.
<pokesmot> but intuition tells me i should wait till the nexus arribes, flash that, then do something w/ the L9 when i have a second, -working- phone
<nhaines> Yes you should.  :)
<nhaines> Ubuntu on my Galaxy Nexus was pretty nice.  Just no useful apps, and the OS tends to be a little stuttery because the video driver sucks (not Ubuntu's fault).
<pokesmot> it looks mindlessly simple
<pokesmot> how do i back up my stock android os using fastboot? i didn't see anything about this in the help
<nhaines> No idea.  Probably just fingure out how to install nandroid.
<WoC> there is a how-to, using adb
<nhaines> I didn't bother backing up anything when I was flashing.
<WoC> dang, was just looking at it
<WoC> right, here; http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/515981/20131023/install-ubuntu-os-version-13-10-lg.htm#.UqfEfuJRTDc
<WoC> backup covered
<pokesmot> i'm speaking of my normal day-to-day phone
<pokesmot> its an LG optimus L9 i want to put something else on
<nhaines> WoC: that's just copy-pasted from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<pokesmot> ah thanks
<pokesmot> adb backup -apk -shared -all
<nhaines> pokesmot: nandroid.
<pokesmot> thats what i needed
<pokesmot> lesse if it works
<pokesmot> it works
<pokesmot> no tool required
<nhaines> What worked?
<pokesmot> adb backup command
<pokesmot> though not sure what i get out, it's not done yet
<nhaines> pokesmot: that doesn't backup your email settings, SMS or call history, or lots of things.  Just be forewarned.
<pokesmot> i just want the system rom in case of emergency
<pokesmot> i can lose all data, that wouldn't be an issue
<pokesmot> though... does adb restore depend on a working OS?
<pokesmot> ie, isn't it possible for a flash to go wrong, and then being unable to restore a backup with adb?
<pokesmot> oooh i get it! "phablet" is like a tablet-sized phone
<pokesmot> i /just/ realized that now.
<pokesmot> i have seen those things, they were bigger than my handspan
<nhaines> pokesmot: adb restore depends on a working OS.  But if a flash goes wrong, you won't have a working system to restore system data to.
<DonkeyHotei> i'm trying to netinstall saucy on an x86 tablet so that i can then apt-get install ubuntu-touch, but the net installer won't see the keyboard i plugged into usb so i can't use it. any ideas?
<pokesmot> well anyway nhaines , thanks. turns out unlocking an L769 is convoluted so it'll be a rainy day project when i've got another working phone
<pokesmot> DonkeyHotei: type lsusb in a terminal window to see if the keyboard is recognized./
<pokesmot> i don't know.. it must be late, but that just sounded comical.
<DonkeyHotei> i can't get to a terminal window because i have no working keyboard
<pokesmot> i don't remember the installer... does the touch work?
<pokesmot> or any sort of input
<DonkeyHotei> it's the debian text installer
<DonkeyHotei> the volume down button acts like a "go back" in the installer and that's about it
<pokesmot> hmm... sorry, not sure. perhaps it's not detecting the usb controller? i'm not real saavy in that regard, knowing the comings and goings of what devices work
<DonkeyHotei> it's as if the kernel is not compiled with usb-hid support
<pokesmot> if i understand it right (and this is from my limited experience w/ linux on a wide range of devices)... when you get to devices less commonly used, less is supported
<pokesmot> so, when you try putting it on a laptop support is less rounded. by extension, going to a tablet gets further out in the dark
<pokesmot> and i'd imagine some devices use some chipset for usb controller or this-or-that, which is never found in a laptop or desktop or embedded system
<pokesmot> did you try searching the internet for "
<pokesmot> linux on [your tablet]'
<pokesmot> ?
<pokesmot> so, it's real late. i've got class tomorrow and,
<pokesmot> good night!
<DonkeyHotei> all reports of installations used a graphical installer
<DonkeyHotei> latest graphical netboot is precise pangolin, where i can't apt-get install ubuntu-touch
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> when I try to upgrade using ubuntu-device-flash or system-image-cli from trusty to trusty-proposed the new image doesn't actually get installed. What's up with that?
<Laney> It downloads it, says it'll flash it and then doesn't
<Laney> just reboots back into the old image
<DonkeyHotei> does ubuntu-touch work on saucy?
<ogra_> Laney, whats the commandline you used for system-image-cli ?
<Laney> ogra_: I think --channel trusty-proposed -b 0 -v
<ogra_> hmm, that should be fine
<Laney> -i says i'm on version 0, channel 'daily'
<ogra_> Laney, what device ?
<Laney> mako
<ogra_> hmm, weird
<Laney> wait
<Laney> WAIT!
 * ogra_ waits
<Laney> I remember now, this is a 4.4 image
<ogra_> well, you should still be able to cross-grade it with system-image-cli
<ogra_> and ubuntu-device-flash sholdnt care at all whats on the device
<ogra_> can you call it with bootstrap ?
<Laney> true
<Laney> let me see
<didrocks> oSoMoN: good morning. Can you enlight us if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1281026 is a design decision or a regression ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281026 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Putting call on hold no longer gives notification mako #188" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Human Spirit Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I must admit I don’t know, it might very well be a conscious design decision, we’ll have to wait for boiko/tiago to get online to confirm
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, I'll ask them about it (or do you prefer tracking that?), thanks
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it's a minor regression, we are not going to block image promotion on this FYI
<oSoMoN> didrocks, as you wish, I can ask them when they get online
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I would appreciate, thanks
<oSoMoN> didrocks, sure, will do
<MacSlow> anybody knows of issues with "phablet-network" not being able to push wifi-settings to a Nexus4 (running image 181). to
<MacSlow> I've been searching the ubuntu-phone ml for any hints... but no luck sofar
<ogra_> no, that should just work
<ogra_> whats the error you get ?
<MacSlow> ogra_, triggering phablet-network just times out
<ogra_> and adb shell finds a device ?
<MacSlow> ogra_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6948115/
<ogra_> hmm, that looks like an error on the phone, strange
<MacSlow> ogra_, the wifi-settings page is also very empty... just one option being displayed "Auto-join previous networks"
<ogra_> no networks ?
<MacSlow> ogra_, the wifi-hardware certainly works as I had it working with kitkat before I flashed it.
<ogra_> MacSlow, aha
<ogra_> MacSlow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Android4.4Radio ...
<ogra_> (ignore that this is for dual boot)
<ogra_> (same issue)
<MacSlow> ogra_, *sigh* ok... thanks for the hint
<MacSlow> all over again then
<ogra_> you just need to flash the radio img
<ogra_> its a thing of 5 min or less
<ogra_> (plus download)
<MacSlow> ogra_, ok works again... thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<popey> is there some magic to make nexus 10 appear over adb?
<popey> ah, repeatedly unplug the cable and plug in again "works"
<nik90> charles: Do you mind reviewing and testing https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/17Feb2014/+merge/206693
<nik90> charles: it adds argument support to the clock app
<nik90> charles: the last time this was added back in the 13.10 cycle, it caused the clock app to not be launchable on the phone. I just need someone to review and see if it is good.
<mellohey> isit worth installing ubunut touch on the nexus 7?
<cwayne> ogra_, thanks for merging that in :)
<Levi190x> hello everybody , i'm here for know something about ubuntu phone
<Levi190x> someone can help me please ?
<ogra_> cwayne, np ... i modified it slightly
<cwayne> ogra_, saw that, it makes sense though :)
<ogra_> next is multi ppa support
<cwayne> ogra_, i also added a small hack to rootstock-touch to copy over a package-list too, but that's not quite ready for merging
<Levi190x> i want to know, if it's possible to install ubuntu phones os on my android phone ' Samsung Galaxy S3 "
<Levi190x> it's possible
<Levi190x> ?.?
<popey> !devices | Levi190x
<ubot5> Levi190x: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> check that list
<ogra_> hah, popey beats me
<popey> :)_
<mellohey> is it?
<ogra_> mellohey, the new or the old N7 ?
<Levi190x> ok great thx very much i'll see this now
<Levi190x> :)
<mellohey> ogra_: both
<ogra_> mellohey, the old one has a pretty bad driver so it only works so/so .... the new one isnt quite supported yet, but there are experimental images fo rir already
<ogra_> *for it
<ogra_> onnce we switch to an android 4.4 HAL (probably this week) the old one will be unsupported and the new one will become our default for the 7" form factor
<mellohey> ogra_: thnx, il probobly just wait then
<ogra_> mellohey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<mellohey> ogra_: ty
<cwayne> ogra_, btw did some quick-and-dirty packaging of rootstock, if i can get it nice and cleaned up, care for an MR?
<ogra_> cwayne, oh, yes, please
<ogra_> note that the binary should be called rootsotck-touch ... i have further plans in other directions (rootstock-embedded for example)
<ogra_> (binary package that is)
<cwayne> ogra_, yep, i figured that :)
<popey> Saviq: do you know when shell rotation / sidestage will be enabled for nexus 7 2013?
<cwayne> popey, experimentally working now
<Saviq> ↑
<popey> ooh!
<cwayne> well, forcing landscape, not actually rotating
<popey> how?
<Saviq> popey, ppa:unity-team/demo-stuff
<popey> i have one and would love to do some testing
<Saviq> popey, can you point me at some docs on how to actually get Ubuntu on it?
<cwayne> popey, add ppa:unity-team/demo-stuff
<popey> ogra_: ^^
<cwayne> dist-upgrade
<cwayne> popey, then add NATIVE_ORIENTATION=landscape to /etc/environment
<popey> ta
<ogra_> Saviq, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<cwayne> ogra_, seems you're missing a ';;
<cwayne> ' in rootstock-touch-install
<ogra_> cwayne, ugh, thx !
<ogra_> fixed and pushed
<popey> Saviq: cwayne  installing apps sems broken on that demo unity ppa... if i click "install" I get taken to a json dump in a browser of the store output
<cwayne> popey, i think that's not implemented yet
<popey> ah
<popey> k
<cwayne> thostr_, ^ any eta on installing from click-scope?
<thostr_> cwayne: hopefully tomorrow, give me 30 minutes to verify
<cwayne> sure thing
<AlexHolsgrove> I've just installed Ubuntu Touch n my Galaxy Nexus - and just get a black screen :(
<ogra_> AlexHolsgrove, which channel ?
<daker> frecel: ping
 * ogra_ runs the latest trusty-proposed just fine here ... and the trusty i used before worked as well
<AlexHolsgrove> @ogra_ not sure what you mean by channel - sorry
<ogra_> AlexHolsgrove, which channel did you use for the installer
<AlexHolsgrove> I just followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install and used the fastboot commands
<ogra_> (for phablet-flash or ubuntu-touch-install ... )
<AlexHolsgrove> sorry - it's "Trusty"
<ogra_> thats kind of obsolete, unsupported ... untested ...
<ogra_> however you want to call it
<AlexHolsgrove> ah, so I would be better going back a version or two?
<ogra_> no, you should use the proper installer tools
<AlexHolsgrove> please excuse my ignorance. The last install I did of Touch was when it was a non-functinal demo
<AlexHolsgrove> ^ functional
<ogra_> right, back then we still supported to install zips
<ogra_> nowadays you should use one of the installer tools
<AlexHolsgrove> OK, I am running Windows 7 at the moment - is there a tool for that?
<ogra_> either phablet-flash, or better ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> hmm, i dont think so
<AlexHolsgrove> I've just been using adb / fastboot as I have the Android SDK on my dev box
<popey> Saviq: is there a list of the hints like the sidestage one, which go in the desktop file? or are they deprecated?
<jcbjoe> is ubuntu-touch offical or is everything still in preview ? i have a nexus 7 i would really like to get it on
<Saviq> popey, there's only that and X-Ubuntu-Touch true/false
<Ohstopityou> is Ubuntu-touch going to work on Raspberry Pi ?
<ogra_> Ohstopityou, nope
<Ohstopityou> thanks :)
<bmoore_> hello all... thinking of dual-booting my nexus 10 with cm11-nightly and touch, but am wondering how updating android regularly will work if--according to the wiki--touch installs in the recovery part... halp?
<FuLgOrE_> rsalveti, are you here?
<oSoMoN> cwayne, hey, I have a fix for the 8tracks issue with selection: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/blacklist-selection/+merge/206747
<oSoMoN> well, it’s more of a workaround, but it should do the trick for demo purposes
<oSoMoN> the details are in the bug report
<cwayne> oSoMoN, \o/ awesome!
<oSoMoN> cwayne, is that something you can test/review?
<cwayne> oSoMoN, i can test for sure, not sure i'd be the best to review though
<cwayne> oSoMoN, can you get me an updated deb to try out?
<oSoMoN> cwayne, if you can test and confirm that the fix works, that’d be a good start :)
<cwayne> oSoMoN, if you get me a deb i'm happy to test it out :)
<oSoMoN> cwayne, CI should spit out a deb and post the link to it in the MR soonish
<asac> CI does that? nice :)
<ogra_> asac, not for all branches, but for most
<Saviq> rsalveti, hey, since `bzr blame` puts it with you, who decided for GRID_UNIT_PX to be 21 for flo?
<rsalveti> Saviq: I did :P
<Jaybone> Can I load Ubuntu touch to Samsung series 7 tablet?
<Saviq> rsalveti, looks like it needs to be reduced, everything's huge
<Saviq> Kaleo, do you have an idea for Nexus7 grid unit?
<oSoMoN> cwayne, that’s the deb built by CI: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/2941/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<ogra_> Saviq, you dont have 4 icons per row ?
<ogra_> (it was huge with 3)
<Saviq> ogra_, it should be more than 4
<ogra_> oh
<rsalveti> Saviq: can't be reduced unless we're in landscape
 * ogra_ wouldnt mind 5
<rsalveti> otherwise you'll get sidestage in portrait
<Saviq> rsalveti, well, that's easy to fix (and well, we're in landscape already)
<rsalveti> Saviq: great, even in portrait I believe it's too big
<Saviq> rsalveti, sure it is
<rsalveti> maybe we can find a better value that would fit both cases well, but we'd need to fix the sidestage behavior then
<Saviq> rsalveti, sure, once there's a definition for the desired sidestage behavior ;)
<rsalveti> Saviq: how is it done currently?
<rsalveti> I mean, how do you decide when to show the sidestage?
<Saviq> rsalveti, > 60GU
<rsalveti> Saviq: got it
<Kaleo> Saviq, should be ~21-22
<Kaleo> Saviq, but jounih is going to have a look
<Kaleo> Saviq, I think a simple policy would be to only have the sidestage in one of the 2 orientation?
<Kaleo> +s
<Kaleo> Saviq, maybe the largest one :)
<Saviq> Kaleo, that's problematic when switching between orientations
<Saviq> Kaleo, what do you do with sidestage apps when you go into no-sidestage mode
<Saviq> Kaleo, especially if it's an app that only supports phone layout (aka sidestage layout)
<Saviq> Kaleo, it's 21 now, and everything's definitely too big
<mhall119> Kaleo: would you be able to run a session on app performance analysis and profiling for App Developer Week?
<Kaleo> mhall119, darn, when is that?
<mhall119> March 3-6
<Kaleo> mhall119, that's carnaval
<mhall119> you can dress up :)
<Kaleo> mhall119, literally :)
<Kaleo> mhall119, as in I won't be onlince :)
<Kaleo> -c
<mhall119> :-P
<mhall119> ok
<Kaleo> mhall119, none of the brazilians will be here :/
<popey> some people come up with the darndest excuses ☻
<popey> thats the best so far
<mhall119> Kaleo: who else could give a good session on that who won't be dressing up and partying all week?
<Kaleo> popey, wikipedia backs me up ):
<Kaleo> mhall119, let me think a sec
<mhall119> ^^ as of an edit 30 seconds ago no doubt
<Kaleo> lol
<Pascal> Hallo
<Pascal> Hello
<mhall119> timp: are you in Brazil?  If not, would you be able to run a session on using QML Loaders for App Developer Week, March 3-6?
<Pascal> msg mhall119 Hello, I´m Pascal, I´m will Ubuntu for UEFI 64 Bit.
<cwayne> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> cwayne: How do
<cwayne> davmor2, good, you
<cwayne> davmor2, can you do me a favor and install this: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/2941/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip then try the 8tracks webapp?
<cwayne> pls :)
<Pascal> Hallo ich spreche Deutsch könt ihr auch deutsch?
<mhall119> hello Pascal, English is the most common language here
<Pascal> ok
<mhall119> dholbach might be able to help translate though
<mhall119> or dpm
<dholbach> Pascal, Ich bin nicht mehr lange hier, aber wenn Du kannst, würde ich hier Englisch sprechen - das macht die Sache entschieden leichter.
<dholbach> Pascal, Worum geht's?
<Pascal> um Ubuntu ich weiß nicht  ob ich die 64 Bit oder die 32 Bit version nehmen soll
<Kaleo> I thought we decided that channel was going to be french only
<Kaleo> we're slipping
<DonkeyHotei> does ubuntu-touch work on saucy?
<Pascal> Hallo dholbach
<dholbach> Pascal, das ist keine Frage, die sich um Ubuntu Touch dreht.... probier mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur?redirect=no und die Leute in #ubuntu-de können Dir sicher besser helfen
<Pascal> Hallo dholbach es geht um Ubuntu ich weiß nicht  ob ich die 64 Bit oder die 32 Bit version nehmen soll.
<dholbach> Pascal, probier den Link aus, den ich Dir geschickt habe und frag das nächste Mal vielleicht in #ubuntu-de (ein deutscher Support-Channel) - hier geht es in erster Linie um die Entwicklung von Ubuntu Touch
<Rienzilla> Kaleo: quoi?!
<Rienzilla> :)
<Pascal> achso ich probiere den link aus
<Kaleo> Rienzilla, rien :)
<Kaleo> mhall119, give me a couple of days or so to figure it ou
<Kaleo> t
<davmor2> cwayne: let me get set up and grab the latest images and stuff. Then I'll get back to you
<Pascal> Hallo dholbach ich habe einen UEFI Bios dan mus ich doch die 64 Bit Vrsion benutzen oder?
<cwayne> davmor2, btw to update 4.4.2 images and stage them i got a script setup
<brendand> i'm getting an error when running phablet-flash ubuntu-system
<brendand> ERROR:phablet-flash:Backup requested but cannot be completed succesfully, try with --system-image-ready if the system is already on an Image Based Ubuntu System to force it or use --bootstrap if data saving is not important or the system is not already on an Image Based Ubuntu System.
<brendand> currently it's on android
<cwayne> brendand, add -b
<mhall119> Kaleo: ok, just let me know if you can (if you can't, that's fine too)
<Kaleo> mhall119, I can't, I was looking at who would be good for it
<DonkeyHotei> does ubuntu-touch work on saucy?
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, define "work on saucy"
<DonkeyHotei> well, i did apt-get install ubuntu-touch after debootstrap, and it doesn't start
<ogra_> on what did you install that package ?
<ogra_> on a phone ?
<DonkeyHotei> x86 tablet
<ogra_> no, that wont work currently
<davmor2> cwayne: oh was it in one of the emails you sent out
<DonkeyHotei> what keeps it from working?
<ogra_> you need the android hardware abstraction layer
<davmor2> I haven't read it all yet
<ogra_> Mir needs the GLES drivers
<cwayne> davmor2, no, haven't sent it out yet
<DonkeyHotei> can't just use xorg?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> well, you can
<ogra_> but that wont be ubuntu-touch anymore
<davmor2> cwayne: can you send it out to me then please and I give it a bash
<ogra_> you might be able to run unity8 on top of Xorg
<DonkeyHotei> installing ubuntu-touch installed xorg for me
<ogra_> but you will surely have to tweak a lot
<ogra_> (like the session start scripts etc)
<cwayne> davmor2, sure thing
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch definitely has no dependency on any Xorg stuff
<DonkeyHotei> it seems to on amd64
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/trusty-preinstalled-touch-i386.manifest
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> amd64
<davmor2> cwayne: I'm just going to try out rsalveti 's n7 fix first
<ogra_> we dont maintain that at all
<ogra_> thats just broken
<ogra_> (and we dont plan any amd64 images currently ... the only x86 target in the not so far future will be android based x86 tablets
<ogra_> )
<cwayne> davmor2, this will pull that fix
<DonkeyHotei> so there is no free alternative to win8 atm?
<davmor2> cwayne: yeah but I want it minus anything else to ensure that it works before I pull in other stuff that might break it again :)
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, you could try a normal Ubuntu install ... with Unity7 ... but thats not that touch friendly
<DonkeyHotei> i meant a touch-friendly alternative
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, it is planned that Unity8 takes over the desktop in the 14.10 release, then the desktop install should work a lot better in touch mode
<ogra_> for 14.04 we fully concentrate on the phone though
<ogra_> (and android based tablets)
<DonkeyHotei> in 14.10 will there be any difference between ubuntu-touch and ubuntu-desktop?
<ogra_> yes there will still be differences, but the Ui itself will eb a lot more touch friendly
<DonkeyHotei> what will the differences be?
<ogra_> i have no crystal ball near me :)
<ogra_> we are currently working on 14.04 ...
<ogra_> anything for 14.10 are only plans yet
<ogra_> and one of the plans is that unity7 will be gone from the desktop
<ogra_> and be replaced by unity8 ...
<ogra_> same for xorg
<DonkeyHotei> you said there are still planned to be differences
<ogra_> will be replaced by Mir in 14.10
<ogra_> no, i didnt say there are planned differences
<ogra_> i did say that i assume there will be differences
<DonkeyHotei> oh ok
<ogra_> simply because we will only replace two parts of the desktop yet
<ogra_> the rest will likely still be like it is today
<ogra_> the touch UI doedsnt offer a desktop mode, doesnt use deb packages etc etc
<DonkeyHotei> no .deb?
<ogra_> it will take a few releases until all that stuff moved into the desktop space
<ogra_> 14.10 will just be the first one seeing changes in that direction
<ogra_> and even for that ... it is only plans yet
<ogra_> we need to finish 14.04 first
<ogra_> before plans for 14.10 become more concrete
<Kaleo> ogra_, ask me, I live in the future
<ogra_> lol
<timp> Kaleo: could you please send me the changelog for the MR that I am going to submit at the end of february 2014?
<Kaleo> timp lol
<timp> mhall119: I don't live in brasil, but here we have carnival also
<timp> mhall119: I'll talk to zsombi tomorrow
<frecel> daker: ping
<daker> frecel: did you managed to report the bugs ?
<frecel> daker: I was just about to finish my coffee and get to it
<daker> frecel: ok take your time
<daker> frecel: we hang in #ubuntu-webapps (me & alex-abreu)
<Darren-Tosh> HEllo
<Darren-Tosh> Anyone Here?
<cwayne> ogra_, got a sec for an MP? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/project-rootstock-ng/mimes/+merge/206788
<ogra_> cwayne, looks ok to me ... we should put the mime test into a function later
<cwayne> ogra_, yeah, it can definitely be cleaner, but this was a 'holy-shit-its-not-working-lets-fix-it' type of fix :)
<ogra_> what was not working exactly ?
<cwayne> on mine (and your machine), the mimetype was showing as application/gzip
<cwayne> but on other peoples it was application/x-gzip
<ogra_> oh
<cwayne> so it was erroring out telling them they needed a valid tarball
<ogra_> weird people
<cwayne> lol
<ogra_> merged and pushed
<cwayne> ogra_, thank you
<bersek> someone here? xD
<volkovmqx> hi !
<basketballllll> hey
<bull> hello
<jcbjoe> when is this channel alive ?
<jcbjoe> and are people from the US ?
<ogra_> there are some from the US some from EU
<jcbjoe> cool i been here a couple of days now and really no answer to my question
<ogra_> (but the US celebrates "first ladies husband day" today)
<jcbjoe> is ubuntu-touch offical or is everything still in preview ? i have a nexus 7 i would really like to get it on  < -- i heared n7 will be just supported and i have it and i really want to use ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> it is pretty usable already, but still lacking some apps (no email for example)
<ogra_> are you talking about a new N7 ?
<jcbjoe> i have a n7 2013
<ogra_> (2013 model)
<jcbjoe> yes
<ogra_> that will only be official supported when the android 4.4 stack is used ...
<ogra_> probably by end of the wweek
<jcbjoe> cool
<jcbjoe> everything else works correct ?
<ogra_> we have some experimantal images https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<ogra_> feel free to try them
<barry> is ubuntu-device-flash still the command to use to flash devices?  i have the ppa enabled and that command doesn't exist.  phablet-flash does though  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<barry> (unfortunately, phablet-flash tends to brick the device about every other time)
<ogra_> barry, yes, it is
<ogra_> sergiusens maintains it
<barry> ogra_: okay.  where does it come from? ;)
<sergiusens> barry, apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> there should be binaries in the PPA ... i use trusty so i dont know if the PPA works
<barry> sergiusens: hmm, maybe my apt-cache is out of date :(  it didn't show me
<sergiusens> barry, for system images all it does is download a full image and write an ubuntu_commands for it
<barry> sergiusens: ah, okay.  is that essentially what phablet-flash did?
<sergiusens> barry, trusty?
<barry> sergiusens: yep, trusty
<sergiusens> barry, yes, but ordering is different and it's parallelized
<sergiusens> barry, it's in the archives for trusty
<barry> sergiusens: okay, cool.  i've got it installed now.  hopefully i won't run into the same problems as phablet-flash
<sergiusens>  *** 0.2+14.04.20140207-0ubuntu1 0
<sergiusens>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<barry> sergiusens: thanks
<jcbjoe> ogra_, im a n00b to ubuntu-touch im assuming i installed ubuntu on parallels once done i can just follow hwat you sent me right ?
<sergiusens> I use it almost everydays with no issues
<sergiusens> barry, if you find a problem, please tell me about it
<ogra_> jcbjoe, yes, should work
<ogra_> as long as your desktop is using ubuntu it should be fine ...
<barry> sergiusens: will do.  but yeah, it's strange.  about every 2nd or 3rd time i'm flashing it, the process fails for some reason and the device just boot-infloops on the google logo.  i have to flash back to android to fix it
<jcbjoe> ogyou said mail isn't working ( native app) but everything else is fine correct ?
<jcbjoe> oops
<jcbjoe> ogra_,*
<ogra_> well, there arent apps for everything yet ...
<ogra_> you really should try it to get an impression yourself
<jcbjoe> ok cool
<jcbjoe> i wonder if anyone uses it as a daily driver
<jcbjoe> when this concept came out last year i was so happy
<jcbjoe> but my devices really didn't work and now i have this n7 and im re-excited
<barry> sergiusens: does ubuntu-device-flash have a verbose mode?  i can't tell if it's doing anything.  i know the docs say "this step can take a very long time", but some progress indicators would be helpful
<sergiusens> barry, you want a spinner for pushing?
<barry> sergiusens: probably downloading and pushing i guess.  anything to tell me "hey, i'm working on it!"
<sergiusens> barry, would be good to see the recovery logs when that happens
<sergiusens> barry, downloading is verbose
<barry> sergiusens: even if it was tied to a --verbose flag
<barry> sergiusens: hmm, okay, so i guess it's not doing anything then.  `ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty --revision 174 --bootstrap` just sits there
<sergiusens> barry, ahh; I guess I can add an, waiting for fastboot
<sergiusens> barry, --bootstrap is meant to run from the bootloader
<sergiusens> it's in the man and wiki
<barry> sergiusens: yep, that would help
<barry> sergiusens: okay, i'll update my script further (i was using --bootstrap from phablet-flash but maybe --wipe is better)
<sergiusens> barry, yeah, wipe is basically adding format to ubuntu_commands
<barry> sergiusens: okay, that makes sense, thanks.  so first install needs bootloader and --bootstrap, and then after that --wipe
<barry> yep, and now i see download progress
<barry> sergiusens: got it, thanks
<ajalkane> with all these cmake changes, what's the proper way to build a click package for emulator? If I do it from QtCreator I get in the .click package *.desktop.in, not the actual *.desktop
<sergiusens> barry, yeah; bootstrap for when another thing was previously on; no args is normal operation and wipe is to format data
<sergiusens> barry, I'll add a message to the --bootstrap option; you are not the first one (it's also in the help btw)
<barry> sergiusens: "do this from fastboot" could probably use some elaboration yeah
<CountryfiedLinux> Is Ubuntu Touch GNU?
<ajalkane> CountryfiedLinux: At least the core apps are GPLv3 I think
<CountryfiedLinux> oh ok thanks ajalkane
<ajalkane> I think GPL is the default, though it's possible some components are under some other license.
<Akiva-Mobile> will this run http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/sys/4316317091.html?
<tomlabirt> hi all. I'm trying to flash the ubuntu to my galaxy nexus phone. I followed the instructions on this website until the 4th step: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install, but the system cannot find the following command: ubuntu-device-flash
<tomlabirt> anyone who can help me in this problem?
<Elleo> tomlabirt: looks like that page needs updating you also need to apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash
<Elleo> it used to be done via phablet-flash which was included in the phablet-tools package (which is in the instructions)
<tomlabirt> thank you, and the arguments are the same? So i can use: phablet-flash --channel devel --bootstrap ?
<tomlabirt> sorry. it seems to be i missunderstood what you wrote. So the phablet-flash command was the old method, and now i should use the ubuntu-device-flash?
<Elleo> tomlabirt: yes, now you should use ubuntu-device-flash
<Elleo> you just need to run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash' first
<tomlabirt> and which package contains this
<Elleo> the package is just called ubuntu-device-flash
<tomlabirt> ?
<tomlabirt> i tried to install it but no success
<Elleo> have you added the phablet-team/tools ppa?
<Elleo> and done an apt-get update since adding it?
<tomlabirt> no
<Elleo> tomlabirt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_1_-_Desktop_Setup
<Elleo> (except with the addition of ubuntu-device-flash in the install line)
<tomlabirt> ohh. . many thanks. I skipped this line. I dont know why.
<Elleo> easy enough to do :)
<tomlabirt> and what are the differences between the channels?
<tomlabirt> if I'am not a developer, and I just want to try how it looks what should i choose?
<Elleo> the channels determine how experimental things are, so saucy is the last stable release and won't really change much
<mrgoodcat> i can't get the ubuntu touch templates to show up in the sdk. I have tried a few "solutions" from the internet but nothing has worked. anybody have this issue?
<Elleo> whereas devel changes frequently (so it has more features, but might break stuff from time to time)
<Elleo> and devel-proposed is very experimental
<mrgoodcat> i made sure i'm using qt5 and the ubuntu plugins are loading. i just don't see the templates
<Elleo> mrgoodcat: you don't happen to have or had something like the nokia meego qt sdk installed as well do you? I seem to remember that causing some issues with the ubuntu sdk for me a while back
<mrgoodcat> no nothing like that
<mrgoodcat> its almost a clean install of 13.10
<Elleo> in that case I haven't a clue I'm afraid
<mrgoodcat> this has happened to me multiple times... i've never gotten the sdk to work
<mrgoodcat> on multiple different computers
<tomlabirt> i executed the following command: ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap, but no reaction.
<om26er> dialer-app is opening in landscape on my desktop, HELP ?
<om26er> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=294026
<tomlabirt> the adb devices command lists my device
<mrgoodcat> i just spun a fresh vm of 12.04 and installed the sdk and can't get the touch templates
<mrgoodcat> i'm done with this for the day. thanks Elleo for trying to help
<Elleo> mrgoodcat: no worries, sorry I couldn't be more use
<Elleo> tomlabirt: by no reaction do you mean no output at all?
<mrgoodcat> at least you tried
<mrgoodcat> i've never had so much trouble trying to get help from the ubuntu community. maybe i just picked the wrong time of day to try...
<paupav> hi
<paupav> can i get ubuntu touch update on my galaxy nexus?
<paupav> the latest one
<Elleo> mrgoodcat: I suspect part of the problem is that a lot fewer people have deep knowledge about the sdk stuff than about most ubuntu related things
<Elleo> mrgoodcat: so you need to be lucky enough to catch one of the few people who know what they're talking about ;)
<mrgoodcat> i suppose that is possible. i'm just in an awful mood right now from trying to get this figured out
<tomlabirt> Elleo: Yes. No output at all.
<Elleo> sorry, I'm not sure what could be up then
<isantop> Is there any way to get Ubuntu Touch (or Unity8 with a log-in session) on an x86 tablet?
<beuno> isantop, Unity8 on x86 is something that's being worked on
<beuno> I'm not sure where that work is
<beuno> jasoncwarner may, if he's around (which he shouldn't!)
<isantop> Is there anything to play with today, or is it all focused on ARM?
<isantop> I can think of a particular company that's eager to sell Ubuntu tablets.
<jasoncwarner> isantop we haven't landed the preview session for 14.04 desktop yet. it's being worked. you can always get the touch image and try it out on a tablet.
<RAOF> beuno: You can *install* it now, but I don't know to what extent it works ;)
<beuno> isantop, will let us know soon!
<beuno> *hint*
<jasoncwarner> RAOF :)
<isantop> Not-working is fine. I just need something to show to the higher-ups.
<jcbjoe> finally got ubuntu on this machine
<mhall119> isantop: if you can get Ubuntu desktop running on the tablet, you can run Unity 8 in a maximized window to give at least an idea of how it feels
<isantop> mhall119, That's easy enough; I've already got Ubuntu Desktop on it.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-18
 * Akiva-Mobile just found out how jerky some people can be when you don't throw your full support behind wayland. "ALL YOU ARE DOING IS REINVENTING THE WHEEL AND FRACTURING THE LINUX COMMUNITY!", with some reference to corporate greed.
<Akiva-Mobile> -_-
<mrgoodcat> in 13.10 i can see the touch templates in the sdk but if I install the ppa and update the templates go away...
<mhall119> isantop: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/unity-8-ubuntu-13-10-arrives should all still work, it'll get you the preview Unity 8 that will run under desktop Unity 7
<mhall119> isantop: or you can build it from source with the directions at http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<mhall119> Akiva-Mobile: ignore those people, anybody with enough time to complain about what others are building, aren't building anything interesting themselves
<Akiva-Mobile> mhall119: heh
<Akiva-Mobile> so, i got one of these old fellows, who has no idea how a computer works
<Akiva-Mobile> and is pleasantly enjoying ubuntu
<Akiva-Mobile> despite me switching him from windows. He finds it much easier
<Akiva-Mobile> i am contemplating, whether though I should take his nexus, and through ubuntu touch on there.
<Akiva-Mobile> thoughts?
<nhaines> Akiva-Mobile: I wouldn't do it until Ubuntu 14.04 at the earliest!  And in that case make sure it's a Nexus 4.
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> oSoMoN: thanks for the followup! :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, you’re welcome
<oSoMoN> (I thought you’d seen the comment on the bug, I should have pinged you yesterday to let you know it had been invalidated)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: there are so many bugs to track that I can't open every one of them to be fair :)
<oSoMoN> yeah, it makes sense
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Single Tasking Day! :-D
<popey> My nexus 4 is dead. No red light, nothing. Any suggestions?
<popey> been on charge all night
<ogra_> no red light even if you hold the button for 5min straight ?
<popey> 5 min?
<popey> i have held it for ~1m
<ogra_> hold it longer
<popey> k
<popey> right, thats 5 min
<ogra_> no red light ?
<popey> ogra_: nothing
<ogra_> popey, i had to remove the battery in mine once, but there i still got the orange light when holding down power for 5 min
<ogra_> popey ... hmm, i cant install popeysays (testing click installation on maguro)
<ogra_> "No manifest found for app_id"
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> and now unity hangs
<popey> ogra_: dunno what that means.. one for dholbach or beuno
<dholbach> ogra_, is that with the proposed image?
<ogra_> dholbach, yes, trying to install popeysays on maguro
<popey> i get same with #190 on mako
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> and i just see the icon in both scopes
<ogra_> seems it isntalled even when giving me the error
<dholbach> ogra_, popey: a bunch of unity-scope-click changes landed - for some reason I suspect the issue there
<ogra_> now i can install it and run it from tteh apps scope
 * ogra_ doesnt think it should be like that 
<dholbach> ah no... with "MyMaps" it works (grouper, proposed image)
<ogra_> ah, well, it starts but is not usable
<ogra_> i seem to get a scrollable pic with four colors and a black square in the middle
 * ogra_ tries mymaps
<ogra_> this hung unity the last time when i tried it
<dholbach> ogra_, looks like the popeysays app has a few issues (especially with the namespace)
<dholbach> so it looks like an app issue
<ogra_> yeah
<dholbach> I take back what I said about unity-scope-click
<dholbach> :)
<ogra_> mymaps doesnt crash the phone this time
<dholbach> I unpublished the app
<dholbach> (popeysays)
<dpm> hi Saviq, when you've got a minute, would you mind commenting on bug 1237992 ? I think .desktop file translations in the scopes it's the last big bit left to get a localized UI, and I'd like to come to an agreement on what actually loads those translations - thanks!
<ubot5> bug 1237992 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Need to load translations from .desktop files for click apps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237992
<Saviq> dpm, the scope needs to load them
<Saviq> dpm, so for installed apps it needs to come from the .mo files, but for remote ones - all translations need to be in the store
<Saviq> /food
<dpm> thanks
<Saviq> dpm, also, ideally the store would just extract them from .mo files, too
<dpm> Saviq, I fully agree on that one, but I think that might a bit more complex and perhaps be step 2
<Saviq> dpm, yup
<Elleo> is there an easy way to restart unity/mir after it hangs?
<ogra_> adb shell sudo -u phablet -i ...
<ogra_> then just: restart unity8
<Elleo> ah, thanks
<Elleo> hmm, still doesn't recover :/
<cwayne> oSoMoN, ping
<oSoMoN> cwayne, pok
<cwayne> oSoMoN, hey, was that gmail tablet fix supposed to have made it in? i can still reproduce the error
<oSoMoN> cwayne, according to the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1278702, no, on the apparmor side the bug is assigned but still marked Triaged
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1278702 in AppArmor "Gmail webapp fails to load on N10" [Undecided,In progress]
<cwayne> jdstrand, ^ can we get this fix in?
<cwayne> oSoMoN, btw i tested out the 8tracks fix, and it seemed to work for me :)
<oSoMoN> cwayne, yeah, I’ve seen that, thanks, I’ve requested a landing for the fix
<cwayne> oSoMoN, lovely, thank you
<Laney> Someone got an android 4.4 image on mako?
<Laney> Please check system settings -> about and see if it shows you an IMEI
<cwayne> Laney, mine does
<ogra_> cwayne, do you have a SIM in it ?
<cwayne> no
<Laney> HMM
<ogra_> sigh ... cant boot my flo today :(
<Laney> cwayne: what image?
<cwayne> Laney, a rootstock'd one
<Laney> hmm
<cwayne> jdstrand, ping
<ogra_> cwayne, hmm, should the flo come up in portrait with the default rootfs ?
<ogra_> or is there some special unity needed for that
<ogra_> (form the PPA)
<cwayne> it should be landscape now (i just pushed a new rootfs)
<ogra_> err s/porttait/landscape/
<ogra_> cwayne, wth the cdimage one ?
<ogra_> i just installed the very latest and i get portrait
<cwayne> ogra_, i think it should even with that, but i pushed an image made with the demo-stuff ppa
<asac> cwayne: what is in ppa that we need?
<asac> cwayne: yesterday i think people said its just setting the env that isnt in image - but i might got that wrong
<cwayne> for landscape i'm not sure, i thought it made it into the image
<ogra_> cwayne, right, i want to work with the normal images
<ogra_> i know it works with the hacked ones
 * ogra_ has see it on popey's screen this morning 
<ogra_> (with palm sized icons and all)
<cwayne> that's fixed now :)
<cwayne> greyback, did the ubuntu-touch-session bits that put flo in landscape not land int he image?
<ogra_> cwayne, they did land
<ogra_> (i uploaded them)
<ogra_> oot@ubuntu-phablet:/# tail -3 /home/phablet/.bashrc
<ogra_> export GRID_UNIT_PX=21
<ogra_> export QTWEBKIT_DPR=2.5
<ogra_> export NATIVE_ORIENTATION=landscape
<cwayne> ooh wait
<cwayne> i think unity8 needs to be updated
<ogra_> yet i still get a portrait screen on the default rootfs
<cwayne> and is in the ppa
<cwayne> derp
<ogra_> aha
<cwayne> sorry, forgot about that :)
<ogra_> yeah, np
 * greyback goes back under his rock
<ogra_> just wanted to know what to expect
<jdstrand> cwayne: yes, I upload something to fix that
<effbiai> hi, what's the different between ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu for phones?) and "Ubuntu for Android"?
<ogra_> effbiai, ubuntu for android is like an "app" running in an android system
<ogra_> Ubuntu touch is a standalone system
<ogra_> (oh, and that "app" runs the ubuntu desktop when attached to a docking station)
<effbiai> ah, okay
<effbiai> is there done any development on that ubuntu for android? and does it exist any pre-builds?
<ogra_> it requires collaboration with a phone manufacturer
<effbiai> i do find a wiki page for the Touch, but nothing similar for the ubuntu for android
<effbiai> ah, okay :/
<ogra_> its a product and needs some chnages the manufacturer has to do to the android install
<effbiai> roger that
<effbiai> is there any news on when such a phone will be released? or should we wait for the MWC maybe? :)
<ogra_> you mean an ubuntu touch phone ? or do you mean UfA ?
<ogra_> UfA would require someone like samsung to pick it up and do business with canonical on it ... no idea if there is anything in the queue
<ogra_> (i doubt it though)
<karthik> hey
<karthik> ?
<karthik> anyone ?
<popey> beuller
<popey> hello karthik
<karthik> how to install
<cwayne> popey, heyo, i've just gotten a bunch of icons from design for apps
<karthik> ubuntu for nexus 4
<cwayne> popey, whos the right person to ask to get them in the image
<karthik> i got a lot of links
<popey> cwayne: which apps?
<popey> karthik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<karthik> confusing...arm v7 architecture okay ?
<popey> karthik: its a nexus 4, it's supported
<cwayne> popey, all of them i think.. let me fwd you an email from design
<popey> ok
<karthik> thanks man :D
<karthik> so it is just like flashing a rom ? miui ? omni ? cm ?
<popey> Very much so.
<karthik> yeah thanks again. :D
<karthik> cya later :D helped me much
<effbiai> ogra_: was reffering to UfA. hopefully MWC will show us some good stuff :)
<ogra_> effbiai, not for UfA i think
<FuLgOrE_> hi ogra_: if I understood you right, you told me, you know exactly one guy who knows UCM very well. are you in contact with him? maybe he has access to a manual/instruction for UCM. if yes, maybe he could share his information :)
<ogra_> diwic, ^^^
<ogra_> do you know any UCM docs ?
 * ogra_ guesses there has still nobody written anything 
 * FuLgOrE_ anyway still hopes to find an instruction 
<FuLgOrE_> ;)
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, there is very little documentation unfortunately. What information are you looking for?
<ogra_> diwic, he tries to get his nexus5 to spit out sound ...
<ogra_> (hammerhead architecture)
<FuLgOrE_> diwic: everything what could be helpful for a bloody linux rooky to get sound on hammerhead working ;)
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, have you found anything similar to a ucm or mixer file on the nexus 5 that you can try to translate to our UCM language?
<FuLgOrE_> diwic: I have no idea what I have to set up in HiFi and VoiceCall. I guess the conf-file is not the problem (only call the two files HiFi and VoiceCall)
<diwic> ogra_, FuLgOrE_ maybe you can point me to the Nexus 5 sources for the audio HAL
<FuLgOrE_> diwic: I followed the porting guide. there is one section about sound. I simply checked which sound card is in the nexus 5, copied the sample config files and modified it matching to the sound card name
<ogra_> diwic, should be in the 4.4 branch on phablet.u.c
 * ogra_ doesnt know the exact path though
<FuLgOrE_> do you need the android sources?
<FuLgOrE_> I will try to search for it on google (I hope I understood it right...)
<ogra_> well, preferably the tree that was used for the img files
<ogra_> which is somewhere on phablet.u.c
<diwic> ogra_, FuLgOrE_ there is a mixer_paths.xml there!
<ogra_> but since gerrit runs there the gitweb ui is kind of hard to get along with
 * ogra_ blames rsalveti 
<ogra_> :P
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/device/lge/hammerhead.git;a=blob;f=mixer_paths.xml;h=dde6b8104a6dab2b4996a40bf576ad199c577705;hb=refs/heads/phablet-4.4.2_r1
<sil2100> barry: hello!
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, that file should give you plenty of hints of what to put in the HiFi file at least
<FuLgOrE_> thank you :)
<FuLgOrE_> diwic: could you please be so kind and also share your instruction about UCM? Maybe that's also helpful. I would like to also share the information in the xda thread and ubuntuusers.de, if it is okay. The more people have access to information, the earlier maybe somebody can solve the problem :)
<FuLgOrE_> diwic, ogra_: thank you guys!
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, I don't remember writing more documentation than what's copied into the porting guide
<FuLgOrE_> diwic: oh, okay. anyway thank you for the hint about the mixer_path.xml
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, np, happy porting :-)
<FuLgOrE_> could anybody send me the 3 UCM files (.conf, HiFi and VoiceCall) from the nexus 4? thank I could compare the files with the android mixer_path.xml from nexus 4. That could be also helpful I guess
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, actually, they are on every Ubuntu desktop, in /usr/share/alsa/ucm
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, at least on 13.10 and 14.04
<FuLgOrE_> diwic: I guess there is only the sample package. I would prefer a real N4 config, if available. for the sample file I would not know from which device I should use the mixer_path.xml to compare it with the hammerhead mixer_path.xml
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_device_lge_mako.git;a=blob;f=snd_soc_msm_2x_Fusion3;h=42a1c8791abfddda647b517cdccf57887e06f71e;hb=refs/heads/phablet-4.2.2_r1
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, as you can see the format is quite different
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, there is no android standard, or rather, more than one standard, for how to specify mixer paths
<FuLgOrE_> diwic: oh, what a pitty. that would be too easy, maybe ;)
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, IIRC the nexus 10 had a mixer_paths.xml as well
<FuLgOrE_> so maybe the UCM config files for the N10 would help
<FuLgOrE_> including the N10 mixer_path.xml
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_manta.git;a=blob;f=mixer_paths.xml;h=a8b53a935c6e6fa897d28191a3ce3a8a3b8aa3bd;hb=refs/heads/phablet-10.1
<FuLgOrE_> diwic: thx
<diwic> FuLgOrE_, and look in /usr/share/alsa/ucm for the Ubuntu version
<mterry> fginther, so about that network manager test that failed in otto...  Should we just disable the test on desktop and move on?
<FuLgOrE_> diwic: I should find it in the image file, thanks :)
<fginther> mterry, I agree with at least enabling the test for touch. Could a bug be filed to track that there is still an issue with the desktop testing setup?
<mterry> fginther, sure
<dholbach> ralsina, do you think somebody from your team can take a look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237992?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1237992 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Need to load translations from .desktop files for click apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<dholbach> (not sure if this was raised earlier already)
<ralsina> dholbach: not right away, but sure
<dholbach> awesome
<mterry> fginther, but 1281634
<mterry> fginther, bug 1281634 even
<ubot5> bug 1281634 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager integration test doesn't work on desktop test machine otto" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281634
<fginther> mterry, thanks, we have plans to eventually replace otto and run tests directly on the machine. We should revisit this test when that time comes
<mterry> fginther, makes sense
<mpt> Do the Touch image version numbers reset to 1 with every Ubuntu series?
<ogra_> mpt, yes
<mpt> thanks
<ogra_> well, they did from saucy to trusty
<mpt> So when I report a bug I should include both
<ogra_> i suppose we technically dont have to
<ogra_> well, saucy stopped at 101
<ogra_> everything above that is clearly trusty (we're at 190 on trusty)
 * ogra_ hopes you dont have a pre 101 on trusty to reports bugs for ... that would be months old ;) 
<nik90> kgunn: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1281622, can you post a screenshot? I am unable to imagine how the interface looks on the Nexus 7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281622 in Ubuntu Clock App "clock resizing incorrect on N7 2013 landscape" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> cwayne: ^^
<kgunn> nik90: ack
<cwayne> nik90, whats up?
<cwayne> nik90, want me to try and screenshot
<nik90> cywane: yes, either you or kgunn
<nik90> cwayne ^^
<cwayne> nik90, http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/screenshots
<nik90> cwayne: erm,, they are all black ... I don't see the clock at all..is that the bug?
<cwayne> huh, seems phablet-screenshot does not work on n7
<cwayne> good to know...
<nik90> cwayne: yeah I dont it works on n7 yet
<nik90> cwayne: you need to use your phone to take a sreenie manually
<cwayne> nik90, ill try and get a picture later
<nik90> cwayne: np
<nik90> cwayne: just attach to the bug report..I will take a look later
<cwayne> nik90, sure thing
<nik90> thnx
<robert_1> ogra_: hi, do you have a little time, maybe you remember me, i would like to switch from Saucy to Trusty with "adb shell system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0 -v" but get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6945905/
<ogra_> robis the phone connected to a wlan ?
<ogra_> *robert_1 ^^^
<robert_1> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> can you ping say: www.google.com ?
<robert_1> ogra_:  the browser on the phone works fine, what you mean with "ping say: www.google.com"?
<ogra_> from adb
<ogra_> log in with adb shell
<ogra_> ping www.google.com
<robert_1> ogra_: ah ok, i understand
<robert_1> ogra_: how can i stop pinging?
<ogra_> ctrl-c
<ogra_> so pinging works ?
<robert_1> --- www.google.com ping statistics --- 52 packets transmitted, 51 received, 1% packet loss, time 51061ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 56.921/319.149/973.050/302.280 ms root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> try: ping system-image.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> and see if that also works
<robert_1> ogra_: --- system-image.ubuntu.com ping statistics --- 6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5006ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 64.459/104.786/145.551/25.710 ms root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<ogra_> if that works too, try "ystem-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0 -v" again
<ogra_> *system
<robert_1> ogra_: my fault, i dont try it with adb shell first, now it works, perfekt, thank you :-)
<ogra_> was probably a temporary network issue
<ogra_> ah, cool
<barry> mandel: ping
<mandel> barry, pong
<ogra_> barry, welcome back to the interwebs :)
<barry> ogra_: thanks :)
<robert_1> ogra_:  [systemimage] Feb 18 17:44:47 2014 (3775) rebooting, all right, 14.04 (r188) thanks again for the support
<ogra_> awesome :)
<robert_1> ogra_:  and more awesome is, now i can recieve short-sms (BUG: Incoming SMS with special sender numbers are discarded (e.g. SMS from Skype))
<ogra_> :)
<nik90> kgunn: I am curious as to how small (height) is the N7 landscape mode
<nik90> kgunn: anyways I will do more testing to fix it
<cwayne> who should i ping about keyboard issues?
<cwayne> id usually guess billf but hes not here
<thomi> tedg: yo dawg, did you get my email?
<zzarr> hello Hashcode , how is the hdmi driver for the motorola droid 4 comming along?
<popey> the what for the what?
<Hashcode> zzarr: stargo is now working on the D4
<zzarr> okey, thanks, I'll here with him then
<Hashcode> zzarr: i was going to work on ubuntu touch more, but I wrecked 2 device's mmc chips moving around so much data so I backed off for a bit
<Hashcode> 1 I was able to recover, the other I'm still looking for a fix for
<zzarr> sadly my motorola lapdock burnt, I see
<Hashcode> :/
<zzarr> and since it's not sold any more motorola is not going to send me a new one, only refund
<Hashcode> zzarr: yeah that's 2 years old now
<Hashcode> which in cell phone years is like 100.
<zzarr> yepp, I know
<zzarr> how many writes can a emmc handle
<zzarr> I must go, thanks for your help guys
<mandel> barry, FYI building with the fix here => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/+recipe/ubuntu-download-manager-daily
<mandel> barry, will ping you when done
<Skari> So i have the Nexus 4 with Ubuntu Touch 13.10 r101 installed and i cannot install apps. I have enabled read/write, updating the phone works, but installing apps doesn't? What can i try to make it work?
<pmcgowan> Skari, you would be better off with the stable trusty builds, but I wonder if your problem is you need to enable your U1 account in order to install apps today
<Skari> pmcgowan: Can i upgrade it without wiping it? I'd like to keep all my contacts, settings and so on.
<pmcgowan> Skari, I believe so, sergiusens?
<pmcgowan> Skari, should not wipe unless you ask it to with -b
<Skari> ok, thx for the info
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, Skari ubuntu-device-flash with no params will take you to the stable channel without wiping data
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, is u-d-f available from the ppa or just trusty
<Skari> Alright, awesome. How can i back it up in case it gets messed up during the upgrade?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, it's in precise, saucy and trusty from the ppa:phablet-team/tools ppa (as is the ubuntu-emulator)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, hmm dont have it on my saucy system, let me check
<pmcgowan> oh
<sergiusens> Skari, backup is not a solved thing I guess; I just adb pull /home/phablet [somedir]
<pmcgowan> need to install I see
<cwayne> sergiusens, i made a phablet-tool for backup, but nobody ever reviewed it :P
<Skari> sergiusens: ok
<sergiusens> cwayne, your backup solution should push to u1 :-)
<cwayne> sergiusens, oooh, it should
<tedg> thomi, Yup, on my todo list for today.  I have a silo request in that I'm going to add it to.
<thomi> tedg: sweet, thanks
<jdstrand> cwayne: fyi, just uploaded apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.1.5 with a rule for libthai (bug #1278702). this belongs in apparmor, but we can't get that updated right now for other reasons
<ubot5> bug 1278702 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Gmail webapp fails to load on N10" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278702
<jdstrand> cwayne: that doesn't concern you though. you should be unblocked now
<cwayne> jdstrand, wonderful, thank you
<jdstrand> np
<marfik> I'm looking to get an older phone for use as a developer platform, like an S2 maybe. Anyone had any luck putting touch on something older?
<cwayne> robru, heya, did you publish silo 3?
<robru> cwayne, i did, it's in proposed right now.
<robru> cwayne, it's being held there until autopkgtest completes.
<robru> cwayne, those autopkgtests just passed, so you should see that hit the release pocket Real Soon Now
<cwayne> robru, lovely, thank you :)
<jdstrand> tedg: hey, how do I use upstart-app-launch via ssh? eg: 'ssh -tt username@vm start application APP_ID=foo' doesn't work (start: Unknown job: application)
<jdstrand> tedg: is that where I use --desktop_file_hint?
<tedg> jdstrand, Huh, no, I'd expect that'd work.  Well, I guess it can't find the session bus.
<jdstrand> yeah, that is what I was thinking
<tedg> jdstrand, So you should be able to just source ~/.cache/upstart/dbus-session and get it.
 * tedg hasn't tried
<jdstrand> ah, ok
<cwayne> mterry, ping
<mterry> cwayne, hello!
<cwayne> mterry, heya, so eventually we do want to have support for multiple real users right?
<mterry> cwayne, yes, eventually
<cwayne> mterry, any idea how we're gonna do that? adduser currently fails cus it can't lock /etc/passwd
<mterry> cwayne, nope!  Haven't gotten to that point.  But I imagine we'd poke a hole for /etc/passwd
<mterry> And probably several other directories
<cwayne> mterry, as in, add it to writable-paths?
<mterry> cwayne, right
<cwayne> hmpf, i'd do an MR for that but there's no way it'd make it in tomorrow...
<cwayne> it hink that's the one thing standing in my way re: multiple infographics right now
<mterry> cwayne, you guys really can't make custom changes like that to the demo device?
<cwayne> mterry, we *can*, but we've successfully avoided doing that for everything else
<cwayne> we'd like to be consistent with the real images...
<tedg> thomi_, Thinking about this some more, do you just need the environment to set the QT testability flag?
<tedg> thomi_, If that's the case, I'd rather provide a function to do that, as I'm not sure if we'll be able to easily set environment variables the same in the systemd world.  And I'd rather hedge my bet. :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> How are the flo system images coming?
<cwayne> robru, hiya, so we're waiting on silo 006 for a unity-scope-click fix, was wondering how to go about testing
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-19
<robru> cwayne, so "silo 6" means this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/
<robru> cwayne, enable that ppa on your test devices, install it, test it as much as you can (autopilot? manual poking?)
<cwayne> robru, hm, seems to have failed for powerpc, will that not allow it to publish for other arches?
<robru> cwayne, nope... powerpc is largely ignored as far as I know
<basketball> hey anyone on
<basketball> hey anyone on
<robru> cwayne, how's that testing going?
<cwayne> robru, it seems to work well for me on flo
<robru> cwayne, seems to? I was told this should be tested thoroughly because of this demo image for MWC ;-)
<a_muva__> Is there a way to change browser's default home page URL?
<cwayne> robru, well, it definitely does what it's supposed to :)
<cwayne> it removes two unneeded buttons from click previews
<cwayne> so in that sense, it definitely works :)
<canurabus> hi all. does the ubuntu-touch sdk toolchain support c++11? can i write native applications in c++11 without any issues?
<robru> cwayne, ok
<RAOF> canurabus: Should be able to; we extensively use C++11 features in Mir. The compiler is gcc 4.8 IIRC.
<RAOF> canurabus: I'm not entirely sure if we've got full support for native click apps (ie: the apps on the Touch's version of Software Center), though, so you *might* not be able to get the app distributed just yet.
<robru> cwayne, ok, i published it. should hit distro soon
<canurabus> RAOF i have a qt5 (qtquick) native app that uses c++11 that i was planning to port over. Are native applications not currently allowed?
<RAOF> canurabus: I'm not sure, sorry.
<xnox> canurabus: it should be all fine.
<RAOF> canurabus: Hm, that said, I think the Authenticator app uses some native code, and that's in the store, so... maybe? :)
<RAOF> Ah. Take the opinion of someone who knows :)
<xnox> RAOF: qt5 itself requires c++11 at built time... ;-)
<canurabus> c++11 is an optional dep for qt5
<canurabus> but if you guys are building it with c++11 thats reassuring
<xnox> canurabus: not how it's built for ubuntu-sdk.
<RAOF> xnox: Oh, I know that our *toolchain* supports c++11; I didn't know if native click apps were working yet.
<xnox> RAOF: we have armhf click apps, and no other =)
<xnox> RAOF: one can't have an i386/amd64 click app yet.... (well you can, it's just not going to launch anything but armhf)
<cwayne> robru, hey,, what's the easiest way to check when that package makes it into the archive?
<canurabus> good to hear! im so sick of all the dev kits that use older compilers -- blackberry is still on gcc 4.6 with no c++11 stl and I think tizen only officially supports c++03 ... not sure which gcc version they use in their toolchain
<xnox> cwayne: rmadison -S srcpackagename
<robru> cwayne, I usually do 'watch -n 30 rmadison foo-package' and then it shows me
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> thanks xnox robru
<xnox> canurabus: in terms of compiler technology we are quite cutting edge. 4.8 is default across the board with latest stable patches + Linaro patches for armhf optimisations.
<xnox> canurabus: and 4.9 is available as well.
<xnox> canurabus: in part, that's what makes ubuntu fast and secure (our toolchain is hardened by default)
<cwayne> robru, any idea how long it usually takes? looks like it's still in proposed
<abcd123> hiiiiii
<abcd123> i need help to flash android to ubuntu
<abcd123> anybody can halp? plzzz
<robru> cwayne, depends what kinds of tests it gets run through in -proposed. looks like it's released now. i'll merge & clean
<cwayne> robru, thanks
<robru> cwayne, anything else on your place this evening? I'm officially EOD but I i'll probably be around intermittently if you need anything
<cwayne> robru, i think i've got everything, thanks!
<robru> cwayne, great, good night ;-)
<steve__> anyone have the ubuntu touch working on the motorola xoom?
<popey> ok/64
<popey> bah
<dholbach> good morning
<Saviq> victorp, hey, I can't get anything out of the unity8 .crash file, would you have a few minutes to work with me on that?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tug o' War Day! :-D
<asac> mandel: hey
<asac> mandel: can you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1281706
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281706 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Music scope intermittently displays locally stored music" [Undecided,New]
<asac> thostr_: ^^
<asac> thostr_: who should own it?
<thostr_> asac: reassigned
<asac> thostr_: cool
<asac> thostr_: how does jussis backlog look like?
<thostr_> asac: nice :)
<mandel> asac, he, I was going to say that I could, but is not my area :)
<john-mcaleely> anyone know how to get a screenshot on mako? this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272349/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-touch isn't working for me on the current builds
<popey> john-mcaleely: phablet-screenshot is in the phablet-tools
<john-mcaleely> popey, seems not to be available for saucy?
<popey> john-mcaleely: that au question has mirfbdump which also works, i use that daily
<john-mcaleely> popey, turns out I'm probably broken because I'm using the currrent MWC image. It has a latest-and-greatest mir. which may have broken that
<john-mcaleely> popey, mirfbdump captures a black rectangle
<popey> odd
<popey> wfm
<john-mcaleely> popey, on the MWC image?
<popey> oh
<popey> not tried mwc image on n4
<john-mcaleely> popey, it's definately special
<mpt> I keep wanting to relabel “Charge level” in the Battery settings as “Current charge”, but then I think “Oh, current, har har”
<ogra_> mpt, how about "Present charge"
<xplt> Hi! I installed an emulator through button in the Qt Creator (and it says "<snip> ubuntu-emulator emulator package is installed"), however under the "Start selected emulator" button it says "<snip>./local/share/ubuntu-emulator: no such file or directory" and when I browse with a file manager I really don't see such file in my .local/share. What should I do?
<xplt> Ah, silly me. Nevermind >_<
<xplt> However, I think it such interface should be designed in a "wizard" style, because this message was so confusing and the "Start" button was useless at the point
<ogra_> there is a lot of re-working going on with the emulator currently
<xplt> Good :)
<ogra_> this will be fixed for sure ... once we ship the breezing fast x86 emulator ;)
<mpt> ogra_, sounds like an order to an infantry regiment
<ogra_> haha
<cwayne> oSoMoN, hiya, did that fix for 8tracks make it in yet?
<cwayne> boiko, did that webbrowser-app MR ever make it through?
<boiko> cwayne: not yet, but it will
<cwayne> popey, hiya, what was your link to the store mirror again?
<cwayne> im pretty sure it had moomoo in it or something
<popey> cwayne: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/
<cwayne> thanks
<popey> np
<oSoMoN> cwayne, not yet
<cwayne> boiko, thanks, this is a pretty big issue for MWC demos fyi :)
<FuLgOrE_> I have a question regarding device specific configs. I need the config files in /usr/share/alsa/ucm from a manta-device. Where can I find it? I'm downloading 'trusty-preinstalled-touch-armel+manta.zip'. Is that file correct or should I download the boot.img or system.img?
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, the tarball
<boiko> cwayne: yep, I will give it more priority
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_: with tarball you mean a .tar file? some files "glued" together?
<ogra_> look in the dir where you found the zip :)
<ogra_> the ucm files are in the rootfs tarball ... nozt in the device zip
<FuLgOrE_> that one: 'trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz'?
<ogra_> right
<FuLgOrE_> thx
<FuLgOrE_> so I should find at least 2 configs (one for each supported nexus device) I guess
<FuLgOrE_> ...if the tar isn't device specific
<FuLgOrE_> 50kb/s :-/
<ogra_> you could also just grab the alsa-lib source package i think
<FuLgOrE_> should be faster. do you know where I can get it?
<ogra_> apt-get source alsa-lib
<FuLgOrE_> thx
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_? You're using a nexus 4, right? Could you please check which sound card you use? 'cat /proc/asound/cards' I found a directory in the alsa-lib sources regarding UCM configs. there are only 5 inside and I want to see if one of them matches with the nexus 4. then I know that I'm right
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_ forget it. there are some patches in another folder
<FuLgOrE_> thx anyway
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_ I have a good feeling that with one N10 patch from the alsa-lib and the two mixer_path.xml files (android source) from N10 and N5 we will have a chance to get a working config. at least I hope so ;-) I shared the information on xda because I will only have enough time on the weekend.
<FuLgOrE_> furthermore my knowledge is very basic... so maybe somebody with better knowledge will have a look, too :D
<daker> guys the hangout is in less than 15min, right ?
<dholbach> rsalveti, Saviq: do you know who could review https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/qtubuntu/lp-1274763/+merge/204137?
<Saviq> dholbach, ricmm would be best
<dholbach> thanks Saviq
<cwayne> mterry, hello
<mterry> cwayne, hi!
<cwayne> mterry, hey, so the order in the .unity8-greeter-demo file seems to be ignored.. is there any way i can force the phablet user to be lsited first?
<cwayne> mterry, hey, so the order in the .unity8-greeter-demo file seems to be ignored.. is there any way i can force the phablet user to be lsited first?
<mterry> cwayne, it's alphabetical by real name
<ogra_> sergiusens, what do you think about setting the scale value in the emulator dynamically ... i.e. check the resolution and if wwe exceed it bump to the right scale value
<sergiusens> ogra_, talk to slangasek, he argued that the default should be 1:1 with good reasons
<ogra_> well, it wont work on 1024x768 ...
<cwayne> mterry, ah, ok thanks
<cwayne> so i need to rename George Costanza then :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's what I have
<ogra_> and it fits in ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, I scale
<ogra_> didnt we set 720p by default ?
<ogra_> ah
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, the default WAS autoscale ;-)
<ogra_> i dont see what the advantage of not scaling is when the thing doesnt even fit on the screen
<popey> cwayne: choose random dictionary words, that _never_ goes wrong.
<sergiusens> ogra_, we can choose to scale if it doesn't fit I suppose
<ogra_> sergiusens, did that only scale when the screen didnt fit ?
<cwayne> popey, lol
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> ogra_, you don't need to convince me; convince design and steve
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> sergiusens: ogra_: slangasek's reasoning is that it should 1:1 by default, such that we can take screenshots and pass them around to design and back.
<xnox> sergiusens: ogra_: thus it should never scale up. Scaling down to fit on the screen sounds reasonable.
<ogra_> xnox, indeed, but if the screen is to small i think it should scale
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it should never scale except in this case
<xnox> ogra_: what was hapening for steve is that emulator would scale up to maximum vertical height of the screen which is not good.
<ogra_> yeah, thats crap
<ogra_> we need to actually check the running resolution, check if it fits and then scale down
<sergiusens> xnox, ogra_ if that's the reasoning, I'll fix
<nijo_> Hi all When will official ubuntu touch image for nexus 5 comes out???
<ogra_> nijo_, official is not planned
<ogra_> nijo_, there are experimantal ones thogh
<ogra_> *experimental
<ogra_> nijo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<nijo_> ok but will cannonical release official for nexus 5 in the near future???
<ogra_> as i said, not planned
<cwayne> dpm, hey, i see a MR called 'tablet' for reminders-app, is that good to go?
<ogra_> nijo_, watch this in 40min http://insights.ubuntu.com/events/update-on-ubuntu-for-smartphones/ there will be announced what the near term plans are
<dpm> cwayne, yes, I approved it about 30 mins ago, but I've not had a chance to check if it landed in trunk
<nijo_> ok thanks i will give a look at it
<nijo_> ok thanks orga_ i will give a look at it
<nijo_> i guess it starts in 39 min
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> there is an IRC channel for it too
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_: regarding your link: is it possible to see something there which is actually "not planned"? are the information there still available tomorrow? it's midnight in china and I need some sleep... :-/
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, i think there will be a recording of it, yes
<FuLgOrE_> what a pitty that it is so late (for me). nijo_ I saw on that site that you could ask your question regarding the N5 later on #ubuntu-on-air :D
<nijo_> i cannot buy nexus4 since its out of stock
<FuLgOrE_> I also have a N5 (with the experimental image of ubuntu touch) on it and I would really like a official port of UT :)
<ogra_> doesnt amazon still sell it ?
<nijo_> yeah i am planning on it
<FuLgOrE_> nice :)
<FuLgOrE_> nijo: we are not alone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2594874&page=9
<nijo_> good to hear that FuLgOrE
<nijo_> hows that going on i mean  exp build in N5
<FuLgOrE_> nijo_ what exactly do you mean? the N5 image (from rsalveti) is very nice. the only important thing which is missing is sound
<FuLgOrE_> nijo_ it's working very smooth and fast, the modem works (internet and calls), messaging works
<FuLgOrE_> bluetooth also don't works at the moment, but I don't care. sound is more important ;)
<nijo_> you mean no sound at all even using headset???
<ogra_> you will have to send an N5 to cyphermox_ to get BT to work :)
<ogra_> he's the BT specialist around here
<cyphermox_> FuLgOrE_: nijo_: sound if you do A2DP.
<ogra_> cyphermox_, well, first drivers ;)
<cyphermox_> but by default IIRC bluez goes to HSP.
<cyphermox_> ogra_: moo?
<ogra_> i dont think the low level stuff works on the nexus5 yet
<cyphermox_> you mean the device doesn't bringup on the N5 at all?
<cyphermox_> shocking ;)
<ogra_> well, i havent looked, just an assumption
<cyphermox_> you were saying it was the same as the Nexus 4 or something ;)
<FuLgOrE_> cyphermox_ I don't understand anything you wrote. ;-) (sorry, my knowledge for such things is, lets say "very limited") ;-)
<dpm> cwayne, so the reminders tablet layout has landed in trunk already, we're now looking into getting Jenkins to build the click package
<cyphermox_> FuLgOrE_: it was meant for ogra anyway
<cyphermox_> but in simple, the hardware is very similar to other devices, but usually just different enough to break anyway
<balloons> ping renato
<cyphermox_> I'm hours away from being done with the low-level flight mode support to handle the modem, so as soon as the meeting finally finish, I'll be able to complete that code, and then jump back on bluetooth
<FuLgOrE_> cyphermox_: I tried to search for bluetooth devices and didn't see something. I didn't try more because I focus on the sound issue at the moment. buf if you would like to get any logs or something else, please just tell me :D
<cyphermox_> FuLgOrE_: I don't need any logs tbh, I can tell you how to try to bring up the bluetooth device now
<FuLgOrE_> oh okay :)
<cwayne> dpm, great, can you send it over once you get it
<cyphermox_> you'll want to take the "start on" and "stop on" lines in /etc/init/bluetooth-touch.conf and put them into copy of /etc/init/bluetooth-touch-mako.conf (that you can rename to whatever the codename for N5 is if you want), replacing whatever other start , stop, or manual lines there
<sergiusens> xnox, btw, can you check the phablet MR you had? there are some comments there
<dpm> cwayne, yes, the plan is to ping you as soon as every click package is generated
<cyphermox_> FuLgOrE_: that should get you an upstart job that should mostly work
<cwayne> dpm, awesome
<xnox> sergiusens: right, yeah, let me address them today.
<xnox> sergiusens: thanks for reminding me.
<FuLgOrE_> cyphermox_ oh, that sounds great. because it's after midnight already, I will try that on one of the next days. If it works I can send it over the mailing list, if you like
<cyphermox_> FuLgOrE_: basically, you'd get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960665/
<FuLgOrE_> cyphermox_ thank you
<cyphermox_> FuLgOrE_: I'm not sure if it will work, but it's a good test, that just won't fix HSP still
<cyphermox_> in other words, you can then get stereo music playing if you mess with pulseaudio a bit, but you won't get headset (mono sound and mic) to answer phone calls
<FuLgOrE_> so the bluetooth function will be limited to stereo sound transmission? what does HSP mean?
<cyphermox_> HSP is the abbreviation for HeadSet Profile
<cyphermox_> so, mono and mic
<FuLgOrE_> ah, I see
<cyphermox_> it's very nicely broken on the N4 and Galaxy Nexus, the sound just loops between the mic and speakers
<cyphermox_> something of the SCO transport just fails, I'm still tracking this down
<FuLgOrE_> cyphermox_ thank you and good luck in fault finding!
<pmcgowan> #join ubuntu-on-air
<pmcgowan> #join
<pmcgowan> oops
<FuLgOrE_> try slash :D
<FuLgOrE_> I cannot see any live stream from china :-(
<nijo_> same here in india
<FuLgOrE_> I connected via ssh -D to germany but the connection is a piece of crap
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, kudos for reminding people :-)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, heh thanks
<FuLgOrE_> I hate the chinese firewall. youtube is blocked. with ssh -D and proxy in firefox I can't get it working. if I use vpn I have problems to connect to irc...
<renato> balloons, hi
<balloons> renato: so we have been struck by this bug again I think; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1282129, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-recurrence-id/+merge/204502
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282129 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Clock and calendar tests fail with static void QOrganizerEDSEngine::itemsAsyncListed(ECalComponent*, time_t, time_t, FetchRequestData*) " [Undecided,New]
<balloons> renato: I just wanted your opinion on what's going on.. We were trying to land some updates to clock and noticed this bug flaring up. Rolling back the package to the version without the bugfix you did for calendar let's things work again
<renato> balloons, do you do a cleanup after each test?  Looks like the tests is leaving events on the db and it is causes the next test to fail
<renato> I need a deep investigation to check what is causing this:
<renato> file:///usr/share/calendar-app/EventBubble.qml:38: TypeError: Cannot call method 'toLocaleTimeString' of undefined
<renato> file:///usr/share/calendar-app/TimeLineBase.qml:82: TypeError: Cannot call method 'getHours' of undefined
<balloons> renato: clock is the more important bit atm, but yes it looks like both are affected
<balloons> renato: each test should be a clean enviroment. Hanging processes can cause things to be weird, so we can't rule that out, but I don't think it's the issue here
<renato> balloons, can you easily reproduce this?
<renato> can you give a example to test?
<balloons> renato: I'm trying to have a look now; sprinting so it's a bit hard. I *think* the apps aren't even launching on the device
<dougl> anyone use a samsung tab 2?
<JamesTait> Can anyone offer any insight as to why indicator-network wouldn't be visible in the latest image on mako?
<JamesTait> It's actually been this way for a couple of images, but I've not really had the time to look into it.
<ogra_> JamesTait, it is visible on mine
<ogra_> (image 192 here)
<krabador> ogra_, i told many times to wallsted, to do debug for the ofono devs
<krabador> but he ever told me he don't
<ogra_> ah, sad
<ogra_> did he ever integrate my changes to make the loop mounted images work ?
<JamesTait> ogra_, image 192 here too. :-/
<JamesTait> ogra_, did you upgrade, or do a phablet-flash --wipe?
<renato> balloons, the apps is working for me, probably this is related to some events that you have in your database
<ogra_> JamesTait, i'm on the devel channel and upgrade every time a new image is promoted
<renato> balloons, we need to figure out which event is that
<Saviq> ogra_, we can drop click-update-manager from the seed, settings app took over
<ogra_> Saviq, ok, will take care
<Saviq> gatox, ↑
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<tony___> Does it supports galaxy aDoes it works on galaxy s3?
<balloons> renato: how are the apps working for you? I imagine you are using very old versions
<renato> balloons, just flashed the image today
<JamesTait> ogra_, I suspected as much. :)  I wonder what's gone wrong here then.  Any suggestions as to what logs I should dig in?
<renato> I have only one event in my calendar
<cwayne> ogra_, btw i'll have a MP for you later on rootstock-touch to add in a deb
<balloons> renato: right, but those builds are old
<balloons> renato: I'm speaking about the apps in trunk
 * ogra_ hugs cwayne ... you rock !
<renato> balloons, how to update the apps?
<balloons> renato: we'd have to push them to the store, which we were in process of doing, when we found this issue :-)
<ogra_> JamesTait, /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/ should have some indicator logs i suppose
<balloons> renato: I'm trying to build a click so you can see
<renato> balloons, is that working on desktop?
<Tassadar> stgraber: hi, I'm just looking through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/ServerSetup and system-image-server - does it generate the images itself, or does it require already built rootfs and device images?
<balloons> renato: yes desktop seems fine; although fginther did say it didn't work for him on the desktop. I tried both the new and old version of qt5organizer-eds on my trusty install and the apps ran
<ogra_> Tassadar, it tarnsforms a tarball and a set of img files
<balloons> renato: you can pull trunk of clock for instance.. bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<balloons> run with qmlscene and try
<Tassadar> hm, thanks. too bad I don't have a server powerful enough to build those
<stgraber> Tassadar: system image only does the repacking and publishing, it doesn't build any of the input files itself
<stgraber> Tassadar: for a port, you'll probably want to import the ubuntu rootfs from the public server (unchanged using the remote-system-image generator) and then import a locally built device tarball containing all the bits relevant to your port
<Tassadar> oh, right, I didn't think of that
<Tassadar> hmm
<Tassadar> I'm gonna try to build the android bits on my VPS, it's probably gonna take ages though
<Tassadar> if it even fits on 15gb hdd, heh
<JamesTait> ogra_, I nuke ~phablet and recreated it, rebooted - I see indicator-network is running and creating a log file, but still not visible.
<JamesTait> ogra_, nvm, I'll try and get time to look more into it later this evening.
<ogra_> strange
<ogra_> Tassadar, https://www.stgraber.org/2014/02/11/your-own-ubuntu-touch-image-server/  in case you didnt see it
<Tassadar> no I did not, thanks
<ogra_> :)
 * Tassadar wonders if he should reinstall the VPS to Ubuntu or keep going with debian
<ogra_> Saviq, dropped and uploaded
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks!
<ogra_> 8generating the meta always takes a while)
<Saviq> gatox, ^
<gatox> Saviq, aack
<Saviq> ssweeny, collapsed-rows implemented
<ssweeny> Saviq, as in, just recently?
<ssweeny> Saviq, just saw the bug update. thanks!
<Saviq> ssweeny, cheers
<scriptiz> is there any summary of the news about the ubuntu-touch update discussion of earlier?
<totossl> hello all, i've got a question. is ready ubuntu for htc one x? or should i wait? thanks.
<AlanBell> does it take a long time for ubuntu-emulator to start up the first time you run it?
<mhr3> nope
<mhr3> it takes ages
<mhr3> :)
<mdeslaur> heh
<AlanBell> what on earth is it doing?
<AlanBell> 5 minutes at 100% CPU, occasionally getting a touch further in a boot process
<AlanBell> emulator-arm < so it is doing a processor level emulation?
<rsalveti> it's really slow
<AlanBell> qemu style
<mdeslaur> AlanBell: yes, it's emulating arm...the x86 emulator will be way better
<rsalveti> AlanBell: you can try https://plus.google.com/+RicardoSalveti/posts/1u7HSYjF2He
<rsalveti> that's fast :-)
<AlanBell> would it be fast on actual hardware?
<rsalveti> it's fast enough on n4, for example
<AlanBell> I think I will let this emulator-arm boot up properly then try the x86 emulator
<mdeslaur> AlanBell: subsequent boots should be better
<rsalveti> yeah, just the first one that is really slow
<AlanBell> ok, I will put the kettle on
<AlanBell> hmm, now I have a login prompt in the terminal window for ubuntu-phablet, but nothing on the phone screen still
<AlanBell> and I can log in
<AlanBell> so that is a little ARM computer, with no X, unity-system-compositor is running but doesn't make stuff happen on the phone screen
<nik90> cwayne: were you able to test the clock app tablet design on yourN10?
<cwayne> nik90, doing it right now :)
<nik90> cwayne: thnx..meanwhhile we are preparing for you :)
<cwayne> dpm, sent some pictures for you, could you forward to nik90 as well
<nik90> cwayne: good or bad news?
<cwayne> nik90, it looks pretty good to me, but i'm not a designer :)
<nik90> cwayne: the reason we wanted you to test is the vertical jump bug
<nik90> cwayne: when you switched tabs, did you clock face jump vertically?
<dpm> cwayne, when you switch tabs, does the clock face jump up and down?
<nik90> cwayne: similar to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiqelgB-MqA
<cwayne> i didnt see that, but let me try again
<cwayne> ah, yeah it does just a little bit
<cwayne> yeah, that's still there
<nik90> cwayne: does it look as bad as in the video?
<nik90> cwayne: or has it reduced a little bit?
<cwayne> nik90, it's about the same as the video
<nik90> :(
<cwayne> nik90, but to be honest, i didn't even notice it til you mentioned it, so it's not that bad of a bug :)
<nik90> cwayne: yeah..it is too hard to test without a device and lack of time..
<cwayne> nik90, yeah, i can imagine
<cwayne> i'm happy to help test though if you need
<nik90> cwayne: I think it is good to go for the MWC..I will fix it post MWC...I am too exhausted atm
<cwayne> nik90, i hear ya
<nik90> cwayne: me and dpm are reviewing it atm...I guess dpm will send you the click in a few minutes hopefully
<nik90> cwayne: thnx for testing
<dpm> cwayne, indeed, weather also looks awesome on a N10!
<cwayne> dpm, here let me try it on n7 now
<dpm> cwayne, ok, cool. I'm not sure what it'll look like in there, I fear some overlapping of UbuntuShapes
<AlanBell> ooh it conflicts with virtualbox
<AlanBell> the x86 emulator does I think, it said KVM was busy, I closed a virtualbox VM that was kicking about and I now have a phone running
<AlanBell> ok, so I have a phone GUI, some wibbly stuff going on and it wants me to swipe from the right edge, but that does nothing
<AlanBell> any tips?
<cwayne> dpm, oof, yeah
<cwayne> not so great on n7 :/
<AlanBell> oh, swipes start from inside the border, not outside
<dpm> cwayne, I feared so. Can you send some pics too?
<nik90> can I see the pics as well..might give me an idea of how the clock behaves under those circumstances
<nik90> dpm, cwayne ^^
<cwayne> dpm, already sent
<dpm> nik90, will forward both to you
<nik90> dpm: thnx..I need some pics for my blog post :P
<dpm> nik90, will write one tomorrow about convergence too, so once you've written it, let me know the URL and I'll mention yours
<nik90> dpm: definitely
<cwayne> boiko, heya, any update on that webbrowser-app fix?
<dpm> cwayne, I'm thinking of going with Weather as it is and demoing it only on a N10, but not on a N7, what do you think?
<cwayne> dpm,that doesn't sound great
<cwayne> dpm, lets talk it over in the meeting tomorrow i guess
<nik90> cwayne, dpm: Are the other core apps such as clock and reminders app doing good on N7?
<nik90> if yes, then it would be weird to not display weather alone
<cwayne> let me try
<cwayne> dpm, could we just alter the conditional layout so that it doesn't kick in til it's over X gu's
<cwayne> and make that number higher than the n7 has
<dpm> cwayne, happy to talk it over at the meeting tomorrow. That'd give us some time to do more testing on a N7 tomorrow morning, but is the deadline not today? And yes, we could do that and show it on the sidestage for the N7, I could actually do this right now
<dpm> actually, that wouldn't load it in the sidestage
<dpm> not sure how it would load it, but we can try
<cwayne> we couldn't dynamically set sidestage, but it could be fullscreen and just the normal layout though
<nik90> dpm: If I am vaguely remember, popey said that the clock app showed the normal layout on the N7...
<nik90> dpm: and I used 80 gu units as the condition for tablet layout
<dpm> cwayne, I can give that a go
<nik90> may be that might help weather app as well
<boiko> cwayne: CI train jenkins instance is down, but I'm confident I can get that merged tomorrow
<cwayne> nik90, yeah, it's fullscreen but the old layout
<cwayne> so maybe 80 gu is the magic number
<nik90> cwayne: yay :)
<cwayne> boiko, asac said it was back up
<asac> yep
<asac> gogogo
<nik90> cwayne: florian mentioned that number on irc
<boiko> cwayne: oh. nice to know that, I'll build and test that right now then
<dpm> cwayne, nik90, it's already 80 gu on weather (80 is phone width), it needs to be wider than the N7 gu's, which I can find out
<AlanBell> should the html5 api do anything in the emulator?
<om26er> i start the system-settings app on the desktop and its shows nothing in it. HELP ?
<om26er> Laney, ^
<daker> AlanBell: what do mean exactly by HTML5 api ?
<AlanBell> notifications, launcher stuff, any of it really
<AlanBell> http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk should do a launcher icon and notifications for example
<AlanBell> and some of the stuff on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/javascript/web-docs/ should do something I would expect
<AlanBell> I can't see any sign of Unity.init happening
<daker> i see, maybe alex-abreu know
<AlanBell> I haven't found the HUD yet either
<AlanBell> I wonder if there is stuff I can't do with just a mouse that I could do with pinch on a touchscreen?
<AlanBell> zooming in web pages is either titchy small overview with no zoom in, or you click a field and you are zoomed way in, with no way to get out again :/
<daker> yes there is
<daker> it's a new thing in chrome
<daker> AlanBell: http://i.imgur.com/WPe0pOh.png
<daker> then do Shift+mouse click/drag
<AlanBell> ok, so nothing in the emulator to do it?
<daker> no i don't think so :(
<AlanBell> hmm, the emulator is webkit, bit chromium-like, but we don't actually have webapps support for chromium yet
<AlanBell> so the touch platform hasn't really got much of a hope of HTML integration as it stands I think
 * AlanBell is confused
<daker> AlanBell: wait, what emulator are you talking about ?
<AlanBell> the ubuntu touch emulator
<AlanBell> x86 version as the arm one never started a GUI for me
<daker> so it's qtwebkit(WebKit/537.21) it's like you are the same webkit in chromium _25_
<daker> running*
<AlanBell> OK, but the HTML web API for unity is Gecko only on the desktop
<om26er> kenvandine, hey! i believe you worked a bit on the ubuntu-system-settings  ?
<om26er> kenvandine, if i compile it on my desktop and start it, i only see the empty window and no plugins are shown, can you help me with that ?
<daker> AlanBell: i am not sure about that
<daker> AlanBell: the unity webapps integration is just a part of the HTML5 support
 * AlanBell is very confused about this stuff
<daker> AlanBell: let me explain
<AlanBell> the reality and the marketing seem miles apart
<daker> when they say HTML5 support they mean :
<daker> - HTML5 UI widgets, CSS/JS components like the QML components
<daker> - Give access to HTML (package)webapps to hardware(Vibration, Notifications, Camera, Content HUB, Online Accounts, etc...)
<daker> using Cordova
<daker> AlanBell: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Pq1q-vl0t-mcy-hFhl_c5GK-R_aV75kKA6OCW_AjDcA/edit#slide=id.ge01f9beb_09
<AlanBell> so that stuff is only available to html files running on localhost?
<daker> yes
<daker> but we need to ask for the Unity Shell Integration APIs if they will still work
<AlanBell> hmm, not a whole heap of interesting stuff I can do with this then
<daker> it's for devs who made packaged apps using HTML5/CSS instead of QML
<jefinc> has anyone tried on the samsung galaxy rugby?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-20
<LuvSy> hello everyone
<LuvSy> I need some help
<LuvSy> :)
<LuvSy> I've a nexus 4 device
<LuvSy> And I would like to install ubuntu touch on
<LuvSy> achiang:
<LuvSy> adam_b:
<LuvSy> ajmitch:
<achiang> LuvSy: please do not ping everyone in the channel. that is not very polite.
<achiang> LuvSy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<LuvSy> achiang: I only pinged three people
<LuvSy> :)
<LuvSy> I went there :v but understood nothing
<LuvSy> I wipped my data
<LuvSy> :D without a backup
<LuvSy> And I have now an empty mobile phone :v with android os
<jefinc_> has anyone tried installing on a Samsung Galaxy Rugby?
<johnrose13> trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4 and after I type in ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap it keeps telling me ubuntu-device-flash: command not found any suggestions??
<johnrose13> i have followed all instructions thus far
<nhaines> Aww, I was just about to help him.
<vacantplains> Hello, Im following the tutorial on flashing Ubuntu Touch to my Nexus 7 and am on the step that requires actually flashing the device with the ubuntu-device-flash command
<vacantplains> the issue is that it says that  command is not found even though I installed everything mentioned in the tutorial
<RAOF> vacantplains: Which tutorial?
<cwayne> where'd the update-manager app go?
<RAOF> The command hasn't been “ubuntu-device-flash” for some months.
<vacantplains> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<vacantplains> Hmm interesting
<vacantplains> " ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap" is the full line
<vacantplains> where can I find updated documentation? I'm new to Ubuntu in general so i'm not super confident in terminal just yet
<Bray90820> Is the touch skin for the desktop version of ubuntu
<vacantplains> I dont think so
<vacantplains> Sorry but does anyone know the terminal command to flash Ubuntu Touch. I was told  ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap is no longer accurate.
<cwayne> vacantplains, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<vacantplains> 13.10
<cwayne> vacantplains, you'll want to first 'sudo apt-get install phablet-tools'
<cwayne> and then the command is 'phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap'
<cwayne> ubuntu-device-flash is actually the *newer* one, but AFAIK it's only available on 14.04
<vacantplains> awesome thank you! Ill try that now
<cwayne> but phablet-flash will surely work, i use it all the time :)
<vacantplains> it is indeed running
<vacantplains> thank you for the help
<cwayne> no problem :)
<airking> Hey, where does the phone store the .csv file with my contacts?
<airking> and how can I pull it off the phone?
<inahandizha> http://VisitsToMoney.com/index.php?refId=386970
<airking> quit
<fi_> Hello ?
<fi_> Is it possible to install ubuntu phone on a IOS device ?
<dholbach> good morning
<batlol> The Nexus 5 isnt supported?:o
<nhaines> rsalveti: ping
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Love Your Pet Day! :-D
<jeanbaptiste> hi everyone
<jeanbaptiste> does anyone knows where i can get image for alcatel one
<kris825> hi is someone here who speak Polish?
<jcbjoe> hi all question
<jcbjoe> when i run ./rootstock-touch-install path/to/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz /path/to/system.img
<jcbjoe> it tells me to put the device in recovery mode yet i can't because i already did a fastboot flash boot boot.img and a fasboot flash recovery recovery.img
<jcbjoe> any ideas ?
<jcbjoe> im looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<ogra_> jcbjoe, why cant you boot into recovery ?
<popey> jcbjoe: why can'#'t you put it in re...
<ogra_> (note recovery != bootloader mode)
<popey> reboot to fastboot then choose recovery from menu
<jcbjoe> it stuck at google logo
<ogra_> when you chose recovery from the bootloader menu ?
<jcbjoe> yes it boots to a google logo with a lock at the bottom
<ogra_> an open one i guess
<ogra_> try: adb reboot recovery
<jcbjoe> yes
<ogra_> smells like to triggered a normal boot (that indeed fails if you have no tarball installed)
<ogra_> s/to/you/
<jcbjoe> do i start over ?
<ogra_> no, do what i wrote
<ogra_> adb reboot recovery
<jcbjoe> adb devices dosen't show my device
<ogra_> ah, then hold power and vol-down until you get back into the bootloader mode
<jcbjoe> ok
<ogra_> select "recovery mode" in the big arrow via the volume keys and press power to boot into recovery
<jcbjoe> ok
<jcbjoe> now its stuck at google logo
<jcbjoe> the recovery.img im using do you thin its jacked ?
<jcbjoe> http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/aosp/name_of_device/ < --- this website fails to work
<jcbjoe> i downloaded the files somehwer elese
<ogra_> err, you need to put your device name there
<ogra_> (instead of "name_of_device")
<jcbjoe> oh
<ogra_> what do you try to install on ?
<jcbjoe> so nexus7 or flo since its a n7 2013 ?
<ogra_> flo then
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/aosp/flo/
<ogra_> what did you flash then, if you didnt have the files ?
<jcbjoe> i googled people.anicicalcom aosp something and it took me to http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/aosp/
<jcbjoe> it has a lit of files
<jcbjoe> flo / grouper / mako etc ..
<jcbjoe> i think i downloaded grouper
<jcbjoe> all the files where like 7.2mb
<jcbjoe> alright le tme try theses
<jcbjoe> oo
<jcbjoe> recovery has a ubuntu symbol in the back
<ogra_> great
<jcbjoe> :D
<ogra_> now run the rootstock script
<jcbjoe> wrong files so sad
<jcbjoe> im so exicted
<ogra_> :)
<jcbjoe> http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/aosp/
<jcbjoe> oops sorry
<jcbjoe> copying and pasting from a vm machine
<jcbjoe>  transfering rootfs tarball ...
<jcbjoe> that normal ?
<luvsy> I am trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4
<luvsy> And I got an error
<jcbjoe> ogra_ or popey transfering rootfs tarball ... been there for like 5 mins
<jcbjoe> is that normal ?
<luvsy> usage: phablet-flash [-h]  ... phablet-flash: error: too few arguments
<ogra_> jcbjoe, yes
<jcbjoe> ok
<ogra_> luvsy, what was the exact line you typed ?
<luvsy> phablet-flash -b
<ogra_> heh
<luvsy> ogra_:
<ogra_> luvsy, phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty -b
<ogra_> try that one
<luvsy> ok
<luvsy> ogra_: it is working
<ogra_> yup :)
<luvsy> I am not into these things alot
<luvsy> so if you are not busy you can help me to finish it
<luvsy> Only if you are not busy
<timppa> should luvsy use ubuntu-device-flash ?
<ogra_> it should finish alone
<luvsy> ok
<ogra_> timppa, theoretically yes
<timppa> luvsy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sergiusens> theoretically?
<ogra_> :)
<timppa> :)
<luvsy> timppa: I tried to do these lines on wiki ubuntu
<luvsy> But I get stuck in some points
<ogra_> sergiusens, make phbalet-tools a metapackage that pulls in ubuntu-device-flash and make phablet-flash a link to it
<ogra_> s/it/the binary/
<timppa> luvsy: that's ok, we'll try to help you
<luvsy> timppa:  :D Thanks
<luvsy> I always wanted to try ubutu touch on my phone
<luvsy> I bought necus 4 special to install this os :)
<timppa> luvsy: It's great and get's better and better every day!
<luvsy> Thanks fantastic
 * sergiusens nexus 4 and ubuntu are the only thing I have
<timppa> luvsy: I've been running it as my main phone os for a while now
<luvsy> I wish I was a programmer to help you guys
<luvsy> :D timppa it will be my only phone os for a long while up to now
<ogra_> we sometimes put bugs in for you to find :)
<ogra_> use it and report them ;)
<luvsy> :v once i found a bug in ubuntu
<luvsy> Sure
<luvsy> :)
<ogra_> that helps a lot already
<luvsy> :D I am helpful xD
<jcbjoe> ogra_ how longs does transfering rootfs tarball ... do this ?
<timppa> luvsy: Did you read that there will be two new ubuntu phones this year?
<ogra_> jcbjoe, 10min or so usually
<jcbjoe> aw
<luvsy> timppa: really? nope
<timppa> luvsy: yes! That wicked!
<luvsy> Can i bought one ?
<luvsy> buy
<luvsy> :D
<doomlord_> phones with ubuntu by default? will they have desktop convergance ?
<ogra_> luvsy, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/bq-meizu-ubuntu-smartphones-confirmed-for-2014-release
<ogra_> doomlord_, nope
<ogra_> convergence is still far out ... just great phones for now
<doomlord_> ok convergance is where it gets interesting for me :)
<doomlord_> i would take something with even a primitive desktop
<ogra_> first unity8 needs to enter the desktop
<timppa> I'm also waiting for it too
<luvsy> ogra_ timppa no problem, I will give my necus 4 to my young brother and will buy one :D
<ogra_> then we can start wroking on convergence
<doomlord_> would it be possible to get an old 2d desktop (gnome classic, XFCE, whatever) on an ubuntu phone
<doomlord_> i'd use that :)
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> well, the system is open, you can indeed hack the hell out of it
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: Ubuntu Touch phone is in sight huh? :)
<ogra_> yep :)
<OttOmanTR> I don't know about bq but meizu is a good company
<ogra_> BQ is fine too
<ogra_> not as powerful HW but it will alos be cheaper
<OttOmanTR> umm
<OttOmanTR> both company will manufacture the same hardware right?
<ogra_> no
<OttOmanTR> same features etc
<ogra_> two pdifferent phones
<OttOmanTR> umm
<ogra_> i would say bq is rather upper middle class, while meizu is high end
<luvsy> ogra_: INFO:phablet-flash:Decompressing partitions/recovery.img from /home/ahmad/التنزيلات/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/device-9d396bed22b036d92241420d70b4656ea3ef895a3b43274f936d764081b0d1e2.tar.xz INFO:phablet-flash:Restarting device... wait error: device not found ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb reboot bootloader' returned non-zero exit status 1 Removing directory /tmp/tmpZIYDL6 Removing directory /tmp/tmpgI7XHV
<luvsy> it gave me this in the end
<OttOmanTR> I couldn't find any answer one of my questions. How will end users get updates if let say samsung makes an ubuntu touch phone?
<jcbjoe> ogra_ thanks im on ubuntuy touch looks so nice
<popey> OttOmanTR: that depends on what samsung and the carriers who deliver it want to some degree
<luvsy> timppa: it gave me some errors
<OttOmanTR> popey: I'm a long term Samsung user. The biggest problem with Samsung(and others too) is their update policies. I know you aware of this issue as well
<timppa> luvsy: just a moment
<luvsy> ok
<sergiusens> xnox, can you check lp:~xnox/phablet-tools/py2-3  again?
<xnox> sergiusens: ok about first comment.
<xnox> sergiusens: confused about the seccond one.
<xnox> sergiusens: we agreed that "x-test/autopilot" will have the value of the test modules and is python3 capable one.
<xnox> sergiusens: no key, we assume stock location (tests/autopilot) and python2.
<xnox> sergiusens: or are you planning to keep enforcing "tests/autopilot" in python3 capable modules and thus "x-test/autopilot" value is ..... "True" ?
<xnox> sergiusens: or are there two keys "x-test/autopilot" and "x-source/autopilot-dir" ?
<ogra_> jcbjoe, yay, great
<sergiusens> xnox, oh, the second comment is; the value is the python module, not the path to the python module
<sergiusens> python package...
<xnox> sergiusens: oh, as in "app_foobar_tests", not "tests/autopilot/app_foobar_tests" as i though ?
<xnox> s/though/thought/
<xnox> gotcha.
<sergiusens> xnox, yeah, I though of it more for the target and not the source; if that makes it clearer
<sergiusens> xnox, the last part of it is just a comment, not something we agreed on or anything
<luvsy> ogra_:  one last thing dude
<luvsy> :D
<ogra_> sure
<luvsy> it says, ROM may flash stock recovery on boot
<luvsy> fix?
<luvsy> what should I do
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ hasnt used phablet-flash in a while 
<ogra_> but i think you can say yes there
<luvsy> the optoins are no no no no no and yes disable recovery flash
<luvsy> :D
<luvsy> I thought that to
<luvsy> too
<luvsy> thanks
<ogra_> (we default to ubuntu-device-flash nowadays ... as sergiusens mentioned earlier ....)
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<luvsy> it restart the device when I choose yes
<luvsy> I see a black screen now
<luvsy> wow
<luvsy> I see ubuntu
<luvsy> ogra_:  wow
<OttOmanTR> Ubuntu Touch's dual boot feature is awesome. Too bad it's not available for all devices :(
<luvsy> ogra_: I am going now :3 thank
<ogra_> luvsy, enjoy :)
<luvsy> ogra_: :3
<mterry> kgunn, you filed a bug on my behalf regarding letting an app continue working in background while the screen was off (related, but not the same as bug 1233564).  Do you still have that bug number?  I closed that tab and didn't find it on some quick searches
<ubot5> bug 1233564 in mir (Ubuntu) "Greeter is seen animating when pressing the side button to wake up" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233564
<kgunn> mterry: yep....2 secs
<kgunn> mterry: hmmm....now i'm having trouble finding....wonder if someone dup'd (it the one bad thing on lp)
<kgunn> mterry: found it....https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1279422
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279422 in Mir "[enhancement] permit clients to perform prep logic while screen is blanked" [High,Triaged]
<kgunn> weird...i didn't find it under my own user view
<kgunn> bad eyes i guess
<mterry> kgunn, thanks!  I was searching in ubuntu bugs.  :)  Added task
<kgunn> mterry: do the mir guys really understand what you need ?....they were kind of "head scratching" when i logged it saying "huh"
<kgunn> might want to share more....
<xnox> sergiusens: is there a click i can test the python3 codepath with?
<xnox> sergiusens: and/or write some tests for this stuff.
<mterry> kgunn, I think I need a better understanding of how Mir "freezes" apps when it can't accept buffers in order to put it in the right technical terms for the Mir guys.  Do you know a particular person that could explain that to me?
<kgunn> mterry: honestly mir shouldn't "freeze" anything in particular...simply if a buffer is available to render into, you can make draw calls...
<kgunn> only time you might get serialized is in the case where you overdrive the display
<sergiusens> xnox, nothing is really ap/py3 yet; would need to ask balloons
<kgunn> e.g. you might wait for 16ms max (theoretical)
<sergiusens> xnox, wrt to tests; I was told you need to make it a module; unless you mean more of an integration tests
<kgunn> but otherwise, i'm not aware of any reason or mechnanism that "freezes" the client
<xnox> sergiusens: true, cause i get some other issues might come up during py3 tests enabling. and we'll need to handhold some things.
<kgunn> ....and i think that's why the team said "huh"
<sergiusens> xnox, fwiw; balloons told me that the qa sprinters were going to make the move
<mterry> kgunn, I had it described that apps are put to sleep when the screen is off by virtue of Mir not accepting their draw buffers (and this somehow also stopped their logic -- I assumed by Qt's mainloop blocking)
<xnox> sergiusens: but they seem to be confused, hence the conference call with them at 5pm GMT today.
<mterry> kgunn, how are apps put to sleep normally, when unfocused?  I assume it's the same mechanism
<luvsy> ogra_: Dude are you still
<xnox> sergiusens: did you get an invite?
<kgunn> mterry: mmm...might be up the stack then...maybe unity-mir blocking ?
<sergiusens> xnox, nope
<mterry> greyback, heyo!  Do you know anything about how apps are put to "sleep" when unfocused?  Is that via unity-mir?
<mterry> greyback, er, probably not unity-mir...  But do you know how Mir does that?
<kgunn> mterry: might give greyback some breathing room :) ...mwc getting "fun"
<mterry> kgunn, OK  :)
<mterry> kgunn, this question doesn't need to be solved today
<kgunn> mterry: sure....and i bet racarr might be able to chat on this....when he's awake
<luvsy> guys how to fix the wifi problem
<luvsy> and there is no sound too
<luvsy> on ubuntu touch device
<xnox> sergiusens: you should have mail.
<greyback> mterry: a message is sent by unity-mir via mir, there's a lifecycle message type in Mir itself. Client's listen for it and can save their state if they want. After 3 seconds, unity-mir sends a SIGSTOP to pause the app. on reusme it sends SIGCONT
<mterry> greyback, thanks!  I will bug racarr for details  :)
<greyback> np
<sergiusens> xnox, sounds good
<boiko> cwayne: you probably have seen it already, but just in case: webbrowser changes are alraedy released
<cwayne> boiko, yep, is aw that.. thanks a lot :)
<boiko> cwayne: np
<jcbjoe> is ubuntu-touch very beta still
<jcbjoe> i got it on my n7 and its smooeth but finiky
<ogra_> jcbjoe, the flo image is only about two weeks old :)
<jcbjoe> ogra_ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz  ?
<jcbjoe> is that the image ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> there is no actual  "image" yet
<jcbjoe> oh system.img is the image ?
<jcbjoe> oh
<jcbjoe> so what am i running ?
<ogra_> rootstock resempbles the process of image creation on the device actually
<jcbjoe> ok i got it
<ogra_> official images will show up soon on system-image.ubuntu.com
<jcbjoe> cool
<ogra_> the rootstock image is created in a way that you should be able to do an OTA upgrade via adb with it
<jcbjoe> do you work for canicol ?
<ogra_> yep
<jcbjoe> oh nice
<ogra_> well, not for canicol ...
<mrgoodcat> ogra_ was helping manage the ubuntuonair yesterday
<ogra_> well, i just tried to tame the storm of questions :)
<jcbjoe> if im correct earlier somebody said some ubuntu phones will be coming out
<jcbjoe> verizon or only gsm carriers ?
<mrgoodcat> verizon would be awesome, but i doubt meizu or bq is likely to make a verizon compatible device...
<pmcgowan> jcbjoe, only gsm for now, no cdma support
<pmcgowan> hopefully verizon will move on from that
<ogra_> jcbjoe, i think the meizu will be GSM/HSPA hardware (and no carrier) and Bq is a spanish company ... so unlikely to ship CDMA or some such
<mrgoodcat> meizu's current flagship is GSM/GPRS/EDGE/WCDMA/HSPA+
<jcbjoe> ubuntu-touch support flash ?
<jcbjoe> can't play this cnn video
<daker> AlanBell: http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/02/20/todays-ubuntu-news/#comment-1252665950
<sergiusens> jcbjoe, no flash
<buharim> Anyone can help me in Samsung P6200 model
<buharim> Anyone can help me in Samsung P6200 model
<sergiusens> balloons, what's the status of py3 migration for tests?
<balloons> sergiusens: we're meeting with barry again in 10 mins, however it requires a patch to AP
<balloons> so eta atm is pending that patch, but sounds like they have everything ready
<sergiusens> balloons, yeah, not autopilot itself, the tests :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, one of the MRs is the one I asked you to check from xnox ;-)
<Laney> barry: you getting on the train?
<Laney> choo choo
<barry> Laney: chugga chugga
<Laney> I saw you managed to get a build
<barry> Laney: on a non-virt ppa, yes
<Laney> ya
<balloons> sergiusens: re:py3, see https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/autopilot/reexec/+merge/203765
<balloons> and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-python3-roadmap
<xnox> sergiusens: i think the plan is coming together. W.r.t to package to test, we'll just make a dummy python2 and python3 click and deb for testing.
<xnox> sergiusens: such that i can verify phablet-test-run end-to-end.
<xnox> sergiusens: and then we can upload p-t-r.
<xnox> sergiusens: and that will then unblock everything else.
<barry> xnox, sergiusens sounds great.  i am going to leave things to you guys until the infrastructure changes land, then i'll return to actual porting of the various app tests (first)
<xnox> barry: ack.
<xnox> ogra_: back in the day, on a "ubuntu-desktop-nexus7" did we have plymouth up and running?
<ogra_> xnox, nope
<ogra_> tegra issue
<ogra_> we had plymouth running on the panda desktop installs
<xnox> ogra_: i thought i remembered boot splash on it =/
<ogra_> on shutdown perhaps
<xnox> ogra_: do we still have those images around anywhere?
<ogra_> the console handling on tegra isnt sane
<ogra_> might be on cdimage.../releases/ports or so
<Tassadar> they are there
<Tassadar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/release/
<xnox> Tassadar: thanks.
<xnox> now to remember how to install it =) i guess flash boot and flash userdata....
<ogra_> xnox, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/release/
<Tassadar> yeah, the wiki is still up too I think
<ogra_> ah, Tassadar was faster
<luvsy> guys, I installed ubuntu touch on nexus 4
<luvsy> But it doesnt connect to wifi
<luvsy> also it has no sound
<ogra_> luvsy, did you have android 4.4 installed before ?
<luvsy> yeah
<luvsy> :O
<ogra_> one sec
<luvsy> ok
<ogra_> luvsy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Getting_phone_calls_to_work_in_Ubuntu_and_Android_4.4
<luvsy> I will check it out
<ogra_> (that wont happen anymore next week when we have switched the official images to a 4.4 base)
<luvsy> Download an Android 4.3 firmware for your device onto your PC. Follow the links on this table >
<luvsy> ogra_: which firmware ? I saw nothing
<ogra_> from google
<luvsy> Okay I think I got it
<luvsy> It is downloading
<sergiusens> xnox, do you need me in any meeting? I don't think I recv any email
<xnox> sergiusens: it's all done and dusted... i did sent a canonical calendar invite to you via google calendar....
<Tassadar> ogra_: wouldnit's gonna be incompatible the other way around after that
<Tassadar> *wouldn't keep my hopes up, it's gonna be...damn return key is too close to backspace)
<ogra_> Tassadar, i think it is backwards but not forwards compatible
<Tassadar> I thought it was the both ways, hm
<luvsy> ogra_: should i download android 4.3 fir,ware or 4.4
<luvsy> -_- I feel silly
<ogra_> luvsy, 4.3
<luvsy> ok
<luvsy> I downloaded 4.4
<ogra_> the current hardware layer ubuntu touch uses uses drivers from 4.3
<luvsy> ah
<luvsy> ok
<ogra_> thats why the 4.4 firmware (that is already installed from your android install) does not work
<luvsy> I see
<Saviq> ogra_, rsalveti, hum we fell into tablet greeter on portrait flo
<ogra_> due to the GU change ?
<Saviq> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> sight
<ogra_> -t
<Saviq> ogra_, well, it's meant to be available https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgMzI2TFlYOGNrOVU/edit
<Saviq> ogra_, but it's not looking like that atm ;)
<ogra_> is there a fix in the pipe ?
<ogra_> before monday ?
<Saviq> ogra_, no
<ogra_> so do we need to roll the GU back to 21 ?
<ogra_> or what do we do now
<Saviq> ogra_, no, I'll just increase the threshold for tablet greeter
<ogra_> ah, k
<Saviq> ogra_, or actually make it height > width
<Saviq> as that's the only place where it makes sense right now
<Saviq> ogra_, will you have time to get silo 016 on your flo and check it out?
<ogra_> Saviq, did you upload already ?
<Saviq> ogra_, the fix, not yet
<ogra_> note that i'm only running the normal image here
<Saviq> ogra_, that's what I'm testing, too
<ogra_> ok
<Saviq> ogra_, otherwise I'd be in landscape ;)
<ogra_> hehe, yeah
<ogra_> you must be cwayne or pmcgowan to like that :)
<Saviq> ogra_, ;D
<Saviq> ogra_, I like it in landscape :)
 * pmcgowan looks around
<Saviq> @18px, though, not @21 ;D
<ogra_> i would like it if it was optional
<Saviq> ogra_, it is
<Saviq> ogra_, even when we merge all of that
<pmcgowan> once Saviq fixes shell rotation its all good
<Saviq> ogra_, it's just a NATIVE_ORIENTATION in /etc/ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> optional by hacking the option on cmdline
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> pmcgowan, once the designers... oops, who's that?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ++
<pmcgowan> ouch
<Saviq> pmcgowan, no, but for real once we get the new right edge+side stage sorted out, shell rotation will happen
<pmcgowan> Saviq, good makes sense
<Saviq> ogra_, kicked a rebuild, should be ready in 20 or so
<ogra_> Saviq, ok, just getting dinner here and re-generating the meta for sergiusens ... might take a bit more than 20min until i return, but i will test
<Saviq> ogra_, o/
<sergiusens> ogra_, no hurries from me; lots of building needs to happen as well
<timppa> hi!
<timppa> Is there a way to start unity8 on 14.04 desktop version by default?
<nhaines> Okay, I'm bringing my Nexus 5 to SCALE tomorrow and I want to show off Ubuntu.  I have an XDA rootfs that works beautifully (no sound though) and the daily rootfs has some graphical corruption.
<nhaines> I'm not worried about sound--I'm dualbooting at the momment.  Is there any recommended rootfs for hammerhead?
<rsalveti> Saviq: ogra_: cool, let me know if you need a hand to test flo as well
<nhaines> rsalveti: oh, maybe you have some idea about hammerhead.  :)
<nik90> charles_: you around?
<ogra_> re
<ogra_> sergiusens, -meta is in the silo
<ogra_> nhaines, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<sergiusens> ty
<ogra_> nhaines, but not everything works yet
<ogra_> (i.e. no sound=
<ogra_> )
<mandel> barry, do you want to try and test the entire stack for updates?
<mandel> Laney, is EOD but we can ask someone else to do the build for us
<nhaines> ogra_: thanks, I'm okay with sound--I'm not taking calls at the Ubuntu booth at the conference anyway.  :)
<ogra_> :)
<nhaines> ogra_: I was hoping for an up-to-date ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip like the one you kicked off at the end of January.
<ogra_> you dont need any special rootfs anymore
<nhaines> The daily preinstalled is still 4.3-based, I guess, and has graphical corruption on switching.
<ogra_> just follow the doc
<nhaines> ogra_: then the graphical regressions (right-side switching) isn't suitable for the conference... and your special rootfs is actually going to be the best for the weekend.
<nhaines> Is it worth it to file hammerhead performance bugs at this time?  I can do it next week.
<ogra_> well, you can indeed file them, but hammerhead isnt planned as supported device atm
<Tassadar> nhaines: did you turn on MIR?
<Tassadar> surfaceflinger has some graphical corruption when you're switching apps and couple other places, but it's okay with mir
<ogra_> rootsotck does that automatically
<ogra_> the image should be flawless apart from the non working sound (and probably non working radio, not sure)
<Tassadar> yeah, that's why it works with your rootfs
<Tassadar> radio works, - you can call, but you can't hear anything, and messages work too
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, so i git the normal phone greeter here
<ogra_> (testing flo with the PPA)
<ogra_> i *really* like the resolution with GU=18
<ogra_> hmm, but i get a weird black bar on the right
<ogra_> when running the calculator
<ogra_> thats all pretty weird
<ogra_> settings app doesnt take my tap after selecting my city in the TZ selection
<ogra_> bah
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, it built already
<ogra_> and now the kbd died
<sergiusens> xnox, do you have time to help fix libcontent-hub-dev:armhf -> libcontent-hub0:armhf -> libupstart-app-launch2:armhf -> click:armhf ?
<xnox> sergiusens: sure, what in particular you need fixing? e.g. something fails to cross-compiler, or does e.g. click chroot fails to be created?
<ogra_> Saviq, that doesnt look ok to me
<ogra_> looks like i have a sidestage without content dangling around permanently
<sergiusens> xnox, I need to install libcontent-hub-dev:armhf in the click chroot, but it fails due to that dep chain (wants click:armhf)
<xnox> sergiusens: i see. libupstart-app-launch2:armhf should not depend on click.
<sergiusens> xnox, it uses click in it's runtime I think to get the click dir; tedg ?
<xnox> sergiusens: tedg always puts bogus dependencies in. libraries should not depend on runtime application. it should be the other way around, as otherwise cross-compilation is broken.
<sergiusens> xnox, but busts cross building while at it
<xnox> sergiusens: sure, but you are cross-compiler and not running/executing click..... thus you don't need runtime click at all.
<xnox> sergiusens: i'd be surprised how a shared library could call exec to click when something else compiles against it =)
<sergiusens> xnox, yeah, that's not fun :-)
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, it's no good
<xnox> sergiusens: uploaded.
<sergiusens> xnox, sweet; thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, it looks like it gets confused whether to put the apps in side stage or not
<ogra_> well, my apps are all stuck on the left side
<Saviq> ogra_, not browser, though
<Saviq> ogra_, nor gallery
<Saviq> ogra_, so it does feel like sidestage apps are positioned wrong
<ogra_> ah, havent tried them ... i had calc, clock and system-settings
<ogra_> (and i'm in recovery atm to check something else)
<Saviq> greyback, you around?
<tedg> xnox, Uhm, it kinda does. A function in the lib calls click.
<tedg> xnox, Once libclick exists, that'll be more appropriate, but it doesn't exist yet.
<xnox> tedg: no. a shared library.so does not call anything, when a executed ld against it.
<xnox> tedg: i think you wanted "Breaks: click (<< 4.9)" to indicate that you need click as good as that version with libupstart-app-launch2 as otherwise the two are incompatible.
<xnox> (e.g. either fetch newer click, or older libupstart-app-launch)
<xnox> tedg: honestly libfoo package may only ever depend on other libraries, and at most runtime packages which must be Multi-Arch:foreign.
<xnox> (any non-Multi-arch:foreign runtime packages make no sense)
<tedg> xnox, The lib shells out to call click though, as a part of it's functionality.
<tedg> xnox, It's effectively using like a .so.
 * tedg would rather have a .so
<mandel> barry, hey, can you give us a hand related to the si new code? do you know if all the branches you need are reviewed?
<mandel> barry, ralsina_ is requesting a silo and would be nice to test the full stack for the updates
<barry> mandel: otp.  give me a few minutes
<ralsina_> barry, mandel: silo 10, it's building now
<ralsina_> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-010-1-build/16/console
<ajalkane> Anyone know where can I find #ubuntu-touch-meeting logs? I'm looking at this page   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Meetings but it does not have this weeks meeting logs
<xnox> tedg: right, but libfoo.so:armhf libfoo.so:i386 can be both present on my machine, yet only click:amd64  is executable.
<xnox> tedg: therefore the dependency declared, doesn't satisfy your requirements.
<barry> mandel, ralsina_ so, i've made an upstream release, but i need to get the new packaging branch mp put together.  then stgraber will review it and we'll get on the train.  do you need something else?
<ralsina_> mandel, barry: I'll EOD in ~1 hour so you may need another lander if you want to move this tomorrow
<ralsina_> other than that, I am just a remotely-controlled button-clicker in this case ;-)
<barry> ralsina_: cool :)  i guess we'll land it tomorrow.  this will be our first journey on the train
<ralsina_> barry: cool :-)
<tedg> xnox, I don't care about the arch of what /usr/bin/click is… so, I don't understand.
<tedg> xnox, You could use both versions of the lib with the amd64 click.
<xnox> tedg: correct. "Depends:click" on a multi-arch library however enforces the architecture of /usr/bin/click.
<xnox> tedg: hence the "dependency declared is not the one you need"
<tedg> xnox, Can I depend on "click:any" ?
<xnox> tedg: no, unless click is declared "multi-arch: allowed" i believe. It would not be an issue if click was declared "multi-arch:foreign" as that's a mirror declaration for everyone. (as in any depends are treated as :any)
<xnox> tedg: and i don't think click can declare itself "multi-arch: allowed" nor "multi-arch: foreign" due to e.g. shipping an ld-preload .so file.
<tedg> xnox, Ah, sure.  This will all go away with libclick, which should be soon.
<xnox> tedg: correct. hence i've dropped the dependency from upstart-app-lauch, which is "too big of a hammer" and dependency on click is implicitly provided anyway.
<xnox> via other means.
<tedg> Eh, that seems like a hack.
<tedg> Working around a problem in the system not being able to represent the correct dependencies.
<Sleep_Walker> hi
<xnox> tedg: the system can represent correct dependencies. but a good library practice is to propagate runtime errors correctly.
<xnox> tedg: such that if exec to click fails, you are I presume raising/returning a runtime error, but don't e.g. abort or segfault.
<Sleep_Walker> did I understood correctly that for Ubuntu Touch there was programmed new dialer which can work with Android's RILd?
<xnox> tedg: thus whilst necessory for correct operation, it is not a hard/mandatory dependency (like a linked-in shared library)
<tedg> xnox, The library is mostly useless without click, there's no reason you'd want it without it.
<Sleep_Walker> (not only dialer, but control for many HW peripherials)
<xnox> tedg: and during compilation / cross-compilation, that library does not need click binary to be present at all.
<xnox> tedg: the library is 100% useful when I'm cross-compiling against it.
<xnox> tedg: and no, i don't need /usr/bin/click to be present at all, when i am compiling / linking against libupstart-app-lauch2.
<tedg> xnox, Heh, it's 100% useful as a symbol table, just not runtime.
<xnox> =)))))
<xnox> tedg: also libupstart-app-lauch byitself is not a useful thing, cause i hope you didn't go throught trickeries of making the .so executable.
<tedg> xnox, Can I add click to the misc depends of any package that depends on the lib?
<xnox> tedg: it is unfortunate that end-executables that link against libupstart-app-lauch must declare Depends:click.
<xnox> tedg: oooooh, that would be nice wouldn't it be?! i don't think there is mechanism to do that though.
<xnox> ideally it would be something in pkg-config data.....
<tedg> I think it has to be a dh thing.  pkgconfig isn't tied into the debian stuff enough.
<jcbjoe> anyone bored with there nexus 7 or have a rom that will sprice it up
<smot> argh
<smot> so i just received my nexus 4 and am attempting to flash it. may i just go ahead here? great.
<smot> Cannot push /home/derek/.cache/ubuntuimages/stable/mako/version-101.tar.xz to device
<ovoodoo> ubuntu touch,  installable on Galaxy Note3?
<smot> nevermind
<smot> had to unlock bootloader dederrr
<popey> 123
<popey> bah
<sergiusens> popey, is that your password?
<smot> almost done deploying manually
<ovoodoo> ubuntu touch at MWC?
<barry> stgraber: just to verify before i do too much, to get on the ci-train, i need to mp against lp:~ubuntu-managed-branches/ubuntu-system-image/system-image right?
<smot> yay, got ubuntu touch running
<mterry> ogra_, heyo!  So any objection to me marking /var/lib/lightdm-data as persistent storage in lxc-android-config?
<mterry> ogra_, it's a new location that lightdm uses for medium-term storage of larger files
<mterry> for sharing between greeter and user sessions (things like camera photos or contact avatars)
<ogra_> mterry, fine with me, note that i just uploaded an lxc-android-config change
<ogra_> (like this second)
<mterry> ogra_, drat  :)
<mterry> ah well, I'll get it and upload a new one
<ogra_> mterry, literallly pinging 1min earlier i would just have grabbed it from you :)
<mterry> ogra_, what does the transition action do?
<ogra_> copy existing stuff iirc
<mterry> ah, cool
<mandel`> barry, I'm going to be around for a little longer
<mandel`> barry, we can get another lander (sorry I was having dinner)
<barry> mandel`: no worries.  i'm working out the packaging updates and should have an mp before my eod
<barry> we can land tomorrow
<mandel`> barry, ok, I have my code ready for the and is a matter of testing :)
<barry> mandel`: yes, we definitely need to test! :)
<mandel`> barry, I think is better to test over the weekend over doing a weekend release, what do you think?
<mandel`> barry, the workaround is there so that people can update, and we can reenable automatic updates on monday
 * barry invokes warsaw's second law
<mandel`> barry, lol
<barry> mandel`: i'm good with that, as long as we can get people to actually test the stuff
<barry> but i guess that's part of what the ci-train is all about, eh?
<mandel`> barry, yes, that is the theory, we can ping asac and others that have real devices to test with
<mandel`> barry, worst case, we have a correct fix and will land it late
<mandel`> barry, well, I'm going to call it a day then :)
<barry> mandel`: sounds good.  i have a real device too.  i think there are three things we need to test together: 1) new udm; 2) new si; 3) previous ui behavior re-enabled
<barry> mandel`: cool, let's chat tomorrow
<mandel> barry, lets chat that now :)
<mandel> barry, the silo has AFAIK latests udm and ui
<barry> mandel: does the silo have the ui behavior re-enabled?
<mandel> barry, yes
<mandel> barry, Laney took care of that
<barry> mandel: perfect, then when si gets in the silo we'll have everything we need to test
<Laney> hey
<Laney> I can press butan
<mandel> barry, exactly, that is the idea, that way we land everything at one
<mandel> Laney, I though it was later for you ;)
<Laney> yeah, but internets are addictive you know
<barry> ;)
<mandel> Laney, my answer would have been, spanish tv sucks ;)
<Laney> I don't know why, but ralsina_ took it over and built with just sytem-settings and udm
 * mandel has in the background one of the worst B movies he has ever watched
<Laney> but we should still be able to add s-i in
<mandel> Laney, ah, he was trying to help and forgot the si
<Laney> just got to list the branches
<Laney> and get someone from the landing team to reconfigure with those ones included
<Laney> barry: do you have the branches ready to go?
<mandel> Laney, ok, we can do that in the morning, correct? or are we going to gain anything doing it now? I just don't want to to work this late
<barry> Laney: not a packaging branch yet.  still working on that.  upstream is landed
<Laney> alright
<Laney> mandel: other than being tz-challenged with barry
<mandel> Laney, correct, you have a point
<barry> Laney, mandel: stgraber will need to review and approve the mp
<Laney> barry: add (or get them added) them to 47H when they're ready, that's all you need to do
<barry> remember too, this is our first time ridin' the train
<Laney> sure
<Laney> in the morning I'll press build and then mail the list for people to test
<barry> 'k
<mandel> ok
<stgraber> barry: nope, I don't need to
<mandel> Laney, we should get as many tests for this as possible
<stgraber> barry: you just need to raise the MP against ~ubuntu-managed-branches/ubuntu-system-image/client and pass that link to the landing team to get it added to the existing silo
<mandel> stgraber, but he needs a review, or not?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> it should be approved before being silo'd though
<stgraber> not in the Foundations team workflow, no
<stgraber> because technicall nobody can approved our MP as nobody is in the team owning the target branch
<barry> it'll just be package changes anyway
<stgraber> *technically
<Laney> man you guys weird
<stgraber> well, we just wanted to have something that didn't change our old habits (doing clean upstream release + upload) yet use the new CI stuff because we have to
<barry> of course, if there's anybody out there that *wants* to help do code reviews on the upstream branches, i wouldn't mind
<mandel> Laney, and we though me doing a self-approved was bad hehehe
<stgraber> so w found that compromise with Didier ;)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> anyway, put it in that cell, get landing team to silo, press build, test, ???, profit
<stgraber> I thikn our current test list for our projects is basically "[ ] ready for the archive"
<stgraber> gah, can't type today apparently, sorry...
<mandel> barry, if it is python I can review things, at least I'll ask questions :)
<barry> first step: get a working mp
<Laney> stgraber: this is a silo with some other fixes, we want to check the stuff all works together
<barry> mandel: i *love* the socratic method of code reviews, thanks to kiko :)
<Laney> I think you guys have this, so I'm going to play some games
<Laney> bye!
<stgraber> Laney: sure, in this case it makes sense to do proper testing and everything against the silo.
<mandel> barry, then add me for reviews and I'll d them, I'll be more than happy
<mandel> stgraber, yes, the idea is that there are 3 projects that have updates that must work together well
<stgraber> Laney: it's the process for our other "standard" uploads where we only do a quick check of the resulting binaries but that's about it (since we already run through all the tests when we do the upstream release, long before anything is sent through CI)
<barry> stgraber, ah, so one of the fun things about the managed branch is that it includes the source.  my old packaging branch had only debian/.  should we delete the source and just keep debian/ or should we import the new orig.tar.gz?
<barry> mandel: okay!  next bunch of code, i will do that
<barry> (upstream code)
<Laney> stgraber: I think I don't really mind how the sausage is made, actually. :P
<stgraber> barry: didn't we say we'd just burn your old packaging branch with fire?
<Laney> One issue I have with CI is that it almost removes the concept of upstream releases
<barry> Laney: especially the gluten free vegan "sausage"
<Laney> (CI as implemented by us)
<Laney> so you win on that count as far as I'm concerned
<stgraber> Laney: right, that's the bit that bothered me and why we have that weird process for foundations. We do clean upstream releases in a branch without packaging, then we merge-upstream the resulting tarball and branch into another branch which has the packaging and we use that one for CI
<barry> stgraber, yes.  but the question is how to transition from the old packaging branch to the new one.  i forget what we decided to do, since the managed branch has the old code, so bzr bd -S complains
<stgraber> barry: ah right because we never landed the branch with the current upstream due to the dbus bug?
<barry> stgraber right.  so i guess i don't have a strong opinion on whether we should merge-upstream to get the new source, or just have a debian/
<stgraber> barry: can you use https://code.launchpad.net/~stgraber/ubuntu-system-image/client-for-didier as a base?
<stgraber> barry: that's the one we never landed due to the dbus issue. So you could take that one, add your stuff and send a MP for the result
<barry> stgraber for the first time?  then after that we'd use the managed branch, right?
<stgraber> barry: so what I'm saying is:
<stgraber> 1) bzr branch lp:~stgraber/ubuntu-system-image/client-for-didier new-stuff
<stgraber> 2) commit your changes to new-stuff
<stgraber> 3) bzr push lp:~barry/ubuntu-system-image/my-fixes
<stgraber> 4) bzr lp-propose-merge lp:~ubuntu-managed-branches/ubuntu-system-image/client
<stgraber> actually, lp:~ubuntu-managed-branches/ubuntu-system-image/system-image for that last one
<barry> stgraber, yep, i see.  i'll still have to merge-upstream into client-for-didier though
<barry> which is no big deal
<stgraber> barry: right, I only have upstreams up to 2.0.5 in there
<stgraber> barry: what's the current upstream version?
<barry> stgraber: 2.1
<barry> stgraber: makes sense.  let's see if i can make that work ;)
<stgraber> ok, so yeah: bzr merge-upstream --version 2.1 --revision tag:2.1 <tarball> <upstream branch>
<barry> yep
<stgraber> at least you don't need to import every individual upstream release since the last upload ;)
<barry> yeah :)
<xnox_> sergiusens: sorry, upstart-app-launch upload got rejected. now it's uploaded for real.
<xnox_> Laney: please review https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity-control-center/versioned-logo/+merge/207574
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-21
<Saviq> ogra_, rsalveti, fixed qtubuntu built in landing-016
<rsalveti> Saviq: awesome
 * Saviq tests
<Saviq> hurmpf
<Saviq> robru, any idea why https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-016/+sourcepub/3927994/+listing-archive-extra built the packages on armhf, but never published them?
<Saviq> sergiusens, or you ↑?
<robru> Saviq, looks fine to me?
<Saviq> robru, see that the list of output packages does not include any armhf ones
<Saviq> robru, AG
<Saviq> robru, now it does ;)
<Saviq> robru, sneaky bastard
<robru> Saviq, sometimes it just takes a couple minutes ;-)
<Saviq> robru, it was actually built earlier
<Saviq> robru, and unity8 that built afterwards got published already
<Saviq> robru, but anyway, will be more patient next time
<Saviq> sergiusens, unping
<krabador> ogra_,
<krabador> are you here?
<krabador> rsalveti, are you here?
<rsalveti> krabador: yup
<krabador> hi, excuse me for annoying you, i would know about RIL implementation, in ubuntu touch development side
<krabador> i'm interested on samsung i9100, and i know that the porting mantainer never do debug for ofono deves
<krabador> devs
<rsalveti> krabador: right, first thing to check is if rild is running properly
<rsalveti> then you can also enable debug in the ofono upstart job, to get the needed messas to know what is happening there
<rsalveti> at /etc/init/ofono.override (ofono -d)
<rsalveti> then check your /var/log/syslog
 * smot wonders how rapidly ubuntu touch will be developed into a usable system
<cwayne> smot, it's quite usable already
<smot> i tested it, it was underwhelming. i guess that is the natural result of having expectationd
<smot> heh
<smot> it kept locking when i was trying to set time zone
<smot> if i had the time, i'd learn me how to submit debug info
<smot> so, it locked in trying to enter time zone. keyboard wouldn't display
<cwayne> smot, when did you test it?
<smot> today
<cwayne> with the latest devel image?
<smot> i received a nexus 4 today, and had ubuntu touch on it instantly
<smot> i installed the "stable" release
<krabador> rsalveti, great, and i can sand email to which address?
<cwayne> smot, that's pretty old, there's been a *lot* of fixes since then
<cwayne> stable is the 13.10 release
<rsalveti> krabador: ricardo.salveti@canonical.com
<smot> so, considering i was questioning why i bought a $230 phone when i already have one, i put cyanogen on it
<smot> just so, i can use it while i attempt to brick my lg optimus
<smot> but a long-term goal is to keep the nexus ready and running u.t.
<krabador> oh, really great, to you, then, i've fear to have troubles, on enabling debug
<cwayne> smot, i'd suggest trying it on the devel release, there's really been a lot of improvements
<smot> aye, i may have to do that.
<smot> wish i would have before i put cyanogenmod on it and decided to make it my new working phone
<cwayne> heh
<Akiva-Mobile> looking to get ubuntu touch on a nook 2. Any direction?
<nhaines> rsalveti, ogra_: with further tests, I see that the graphical corruption on my Nexus 5 was because Mir wasn't running.  With this fixed, it's working great (minus what doesn't work--sound, etc.).
<nhaines> I know there's no official support for now, so I appreciate everything everyone's done to build for it for the community.
<nhaines> I wanted to say that 12 hours ago but my connection started dropping and I had to get to a meeting.  In any case, after SCALE I'll keep an eye on hammerhead on dailies.
<nhaines> The reason I probably missed this was I restored a backup of the home directory from my Galaxy Nexus, and guess what?  I had .display-mir in there.  So after a reboot it worked where I had not explicitly enabled Mir.  :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> I'm in a good mood because I figured out why Ubuntu was getting graphical glitches on my Nexus 5.  (Mir wasn't enabled.)
<dholbach> :)
<nhaines> Last year at SCALE I was the only one with an Ubuntu phone, just two weeks after it was announced.  And now Canonical lent us 2 N4s, I think, but I'll still be able to pretend that I use it myself.  Even though I don't because N5 doesn't have any sound and it's a *phone*.  ;)
<Akiva-Mobile> is this what they are referring to when they say an ubuntu fs file: trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz    ?
<Akiva-Mobile> I mean, its talking about the file system, correct?
<Akiva-Mobile> and just looking for the root, right
<ramadas> hi
<Akiva-Mobile> ramadas: hello
<ramadas> how can i manually install ubuntu on my tablet ??
<nhaines> Akiva-Mobile: yes, that's what they're referring to.
<Akiva-Mobile> nhaines: Thanks
<Akiva-Mobile> nhaines: ATM, im putting it on the flash (a .zip), and will flash it to my nook.
<Saviq> ogra_, hey, so silo 16 has apps fixed on flo@18px, if you could give it a go
<Saviq> ogra_, but the silo isn't happy about the package you uploaded...
<Saviq> "In silo landing-016. Build failed: Some packages (ubuntu-touch-session) that are not in the MP and not in sources list have been detected in the ppa. Please remove them from the ppa or ask for a reconfiguration."
<nhaines> Akiva-Mobile: good luck! :)
<Akiva-Mobile> nhaines: im at this point: 3) format data/factory reset <-- NOTE: If you want to save data, new builds should backup stuff, not sure what all though.
<Akiva-Mobile> 4) format system to ensure clean install
<Akiva-Mobile> whats the difference between 3 and 4?
<nhaines> Akiva-Mobile: I'm sorry, I've flashed a Galaxy Nexus and a Nexus 5, but nothing else so far, so I'm not sure.
<nhaines> Akiva-Mobile: But usually when you're doing a full flash, it's talking about preserving the /home/phablet directory if you're already running Ubuntu, so no need to worry about that.
<Akiva-Mobile> nhaines: Thanks. Its flashing atm, crossing my fingers
<Akiva-Mobile> mmmm, when this boots, is it supposed to be a black screen?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Mother Language Day! :-D
<Akiva-Mobile> Well got it installed on there
<Akiva-Mobile> The only image available was one from raring
<Akiva-Mobile> and this is pure placeholder applications it seems
<Akiva-Mobile> If I wanted to update the image so it can run on 14.04, where should I start?
<ogra_> Saviq, will test after the meeting
<Saviq> ogra_, o./
<timppa> Great work! It seems that alarm clock is implemented! :D
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, no Mirv?
<tsdgeos> on holidays
<tsdgeos> i've been told
<tsdgeos> chrisccoulson: ↑
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> oh yes, he's been off all week
<chrisccoulson> back on monday
<Sera6x7> hello all, I'm going through the Cordova Ubuntu Touch tutorial: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/cordova/creating-cordova-ubuntu-qr-code-scanner-html5-app/
<Sera6x7> On the first step, when going to the File > New File or Project menu, I'm missing the Ubuntu project category
<Sera6x7> Am I missing a library or anything else?
<Sera6x7> I've installed ubuntu-sdk, cordova-ubuntu-2.8 and cordova-ubuntu-2.8-examples
<Saviq> ogra_, did you have time to check out flo@18px?
<ogra_> Saviq, in the middle of upgrading here
<ogra_> (sorry, took a while)
<Saviq> ogra_, ok great, thanks
<ogra_> Saviq, looks awesome !!! unleash when landing team allows
<Saviq> sil2100, can we publish silo 016 please?
<Saviq> ogra_, it does, doesn't it :)
<ogra_> Saviq, i think they are blocking, still searching for a regression
<Saviq> ogra_, :(
<sil2100> ;/
<asac> Saviq: so seems unity8 is crashing more often on main image as well, so might be related to our demo crashes
<asac> folks are investigating
<Saviq> asac, demo crashes got fixed
<asac> Saviq: yeah, they investigate unity8 crashes
<asac> if i understand correctly
<Saviq> asac, although we've had people reporting very unstable things due to potentially glib update
<asac> Saviq: nice!
<ogra_> yay
<asac> didrocks: ^^ glib update?
<asac> try that
<ogra_> down to 16 sec boot on flo \o/
<asac> (if that changed in this image)
<ogra_> 11 on manta
 * ogra_ goes for mako next 
<didrocks> asac: it's not on the set of the image where things starting IIRC
<didrocks> let me lookg back
<didrocks> yep, not
<didrocks> sil2100: where are you at btw? (already asked on other channels, but seems you are busy ;))
<didrocks> asac: yeah, the glib update was 2 images before, and those 2 images got no issue at all
<didrocks> (so we could have been really really lucky)
<asac> didrocks: but maybe we wre lucky :)
<asac> right
<asac> maybe multiple things piling up
<asac> even
<didrocks> yeah, double "really" for 2 images
<didrocks> possibly :)
<didrocks> but let's start with the image we started to see the regressions
<didrocks> then, if this doesn't solve, let's look at the rest
<didrocks> we already found one (dialer-app)
<didrocks> we know there is at least another issue
<asac> sure
<Sera6x7> what do I need for the Ubuntu project templates in qtcreator?
<Prakash__> Hi
<Prakash__> Do we have a emulator or simulator to test OS?
<anpok> Sera6x7: do you have qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu installed?
<Prakash__> yup
<ogra_> Prakash__, http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<Prakash__> let me check thanks for link
<sil2100> didrocks: damn
<sil2100> didrocks: it's harder to do then I thought
<didrocks> sil2100: the revert itself or getting the issue?
<didrocks> do you need any help?
<Sera6x7> anpok: yes, that got installed together with the rest of the ubuntu-sdk metapackage
<sil2100> didrocks: dialer-app is a bad 'reproducer', since the crash might be unrelated - as one of the dialer-app tests since long long seem to cause a mir crash
<sil2100> didrocks: so I'm trying with webbrowser, but it's hard
<didrocks> did you reproduce the issue once on webbrowser?
<sil2100> Not even once ;/ With all the stuff upgraded back up - but running all tests takes long, and running only single ones did not result in a failure yet
<sil2100> But I only ran the whole suite once for now
<didrocks> and so, no failure at all?
<sil2100> Not yet, I'm running the whole suite the second time now - as the failures are anyway flaky, we don't even know when they'll fail
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, but you do have the session reverted, right?
<anpok> Sera6x7: that one contains the wizards and project templates. Are you sure you are running the systems qtcreator, and not i.e. one that came with a self installed qt sdk?
<Sera6x7> anpok: thanks, I'll check that, it does come with the Ubuntu welcome page though
<anpok> oh
<anpok> then no idea / you might have to file a bug report
<Sera6x7> it seems to be the correct qtcreator binary, I'll try reinstalling the package you mentioned
<Sera6x7> that didn't work, I'll look at reporting a bug report, thanks anpok
<Sera6x7> anpok: it turned out that qtcreator didn't find qt5 automatically: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259719/qt-quick-ui-templates-missing-from-qt-creators-new-file-or-project-dialog
<kiran> hello
<kiran> i have a query regarding Ubuntu mobile
<kiran> is somebody there
<kiran> ?????????????
<nik90> kiran: just go head and ask your question
<Sera6x7> kiran: there are plenty of people here, all quietly waiting for your question
<nik90> kiran: if someone is around they will answer
<kiran> ok
<kiran> can i install Ubuntu mobile on my Android  phone
<nik90> kiran: which Android Phone? Can you be more specific?
<nik90> kiran: also !Devices
<kiran> xolo q1000s
<nik90> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kiran> i don have my phone name on that list....
<nik90> kiran: in that case, you will need to check on XDA forums if Ubuntu Touch port is available for your phone.
<nik90> kiran: Officially only the Nexus devices are supported
<nik90> kiran: the rest are community ports
<kiran> i  didn't understood what you told @nik90
<nik90> kiran: If you cannot find your device on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, then I suggest you take a look at the XDA Forums for a community port of Ubuntu Touch for your device
<dpm> hi thostr_, I see https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/alarms/+merge/204420 has been merged to trunk. Is this scheduled to land in the image (or has already landed) and will give us the alarm notifications?
<dpm> nik90, ^
<thostr_> dpm: if it's in trunk then it's on image (new ci train ensures that)
<dpm> thostr_, awesome. Is that all we need for the initial alarm notifications pass or is there any other branch required?
<thostr_> dpm: should be all AFAIK
<dpm> thostr_, brilliant, thanks!
<nik90> thostr_: I just created an alarm on #194, but I don't see it being listed in the date time indicator nor did I see the snap decision though
<ogra_> :)
<thostr_> nik90: how did you create? calendar or clock app?
<dpm> clock
<nik90> thostr_: clock
<cwayne> Setting up lxc (1.0.0-0ubuntu1) ...\o/ looks nice and official :)  great job stgraber
<thostr_> nik90: yes, something is broken again
<thostr_> I'll follow up
<nik90> thostr_: thnx
<s0u][ight> hi guys, where can I download the latest image for nexus 7 2013?
<dednick> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> s0u][ight, there are only experimental ones yet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<ogra_> dednick, yes ?
<dednick> ogra_: hey. got this weird thing happening running unity8 on mako. Getting loads of file descriptors open. Causing a max out of open files. Only seems to happen sometimes though.
<ogra_> any other runaway process in top ?
<dednick> ogra_: lots of entries in "/proc/`pidof unity8`/fd" -> anon_inode::sync_fence
<ogra_> i know we sometimes have issues with upstart in the sessions (init consuming 100% CPU)
<ogra_> thats a filesystem error then
<ogra_> check dmesg idf it happens or kern.log
<xplt> I still have issues with setting up the emulator :(
<ogra_> xplt, following http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/ ?
<xplt> No, not yet...
<dednick> ogra_: i did have a process at 100% though by the by.
<xplt> I'll read it, thanks
<ogra_> dednick, remember which ?
<dednick> dialer-app
<ogra_> aww
<ogra_> that had issues recently
<ogra_> didrocks just rolled it back
<ogra_> so it might be "fixed" with the next image
<s0u][ight> orga_ 404 on the site referring to device specific images
<xplt> http://pastebin.com/bnLcHfc4 ??
<ogra_> s0u][ight, you used your device name with it ?
<ogra_> xplt, what hardware is that on ? looks weird
<s0u][ight> never mind
<s0u][ight> :)
<xplt> ogra_: Just my desktop PC on Ubuntu 13.10 x86_64
<ogra_> xplt, not a vm or something ?
<xplt> no
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^^any idea why the emulator download script would show such weird errors ?
<xplt> It at least allowed me to download images in QtCreator an hour ago...
<s0u][ight> ogra_ any idea how I can flash them with multirom? it works with zip files and not IMG ones
<ogra_> s0u][ight, nope, no idea
<s0u][ight> thanks anyway
<dednick> ogra_: apparently not related to runaway process. happening now it.
<ogra_> well, anything in kern.log or dmesg ?
<ogra_> (or even in syslog)
<sergiusens> ogra_, x86?
<ogra_> sergiusens, seems amd64 on 13.10
<sergiusens> runs same command
<sergiusens> ogra_, works for me; is just can't download the file; my error reporting could use some work
<ogra_> xplt, ^^
<ogra_> is your network wroking right ?
<ogra_> (and do you have enough fee diskspace)
<sergiusens> can you wget system-image.ubuntu.com//pool/ubuntu-d1b5e0e7a31ffa51117f764d12c6062f5862033499b3671c4174fea213abf55e.tar.xz ?
<xplt> 1 sec
<xplt> yes, wget works fine in the same terminal
<sergiusens> xplt, did you try more than once?
<sergiusens> xplt, anything special about your network?
<ogra_> he downloaded images from qtcreator apparently
<sergiusens> xplt, did wget display any redirects?
<ogra_> (before)
<dednick> ogra_: nope. not that i can figure
<xplt>  "xplt, did you try more than once?" Yes, probably I did in WT Creator
<sergiusens> ogra_, qtcreator uses this since a week and a bit though
<dednick> ogra_: although i think i've just realised it only happens when restarting unity8 with screen off.
<xplt> *Qt
<sergiusens> xplt, always failed in qtcreator?
<ogra_> dednick, how exactly do you restart it ? as phablet user via the start/stop commands ?
<dednick> ogra_: nope. just with binary
<xplt> http://pastebin.com/2HSM06Jr
<ogra_> dednick, ?
<xplt> sergiusens: No it used to work, but not any more
<dednick> ogra_: phablet user '/usr/bin/unity8'
<ogra_> dednick, that will break everything
<ogra_> all session apps are upstart managed
<sergiusens> xplt, since when?
 * sergiusens tries to collect data
<ogra_> you will break everything that has "start on unity8" with that
<ogra_> dednick, always use start/stop (and always as the phablet user)
<xplt> ~2 hours ago it worked in the Qt Creator
<sergiusens> xplt, one more thing: ls -l ~/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-d1b5e0e7a31ffa51117f764d12c6062f5862033499b3671c4174fea213abf55e.tar.xz
<dednick> ogra_: well i'm just debugging unity8...
<ogra_> dednick, yes, but you start it out of bounds ... that will have competely unpredictable results
<xplt> sergiusens: http://pastebin.com/wWkqHqGx
<xplt> Is sudo really needed for all this "under the hood" work>?
<sergiusens> xplt, yes, for image mounting
<xplt> Ah, I see
<sergiusens> xplt, I know what happened
<dednick> ogra_: but that's not really acceptable is it? how are we supposed to debug a unity8 startup?
<sergiusens> xplt, so qtcreator uses pkexec upstart; so I don't drop privs there; when you use sudo I do (it's a bug we know of); for some reason when qtcreator failed it didn't change the perms back
<sergiusens> xplt, well, it could be a reason
<ogra_> dednick, by editing the upstart job
<ogra_> or using a local override job in the user location
<xplt> I see... So all I have to do is just remove the cached file, right?
<sergiusens> xplt, chown -R xplt /home/xplt/.cache/ubuntuimages
<xplt> Permission denied
<sergiusens> xplt, add sudo :-)
<xplt> sergiusens: " for some reason when qtcreator failed it didn't change the perms back" Will you tweak it for future releases somehow?
<sergiusens> xplt, I won't tweak qtcreator; I'll make ubuntu-emulator work better with pkexec
<sergiusens> already in my todo
<xplt> Good/Thanks :)
<xplt> Next... http://pastebin.com/vj1QZTUm
<sergiusens> xplt, hmmm, might be a perm issue for ~/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator ; do the chown in there too
<sergiusens> xplt, is your create command cut off or did it end there?
<xplt> sergiusens: the second one
<kenvandine> renato_, got a link to where the folks patch was being discussed?
<xplt> sergiusens: Oh, now it works! Thank you very much! :D
<sergiusens> np
<renato_> kenvandine, https://mail.gnome.org/archives/folks-list/2014-February/msg00001.html
<renato_> kenvandine, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=724058
<ubot5> Gnome bug 724058 in libfolks "Add support to avoid folks auto link" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sil2100> dandrader: hi! If anything, I commented back on that MR you asked the question ;)
<sil2100> dandrader: the problem does not exist anymore as stated, as we propagate the input events further only in the case when we don't handle them ourselves, so keystrokes only appear once ;)
<dandrader> sil2100, ah, ok then
<xplt> The last question (I hope): What are the default user name/password for the emulator's system?
<ogra_> phablet/phablet
<xplt> Oh...
<xplt> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> dandrader: thanks for the pointers ;) We might have a working terminal-app finally
<dandrader> sil2100, yw :)
<asac> rsalveti: ogra: is android-config upgrading special?
<asac> rickspencer3: ran into an issue with dist-upgrade demo image
<rickspencer3> asI ran upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<ogra_> asac, no lxc.android-config specific, thats a dpkg limitation
<rickspencer3> should I dist-upgrade?
<ogra_> youcant really upgrade with apt on system-image installs ...
<ogra_> its a matter of luck if it works
<ogra_> ... by design
<asac> ogra_: can he workaround?
<asac> so it doesnt try to upgrade that part?
<asac> we want to try a fix that isnt in that package
<ogra_> asac, not really ... the install spans across differennt partitions (loop devices) dpkg uses hardlinks when replacing files, hardlinks do not work across partition boundaries
<rickspencer3> asac, should I try to dist-upgrade instead?
<asac> rickspencer3: dont thinkt hat would help
<rickspencer3> ok
<asac> ogra_: i mean: how to upgrade everything, but dont try android-config
<ogra_> asac, unintsalling and reinstalling with the new version might work, but i dont know what deps are there
<asac> we dont want the new version i think
<ogra_> asac, just apt-get -f install
<rickspencer3> should I not just wait until the next image is available?
<asac> rickspencer3: try that
<asac> :)
<asac> apt-get install -f :)
<ogra_> and ignore possible lxc.android-config issues
<asac> rickspencer3: you can also wait, but knowing whether its fixed earlier allows to parallelize
<asac> but if its too hard, just wait.
<rickspencer3> asac, ok, I;ll try
<asac> you need to reinstall from scratch anyway after making image RW
<rickspencer3> it's not too hard, I just don't want to waste a lot of people's time if I can just wait
<asac> so...
<asac> yeah thats what i meant
<asac> if -f doesnt help, just wait.
 * rickspencer3 reboots
<asac> cwayne: rsalveti: maybe we can spin a new image? seems a few things are in ppa/archive that we would like to validate
<kenvandine> renato_, are you working on that patch based on the feedback?
<kenvandine> renato_, basically i'm wondering how soon you think it might be ready for upstream merging
<renato_> kenvandine, yes the bug already contain a new patch but this create new functions and is bigger than this one that I send you, and since they request to create new functions and this involve api changes I think this will take longer to land
<kenvandine> ok
<cwayne> asac, i just uploaded one
<kenvandine> renato_, folks uploaded
<xplt> Hm... Ok, I logged in the console, but shouldn't emulator render the OS? So far the only thing it shows is a frame of the device...
<ogra_> takes 10min +
<ogra_> on the first boot
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, i was wondering if we shouldnt disable the console actually ... so people use adb/ssh when using the emulator
<rsalveti> ogra_: that will be disabled with the 4.4 one
<ogra_> ah, cool
<xplt> ogra_: o_O Ok, I'll wait
<ogra_> it is messy if you can ctrl-c the whol VM
<ogra_> (by accident)
<xplt> ogra_: Does minimizing of the window affect rendering?
<ogra_> shouldnt
<xplt> ok, good
<renato_> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> renato_, np
<xplt> It still didn't load, hm...
<sharefree> hi
<sharefree> Which android phone is good if I would install ubuntu on it ?
<popey> nexus 4
<popey> </standard_answer>
<popey> none, all android phones suck
<popey> </my_answer>
 * ogra_ waits that we can answer maizu mx3 
<ogra_> :)
<popey> ooooooo
<sergiusens> popey, you like that one?
<popey> I dont like big phones as a rule
 * sergiusens needs to reboot again, graphics card crashed again and seeing weird glyphs
 * popey wants something with the power of the mx3 in the size of an iphone 4
<brendand> bregma, hi - do you have a moment for a few questions about multitouch support in unity?
<sergiusens> popey, hmm, it's strange, but I don't like the feel of an iphone personally
<ogra_> popey, i think the bq is smaller
<ogra_> but likely not as powerful
<popey> oh nice
<bregma> brendand, not at the moment, try me again in a couple of hours
<popey> i like the robustness of the iphone
<popey> I can bang nails in with it (ish)
 * brendand sets a reminder to ping bregma
<ogra_> popey, well, then just wait for the edge :) we still plan to build it according to some apple sites
<sharefree> is ubuntu touch phone to come soon ?
<sergiusens> stgraber, can you check https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/183/ ?
<ogra_> sharefree, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/bq-meizu-ubuntu-smartphones-confirmed-for-2014-release
<sharefree> O M G ogra_
<sergiusens> popey, well I did that with my note and it resisted, also dared an iphone owner to just do what I had done; they didn't follow
<popey> hehe
<sergiusens> i don't like a phone that I have to take too much care of; reason I do't like those sleeves people tend to use
<ogra_> yeah, they are usually ugly
<sharefree> I think ubuntu with 8-core phone would kill Android :]
<stgraber> sergiusens: looks good to me
<sergiusens> good
<sergiusens> stgraber, just wanted to make sure you weren't planning for anything similar or got in your way
<ogra_> sergiusens, whats that good for ?
<Tassadar> will meizu and bq ubuntu touch phones still run android in container because of drivers (both of them are existing devices which run android right?), or can you get proper linux drivers for those?
<ogra_> the former
<ogra_> it wont look much different from a nexus4 install i think
<sharefree> guy which android phone is good for ubuntu ?
<sharefree> should i go with 2 gbs version ?
<ogra_> sharefree, get a nexus 4
<stgraber> sergiusens: nope, I very rarely touch that code and all testing I do is with actual updates (though sometimes with empty tarballs ;))
<sharefree> ogra_, is huawei g700 good ?
<ogra_> sharefree, if you like to do a port yourself ...
<sergiusens> stgraber, thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_, testing the new spinner
<ogra_> sergiusens, haha, ok
<sharefree> ogra_, isnt ubuntu an app for android ?
<sergiusens> sharefree, you can safely say w are not related to android
<sergiusens> as safely as some people say android is not linux :-P
<ogra_> sharefree, no, it an OS to replace android
<sharefree> sergiusens, android is linux
<sergiusens> even though they are technically wrong in the latter
<sharefree> ogra_, I love ubuntu touch
<sergiusens> and they mean the gnu/* userspace
<ogra_> sharefree, android uses a linux kernel ... and some linux userspace, the rest is a giant java blob
<sharefree> ogra_, oh tht is y it needs lotssssssssss of ram + cores
<xplt> ogra_: Technically, it's even not a Java :P
<ogra_> heh, true
<sharefree> ogra_, I think firefox is good then ?
<sharefree> what is the problem with firefox ?
<ogra_> sharefree, problem ? is there one ?
<sharefree> ogra_, o then wait fr ubuntu
<Tassadar> sharefree: you mean firefox os?
<ogra_> firefox OS essntially replaces the java part of android
<infernalc> are there any ubuntu touch preview images that can be put on an Atom x86 tablet?
<ogra_> infernalc, not really ... we have a tarball with x86 rootfs but i doubt that would work nicely without the android container we use
<infernalc> I've had my hopes up for a while that there would be a working x86 tablet image. I have several such tablets that meet the requirements listed here - http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet/operators-and-oems .
<infernalc> I have some experience building Lubuntu images for arm boards, but I've never tried building anything for an embedded x86 board.
<xplt> I still see only blank screen on the emulator (after 10 + 15 minutes of waiting)... Is it possible to debug it somehow?
<infernalc> I sort of thought there was something further along since the x86 tablet specs are listed on Canonical's website.
<xplt> not blank, but black... Anyway...
<timppa> Evening
<timppa> any ideas how to get "updates" app back?
<sergiusens> didrocks, your CR proved to be worthy; just found a bug in the recovery image for 4.4 :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: oh, waow!
<didrocks> yw, wasn't intended
<pmcgowan> timppa, aiui the updater in settings now handles apps as well
<timppa> pmcgowan: oh, thats cool
<timppa> :)
<timppa> thanks, I did not know that
<pmcgowan> np
<sharefree> ogra_, Tassadar what do you guys say about Sailfish OS and tizen ?
<Tassadar> I'm not really familiar with tizen nor sailfish os, but from what videos I've seen about sailfish, it looked pretty good
<Tassadar> it's not opensource though, I think
<timppa> sharefree: I've used sailfish a bit, it is not that user friendly. Takes a lot of time get used to
<sharefree> Tassadar, its fully open including UI
<sharefree> timppa, and after a while ?
<Tassadar> there's one whose GUI isn't open, which one is that?
<timppa> sharefree: I stopped using it, wasn't made for me
<timppa> :)
<sharefree> lol
<sharefree> ok
<timppa> sharefree: Sailfish edge gestures vs ubuntu touch, ubuntu wins hands down
<sharefree> timppa, ya for sure but I did not know that ubuntu phones are coming out this year itself
<sharefree> I want an ubuntu phone
<sharefree> :]
<sharefree> I want one
<sharefree> :]
<timppa> sharefree: mee too
<ogra_> Tassadar, i found using the UI very unintuitive
<ogra_> but i only used it like 10 min
<Tassadar> I've never used it
<timppa> ogra_: sailfish?
<sharefree> Although I do not love Ubuntu OS as FSF calls it spyware and not so stable OS but I love Ubuntu based OS like xubuntu and all .. Xubuntu is damn cute and fast but it also crashes a lot .. where as debian stable never does
<barry> stgraber: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-system-image/citrain-2.1/+merge/207702
<barry> stgraber: you might want to mark your branch as superseded by this one
<ogra_> timppa, yeah
<ogra_> timppa, i guess it is better if you get used to the weird gestures
<timppa> ogra_: sure, I've mostly used iOS and android, weird gestures aren't my thing
<stgraber> barry: yep, will do. Did merge-upstream work fine?
<barry> stgraber: it did!
<timppa> ogra_: ubuntu is much much more intuitive, it felt right at first minute
<ogra_> timppa, well, i find the ubuntu ones very intuitive from the beginning
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> *snap* :)
<timppa> :)
<sharefree> i think windows + bb would live as they both would run android apps well
<barry> stgraber: i really need to capture that in an alias or file because i'll never remember the details next time ;)
<sharefree> bb already does
<Tassadar> I'd like ubuntu to have at least "back" button, swipe from the bottom and then tapping back (in for example settings) feels soo slow
<sharefree> Tassadar, oh
<pmcgowan> Tassadar, there is a design change to have the bb always available
<Tassadar> pmcgowan: how does it look like? back button in top left corner like iOS and now Android have, or is the bottom bar always visible?
<timppa> pmcgowan: will that be an option in settings to keep the bottom toolbar open?
<pmcgowan> Tassadar, yes more like that, up in the header I believe, should see that come along soon
<Tassadar> cool
<pmcgowan> the bottom bar is getting some revisting, new designs look much better
<timp> timppa: the option to 'lock' the toolbar is already there for app developers
<timppa> timp: ok, I don't mind it being closed when not needed
<timp> timppa: it is up to the app developer now to decide whether it hides automatically or stays open
<timp> default is auto-hide
<timp> pmcgowan, Tassadar yes the back button will go to the top-left in the header
<timppa> ok
<ahayzen> timp, is/could there there be an option to lock the header in a certain open/closed state?
<timp> ahayzen: at the moment, you can disable header hiding when scrolling by setting the Page's flickable to null, see http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.Page/#flickable-prop
<timp> ahayzen: but since more functionality will be added to the header we should consider having a more obvious way of doing it
<ahayzen> timp, ooo interesting...it was just something i thought of when trying to resolve a music-app bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1239106
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1239106 in Ubuntu Music App "Empty tab header obscures the queue's close button" [Medium,In progress]
<ahayzen> timp, but i also guess if there will be back button in the header we may want to use tht instead, would need design on this
<timp> ahayzen: yes it makes sense to move close/cancel buttons to the header also, but please do speak to the designers about that
<ahayzen> timp, ah but we want the header to disappear and stay gone with our current design...not stay visible
<ahayzen> timp, yeah probably best, thanks
<timp> ahayzen: that should work if you set the page title to "".. but if you have tabs there is currently no way to keep the header hidden
<ahayzen> timp, hmmm ok i'll have a play
<ahayzen> timp, while ur hear regard this merge i think we decided we were gonna approve it but open a bug to add the autopilot test? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<timp> ahayzen: I'll be working on adding more features to the header that should start to appear in the UITK soon, so if there are use cases for stuff that is not possible feel free to ask me about it
<ahayzen> timp, will do... i'll ask design wht they want us to do and then figure out wht we need
<timp> ahayzen: give me some time to refresh my memory for that MR.. I had holidays since I last looked at it :)
<ahayzen> timp, hehe no problem...i'll do a merge of trunk on it anyway...gimme me a sec
<timppa> shou
<timppa> oops
<timppa> should the alarm clock be working now?
<timppa> I just tried it but it did not work
<timp> elopio: what you are saying on https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171 is that you want a regression test to verify that the animation is there?
<matv1> @anyone is the system-image update bug that barry reported on tuesday still an issue?
<matv1> I mean the one that was reported on the phone mailinglist
<barry> matv1: the ui change that triggered this was backed out.  we're in the process of trying to land a new update stack that includes a new ubuntu-download-manager, system-image, and re-enables the ui change.  we *think* we've fixed it
<matv1> aha. so i guess that means you dont need anymore testing on the fix you proposed?
<matv1> barry  i guess that means you dont need anymore testing on the fix you proposed in the mail?
<elopio> timp, well, I think that we need tests for the properties held, confirmRemovalDialog.waitingForConfirmation and backgroundIndicator.state
<elopio> that they start with the right values, and that their values are changed after the right events
<elopio> but I don't know how is the coverage status of those modules, I leave the decision of approving it to you.
<timp> renato_: ^ maybe something for you to look at? I can do but it takes some time since I'm not familiar with this code
<timp> its eow for me now
<brendand> bregma, available now?
<bregma> brendand, sure, what do you need to know?
<timppa> Insane! Alarm clock works now with image 200
<timppa> :)
<timppa> Only problem with it seems to be that it does not handle timezones
<timppa> I'm on GMT+2 but I needed to add the alarm in GMT+0
<barry> robru, cyphermox, balloons: ping re: americas tz landings
<balloons> barry: eh?
<barry> balloons: hi.  so, what happens next to get this mp into the silo containing udm and system-settings?  https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-system-image/citrain-2.1/+merge/207702
<robru> barry, so you'd need to add that to the spreadsheet here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=sharing#gid=0 and then I'd have to reconfigure the silo, and then whoever owns the silo would need to rebuild.
<balloons> ^^ :-)
<robru> barry, so it looks like you'd have to add that to cell F13. Do you have edit rights?
<barry> robru: i do not
<robru> barry, ok, you do now. just keep in mind it's space-separated when you add that
<robru> barry, and be aware of the merge-orders, if one MP depends on another and they merge in the wrong order they can conflict.
<barry> robru: okay.  keep in mind that this is my first time riding the train, so i'm mostly guessing at what goes in there.  please tell me if the process is documented anywhere other than in your head or mailing list posts (which get out of date and are hard to discover)
<robru> barry, I'm not sure if we have a wiki on that. hrmrmm. well i'm always here to answer questions for now ;-)
<barry> robru: i appreciate that, for sure.  this is really a plea for *documentation*
<robru> barry, noted.
<nik90> dpm: did you read timppa's message above? It seems as of image 200, alarm clock works :) ... no idea how..but I will test when #200 is promoted
<pmcgowan> nik90, dpm it worked just great for me, I did not have any issue with timezone
<nik90> pmcgowan: so you get the snap notifications?
<pmcgowan> nik90, yes
<nik90> pmcgowan: wow awesome!!! Any idea when #200 will be promoted?
<pmcgowan> nik90, they are testing it now
<pmcgowan> nik90, I did notice a bug
<pmcgowan> edit an existing alarm, then save, doesnt get the new setting
<nik90> pmcgowan: erm that's weird
<nik90> pmcgowan: as of image #194, it seems to work..since I just try editing an existing alarm
<nik90> pmcgowan: it is not instant, it took 2-3 seconds to update
<pmcgowan> nik90, not working here, maybe I will delete them all and try again
<nik90> pmcgowan: but I will get to the bottom of this once the update lands
<nik90> pmcgowan: please report a bug if you can reproduce it again with the new alarms
<dpm> nik90, pmcgowan, oh wow, this is good news!
<pmcgowan> nik90, still not working here, will file a bug
<pmcgowan> thanks to charles I believe
<nik90> yup
<pmcgowan> nik90, do you have the timer set to play a sound? seems not right now
<nik90> pmcgowan: no it doesn't play a sound ...
<nik90> pmcgowan: I actually had a branch to do it by playing a sound when the timer ran out..but then that didnt work when the clock app was in the background
<nik90> pmcgowan: so I talked to bfiller, who suggested that I use the alarms API for the timer as well..but we need some changes to the alarms API before that can be done
<pmcgowan> makes sense
<nik90> so I need to coordinate with the SDK team and this work item will take a bit more time to land.
<popey> nik90: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-21-201748.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-21-201834.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-21-202002.png
<popey> ☻
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-21-202032.png
<popey> \o/
<miseria> "nunca trates de abarcar el mundo con las dos manos, al final de tus dias, te quedaras sin manos y sin mundo" *bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<pmcgowan> popey, was your device suspended?
<popey> no, it was awake
<popey> i can test that tho
<pmcgowan> popey, I am trying again here
<pmcgowan> as I had it plugged into usb first time I think
<popey> i didnt think we had the kernel smarts to wake it yet
<nik90> pmcgowan and popey: can you also test when the clock app is *closed* and not just suspended
<popey> ya
<nik90> pmcgowan and popey: also do you see a list of alarms in the indicator datetime?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-21-202844.png
<popey> yes
<pmcgowan> yes
<pmcgowan> the UI has gotten quite nice
<popey> yeah
<popey> i love the little animations on stopwatch and timer
<popey> ooh!
<popey> it rings when on standby!
<popey> doesnt wake screen
<pmcgowan> then it was done properly
<nik90> popey: please keep this under wraps for now..I have a special blog post coming up for this if you dont mind
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-21-203016.png
<popey> nik90: sure thing ☻
<popey> Nice work everyone!
<nik90> ty
<pmcgowan> popey, I will bug that bit to wake the screen
<nik90> ty charles and thostr_ who are not in this channel yet
<popey> kk
<popey> what a great way to end the week
<pmcgowan> hmm mine didnt go off this time
<popey> also, kunal has performance fixes for calendar in the pipe
<charles> popey, nik90: \o/
<nik90> charles: I owe you a beer when we meet
<popey> \o/ beer
<charles> if we all buy each other beers... I *think* that will mean more beer for everyone
<nik90> Yes ;)
<pmcgowan> nik90, charles there does seem to be an issue with the alarms and timezone
<nik90> pmcgowan: whats wrong?
<pmcgowan> by 3:30 eastern alarm says 8:30 on the indicator
<popey> Move to London.
<popey> "Fix committed"
<pmcgowan> move everyone to london then
<barry> robru: did you give barry.warsaw@canonical.com write access to the ci train spreadsheet?  i cannot seem to edit it
<pmcgowan> nik90, is that a problem in the app or backend or do you know?
<robru> barry, uhhhh... i told it to send an email to the address I shared it with
<robru> barry, re-shared, try again
 * popey changes tz to play
<barry> robru: beautiful, thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, change it then reboot to be sure, as it worked "once" here
<popey> ya
<nik90> pmcgowan: is the time only incorrect in the indicator? What I mean is that does the alarm ring at the correct time?
<pmcgowan> nik90, it did not ring at the set time
<pmcgowan> nik90, it showed the 3:30pm alarm, which went away
<pmcgowan> after reboot it showed it at 8:30
<barry> robru: okay, cell 13 updated. please let me know if i did it correctly, or if there's anything else you need from me
<nik90> pmcgowan: that's bad.. I will have to do some tests and see what's wrong
<popey> hm
<nik90> pmcgowan: it could be that clock is sending the wrong time to the alarms api..
<popey> Went to system settings and changed TZ to New York, now when I open clock, it says the right time, but still says "Farnborough" as my location
<robru> barry, are you coordinating with ralsina_ on this landing?
<nik90> popey: known bug..basically I need add a logic statement there to send the user to the system setting app when that happens
<popey> nik90: set an alarm for 4pm, indicator shows time as 3:35 (correct) but alarm will be 9:00PM
 * ralsina_ peeks
<barry> robru: yes, i think all three of those things are in the same silo
<barry> ralsina_: hi!
<ralsina_> barry: is this about silo 10?
<robru> ralsina_, yes
<barry> robru: if silo == row#, it's 13
<robru> barry, no
<barry> oh i see it's the purply cell
<nik90> popey: I am going to have dinner now.. Will test this out during the weekend and get a bug fix out for this
<pmcgowan> popey, nik90 I will enter a bug on clock and indicator, not sure what layer is the issue
<popey> k
<nik90> pmcgowan: sure
<nik90> popey: one last thing
<nik90> If you are on UTC London is the alarm time correct?
<robru> barry, so I'm  not sure how you came to the conclusion that your branch needed to be in the same silo there. does your branch depend on changes in those other branhces?
<popey> nik90: all works fine in utc
<popey> (well for 6 months of the year, bet it fails when we switch to BST)
<robru> barry, at first I just assumed you were coordinating with ralsina_ since it's his silo. but I'm starting to think I was wrong...
<ogra_> how do you store the alarms ? in userspace or in some system service ?
<barry> robru: yes, they're all related.  system-image depends on ubuntu-download-manager and it's consumed by system-settings.  the latter's branch iiuc, re-enables the ui feature that triggered the whole downloading breakage, and the former has fixes that should help system-image be more stable.  as well as of course the fixes in system-image
<ralsina_> robru: I am there as lander because download-manager is involved and mandel is in my team but barry and mandel can do much better testing than I can
<barry> robru: plus, that's what everyone's been telling me to do, and i am a good button pushing monkey :)
<robru> barry, ok ok. if somebody told you to do it that way it's ok. i just wasn't aware of the connection between those components.
<barry> robru: yes, in fact i'd go further and say that any change to any of those three components needs to go through the system-image test plan
<robru> barry, so the next step is for me to reconfig the silo
<barry> robru: so i've been told, though i'm not sure what that actually means/entails
<robru> barry, just a bunch of button-pushing. I'm doing it ;-)
<barry> robru: \o/
<robru> barry, ok that's done
<barry> robru: awesome, thanks.  now what? :)
<robru> barry, next step is that the designated lander has to click build.
<barry> gotcha
<robru> ralsina_, so if you could click build on silo 10 for us
<robru> please & thanks
<ralsina_> robru: sure thign!
<ralsina_> there, build #17 http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-010-1-build/17/console
<ralsina_> barry: do you have a designated lander for system-image? If you don't I am happy to handle it
<barry> ralsina_: no, i don't believe we do, unless stgraber is that guy
<robru> barry, so once that build is done, you can enable the PPA on your system, install everything in there, and test it to your hearts content. when you're happy, I can click 'publish' and it goes to distro
<barry> robru: sweet, thanks.
<ralsina_> barry: yes, it's stgraber for you
<ralsina_> barry: if u-d-m goes along for the ride, either him or I can do the landing for you
<stgraber> ralsina_: right, since he's pushing to an existing silo (udm), I assumed whoever was working on that landing would take care of it
<ralsina_> stgraber: yes, I just was not pinged :-)
<ralsina_> stgraber: as soon as my name came up, I peeked
<nik90> ogra_: they are stored in an alarm service EDS
<barry> ralsina_: yes, we definitely need all three components tested and landed together
<ralsina_> barry: ok, let me know if you need any rebuilds in that PPA I can do them anytime
<barry> ralsina_: great, thanks
<ogra_> nik90, hmm, i wonder if that somehow starts without having the tzdata available
<nik90> ogra_: I suspect so...however I just want to make sure that the clock app is not at fault here before filing a bug in the SDK
<CarloBanana> hello to everybody
<CarloBanana> it's the first time for me here :)
<ogra_> welcome
<CarloBanana> thanks
<Akiva-Mobile> Can I get this article a few thumbs up so it makes it into the linux action show? http://www.reddit.com/r/LinuxActionShow/comments/1yis9c/canonical_announces_first_partners_to_ship_ubuntu/ -- Thanks!
<xnox_> sergiusens: shorts_app, seems to have a non-existent branch in the manifest...
<xnox_> sergiusens: is it inprogress doing launchpad project rename?
<sergiusens> xnox_, hmm, I didn't approve or create that mr
<sergiusens> xnox_, check with balloons
<xnox_> balloons: shorts-app is busted =)
<sergiusens> xnox_, I think is should be lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app
 * sergiusens checks to relax a bit from a tough bug
<balloons> xnox_: sergiusens we're discussing now in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<sergiusens> i have a fix fwiw
<mterry> boiko, what launches telephony-service-indicator?
<boiko> mterry: for now, telepathy's mission-control-5
<mterry> boiko, and what triggers it?
<ogra_> Saviq, have you seen the ML ? seems someone complains he cant update his apps anymore since the click updater was removed ...
<ogra_> (i forgot for whom you pinged me)
<Saviq> ogra_, for seb
<ogra_> no, that was someone else
<Saviq> ogra_, ah right
 * ogra_ remembers a nick starting with g 
<ogra_> i'll search the logs, dont bother
<Saviq> ogra_, gato
<Saviq> x
<ogra_> yeah, just found him in the logs :)
<ogra_> not around though :)
<Saviq> ogra_, hopefully someone's just missing the icon, and just doesn't know to do it in system-settings
<ogra_> is there anything special you need to do ?
<ogra_> i thought just opening the updated page would be enough
<ogra_> (i havent gotten any app updated either though)
<Saviq> jono, you've got mail, sorry it took so long
<Saviq> jono, let me know if you'd like some others, I've got my devices set up for screenshots
<Saviq> /food
<jono> Saviq, thanks, man, I will check them now
<barry> ralsina_: so does http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-010-1-build/17/console mean a successful build of the silo?
<ralsina_> barry: yes, so you have all the packages in the PPA now
<barry> ralsina_: cool, and which ppa is that?
<ralsina_> barry: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-014/
<ralsina_> barry: oops, sorry, same with 010 :-)
<barry> ralsina_: got it :)
<barry> ralsina_: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-010/+packages
<barry> ralsina_: failures in udm and uss on powerpc
<barry> ralsina_: well, depwaits
<ralsina_> barry: well... that should not matter a lot, right?
<ralsina_> barry: at least for testing
<barry> ralsina_: yeah, probably not.  the armhf builds look good, so they are testable on my device
<ralsina_> cool
<utack> does the whatsapp code takedown mean anythign for ubuntu touch? https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-02-12-WhatsApp.md
<utack> like whatsapp further away than ever?
<xnox_> utack: i don't think it means anything, given how e.g. facebook is a pre-shipped webapp on the phone.
<utack> xnox_, who knows if whatsapp persists that way
<barry> ralsina_: okay, i've tested the packages in landing-010 and they seem to work for me.  what's next?
<ralsina_> barry: now we grab a stack of bibles... ;-)
<barry> ralsina_: do we want to get someone else to verify first? :)
<ralsina_> barry: yeah
<ralsina_> barry: if it can wait until monday, I suppose mandel is a good tester
<barry> ralsina_: yes, let's do that.  plus i will invoke warsaw's 2nd law.  monday sounds good
<ralsina_> good, mail him just in case
<ralsina_> with PPA URLs and such
<barry> ralsina_: thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-22
<camflox> help
<snwh> you may want to be more specific, camflox ;)
<camflox> ok sorry
<camflox> lg l5  support ubuntu touch ?
<snwh> I'm not sure. You could try searching xda-dev
<camflox> i found port on 4pda but deleted links (sorry my bad english)
<SonikkuAmerica> How are the flo system images coming?
<HelloThere> Hi all
<HelloThere> first time here. Is there anyone here? Any developers?
<crocket> Will ubuntu phones support B.A.T.M.A.N. or 802.11s mesh network?
<HelloThere> speak of the devil
<HelloThere> crocket, i just asked a question for same thing (related)
<HelloThere> no one answered.
<HelloThere> actually, I had not asked question, but i do mesh networking
<HelloThere> getting straight answer to my question is like pulling teeth
<HelloThere> my best guess so far is that Ubuntu is doing the same as Android
<crocket> HelloThere, fuck shit
<HelloThere> ?
<crocket> Fucking mobile phone makers
<HelloThere> yep
<HelloThere> it's amazing that they have gotten away with it for so long.
<HelloThere> I'm sure Verizon is helping in one way or another.
<crocket> HelloThere, Why don't you make a company that builds mesh network capable smartphones?
<HelloThere> hmm...interesting idea. :)
<crocket> Fork ubuntu or android.
<crocket> HelloThere, What about Jolla?
<HelloThere> i thought about that probably 1,000 times.
<HelloThere> they are the same.
<HelloThere> they say one thing, do another.
<HelloThere> wait
<HelloThere> my bad, take that back. I did ask Jolla, and Jolla said that there were making a truly, truly open phone.
<HelloThere> but they might not be successful. the problem is the telco's in the USA.
<RAOF> I don't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to enable batman on Ubuntu Touch.
<HelloThere> RAOF, we're listening
<RAOF> You'd probably need to rebuild the kernel and the image to enable the batman-adv module, but that's fairly standard.
<HelloThere> i got something that I need to clear up with Ubunt Touch.
<HelloThere> thats' what I was about to say.
<HelloThere> in a nutshell, I do want my 10,000 customers rooting (or anything else) there phones.
<HelloThere> right now, if I want to give one of my customers a Linux application, they can install it. quick. easy. no problem.
<HelloThere> I want the same thing for a smartphone.
<RAOF> Click packages would do that.
<HelloThere> ok.
<RAOF> But you can't do that for kernel modules.
<HelloThere> what about user-space models that interface with system-level primitives.
<HelloThere> *modules
<HelloThere> my guess is "no"
<RAOF> If you want it in the software centre or app store or whatever it is we're calling it then it'll need the appropriate AppArmour permissions (or a manual review), but it's just userspace code. Go nuts.
<HelloThere> are you with Ubuntu?
<RAOF> Yeah, but not in this particular area; I work on Mir.
<HelloThere> oh
<HelloThere> you could help me out greatly, then,...
<HelloThere> by answer question I have had for a year. every time I ask it, I get smoke and mirrors.
<HelloThere> I'm software engineer.
<HelloThere> hypothetical situation:
<HelloThere> I have 10,000 customers.
<HelloThere> I have Linux application that uses Linux system calls like epoll, timerfd, etc.
<HelloThere> it's user-space, but it will need to send raw Ethernet frames.
<HelloThere> now I have this application on my web site.
<HelloThere> my user, who is a doctor, goes to my web site to install it.
<HelloThere> my question:
<HelloThere> Will my customer have grief or not?
<RAOF> This depends on how you distribute it.
<HelloThere> I plan to distribute it from my web site.
<RAOF> Right, but what exactly are you distributing?
<RAOF> A single static executable object?
<RAOF> A tarball containing stuff?
<HelloThere> my experience with Linux is limited, btw, but I could do anything to package it.
<RAOF> A .deb, built for the Ubuntu release your doctor customer is running?
<HelloThere> it's a binary, and a few data files.
<HelloThere> well, that's just it...they are not running Ubuntu now.
<HelloThere> and if I do not solve this problem, they will not be running Ubuntu. :)
<HelloThere> it's on Windows now, Windows CE. The port to Ubuntu was only done recently.
<HelloThere> so we're looking at Ubuntu Touch, scratching our heads, trying to figure out exactly what Canonical means by "native
<RAOF> Well, IIRC the ‘can send raw Ethernet frames’ is fixed by installing your binary with CAP_SYS_RAW_NETWORK or something.
<HelloThere> if I write a native app for Windows Mobile, I can do whatever I want to that device, as long as the user authorizes it.
<HelloThere> so far, for every single smartphone that we have tried (all of them), this is not the case on Linux.
<HelloThere> Ubuntu claims on their web site that they support "true native apps"
<HelloThere> but that is meaningless to an engineer without being very specific.
<HelloThere> I'm trying to be specific. :)
<HelloThere> so I can package it however.
<HelloThere> ideally, customer would download my package, in whatever form it is in, click something, and it would install.
<RAOF> I don't know how we plan to handle the “download random package from the internet” usecase.
<HelloThere> if you will allow me to be frank, there is something I have to get off my chest.
<RAOF> It's a real use case, but it's also one fraught with problems.
<HelloThere> i knew you were going to say that. :)
<HelloThere> every company that makes smartphone OS's say that.
<RAOF> Because it's obvious to anyone who spends any time thinking about it :)
<HelloThere> "We do it to protect the customer."
<HelloThere> actually, I think there is a different angle.
<RAOF> Well, Android can sideload reasonably easily; AFAIK you can do whatever you want there.
<HelloThere> nope.
<HelloThere> Basically, Apple opened a lot of eyes with its app store.
<HelloThere> Microsoft, etc. saw all the $$$ that was being made with the wall-garden model.
<HelloThere> and as we know, if I write an app for iOS, cannot port it..I become bound to Apple.
<HelloThere> and I have to sell through Apple's store.
<HelloThere> Google is doing the same thing with Android.
<HelloThere> Tizen is trying hard to do the same thing.
<HelloThere> and a few others.
<HelloThere> And then there is Canonical.
<HelloThere> basically, the steps are:
<HelloThere> 1. announce a new "OS" (usually based on Linux).
<HelloThere> 2. claim that it is free, open-source, etc..yada...
<HelloThere> 3. create a semi-prorietary API that, if you want to show anything to the user, you have to use that API
<HelloThere> 4. create an App Store
<HelloThere> 5. create an environment where, if you do not use the App Store, you suffer as a developer
<HelloThere> 6. charge a % of of sales on the App Store
<HelloThere> it's standard technique these days
<RAOF> Ah, well, I think you'll find that 5. is actually “An App Store is really really useful”
<HelloThere> Yes...it is..but
<RAOF> So ‘if I don't use the App Store, I miss out on really really useful’ isn't something that can be fixed?
<HelloThere> When developers start scratching their heads saying, "Ok,, I get the app store thing...but I don't get it..why do I have to pay you a fee to sell my app to my customer on my customer's phone..."
<HelloThere> well...
<HelloThere> I think it can be fixed.
<HelloThere> I think that Canonical should allow 3rd-party developers to create apps.
<HelloThere> and be able to sell those apps without going to the app store.
<HelloThere> despite the utility of the app store.
<HelloThere> i also think that Canonical should give the user a choice about installing software.
<HelloThere> i ride motorcycle at 150 mph.
<HelloThere> it could easily kill me.
<HelloThere> but when I bought it, the dealer who sold it to me did not put a rev limiter on it.
<HelloThere> i get one warning
<HelloThere> this machine can kill you
<HelloThere> then I get the keys
<HelloThere> I think smartphones should be that way too
<HelloThere> right now it is not
<HelloThere> the user should have the option of installing whatever software s/he wants
<HelloThere> you should warn him/her, but the decision of whether to install the software should lie with the user
<HelloThere> that is the true meaning of open
<HelloThere> open source is useless if the result is that most users cannot get the experience they want without some really heavy lifting
<HelloThere> what do you think?
<HelloThere> do you think a user should be allowed to decide for himself/herself whether to install software outside the sandbox?
<RAOF> Yes, but Android allows that (as, presumably, will Touch)
<HelloThere> actually, it does not.
<HelloThere> my app will run on any Linux distro in the world.
<HelloThere> all of them.
<RAOF> In what way does it not?
<HelloThere> if a user tries to put my app on Android device, no go.
<HelloThere> it's a native C++ app.
<HelloThere> portable in fact. runs fine on Windows.
<HelloThere> but it will not sideload on Android.
<HelloThere> Android pushes Java.
<RAOF> Why not?
<RAOF> Android has allowed C++ for a couple of years, at least.
<HelloThere> there is a standard linux function call - epoll
<HelloThere> if I am not mistaken, I cannot use it on Android.
<HelloThere> see..that's the game with words that Google plays with Android
<HelloThere> they say, "Android supports native C++"
<HelloThere> but people in-the-know, know that that is not quite what it seems
<HelloThere> yes, you can compile C++ code.
<HelloThere> like letting someone drive a Ferrarri.
<HelloThere> "I'll let you drive my Ferrarri."
<HelloThere> when you get to the test drive site...
<HelloThere> get into the car
<HelloThere> in the garage.
<HelloThere> yes, you're driving a Ferrarri, but you are confined to a garage.
<HelloThere> right?
<HelloThere> I mean, that's C++ on Android.
<HelloThere> it's C++, in a garage.
<HelloThere> if you try to do anything other than twiddle your C++ thumbs, you cannot.
<HelloThere> it's sandboxed.
<HelloThere> and not only that, you still need Java, because, in fact, it is a Java program.
<HelloThere> that runs your C++
<HelloThere> and forget about doing anything low-level.
<HelloThere> you can't.
<HelloThere> wanna do some WiFi mesh stuff?
<HelloThere> forget it
<HelloThere> to do that, you need to talk to WiFi drivers.
<HelloThere> Android won't let you.
<HelloThere> they keep your C++ code in a box so tight, you might as well be programming in Java.
<HelloThere> so getting back to Ubuntu...
<HelloThere> I hope you guys do different.
<RAOF> If you want to be in the store your code will be sandboxed.
<HelloThere> I figured. That's fine.
<HelloThere> So you already know my next question.
<HelloThere> what happens if there is code that is ~not~ in the store.
<HelloThere> you guys going to sandbox that too?
<RAOF> It's not sandboxed now; you can (if you enable writable-/) apt-get anything you like from the main Ubuntu archives.
<HelloThere> i read something about that this evening.
<HelloThere> so you're saying, right now, if my customer enables writeable, they can install any "normal" desktop application?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> They won't work, obviously, because we don't run an X server.
<HelloThere> oh sure.
<RAOF> But if they're console-only, sure.
<HelloThere> ok, forgive me..my Linux is much weaker than my Windows..
<HelloThere> so if I have a normal, native consolve C++ application that invokes epoll(), that interface with madwifi or whatever WiFI driver is in the system, that should work ?
<HelloThere> i'm trying to envision the process.
<HelloThere> I have the native C++ application on my web site.
<HelloThere> a doctor is sitting in her office, at my web site, looking at my application.
<HelloThere> she decides to download and install it.
<HelloThere> what's the process?
<HelloThere> you said that I could apt-get anything from Ubuntu repository
<HelloThere> my app is not in Ubuntu repository
<RAOF> Well, they could download a .deb file and dpkg --install it.
<RAOF> But I don't know what process, if any, we intend for out-of-store app installs.
<HelloThere> so my doctor is looking at her phone
<HelloThere> i'm trying to envision what she would do
<HelloThere> console interface, etc.
<HelloThere> i am worried about your out-of-store installs
<HelloThere> Google has everyone fooled by side-loading.
<HelloThere> they say that you can sideload apps, but they are Java apps
<HelloThere> no C++ apps.
<HelloThere> they tell you that you can code in C++, but it's not the same as having access to native API of Linux
<RAOF> Well, you can.
<HelloThere> really?
<HelloThere> I'm not convinced.
<RAOF> But the APIs you're requesting are privileged.
<RAOF> You need SYS_CAP_something_or_other, or root, in order to use them.
<HelloThere> well..yes and no. epoll is not a priv...
<RAOF> That's quite true.
<RAOF> Oh.
<HelloThere> i don't want any of my doctors rooting their phones.
<HelloThere> and it is true that some of the api surface is privilege, like raw eithernet.
<RAOF> Oh. You might be running into bionic limitations.
<HelloThere> *ethernet
<HelloThere> yea
<RAOF> Presumably bionic doesn't implement the epoll wrapper; you could totally use epoll, but you'd need to call the appropriate ioctl().
<HelloThere> i've talked to other developers. the feeling is unanimous. Android, for native C++ developers, is a nightmare.
<HelloThere> what I want is same access that I have on Linux desktop.
<HelloThere> honestly, I think Canonical, Tizen...etc. are all treading dangerous ground.
<HelloThere> imagine what will happen when one of Chinese manufacturers breaks rank.
<HelloThere> puts out smartphone that has true no-non-sense Linux on it (with X)
<HelloThere> and throws it out there.
<HelloThere> viruses be damned.
<HelloThere> then you have situation.
<HelloThere> you have Microsoft/PC 1983 situation.
<HelloThere> on smartphones.
<HelloThere> programmers would write code in any language they saw fit, do what they want.
<HelloThere> it only takes a single OEM to break ranks.
<HelloThere> and huge #'s of developers will follow them.
<HelloThere> create a different kind of app store.
<HelloThere> where user can download and install whatever, at their own discretion.
<Beldar> HelloThere, This is support not your soapbox.
<HelloThere> ok..so..i would like to know...
<HelloThere> if my customer installs my application
<HelloThere> on an Ubuntu Touch phone...
<HelloThere> from my web site...
<HelloThere> if your OS will restrict my application from accessing the normal API that I can expect on Ubuntu Linux
<HelloThere> including the ability to send raw Ethernet frames (since I can do that on Ubuntu desktop)
<HelloThere> that's my question
<HelloThere> without rooting her phone
<HelloThere> and if so, what is the process
<RAOF> (1) Your app can send raw Ethernet frames on the desktop because the desktop comes pre-rooted.
<HelloThere> right now, I can write a program on the Ubuntu 12.8 (or whatever) that I have running that will send
<RAOF> (2) As I've said, I don't know what the plan is.
<HelloThere> but right now, today, the answer is "no", right?
<HelloThere> just trying to get the facts
<RAOF> As of today, the answer is “yes, as long as they're prepared to drop into the terminal app”
<RAOF> And enable writable-/
<HelloThere> ahhhh!!!
<HelloThere> I forgot that.
<HelloThere> so that's the answer to my 2nd question. what is the mechanism
<HelloThere> there is a terminal app. very cool.
<HelloThere> how much work is it to enable writeable?
<NerdKelly> Hi. Trying to install touch on my N7 using guide from ubuntu.com but stuck at step4. When running ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap it says command not found
<cjohnston> NerdKelly: have you installed the correct packages?
<NerdKelly> afaik, according to the instruction listed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<NerdKelly> sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<NerdKelly> no mention of ubuntu-device-flash
<NerdKelly> i added the ppa too
<HelloThere> So I got answer to 1 of my 2 questions. it is possible to side-load true native C++ applications that bind to the Linux kernel, but only if device is enable for write by going to terminal app. the actual steps involved are not specified. And at this point, it is not certain how much access Canonical will allow.
<HelloThere> thx.
<NerdKelly> any ideas anyone?
<cjohnston> NerdKelly: try phablet-flash
<cjohnston> It looks like something is missing for being able to install using ubuntu-device-flash
<NerdKelly> yeah, phablet-flash is available
<NerdKelly> if thats the case the instructions need a bit of a revision
<cjohnston> NerdKelly: it was just updated to be ubuntu-device-flash, so I'm guessing that something was omitted
<cjohnston> I'm emailing the person who made the changes now
<cjohnston> but being that its the weekend, might be Monday until there are changes
<NerdKelly> now worries. I've just searched apt repo for ubuntu-device-flash and looks like i've found the package
<cjohnston> what's missing?
<NerdKelly> looks like just ubuntu-device-flash
<NerdKelly> doing ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap now...
<NerdKelly> not sure if its doing anything mind as no visual feedback or anything as yet...
<crocket> hel
<crocket> hell
<NerdKelly> cjohnston cool. Seems to be installing now :)
<FuLgOrE_> hi. anybody here with a N10?
<FuLgOrE_> I need some config-files
<xplt> A little help with the emulator, please?
<xplt> http://pastebin.com/YSv5sixk <--- That's what I see in the Qt Creator when I try to create a new instance of the emulator and then run it. After login prompt, emulator's process start sleeping and it's window still doesn't render anything except device's frame
<popey> xplt: it takes a while
<popey> after you get the frame come up, wait ~5-10 mins
<xplt> Well, I waited for an hour yesterday and nothing happened :-/ And looks like it's the same thing today
<xplt> The only difference I see it's that emulator occasionally "refreshes" it's window during loading by restoring it to black
<xplt> wow, nevermind
<xplt> Finally!
<xplt> popey: and thanks! :)
<xplt> Yes! It really works! :D
<popey> ☻
<popey> the x86 one is way faster
<popey> but not integrated yet
<FuLgOrE_> anybody here with a N10? I need some config files
<Saviq> ogra_, re: silos, AFAIK that's why locks are being put on trunks, that only one silo can with a package can be active at the same time, looks like it's not the case with direct uploads?
<ogra_> Saviq, right, we need some kind of dependency system for silos too imho
<ogra_> given that 60% of our packages in the image dont really come from trunk branches
<Saviq> indeed
<ogra_> Saviq, do you know if rsalveti tested the lightdm flo issue against a normal archive ?
<ogra_> when i tested it here it didnt cause any issues
<Saviq> ogra_, no, I only read about it this morning when it was already fixed, apparently
<ogra_> i wonder whats different in the demo image that it seems to need more time to provide the env for lightdm
 * ogra_ wnts his 2 seconds boot time back ! 
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> :D
<timppa> ogra_: 2 second boot time would be rather nice :)
<timppa> btw, regarding the alarm clock. I've done some more testing and it only seems to work once
<Will> Hi all
<philippe> hi
<timppa> Phone needs to rebooted after one succesful alarm
<timppa> + the timezone issue.
<Sulan_> Hi all, I hv just installed the ubuntu-sdk but i can't see the ubuntu tmpl in the new project wizard, any ideas?
<timppa> is ntp enabled on the ubuntu touch, clock seems to run late compared to all other machines/phones I have which are synchronized
<nik90> timppa: Are you running #200?
<timppa> yes
<nik90> timppa: I am still on #194, I will test #200 when it gets promoted with the alarms...seems weird that it doesn't ring twice
<nik90> timppa: the timezone has been confirmed by other people as well
<uv> hello
<timppa> nik90: it seems that once the alarm has been working and you create a new alarm it does not recognize it. No indicator icon, no alarm
<timppa> If I boot the phone it works again but only once. Weird...
<timppa> Um, and no, I tried four times in a row and the fourth time the indicator did come
<timppa> It also seems that when the phone is locked the time on lockscreen and in the indicator bar does not update at all
<timppa> that's why I thought the clock is running late
<dmanuelalonso> alguien habla español?
<nik90> timppa: the clock time in the indicator itself is not part of the clock-app..
<timppa> ok
<nik90> timppa: however all I can do for now is wait until the image promotion
<timppa> nik90: That's just fine, I just wish I could help in any way to get things running smooth
<nik90> timppa: keep reporting bugs :) and I will take care of the rest
<timppa> nik90: sure
<Julien67> Hi ! are there french ?
<ogra_> timppa, 2 second less ... not 2 sec boot time :P
<FuLgOrE_> hi all. I repeat my question. anybody here who has UT on the N10?
<Dalvikin> were can i find ubuntu version for my droid?
<Dalvikin> or some rom that works
<Dalvikin> the thing isnt booting anymore
<Dalvikin> is there a build your self rom page?
<Dalvikin> like slackware
<Dalvikin> like suse has
<Dalvikin> you just selected your hardware and add the apps and stuff and the page would build it for you ti download and install
<Dalvikin> instead of making one rom for every one and each device
<Dalvikin> linux works on most everywhere with out any major problems
<Dalvikin> IS ANYONE IN HERE?
<Dalvikin> https://susestudio.com this for android
<ogra_> no, there is no such thing for ubuntu
<ogra_> (and it wouldnt help anyway, since thats not how android works, you need to port it first)
<ogra_> !devices | Dalvikin
<ogra_> hmm, no bot ...
<Dalvikin> google should make that stuff
<ogra_> Dalvikin, see : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices if there is an image for your device, if not, : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting has porting instructions
<Dalvikin> but theyr no good corsairs
<ogra_> why would google care
<Dalvikin> because its theyr resposability
<ogra_> the only offer the source, manufacturers take it, modify it and release their devices with the modified binaries
<Dalvikin> if they dont care someone should make them care
<Dalvikin> they based it on GPL
<ogra_> you need to make the manufacturers care ... nnot google
<Dalvikin> you have to give back the changes you made
<ogra_> you dont
<ogra_> you have to publish them
<Dalvikin> its open source
<Dalvikin> damn google
<ogra_> as i said, not googles fault
<Dalvikin> theyr a spyware companie
<ogra_> i'm soure they would happily integrate code that they get from manufacturers
<Dalvikin> would they?
<ogra_> but manufacturers have no interest in sending it to them
<Dalvikin> they take open source and get away with it
<Dalvikin> damn theifs
<ogra_> so you have an android where the common bits are the same .... but device specific bits are in the hands of the handset manufacturer
<ogra_> thiefs ?
<ogra_> you dont seem to understand what opensource sw is
<Dalvikin> they stoled linux from the comunity
 * ogra_ shakes his head
<Dalvikin> thats really low
<Dalvikin> at least apple gives back
<ogra_> nobody stole linux ... it is provided to you for exactly that
<ogra_> the only obligation the GPL puts on you is that you need to make your changes public
<Dalvikin> it made for you to missed use and abuse
<Dalvikin> and make tons of money at other expenses
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> linus wasnt forced to pick the GPL ...
<ogra_> that license allows all this
<Dalvikin> and not giving back as its discribed on GPL
<ogra_> there is no word in the GPL that forces you to "give back"
<ogra_> it only forces you to make your changes publically available
<Dalvikin> there is you need to back port all the changes
<ogra_> which manufacturers usually do
<Dalvikin> so why is it so dificult to find rom
<Dalvikin> its as closed as you get
<Dalvikin> thats talk is just BS
<ogra_> you usually get the kernel source from manufacturers ...
<Dalvikin> other wise there would be a page like suse studio
<ogra_> no
<Dalvikin> YES
<ogra_> susestudio relies on the fact that there is some standard
<Dalvikin> the standard is android
<ogra_> there is no standard that a manufacturer needs to use a certain version of the kernel for example
 * genii makes more coffee and slides a large mug down to ogra_
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> thanks :)
<Dalvikin> you can use other version of kernel too or even build your own
<genii> ogra_: Any time, of course!
<ogra_> Dalvikin, so why are there devices with the same android version but with a 3.0 kernel ... and others with 3.2 and even different ones with 3.5
<Dalvikin> so how comes is so dificult?
<ogra_> and all of these are full of hacks from the manufacturers
<Dalvikin> just like linux
<Dalvikin> whats your point with that?
<ogra_> (google for "BSP kernel")
<ogra_> they are incompatible
<ogra_> there is no standard
<Dalvikin> linux and windows are imcompatible and i can run both on my pc
<Dalvikin> so FUCK OFF
<ogra_> calm your language please
<Dalvikin> you have no grounds
<ogra_> except reality you mean
<ogra_> :)
<Dalvikin> you are a lier
<ogra_> why do you think suse doesnt offer thier service for android builds then ?
<Dalvikin> yes reality if fucked up
<Dalvikin> specially hwen it involves thiefing crops
<ogra_> in some aspects i fully agree :)
<Dalvikin> corps
<ogra_> there is no stealing going on here ...
<Dalvikin> were can i get rom for my arsweare
<Dalvikin> hardware
<Dalvikin> sure ther isnt
<Dalvikin> BS
<ogra_> if you put a bucket with potatoes in front of your house and put a sign on them "for free" ... is the guy taking a potao a thief ?
<Dalvikin> this isnt about laws
<Dalvikin> its about justice
<Dalvikin> you dumb fuck
<popey> Dalvikin: pack that in
<axisys> I don't see toshiba thrive at 105 / antares is listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices .. any suggestion how to install ubuntu-touch in toshiba thrive tablet?
<axisys> my laptop is ubuntu
<ogra> axisys, search xda forums, with luck there is an image ... if not, your only chance is the porting guide
<axisys> I have adb
<ogra> (porting is not trivial though)
<Dalvikin> i bet there lots of difrent devices that use the same hardware
<Dalvikin> and they make it harder that it is on pourpose
<Dalvikin> making one rom for every divice is just retarded and it agains linux policy to include everything and the kitchen sink
<ogra> got a link to that policy ?
<Dalvikin> thats why linux is a monolithic kernel
<ogra> erm
<Dalvikin> dont try to be funny with me
<ogra> but you know what "monolithic kernel" means, right ?
<ogra> (note, linux isnt one)
<Dalvikin> linux has all drivers included
<Dalvikin> at least thats the policy
<popey> ogra: #202 will have update manager back, right? tomorrow's image
<ogra> yes
<Dalvikin> google retards are just U turning linux
<ogra> popey, i would have built a new one but the tests were still running
<popey> nice one, thanks for sorting that on the weeknd
<popey> +e
 * ogra hands Dalvikin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monolithic_kernel for reading 
<Dalvikin> lol
<ogra> popey, np ... but i really think we need to sork on the silo process
<ogra> *work
<Dalvikin> dont RTFM me
<popey> Yeah, I didn't realise it was a problem
<Dalvikin> thts for people with no life
<ogra> Dalvikin, well, then stop making false claims
<Dalvikin> you are the fake
<ogra> popey, yeah, i had to jump through several hoops to actually do that rollback
<Dalvikin> dont fake facts
<Dalvikin> it doesnt suits you
<popey> Dalvikin: enough.
<Dalvikin> or does it
<popey> Dalvikin: we're here to help and discuss not atack eachother
<Dalvikin> ban me and you just lost
<popey> its not a game.
<ogra> we tend to do work here ... and help people, usually without swearing at each other ...
<Dalvikin> keep doing it your dumb way instead of realizing you need one size fits all rom for driods
<ogra> well, we are not android ...
<ogra> and we suffer the same as you do from how fragmented it is
<Dalvikin> i said driods as in hardware
<ogra> (since we use a very small piece of it)
<Dalvikin> thats why i didnt say android
<ogra> you mean robots ?
<Dalvikin> droids
<Dalvikin> take it up with google i didnt amed the things
<Dalvikin> named
<Dalvikin> stop playing dumbass
<cwayne> that's enough
<Dalvikin> your just making excuses not to help me
<popey> how can we help you if you have a bricked random device?
<ogra> you didnt even ask for help yet
<popey> and then abuse us and expect help.
<Dalvikin> its a mali 400
<Dalvikin> a9
<Dalvikin> it was running kerneol 2.xxx
<ogra> so what is your issue exactly with what device (and please dont say droid)
<Dalvikin> storex
<popey> The fact that they make a "Looney Tunes Tab" says a lot.
<ogra> can it run andrid 4.x ?
<Dalvikin> i think is like this ones MIA Q8 Allwinner A13 7"
<Dalvikin> CPU: 1.0Ghz CortexA8
<Dalvikin> GPU: MALI 400
<Dalvikin> RAM: 512mb DDR3
<Dalvikin> its something like this one
<ogra> 1GHz single core and 512M wont fly with ubuntu
<Dalvikin> i bet they6 got build at the same factory
<ogra> can it run android 4.x ?
<Dalvikin> it was running slogish as hell with 4.22
<ogra> i can imagine
<ogra> ubuntu wouldnt run better on such hardware
<Dalvikin> i dont think that rom was any good
<Dalvikin> mine has 720 ram
<ogra> cortex A8 is a single core SoC ... you wont have much fun trying to run something that does multitaking
<ogra> *multitasking
<Dalvikin> http://storex.fr/produits/STOREX-ezee_tab707.html
<Dalvikin> must be this one
<Dalvikin> thats what it says on the caseing
<Dalvikin> were can i find the rom for it?
<ogra> no idea ... there is definitely no Ubuntu port for it (and as i said, it wouldnt be fun to run Ubuntu on such hardware)
<Dalvikin> thats some help
<ogra> you can check on the xda forums, probably you find something there ... they often have custom roms for exotic devices
<ogra> but i would stick with android if i was you
<ogra> (if you can get the source for the android rom you could indeed attempt a port ... see the porting guide in the channel topic, but the HW is to low powered imho)
<genii> Dalvikin: http://www.techknow.me/forum/index.php?topic=6993.0 post number 5
<Dalvikin> already found that page genii
<Dalvikin> is that legit?
<Dalvikin> my have virus
<Dalvikin> is it virus free?
<ogra> how would we know :)
<ogra> (or anyone else apart from the guy who did the rom)
<Dalvikin> sounds like fun
<Dalvikin> so i just stick the file in the card?
<Dalvikin> and chose to flash from the menu options?
<ogra> most likely ... i rarely actually use android
<ogra> (ubunut for phones works slightly different)
<ogra> *ubuntu
<axisys> ogra: found this and trying now
<ogra> good luck
<axisys> ogra: http://www.thriveforums.org/forum/pio_masaki-development/18090-wip-ubuntu-touch-thrive-development.html
<axisys> he seems to be the only one did ubuntu-touch for thrive
<axisys> if it fails, may be I will look into porting
<Dalvikin> will ubuntu toutch run on other devices other then the ones they are going to sell?
<popey> Dalvikin: yes
<vthompson> mhall119, popey, is there still time to try to get the Music app a bit more tablet friendly prior to MWC?
<Dalvikin> cant install cyanogen using the windows app because the screen is black
<Dalvikin> i cant press ok
<dougl> so I got a nexus 10... never been so unimpressed by electronics in my life - what a disappointment...
<Dalvikin> there are worst powered phones that work great
<Dalvikin> stop selling stuff
<Dalvikin> how do i fix my droid whats ABP?
<Dalvikin> should i use that?
<Dalvikin> ADB
<popey> hey vthompson, possibly, the tricky part will be finding someone who can upload the new music app to the store tbh
<popey> vthompson: we can certainly provide a click package to the guys doing the demo and they can choose to update the devices manually
<popey> vthompson: I'm happy to help test over the next day or so on n7 and n4 if that helps
<cwayne> popey, hey, does the new reminders show the converged layout on flo?
<popey> should do
<cwayne> should yes
<popey> yes
<cwayne> mine didnt though, was making sure i have the right version
<cwayne> thanks, ill double check
<popey> cwayne: lemme get my n7 and check
<popey> cwayne: yup, looks good here
<cwayne> ok
<vthompson> popey, cool, we'll see if we can put together some fixes. Do you know if things look good on a n10? Or is it just the n7 that has some issues?
<cwayne> maybe its cus i didnt have an acct signed in yet
<popey> vthompson: i only have an n7
<popey> cwayne: do you have an n10?
<popey> vthompson: cwayne is the main guy making the builds for mwc
<cwayne> popey, yeah, but im about to board a plane
<popey> cwayne: vthompson is the lead music app dev
<cwayne> im happy to check it out when i land
<cwayne> or if you've got a click now i can try it on the flight
<popey> heh, no not now
<popey> for later
<vthompson> cwayne, ok. If you guys do choose to showcase certain apps... might it be a possibility you just showcase the music app on n10 (if it looks good) and the n4?
<popey> vthompson: pretty sure I tested music on n10 and it was fine.
<popey> the n7 has a restricted height compared to n10
<popey> vthompson: yeah, thats easier
<vthompson> popey, cwayne, cool. Might try to do some work with popey to get n7 looking nice, but that might not happen.
<popey> vthompson: tbh we had some pain with other apps too, its not limited to music
<vthompson> popey, I can imagine. The form factor is a bit tighter than I think most apps assumed
<popey> yeah
<popey> its a bizarre form-factor
<vthompson> Actually, popey, could you verify this bug for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1276170
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1276170 in Ubuntu Music App "On the desktop and phone, the first item in the Now Playing queue is partially off the screen" [Medium,Triaged]
<vthompson> popey, originally it seemed like it only occurred on 13.10 and was something fixed in the SDK... but now I see it on my device.
<popey> sure, one mo
<popey>   vthompson confirmed
<vthompson> popey, ok, cool, I'm not crazy then
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1283051
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283051 in Ubuntu Music App "When playing cover art can disappear off screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> i filed that the other day, probably a dupe
 * popey marks dupe
<xnox_> cjwatson: can you please sanity check bug #1283574 for me?
<ubot5> bug 1283574 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "packagekit-backend-aptcc is present on touch images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283574
<xnox_> cjwatson: i've assigned it to you for now.
<vthompson> popey, ok cool. I assumed that bug was due to exactly what Andrew had said... the odd n7 size making the bottomMargin larger than needed
<vthompson> popey, I think the issue shown in the video is probably something different and is something needing to be addressed for the n7 form factor
<vthompson> so maybe not fully a dupe
<popey> related I suspect
<vthompson> Well, i know that the fix I have for https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1276170 will not fix what you saw in the video. I think the app as a whole needs to have better support for screens with such short heights (in grid units)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1276170 in Ubuntu Music App "On the desktop and phone, the first item in the Now Playing queue is partially off the screen" [Medium,Triaged]
<vthompson> I think you have 3 bugs filed that fall under this category
<vthompson> 1283051, 1282775, and 1282774
<xnox_> popey: is zeitgeist actually used in unity8 at all  / on ubuntu touch images?
<popey> xnox_: it is installed, yes
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6978812/
<popey> no idea if it's used by unity
<xnox_> popey: i know why is it installed.
<xnox_> popey: i want to know if it is actually explicitely seeded.
<xnox_> (or needed)
<popey> pass
<xnox_> popey: who is responsible for "ofono" ?
<popey> awe
<xnox_> thanks.
<popey> np
<dougl> so is ubuntu touch an addition as in it runs or the android ui or can ubuntu run on my nexus 10?
<xnox_> dougl: no, ubuntu touch is completly stand-alone operating system. one cannot run any android ui, nor any android apps on it.
<xnox_> dougl: default installation, wipes all your android OS and all of your android data.
<dougl> xnox_, but not ready for prime time?
<xnox_> dougl: there is experimental dual-boot option available for some devices, but then you need to reboot between the two. and neither have full disk space.
<xnox_> dougl: we had 1.0 release in 13.10 (November 2013) and it's fully operational.
<xnox_> dougl: and we have 16 carriers and 2 hardware manufacturers to ship it pre-installed soon.
<xnox_> dougl: and it's available on off-the-shelve hardware right now (e.g. nexus 10)
<dougl> xnox_, well my nexus...
<xnox_> nexus 4 and a few others.
<dougl> xnox_, what do I read to get ubuntu on my nexus 10 - thanks for the info
<xnox_> dougl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install is a good starting page (and related pages linked from it)
<dougl> xnox_, thanks :)
<T10NAZ> I have a problem getting ubuntu touch to boot, so far all i did to get the cm base to build was commenting ril in boardconfig.mk added qcom media-caf, did all the kernel configs, and added vendor/htc to the main.mk. It sits at the splash screen and cant get adb to get up. Is there any other way to see what is causing to not boot?
<ogra> xnox_, i'm pretty sure all of the dash search uses zeitgeist providers
<ogra> (might be pretty bad if searching doesnt work during MWC when demoing)
<ogra> xnox_, i would try removing it manually from an install and do some searches to make sure it doesnt break anything before changing anything in that area
<ogra> anyway, image build is kicked
 * ogra is off
<xnox_> ogra: you are building demo out of the archive?!
<xnox_> ogra: and you didn't freeze image number yet?!
<ogra> xnox_, no, but there will be drive-by flashing for visitors
<ogra> which will be the official, not the demo image
<xnox_> ogra: ok.
<ogra> and we dont have any AP tests that would catch broken search
<ogra> so pleaase test if it still works ... i seem to remember that someone told me the ddash search is all zeitgeist based (though i dont see any dep)
<xnox_> ogra: so i've changed upstart-app-launch to depend on zeitgeist-core instead of zeitgeist.
<xnox_> ogra: the zeitgeist-core is the actually deamon/logger, where as zeitgeist is a metapackage which depends on -core, python2, gtk3 and X.
<xnox_> ogra: so i believe in qt5 world of things nothing should change.
<ogra> yes, i just saw the uplaod (after i typed the above)
<xnox_> ogra: but will test it further, with your new information.
<ogra> i doubt they will flash any -proposed image and we wont promote anything from the weekend before monday morning anyway
<ogra> so should be safe so ffar
<xnox_> ok.
<xnox_> ogra: can i see lists of in-progress silos anywhere?
<ogra> xnox_, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=sharing#gid=25
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-23
<xnox_> ogra: thanks.
<ogra> :)
<xnox_> ogra: watching unity8 autopilot test is fun =) it shows me so many things, i didn't know existed.
<ogra> haha, yeah ... stuff we will probably never actually see
<xnox_> ogra: btw. about ofono-scripts, why did you seed them onto the image? and can I drop them?
<ogra> they are important for debugging
<ogra> talk to awe, he needs them a lot (and their output from users)
<xnox_> ogra: ... and they will stop working any day now. they are all in python2.
<ogra> so they need to be ported ... they are pretty essential to collect data from ril
<xnox_> ogra: either awe or somebody else should invest into porting them to python3, or they need to be dropped temporary and installed on as-needed basis.
<ogra> (and for various features for which we dont have a UI)
<xnox_> (as in activate read-write mode and install them)
<xnox_> ogra: i wonder if i could package a minimal python2 and those scripts into a click =))))) lolz
<ogra> no, we cant really ask that from endusers
<ogra> i'll bring it up next week
<ogra> cant be to hard to port them
<xnox_> ack. i filed it as bug #1283571
<ubot5> bug 1283571 in ofono (Ubuntu) "ofono-scripts must be ported to python3" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283571
<ogra> bookmarked
<xnox_> ogra: i have most of autopilot tests run and pass under python3 (well, not regress on my devices)
<ogra> cool
<xnox_> ogra: thus i'm hunting down remaining things that reverse pull in python2.
<axisys> ogra: that ubuntu touch image did not work.. toshiba thrive tablet stay on for a sec and turns off right away..
<axisys> ogra: working on ports
<ogra> axisys, nice
<axisys> ogra: doing phablet-dev-bootstrap now
<xnox_> ogra: why is dbus-x11 seeded explicitely?
<xnox_> ogra: i couldn't find justification for that so far.
<xnox_> (and it predates current seeds history)
<axisys> ogra: next step is Enabling a new device -> MANUAL says
<ogra> dunno, i didnt seed it
<axisys> ogra: From the individual device wiki page, grab the git repositories that are specific to your device
<axisys> ogra: my device is not there obviously
<xnox_> ogra: ack. appears to be a copy paste from ubuntu-desktop to be honest.
<rsalveti> xnox_: if it's the only one bringing python2, we can remove I guess
<rsalveti> otherwise I'd keep it a bit more
<ogra> xnox_, it wasnt ... the original seed ame from the OEM team
<rsalveti> until it's ported, as it's quite useful for debuggin
<rsalveti> debugging
<ogra> there is definitely beed a reason to seed it initially
<ogra> we have to find out if the reason still exists though
<xnox_> rsalveti: ok, thanks. It should be trivial to port to be honest. But i have no way to verify the port. Essentially execute each script.... and know what it suppose to do.
<xnox_> rsalveti: to be upstream friendly i guess they can be bilingual.
<rsalveti> xnox_: right, I can bring this up with tony on monday
<rsalveti> yeah
<xnox_> rsalveti: yes, please. If there is python porting monkey needed, foundations have resources to do that. But we'll need assistance in testing the port.
<rsalveti> great, no worries
<rsalveti> we're happy to help
<xnox_> rsalveti: by the way, did you test laney's gstreamer package split?
<xnox_> rsalveti: from the ppa.
<xnox_> rsalveti: cause i don't see that, that has landed yet.
 * xnox_ goes to double check.
<ogra> hasnt
<ogra> everyone was super busy with MWC preparation
<ogra> getting our images in shape and the 4.4 port out etc etc
<xnox_> ogra: i missed my invite... heck I wish I was in sunny spain right now =)
 * popey trundles to bed.. 
<ogra> haha
<popey> any specific 4.4 testing to do?
 * ogra is in sunny germany ... but could be warmer :)
 * xnox_ is in flooded uk
<ogra> popey, well, cdimage just spit the image out
<popey> will play in the morning
<ogra> system-image is still on it ... not sure it will get along :)
<popey> right. nn
<ogra> sleep well
<axisys> ogra: ok phablet-dev-bootstrap completed.
<axisys> ogra: don't see any roomservice.xml file to edit
<axisys> ogra: find .repo/ -type f -name 'roomservice.xml' came back with nothing
<axisys> ogra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting -> Enabling a new device -> MANUAL is where I am
<dougl> xnox I read to the bottom of that page and managed  to install ubuntu but my tablet still sucks any suggestions to get networking workking wifi ly?
<dougl> does not look too fully functioonal to me... am I missing something?/
<dougl> so  is it me or is this stuff junk? can it be used? can I google something?
<dougl> what ever I try this ubuntu thing says check network setting...
<dougl> xnox, when you said fully functional did you mean fully functional except for etc?
<xnox> dougl: you do need wifi to install new apps... you are probably clicking on the apps that are not installed.
<xnox> dougl: try opening calculator.
<dougl> xnox, love to where is it I have a white screen says network error and nothing else shows
<dougl> you need a blutooth Kb to use this?
<dougl> well it aint no kde thats for sure...
<xnox> dougl: i think you should watch videos / learn the concept first, such that you know the edges and know how to get around.
<xnox> dougl: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/features
<xnox> no keyboard required one pops up from the bottom when needed.
<xnox> dougl: also which channel did you flash?
<xnox> dougl: i'd recommend "trusty" channel.
<dougl> need to see how to get ... trusty and not much sense in learning something that cant even log into facebook or gmail.... basic need alpha numeric input - if I need to watch a vidieo I'd be happy to which one do  you recomend
<xnox> dougl: do you have wifi setup?
<xnox> dougl: cause you can't do things on the internet.... unless you have internet....
<xnox> dougl: pull down from the top right, find networking, tap on your wifi to connect.
<xnox> if wifi didn't come up (sometimes happens on first flash) try rebooting twice, by holding down powerbutton for 5s+
<dougl> heh reminds me of windows 95
<dougl> everything is different and half the stuff does not work - lol
<dougl> looks like more junk...
<dougl> oops wrong window
<dougl> yeah - this is buggyer than win 95 tho... xnox you say this is supposed to  work?/
<xnox> dougl: i don't know what you did, what you installed, and how you installed it....
<xnox> dougl: but yeah, it just works, and i use it as both my main tablet and phone.
<xnox> =/
<dougl> xnox, I am in good company then... I don't know any of those things either - lol
<dougl> I will plug away xnox...
<dougl> I remember redhat 5.2 made me feel this way... I will form some reasonable questions and get back to you xnox :)
<dougl> xnox, but thank you at least I see something familiar on my tablet... I was cringing at 4.4.2 what ever that is.
<dougl> xnox how do you get a command prompt?
<axisys> anyone ported ubuntu-touch on toshiba thrive tablet or know where to go next after running phablet-dev-bootstrap ?
<axisys> I do not have a .repo/local_manifests/roomservice.xml to edit
<wozniang> hi! I just have a problem when I tried to flash with Ubuntu Touch my Google/LG nexus 4 with Android 4.4.2. I used both ubuntu-device-flash and phablet-flash but it didn't work.
<wozniang> i saw something that said "Secure boot enabled" in the "bootloader" screen on my nexus 4
<ludwig_> heya, im trying to flash my nex7 nakasi-kot49h, i'm in the boot loader (already unlocked), using the command "ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap"
<ludwig_> my errors in cli are Device is |flo|, device flow not on server https://system=image.ubunto.com channel devel
<amitrane04> hello every-body
<amitrane04> I want a little help about making ubuntu touch as a career
<genii> Hm, yes, good luck with that
<amitrane04> May I know how to start with it
<amitrane04> I am good in core java and c
<amitrane04> QML is new to me
<amitrane04> is UBUNTU TOUCH a good choice for making a career for earning
<genii> amitrane04: I'm curious how you came to this conclusion
<amitrane04> genii: about what ?
<amitrane04> Me from INDIA. There is nothing or can say zero market for ubuntu currently. so really confused about career making in ubuntu touch
<amitrane04> Why so Silence in the room ?
<amitrane04> hello
<ludwig_> is there a nexus7 flo image available yet
<amitrane04> anybody with ubuntu touch programming skill here
<amitrane04> What difference between in Qt & QML
<aditya369> when i copy my file from my pc to ubuntu touch on my samsung nexus i geting erro like    Error writing file: -108: No such file or directory
<aditya369> hen i copy my file from my pc to ubuntu touch on my samsung nexus i geting erro like    Error writing file: -108: No such file or directory
<genii> aditya369: Perhaps the destination folder needs to be created
<AndChat144384> Re all
<loredan> Ok
<loredan> Salut
<loredan> Este cineva?
<loredan> I need suport
<wthielen> does anyone here edit the Ubuntu Touch wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> yes
<popey> (it's a wiki, anyone can)
<wthielen> yea i guess, but i dont have a login
<popey> why do you ask out of interest?
<wthielen> just wanted to share that for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus, a --device maguro is needed
<wthielen> as it identifies itself as tuna
<wthielen> probably because the Koreans don't like the Japanese "maguro" and translated it into tuna... <_<
<popey> interesting
<wthielen> i did a partial mirror of the system-image to get the files I needed, then used --server http://localhost to install it, until i found out about the --device thing
<wthielen> (anyway, still no luck with booting into Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Nexus)
<wthielen> after pushing the trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip as /sdcard/autodeploy.zip, and rebooting the phone into recovery
<wthielen> how long does it take before it reboots again?
<wthielen> cause it kind of sucks to not see anything happening on the screen while im in the CWM-based recovery
<FuLgOrE_> anybody of the N5 / hammerhead guys here?
<dougl> morning
<HunterOrion> will this run jre
<dougl> So I installed ubuntu on my nexus... it does not seem to be ready for prime time... did I install the wrong version?
<FuLgOrE_> haha :-) Chris (from the mailing list) made the sound working on Nexus 5 / hammerhead :-D
<FuLgOrE_> rsalveti: PING PING PING! :-D
<dougl> trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz is what I installed on my nexus but it does not seem to be working correctly... apt-get upgrade is broken for one b ut other things too is that what I was supposed to install?
<dougl> no keys to enter login information
<dougl> and upgrade is broken... anyone have any suggestions?
<FuLgOrE_> dougl: sorry I cannot help you. But I would suggest to ask again tomorrow. It's very silent at the weekend...
<dougl> FuLgOrE_, that is a help in itself - thanks am new to the channel... just thot no one but you loved me - lol, thanks for the info :)
<FuLgOrE_> dougl: I guess you will get support on Monday :)
<dougl> FuLgOrE_, you run ubuntu touch?
<FuLgOrE_> yes, I do. but a inofficial N5 image
<basketballllll> When does nexus 7 2013 get status page
<FuLgOrE_> basketballllll: what do you mean with "get status page"?
<basketballllll> Like how all the other nexus devices have that spreadsheet
<FuLgOrE_> I could only guess. As far as I have red on the mailing list, they want to put the 4.4.2er images on cdimages, soon. but as fas as I know it will be supported in 14.04.
<FuLgOrE_> So I think you have to wait until the end of April
<basketballllll> Ok and will it but stable
<FuLgOrE_> I'm not from Canonical, but I think so (if official supported...)
<FuLgOrE_> I can also only suggest to ask these questions tomorrow ;)
<matv1> dougl what exactly are you seeing? what not working for you?
<dougl> matv1 when I apt-get upgrade from something like ssh it is broken...
<dougl> lxc-android-config is what is broken or not available.
<dougl> and when I try to type in a text box no input method comes up
<matv1> dougl okay I believe  system-image updates are indeed broken  atm
<matv1> let me look at the phones mailing list hang on
<dougl> matv1, thanks... hope I am not taking you away from anything
<matv1> np dont worry about it. i was just reflashing myself
<dougl> cool
<dougl> thanks alot... knowing helps ::)
<basketballllll> Why ask them tomorrow FuLgOrE
<FuLgOrE_> because more Canonical guys are available tomorrow
<basketballllll> Why
<matv1> yes i see on the ubuntu phone mailing list an issue for system update. as well as a Launchpad bug
<matv1> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06481.html
<matv1> but I thoought that was solved..
 * dougl is reading
<matv1> does that sound like you dougl ?
<FuLgOrE_> basketballllll: I guess because they work from Monday to Friday ;)
<dougl> matv1, no I don't think so
<matv1> dougl okay. so the image you mentioned earlier is the correct.
<dougl> ok
<matv1> what nexus are you using?
<dougl> 10
<matv1> dougl so you can ssh into the device though?
<dougl> matv1, I can adb shell into it but no sshd server running... cant figer that one out
<matv1> but you have been able to install it? that didnt give any errors?
<dougl> no
<dougl> err... yes instsall no errors
<ogra> dougl, dist-upgrade is not supported
<ogra> (it cant work with the design the images use)
<dougl> no just upgrade
<ogra> same
<dougl> ?
<ogra> you can install single packages, but upgrade or dist-upgrade wont work
<ogra> (by design)
<ogra> FuLgOrE_, attach your working ucm files to a bug so we can upload them
<dougl> ogra, ok - works for me... do you know how to start sshd cuz that abd thing i have to use that usb cable right?
<ogra> adb shell start ssh
<FuLgOrE_> ah, sure. but they are from Chris, not from me. Anyway I will upload
<ogra> from a PC
<ogra> (with USb connected)
<ogra> ssh is preinstalled by disabled by default
<dougl> ogra, k got it ... thanks - one more thing - how do you start ssh automatically when the device powers up
<ogra> if you have your image writable (which i assume you do when installing debs) add "start ssh" to /etc/rc.local
<dougl> ogra, you spoil me = thank you, when I ssh in what do I use for a login ... phablet is the password
<ogra> and the user
<dougl> thanks
<FuLgOrE_> ogra: any suggestions what I should do with the bug? The fix doesn't fix it completely. Sound works just basic and sometimes crashes, anyway the basics work!
<dougl> ogra, do you know how to save the file just prompts for file name and then hitting enter does nothing
<ogra> FuLgOrE_, well, mention that when attaching the files
<ogra> better than nothing
<FuLgOrE_> ogra: should I select "this attachement contains a solution (patch) for this bug?
<FuLgOrE_> sure
<FuLgOrE_> I'm happy that the phone is a phone now ;-)
<ogra> dougl, hwo do you edit ? vi ? ... esc->:wq
<ogra> FuLgOrE_, hmm, i never select anything there :)
<dougl> ogra, nano but it does not work like it has for the past 10 years
<ogra> no, nano doesnt work via adb
<matv1> can anyone tell me if the SDK will run on VM's ?  I believe there once was an Issue with opengl..
<ogra> adb mangles some shell characters
<dougl> lol
<FuLgOrE_> my chinese internet connection is the worst piece of crap -.-
<dougl> ssh does not work
<dougl> ssh does not work fast - lol
<FuLgOrE_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1276901
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1276901 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "alsa-lib: UCM - hammerhead sound doesn't work" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra> thx
<FuLgOrE_> :)
<ogra> eill take care to land that next week
<ogra> *will
<FuLgOrE_> thx :) sounds good. I provided Chris all available settings from the original mixer_path.xml modified to match the UCM config. maybe he will improve something.
<FuLgOrE_> ogra: I guess somebody needs to put it in the alsa-lib as a patch
<dougl> ssh supposed to work?
<ogra> FuLgOrE_, yes, thats what i will do
<ogra> dougl, yes
<FuLgOrE_> dougl: it works fine on my N5
<FuLgOrE_> ogra: :)
<cwayne> whoah you guys fixed sound on n5?
<cwayne> BYEBYE ANDROID
<ogra> heh
<dougl> works like crap here ssh ing in from my 14.04 to phablet and seems to just hang
<ogra> what device is that ?
<ogra> i use it successfully on N4 and N7 (2013)
<dougl> from notebook to N10
<FuLgOrE_> cwayne: Chris did it. The basic works. Do you have access to the mailing list? If yes, take a look.
<ogra> dougl, any your wlan is fine otherwise ?
<FuLgOrE_> dougl: On my N5 it works. On a wifi at my workplace it is really slow, at home it's fast
<FuLgOrE_> cwayne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1276901 ---- just download the msm8........tar.gz and follow the instruction. ;-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1276901 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "alsa-lib: UCM - hammerhead sound doesn't work" [High,Confirmed]
<dougl> ogra, yep everything works ssh into 12.04 desktop and everything works nano save edit you know functional stuff... this tablet nothing I have tried works... is it ready for prime time?
<ogra> N10 ?
<dougl> yes
<ogra> doesnt really get much Qa
<ogra> *QA
<dougl> ?
<ogra> it should become better before release, but currently there isnt much testing of it
<dougl> oh - did not realize... xnox said it was fully functional since 13.10 and gave me a link for instructions to install - this is what I got... ogra this is not a usable system is it?
<FuLgOrE_> good night! bye
<ogra> well, my N10 here is kind of usable but i dont do much with it (focus is on N7 and N4 atm)
<popey> ogra: any idea how I can get my n10 back to working state?
<ogra> did you just follow the install wiki (from the channel topic) ?
<ogra> popey, what does it do atm ?
<popey> boots to the mwc image
<popey> but flashing via ubuntu-devica thing fails
<ogra> and thats not a working state ?
<ogra> ah
<ogra> adb reboot bootloader
<popey> ok, get to there
<ogra> wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20140223.1/trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+manta.img
<popey> thats manta
<popey> i am on flo
<ogra> fastboot flash recovery trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+manta.img
<popey> sorry, i said n10, i meant n7 :D
<ogra> well, then the flo file :)
<ogra> same steps
<popey> ya
<ogra> then reboot into the normal system ...
<ogra> adb shell system-image-cli -c trusty-proposed -b 0 -v
<popey> ahh
<ogra> and just wait
<popey> will try
<popey> ta
<ogra> that works with my rootstock'd flo ...
<popey> yeah, mine was originally rootstocked, then mwcflashed
<ogra> since mwc-flash uses rootstock i would expect it to work for you too
<dougl> ogra, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2 are the instructions I followed
<popey> cool
<ogra> dougl, ah, yeah, that should be fine too ... though the images from there went official last night
<ogra> (i would reinstall with ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty-proposed -b)
<dougl> ogra, me?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> to get the official image ... and to also get OTA upgrades
<ogra> oh, wait
<ogra> you made it writable anyway, that breaks OTA
<dougl> I just want to facebook vnc ssh and irc from a tablet - is this possible... and gmail
<ogra> there is no IRC app
<ogra> and the terminal app is broken atm
<ogra> (fix underway though)
<ogra> VNC doesnt exist yet either
<ogra> (facebook and gmail webapps are preinstalled)
<ogra> though on the N10 they might behave odd dues to the immature sidestage
<kaimast> hi all. is wpa enterprise (username+password) supported by ubuntu touch? seems to be broken here
<kaimast> there is no window popping up to enter my credentials (unlike regular wpa) and it just doesn't connect
 * ogra has only ever used WPA2 ... that works fine here 
<kaimast> yeah that works. but my university has this enterprise wlan stuff i just cannot connect to
<kaimast> it seems there is just no gui implemented for it...
<craigcom> does ubuntu touch support voice & text via an interface w/ vendor android rild libs?
<ogra> can you rephrase that ?
<ogra> (yes we are using the android HAL including rild through ofono)
<craigcom> sorry, i'm just learning... yes, that's the answer.
<craigcom> are there cli commands for interacting w/ ofono?
<ogra> there are the ofono-scripts
<ogra> (somewhere in /usr/lib or /usr/share iirc)
<kaimast> mmh is there a way to restart unity8 when it freezes or do i have to reboot the phone
<craigcom> ok... i can check it out... i want a phone that just has fbcon and shell commands :)
<craigcom> is it possible you think?
<daker> kaimast: adb shell pkill unity8
<ogra> daker, uh, ugly
<kaimast> that is what i thought
<ogra> use upstart :P
<kaimast> although i tried restart unity8
<ogra> stop/start as phablet user will work fine
<ogra> (no idea about restart ... )
<daker> ogra: that's how i used to :)
<dougl> ogra, thanks for the info :)
<craigcom> ogra: found what i want i think... http://git.kernel.org/cgit/network/ofono/ofono.git/tree/test
<ogra> craigcom, fbcon will need kernel changes, the ubuntu kernels use Mir which doesnt need or use fbcon anywhere
<ogra> (mir hooks directly into the GPU via GLES)
<ogra> (well, not the kernels use Mir ... indeed the serspace does, but the kernels dont have fbcon)
<timppa> evening
<timppa> any problems with calls in the latest image?
<timppa> is it my nexus 4? Calls seems to connect and I can hear but other end does not hear anything
<andreluizmg> hello?
<kaimast> is it possible to copy stuff to the clipboard via adb shell?
<andreluizmg> i found a Work in progress image to my phone variant its in xda but not listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Adding_your_image is itpossible to add link to it
<popey> ogra: on my n7 I have NATIVE_ORIENTATION=landscape but it's in portait.. is that because I'm not using unity-demo?
<ogra> popey, right
<ogra> andreluizmg, sure, feel free
<andreluizmg> ok
<timppa> anyone? Might also network issues..
<timppa> +be
<kaimast> did updates for the GNexus stop for real now? I am stuck on r188 as it seems :(
<ogra> kaimast, for promoted images yes ... proposed are still built for a while
<kaimast> ogra: okay. how do i change the channel?
<ogra> system-image-cli --channel trusty-proposed
<ogra> via adb
<ogra> use -v if you want to see any outut
<nik90> ogra: can the above command also be used to switch from trusty-proposed to trusty?
<ogra> nik90, that would need -b 0
<ogra> to force the default image id to 0
<nik90> ogra: so I do system-image-cli -c trusty -v -b 0
<ogra> yep
<nik90> ogra: thnx
<nik90> hmm I am on #205 and the alarms I create are not listed in the datetime indicator nor do they show the snap notification when triggered
<kaimast> mh so many random freezes on the GNexus. think i need a better device :(
<ogra> nik90, alarms seem to only work when the device is on UTC ... timezones seem to break tham
<popey> nik90: dunno if this is a known bug, but i had my phone on NY time (GMT-5) and it (rightly) says 1pm. I just changed the time in system settings and switched back to the clock. It shows (rightly) 6:01 in the middle, but the hands still show 1:01PM
<popey> nik90: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-23-180207.png
<nik90> popey: your screenshot is black
<popey> so i now discover
<popey> but, now the digital clock says 6:20, but the hour hand is still on 1
<popey> i expect it would all sort out if I restart the app or the phone
<nik90> popey: ah...I need to think about why it does that
<popey> want me to file a bug?
<nik90> popey: yes
<popey> ok
<nik90> ogra: I previously had my device at UTC+1 (Amsterdam)...Is there a way to reset the timezone to UTC? I tried setting the location as London, but I still dont see the alarms..
<nik90> ogra: will try restarting them
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1283787
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283787 in Ubuntu Clock App "Analog clock doesn't update after tz change" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> ogra, popey: Setting timezone to London gets the alarm working :)
<nik90> ogra, popey: so let me get this right, I cannot use the alarm in the netherlands .... lol
<nik90> popey: so is it just the analog hour hand that doesn't update? Or the minute as well?
<popey> only hours
<timppa> regarding my question about call issues, I switched the sim card to my iPhone and everything works. It might be hw issues, hopefully not :/
<timppa> I did some calls for testing, after I reboot the phone I could call once and audio goes both ways but on second call and so on no sound from my end to other, far end sound reaches me
<timppa> I also tried with hf set, no sound
<timppa> I'm running r205
<timppa> I'll try to downgrade to r204
<sjn> hi o/
 * sjn is looking for docs on how to make use of touchscreen features on my tablet pc w/13.10
<sjn> any pointers? :)
<mbalmer> dunno what you are after... but 13.10 works nice on my tablets
<sjn> markovh: looking to enable tablet-y features
<Ikubod> Hey guys, I know I could probably look this up, but I was just wondering generally how large the touch-preview download is. I'm at work and don't want to eat up our data cap too hard
<sjn> markovh: running plain desktop version right now, and I'm looking for apps or config (or docs!) that are all touchy-feely and stuff :)
<sjn> is there a ppa with useful apps, perhaps?
<timppa> same thing with downgraded r204. One call after boot and it works, second call connects but no audio from me to other end
<timppa> :(
<popey> \o/ terminal fix in store
<timppa> popey: great! :)
<timppa> been waiting for it a while now
<timppa> Just updated the radio, still the same
<timppa> :/
<rsalveti> timppa: mako?
<rsalveti> timppa: might be a regression from 4.4.2, can you open a bug for that?
<timppa> rsalveti: yes, mako
<rsalveti> timppa: please open a bug and assing that to me, also please add your syslog and logcat
<timppa> rsalveti: what was the url for filing the bug?
<rsalveti> timppa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+filebug
<timppa> rsalveti: What would you like be in the header?
<rsalveti> timppa: just the issue you had, like voice call not working properly after the first call
<timppa> rsalveti: ok
<timppa> rsalveti: do you want the whole syslog? It's insanely long
<rsalveti> timppa: hm, don't need to be everything, just from the moment you did the first call
<rsalveti> any special message showing up all the time?
<PerfM> So like, what's up. How is everyone's day/night?
<PerfM> seems like the discussion is a little low, that's okay.
<PerfM> What do you do in here? Just sit here, idle. Waste your computer power?
<PerfM> Up your electricity bills?
<PerfM> Pay for idling in a channel where nothing happens?
<PerfM> Okay, I mean, it's your life, so do what you want, Miley Cyrus. But it's not healthy.
<PerfM> I mean, if you enter a channel that says "discussion" but there is no discussion, what exactly are you doing for yourself?
<dhasenan> Personally, I'm trying to decide whether installing ubuntu touch on my ovation was a terrible idea or just a stupid idea.
<dhasenan> And whether to try slogging through for another hour or just reinstalling cyanogenmod.
<PerfM> Terrible and stupid go hand in hand.
<PerfM> Next discussion, please.
<dhasenan> Uh...how about that sports team? What a display!
<PerfM> As of 2014, there are exactly 8000 known sports in the world and 3000 unknown sports in the world.
<dhasenan> I assigned a high likelihood to the proposition that I would end up removing ubuntu touch and reinstalling cyanogenmod after a short period of further tinkering made me sufficiently frustrated. Since frustration isn't that fun, I skipped that part and went right to the reinstallation.
<PerfM> Over 20,000 mens soccer team, and over....
<PerfM> you bring up sports and then don't even let anyone talk about it?
<PerfM> What kind of selfish operation are you people running here
<dhasenan> Multithreaded conversation.
<PerfM> I don't think so.
<dhasenan> Uh...short attention span?
<PerfM> Next discussion.
<dhasenan> I can't take this many demands in such a short period!
<PerfM> lol
<PerfM> who's my next victim
<PerfM> I mean
<PerfM> who else wants to uhhh, start a discussion
<cjohnston> PerfM: lets remain on topic please
<PerfM> I am on topic. I am having a discussion.
<PerfM> Or at least, I was.
<cjohnston> You aren't discussing Ubuntu Touch
<PerfM> Ohhhhhhhh
<PerfM> A discussion about ubuntu touch
<PerfM> Okay
<PerfM> The real discussion is, what is ubuntu touch, amirite
<PerfM> cjohnston, I believe in order to have a good discussion both parties must participate.
<PerfM> But we haven't all day. I mean people's bills depend on their idle status. If there are going to be so many idlers, we must give them information.
<cjohnston> thanks k1l_
<k1l_> no problem. if trolls come here and no op got an eye on the channel you can call for help in #ubuntu-ops
<cjohnston> k1l_: I was trying to redirect :-)
<matv1> yeahh finaly the terminal osk is fixed!! thnx ppl that helps a lot
<cjohnston> matv1: is it? I saw the fix released on it, but haven't actually installed yet to see it
<sergiusens> cjohnston, yes
<sergiusens> uploaded a couple hours ago to the store
<cjohnston> sweet
<matv1> cjohnston it certaily is. using it now
<matv1> Does anyone know if the SDK runs on Virtual Machines?
<matv1> anybody has experience with that?
<popey> matv1: there was an issue in the past, it should work now though
<matv1> popey yes i asked about this i guess about half a year ago. at that time ppl advised against it because of some opengl issue
<matv1> i was hoping i does work now. Have you used it yourself?
<popey> yes, that was the issue, I filed the bug upstream in qt and it's now fixed I believe
<matv1> great thank you. I am spinning a vm up right now so i guess ill find oyt soon enough
<matv1> out
<vthompson> mhall119_, popey, could we get the most recent Music app from trunk pushed to the store? There was a recent update ahayzen made to include search to CMAKE. Currently the app doesn't allow the user to use search from the app's HUD.
<vthompson> I filed a bug stating that the music app needs to be pushed to the store: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1283852
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283852 in Ubuntu Music App "After upgrading to r1.1.350 search is not usable from the HUD" [Undecided,New]
<matv1> popey if i might trouble you again at this late hour
<matv1> I still get a crash on qmlscene
<popey> vthompson: works for me on 355
<matv1> and logs saying opengl is still an issue
<vthompson> popey, is 355 in the store though?
<matv1> did you say the bug was in qt? not in virtualbox ?
<popey> matv1: bug it qt, there's an environment variable you can set to work around it, let me find it
<popey> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32225 thats the upstream bug matv1
<popey> QSG_RENDER_LOOP=basic qmlscene app.qml
<matv1> great! thanks again
<popey> np
<popey> vthompson: No, 350 is, hmm
<popey> vthompson: we tried last week to push a bunch of updates to the store
<vthompson> popey, understandable. ahayzen fixed the search cmake issue shortly thereafter
<popey> ah, yes, I see from trunk
<popey> ok, will pounce on sergiusens or balloons tomorrow to get it bumped.
<vthompson> popey, cool. Thank you!
<popey> np
<sergiusens> popey, bump want?
<sergiusens> still here
<popey> sergiusens: push an update to music-app to the store
<sergiusens> sure
<popey> got time now?
<sergiusens> popey, yeah
<vthompson> sergiusens, there was a fix to get search working shortly after you last pushed it
<popey> ok, lets do it
<vthompson> sergiusens, thanks!
<sergiusens> np
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> popey, sergiusens, actually there is one MP that I wanted popey to look at to verify the first item in the queue being hidden
<vthompson> ahayzen, \o
<ahayzen> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-1276170/+merge/207810
 * popey looks
<vthompson> ahayzen, you have faster fingers than I. :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, lol or faster internet
<vthompson> likely both
<popey> ok, sergiusens hang fire till I test that pls
<sergiusens> popey, already fired, but the bullets are free
<sergiusens> will wait
<popey> heh
<ahayzen> vthompson, u seen my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/music-app/improved-nomusic-msg/+merge/207795
<vthompson> ahayzen, just seeing it now. We'll have to broach that topic when we move away from Grilo
<vthompson> ahayzen, Just wanted to give others a chance to review. I'll top approve now.
<ahayzen> vthompson, the thing was at the moment it will work but this will 'break' it
<ahayzen> vthompson, as it uses the onchanged rather than directly on the property like before
<vthompson> ahayzen, right and it would have been broken with a move away from grilo even without Michael's change
<ahayzen> vthompson, i think it would have worked...but it doesn't really matter anyway as long as we remember it when we move away from Grilo
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-16
<Nikesh> elimisteve: any info linux on the ASUS C300? It seems to have a slower processor but overall cheaper and in my opinion looks more attractive
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Nikesh> nhaines: elimisteve and i were previously talking about ubuntu on chromebooks
<nhaines> Ah.
<krabador> ok, people, i know about "when it's ready " approach, on software development, but "when the new porting guide it's ready"? :D
<krabador> preview porting guide mentioned android 10.1 ad driver base , it will be the same in the new?
<nhaines> Hopefully this week.  And we'll know about the base when the new porting guide comes out.
<krabador> ok, why no more saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip file, but only vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz ?
<wxl> krabador: saucy's eol?
<krabador> wxl, i mean not "saucy" "trusty" or what the future will have
<krabador> i mean the .zip file
<wxl> krabador: where you seeing this?
<krabador> wxl, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/pending/
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/
<krabador> with the firs, i can flash it on my gs2 with cm-10.1-20131129-UNOFFICIAL-i9100.zip
<wxl> hm good question
<wxl> it sure looks like zips haven't been happening for years
<wxl> but since you don't need the device-specific build (e.g. mako), you should be able to untar and then zip and you'dbe good
<krabador> wxl,  zip have a meta-inf folder
<krabador> that tar.gz havent
<krabador> and it seems are build specific
<wxl> i have a suspicion that's circumstantial
<wxl> in any case, that hasn't existed in 2 years so i suggest trying to find some other solution
<krabador> wxl, .zip file it's recovery flashable
<krabador> i'm here to ask that , if some touch developer here, can explain me about
<wxl> what is the specific question?
<krabador> why no more .zip file.
<wxl> isn't that irrelevant? :)
<wxl> if it's gone, it's gone
<krabador> if it's gone, it's because something. a reason that can help me to understand how can i move
<krabador> i'm not properly religious , in that type of thinfs.
<wxl> my suspicion is that there was no need for it in light of the currently supported devices for ubuntu touch
<krabador> things.
<dobey> ubuntu phone images are no longer based on CM
<dobey> they're based on AOSP
<krabador> dobey, then portings how can be released?
<dobey> generic images can't be supported for phones. one must build a custom image with the drivers in the image, for a specific device
<dobey> a new porting guide should hopefully be going up on the web site soon
<krabador> really great
<dobey> only advice i can offer, is to wait for that
<krabador> dobey, ok, but when images was based on cm, driver stuff was used from cm
<wxl> krabador: yes, but it's not, so…
<krabador> today's armhf images, support the same amomunt, of hardware?
<dobey> krabador: drivers are provided by manufacturers. if a cm kernel was available for your device that included those drivers, then it might have worked. if the manufacturer provides drivers that work with AOSP then it should work fine as well
<krabador> dobey, yes, my device was in this situation, cm kernel supporting it, but less manifacturer support
<krabador> *it's
<dobey> unless someone else has already done a newer port to your device, i think the best answer is "wait for the new porting guide to appear"
<dobey> anyway, now i must go
<krabador> ok, thanx for your time
<tsdgeos> popey: ping
<mvo> bzoltan_: good morning! click is available in the landing-013 ppa, would you have time to test if its good for the SDK? i.e. if all the bits are in there now that you need?
<mvo> bzoltan_: I will do the testing on the phone once I managed to flash it again
<bzoltan_> mvo:  I have done it already :)
<mvo> bzoltan_: woah, you rock
<bzoltan_> mvo:  I am motivated :) I need that click
<mvo> bzoltan_: ok, if you (or someone in your team) could test it on the phone that would help me, I killed my phone and currently struggle to get it back to live (even ubuntu-device-flash --boostrap in fastboot mode does not work right now and complains it can't enter recovery - but I'm not a phone wizz :/)
<bzoltan_> mvo: OK, leave it to me
<mvo> \o/
<ogra_> mvo, probably because fastboot mode isnt recovery :)
<elimisteve> Does anyone know how I can tell my Ubuntu Touch device to vibrate via some API call?
<mvo> bzoltan_: ogra_ helped me getting my phone issues sorted, I should be able to work on this too soon!
<popey> tsdgeos: pong
<elimisteve> only at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/ do I see anything about vibration patterns, but that's for push notifications
<tsdgeos> popey: i missed a bzr/launchpad link when reading your email about the document viewer
<popey> tsdgeos: lp:~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/document-hub/
<NikTh> Hello all. Someone here who is getting a blank screen with a cursor only when tried this ?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<tsdgeos> popey: i could have found it, i mean next time it may be a good idea to have it in the email so peoepl might not do one extra click/search :)
<popey> tsdgeos: added to http://people.canonical.com/~alan/docviewer/readme.txt (which was linked from the mail)
<tsdgeos> :)
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is it possible ot install  ubuntu-touch on bq aquaris 4 ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Innovation Day! :-D
<popey> aLeSD: no, the 4 isn't a supported device.
<aLeSD> popey, what's the problem ? Drivers ?
<popey> aLeSD: nobody has ported to that device
<elimisteve> asked my vibration question on askubuntu.com
<Guest74758> How can I run ubuntu on SumSung note3 mobile phone?
<icewalk> hello guys
<icewalk> how can run ubuntu on phone?
<Siilwyn> icewalk, you can by running it on a newer Nexus device. Or buying the BQ phone which has it pre-installed.
<aLeSD> Nexus 9 ?
<newbuntuer> would anyone be so kind to give me some hints as to install ubuntu on the bq?
<newbuntuer> as to how* to
<rpadovani> newbuntuer, what's wrong with https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ ?
<rpadovani> newbuntuer, (as long as you talking about acquaris e 4.5)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ when you will review the settings ui branch, if I'm online, could you please ping me? I would like to discuss (have a suggestion tbh) about a detail of the qml implementation
<newbuntuer> kinda has less info on that specific device
<newbuntuer> can't get all the steps done
<rpadovani> newbuntuer, where do you stuck?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, will do, as soon as I catch up with everything that happened while I was away
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, how are your eyes btw?
<newbuntuer> I need the exact working version in images
<newbuntuer> lots of people bricked theirs by trying a wrong one
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, only the right one atm, left one next 18 Mar. Good, I don't 100% yet but no pain and light doesn't hurt me anymore
<rpadovani> thanks for asking :-)
<newbuntuer> hope you recover soon
<newbuntuer> is it any painful to recover from that? or bothersome?
<popey> newbuntuer: which bq?
<rpadovani> newbuntuer, if you have Acquaris E4.5 the right command for flash is
<rpadovani> ubuntu-device-flash touch ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 --device krillin
<popey> that wont work for retail bought E4.5
<rpadovani> newbuntuer, nah, it isn't painful, only annoying because for 3/4 days you have to stay in the darkness
<rpadovani> popey, why not?
<popey> because its locked
<popey> I think
<popey> yours is unlocked
<rpadovani> well, but newbuntuer said he is stucked at flash step here
<rpadovani> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<rpadovani> so he should already unlocked the device
<popey> well, newbuntuer which device?
<newbuntuer> E4.5
<popey> did you unlock it somehow?
<newbuntuer> hardware wise, they are the same, it "should work"
<newbuntuer> bqs are unlocked from factory iirc
<davmor2> newbuntuer: E4.5 on android, if so you would need bq to provide an image you can flash using their flash tool
<popey> I don't believe they are.
<newbuntuer> has anyone done that on the E4.5 before? anyone here I mean
<popey> i dont think so, no.
<newbuntuer> I see, so I'm out in the wild then
<newbuntuer> :P
<popey> newbuntuer: well, the answer is, buy a bq ubuntu phone ㋛
<newbuntuer> sure, buying the device twice is always a good solution :)
<jgdx> when's the next flash sale?
<Elleo> jgdx: I don't think its been announced yet
<jgdx> ack
<monkeyslut> Hi guys. I need som wifi help, if you have it
<monkeyslut> I\m running ubuntu touch on a Nexus 5, and can\t connect to Wifi ch.13
<monkeyslut> have been trying to get iw installed, but apt-get apparently doesnt work
<popey> jgdx: bq said on twitter that it would be this week
<popey> monkeyslut: the image is read-only by default, so yes, apt wont work
<popey> dobey: you have nexus 5? is wifi broken on it?
<monkeyslut> nah, not broken. its just that I cannot connect to channel 13
<monkeyslut> since the image is registered as a USA device, where channel 13 is forbidden
<popey> ahhh
<monkeyslut> the advice Ive found online is to use iw reg set to change it, but iw isnt installed, and apt-get doesnt work...
<jgdx> popey, thanks. Hope it's outside EU this time as well.
<popey> jgdx: I suspect it's exactly the same store, just more stock
<popey> jgdx: where you based?
<popey> monkeyslut: you can make it read-write, but then you break OTA update process a bit. You could just grab the iw binary from the package?
<jgdx> popey, Norway
<jgdx> oh well
<popey> i know Mirv asked about sending to finland, but not sure about norway
<monkeyslut> popey, thats of course right, might work, hadnt thought of that
<monkeyslut> Ill google the how-tos and try it, thanks for the help!
<Mirv> popey: jgdx: Finland was added during that day and I actually managed to order mine, Norway might be of course more problematic for them since it's outside EU
<popey> yeah
<jgdx> Mirv, right.. but it's _so_ close though.
<jgdx> I'll ask them directly.
<Mirv> jgdx: I asked in their support chat on the website, and they confirmed they're adding it. someone also asked on Twitter.
<jgdx> Mirv, cool, thank you!
<Mirv> jgdx: to clarify, when I asked about Finland, to tip where you could ask too :) sorry if you already hoped for good news..
<Mirv> the support chat exceeded my expectations since they really had info at hand, maybe they would have on Norway too since I'm sure there have been several requests on the shipping countries lately
<davmor2> jgdx: order it at timo's address and ask him nicely to forward it :)
<Mirv> :)
<jgdx> Mirv, ah. /me goes for more coffee.
<jgdx> davmor2, what about your place? you have a lot of free time :p
<popey> No good, his house is full of lego and wool.
<davmor2> popey: no it isn't only the office is full of lego and wool :P
<popey> :)
<popey> given I only ever see your house via your webcam, I believe the rest of the house doesn't exist :)
<davmor2> popey: hahahaha
<popey> Have you ever seen the flim "Source Code"? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0945513/ ?
<davmor2> popey: well downstairs is kitchen and living room, kitchen is full of Kitchenaid stuff so Sue can do baking, and the Livingroom is mostly Corner settee and cds and dvd/blurays 3000 isn't a lot right?
<popey> heh
<davmor2> well techincally 2987 close enough in my book :)
<davmor2> popey: yes
<davmor2> popey: it is more vanilla skies-esq than actual coding
<davmor2> popey: or loopers maybe, or timecop
<davmor2> popey: does that help
<popey> yeah, i like it.
<davmor2> popey: you might like the others too then
<popey> not seen vanilla skies
<popey> seen loopers and timecop
<davmor2> popey: you might also like limitless
<popey> ta
<davmor2> popey: also Lucy which has the worlds weirdest ending
 * popey adds to list
<davmor2> popey: minority report too that is iroboty crossed with timecop
<davmor2> popey: also if you haven't seen it now you see me
<Myself5> popey, is there meanwhile a updated guide for porting Ubuntu Touch
<Myself5> ?
<popey> Myself5: its in progress.
<Myself5> hum k
<Myself5> a friend told me what I need to do but the phone does not boot at all
<popey> Myself5: it's currently being reviewed, but a few people are on vacation today so I can't get you a full update
<Myself5> I am not sure but it might related to my phone using a custom mkbootimg I guess
<Myself5> can you at least verify if the install process on the page is correct ?
<popey> what page?
<popey> and what device?
<Myself5> searching at the moment .. I can't find it anymore
<Myself5> device is Sony Xperia Z2 codename sirius
<Myself5> I used the official sony AOSP 4.4.4 device trees and compiled a Ubuntu Touch build
<Myself5> then fastboot flashed the boot.img the cache.img and the system.img
<Myself5> and then run the tool to install the ubuntu prebuilt thingy
<popey> ah okay.
<popey> nice device!
<popey> I'd love a sony device running ubuntu touch.
<Myself5> yeah.. me too :D
<Myself5> thats why I wanted to port it :D
<popey> well, I'm sure the porting guide will be available soon, sorry it's taken so long.
<popey> turns out it's not a straightforward document to craft
<Myself5> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<Myself5> the Flashing the Image part
<Myself5> I flashed system.img in addition
<Myself5> also this guy could gt a update too, as the newest version is vivid not utopic as usual
<Myself5> *as used there
<sturmflut-work> popey, mzanetti, rpadovani: https://plus.google.com/102486542947898431342/posts/AE7m1rdR6Jm any additions or corrections?
<popey> sturmflut-work: for "games" you should add "port all of simon tathams puzzles"
<popey> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/
<popey> those
<sturmflut-work> popey: Ooooh!
<popey> oooh indeed
<popey> js versions on that page work fine, just need the UI work
<Myself5> popey, would it be possible to take a look at the yet to be verified guide ?
<popey> sturmflut-work: fyi, file manager is getting samba support
<popey> Myself5: it's not my document, so no, sorry.
 * sturmflut-work takes notes
<Myself5> ok :(
<popey> sturmflut-work: also, there is a checkers game... https://launchpad.net/checkers
<popey> sturmflut-work: would be good for someone to update as I know Filippo is busy.
<popey> sturmflut-work: samegame exists https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.samegame
<sturmflut-work> popey: Okay, it was not in the app store so I overlooked it, but I'll add a link
<popey> yeah
<Myself5> popey, let me know when there is a possibility to take a look at the documentary :P
<popey> sturmflut-work: can you add "Prey" to things that need porting.
<popey> Myself5: ask david calle when he's around. it's his
 * sturmflut-work furiously scribbles notes
<popey> sturmflut-work: https://preyproject.com/
<popey> sturmflut-work: on the subject of backup / data sync - See Syncthing
<popey> it works on the phone, but application lifecycle kills it in the background
<popey> would be nice to have a lifecycle exception of some kind for these kinds of sync services
<popey> if we made Syncthing the _blessed_ one, I think that would be awesome.
<popey> as it's FOSS, so beats dropbox, btsync and friends to a cocked hat
<popey> and could ship by default.
<popey> sturmflut-work: on the subject of shazam, Elleo made https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/com.mikeasoft.eyrie
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: "Ports of popular open source apps" <-- I think the second entry for that should be 'closed source'
<Elleo> popey: yeah, the echoprint database isn't terribly comprehensive though
<uuhimhere> when do you use cpio and when do you use tar?
<popey> uuhimhere: i haven't used cpio for years
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: for fitbit mzanetti has uFit and a scope (no syncing though)
<popey> sturmflut-work: tic-tac-toe https://github.com/jamesodhunt/qml-noughts-and-crosses
<uuhimhere> popey well the bootimg file for my phone uses cpio
<popey> sturmflut-work: correlate this list of things that people made a while back but may not have updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Collection
<popey> uuhimhere: retro!
<popey> we should probably wipe that page as we no longer use the ppa
<uuhimhere> popey, i believe most samsung uses it
<popey> but nice reference of stuff people have don
<popey> \o/ lunch
<Elleo> popey: was just thinking it might be worth trying to setup some sort of 'community porting team', gather together folks who are already porting apps from other platforms with the aim being a) port more stuff! b) act as a resource for any third party wanting to get started porting their own stuff
<sturmflut-work> popey, Elleo: Uff, thanks a lot! I took all your corrections and am about to correlate with the collection now.
<popey> Elleo: +1
<popey> sturmflut-work: also.. Scummvm
 * popey nudges willcooke :)
<popey> sturmflut-work: might be useful to add "frameworks / tools" to the list.
<willcooke> Scumm would be excellent.  I poked around at the weekend and it looks like bschaefer has the SDL1.2 Mir backend
<popey> for example I'd like to see things like Love2D and Kivy ported
<popey> because once those are brought over, there's the possibility for lots of apps/games written using those tools to come over easily
<sturmflut-work> popey: Excellent idea, I will make a section for libraries.
<popey> We (community team) are considering buying a bunch (maybe 10) of bq phones, to give/lend to people if it may help them port stuff over
<popey> I'd be interested to hear of good projects / people to add to the list of potential candidates.
<popey> sturmflut-work: last time I thought about this topic, this is the 2 minute list of things I wanted http://paste.ubuntu.com/10255328/
<popey> a generic audio recorder would be nice.
<Elleo> popey: I think that needs better support in the platform to be really useful
<popey> an audio book listening app (which isn't the music player) would be nice too.
<Elleo> popey: so that audio recording doesn't get suspended
<popey> yeah, but we need apps to push that kind of thing
<popey> just like the music app pushed media-hub and mediascanner
<Elleo> true
<popey> but also, we need to not let apps whither because the platform can't support their use cases
<popey> see also:- your spotify app
<Elleo> yeah :/
<bzoltan_> is here anybody who would be up for a pre-beta top secret SDK feature testing? :D I have a prototype for the single image SDK kit configuration what suppose to be much faster than the click chroot bootstraping
<bzoltan_> popey: nik90: dpm ^
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: I can test it out for you if you want
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  so you feel brave :)
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: *braves* one of my many middle names
<bzoltan_> DanChapman: Here is the branch -> lp:~bzoltan/+junk/static_chroots
<DanChapman> cd
<DanChapman> oops
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  It has two scripts, one is the tester and the other one the real deal
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  basically you can simple execute the tester script ... it will download 1.8GB+600MB, so you need fairly fast network
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: ok cool, network should be fine. Right it's just started now
<bzoltan_> DanChapman: the story is that i want to sack the click chroot debootsraping because it takes ages and it is unreliable with development series ... so I have created few static images and plan to set up the static image as schroot directory
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: that's a nice idea!! Anything to speed it all up is a +1 from me
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  that is what i thought :)
<sturmflut-work> popey, Elleo: I updated the blog post with most of your corrections/additions, including the Touch/Collection and popey's list.
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: cool :)
<sturmflut-work> Elleo: Now it just needs as much exposure as possible, I posted it on G+ but I have just five followers :>
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: post it to the ubuntu app developers group, that has ~7000 members
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549
<sturmflut-work> Elleo: ...that is an excellent idea. I still struggle with the whole concept of those "Circle" thingies.
 * sturmflut-work is getting old
<Elleo> :)
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: the link to love2d in your list is broken
<sturmflut-work> Elleo: Err, true.
<sturmflut-work> Elleo: Fixed :)
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: great :)
<Myself5> popey, is it the davidcalle who just joined i should ask:P ?
 * davidcalle hides
<davidcalle> Myself5, what's the question? :)
<Myself5> I try porting Ubuntu Touch to my Sony Xperia Z2
<Myself5> but the official update guide is not really helping me
<Myself5> and popey said there is a new one, which just needs to get verified yet
<Myself5> so I was wondering if you could give me the unverified one
<davidcalle> Yes, for now, you can refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/NewPorting which is a being-updated version of the deprecated guide. The newer version (the NewPorting doc + more info) will land this week.
<Myself5> oh cool
<Myself5> thank you very much :D
<davidcalle> Myself5, also if you have specific questions, just ping me :)
<Myself5> will do
<popey> thanks davidcalle
<Myself5> so shall I use a CM11 based tree or a AOSP based tree ?!
<davidcalle> Myself5, depends on the device, but it looks like there is an AOSP tree for it : http://developer.sonymobile.com/2014/11/06/android-5-0-xperia-z3-running-aosp/
<Myself5> yeah there
<Myself5> is
<Myself5> thats why I was asking
<davidcalle> Myself5, ah :)
<davidcalle> Myself5, well, AOSP is easier, but if you have experience with CM11, that works too
<Myself5> well I have experiences with both
<Myself5> so I guess AOSP would be easier then, right ?
<davidcalle> popey, do you mind having a look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ ? I've changed it quite a lot and the CMS has made my life difficult this morning, it needs a second pair of eyes.
<davidcalle> Myself5, I guess so, yes
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10255917/ but there also seems to be some times dumped to the terminal do you need those aswell?
<popey> ok davidcalle
<popey> davidcalle: mind if I edit directly? or do you want me to provide feedback only?
<davidcalle> popey, I don't mind at all
<popey> ok
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  thank you ... let me see
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  Yes, I need the consol logs too
<tsdgeos> someone please? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/address-book-app/aim_is_not_aim/+merge/249161
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10256002/
<bzoltan_> DanChapman: cool... we are 15 minutes faster with the static chroot
<bzoltan_> DanChapman: thank you, I may ask an other round of tests later if you do not mind
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: yeah it was much quicker! Awesome!
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: sure thing, just give me a ping
<Myself5> davidcalle: if this http://developer.sonymobile.com/knowledge-base/open-source/open-devices/aosp-build-instructions/how-to-build-aosp-kitkat-for-unlocked-xperia-devices/ is the roomservice I shall use for AOSP (only shinano and sirius device repos), do I need to add any additional hardware repos ?
<Myself5> I think all needed repos (the stock google ones) are already in the Ubuntu Manifest
<davidcalle> Myself5, this would need a confirmation from janimo (which is not here atm), but I believe you are good, yes
<Myself5> hum :/
<Myself5> guess I really need to fix my local setup then...
<Myself5> I guess it is sonys custom mkbootimg
<popey> davidcalle: made a couple of minor changes, not published
<popey> davidcalle: want me to publish them?
<davidcalle> popey, sure :)
<popey> ok
<davidcalle> Thanks!
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  it would be great if you would pull the latest revision of that branch and re-run the test script.
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: sure... running it now
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  what is you geo location, if you do not mind the question?
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: i'm in the UK near London
<elopio> ping Kaleo, is there a way to know if the flash has been used?
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  Cool. That should have fairly good bandwidt to the main archive.
<elopio> or ricmm ^:  is there a way to know if the flash has been used?
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10256644/ hmm but it looks like it used the tar from the last run. Do you need me to delete it and re-run
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  good observation ... just pull the branch and re-run :)
<sturmflut-work> Elleo: Is the G+ "Ubuntu App Developers" Community moderated or something? I can't see my post on the website
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: not that I'm aware of, you might need to be a member of the community first though
<sturmflut-work> Elleo: I think I am
<sturmflut-work> Elleo: I can see my post in the community on the phone, but not on the website
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: searching the members list here: https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549/members for "sturm" doesn't show any members
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: not sure if there's a delay in that being updated, but might be worth double checking you're in the community
<mhall119> sturmflut-work: google will flag some posts as spam, in which case a moderator has to go through them and approve it
<mhall119> which I've done for you post now
<ogra_> spammer !
<ogra_> :)
<popey> heh
<popey> but it's such _nice_ spam!
<ogra_> yummy :)
<sturmflut-work> mhall119: Thank you very much!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> just about everything in that community's spam queue was valid posts, Google's being a little heavy-handed I think
<bzoltan_> DanChapman: OK, I have added a simple fix and now the test should be fine
<popey> Elleo: do we have a bug for apostrophes in the osk? seems hard to do "I'm" in the OSK
<Elleo> popey: a fix for that just landed in vivid recently and is currently in a silo to sync into rtm
<Elleo> popey: so now you can just type "im" and it'll autocorrect to "I'm"
<Elleo> same for lots of words with apostrophes
<popey> yay!
<jgdx> Laney, hey, wanna take another look at [1]? Added a fullstop. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-insertsim/+merge/248835
<Laney> jgdx: thx, give me 30 minutes to finish up a meeting
<popey> Elleo: reply from insider... "That's service! :)"
<Laney> do you know what's up with CI?
<Elleo> popey: :)
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: ahh ok then i'll start a fresh run now
<jgdx> Laney, no :|
<jgdx> I'll do another run
<Elleo> sturmflut-work: I can see your post now :)
<sturmflut-work> Elleo: Jep, it finally worked
<sturmflut-work> Elleo: I am one of those "Internet Celebrities" now?
<Elleo> heh
<sturmflut-work> BTW, was the PickerPanel component moved? According to the API documentation one has to "import Ubuntu.Components 1.1", but PickerPanel now only seems to be available with "import Ubuntu.Components.Pickers 1.0"
<sturmflut-work> One of my old apps no longer works because of this
<elopio> ping jibel: in order to check if the flash was fired or not, would it be enough to check the exif image properties?
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: hey, sorry took a while http://paste.ubuntu.com/10257872/
<jibel> elopio, I guess so. Then if exif is OK, but flash didn't fire, it's another problem and should probably be covered by a lower level test.
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  Cool. Thank you. My tool saves 15 minutes :)
<DanChapman> bzoltan_: yw :) It really is a massive time save.. nice one!
<bzoltan_> DanChapman:  It is really only a proof of concept :) I need to convince people to replace the click chroot bootsraping with the static images. But for that I need a place where we could host these images... for example wjere teh system images are and I need to patch the click project with this method
<caonicaldroid> Help anyone
<popey> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<popey> FINE!
<frecel> can someone explain to me what did I breake this time
<frecel> 2015/02/16 10:26:47 Cannot push /home/artur/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-24574f2485162756e588acf79501348b4a5c8c01699f4da1fabcd16c498fb2a0.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is 542M
<daker> frecel: your cache partition doesn't have enough free space, maybe ogra_ can help you
<frecel> daker: already solved, did exactly what you said
<frecel> daker: popey came to the rescue
<popey> Whoooosh!
<popey> Imagine me with a big orange cape on it.
<popey> Ubuntu logo emblazoned on the back.
<popey> Photoshop that someone please :)
<popey> On second thoughts, don't :)
<frecel> I think you meant to say "gimp that"
<popey> yeah, but if I ask people to "gimp a picture of popey" - I can only imagine what they come up with
<fredflegel> can someone enlighten me on the status of carddav/caldav sync on ubuntu touch?
<SturmFlut> Just reading the comments for https://plus.google.com/102486542947898431342/posts/NbLsB1Nk6Wp . It is about time that some manufacturer ships enough UT devices for everybody :/
<davmor2> SturmFlut: we only just released our first phone, so come on :)
<caonicaldroid> help me
<caonicaldroid> anyone"
<simosx> caonicaldroid, what's up?
<caonicaldroid> does touch work on s3 good yet
<simosx> what is 's3'?
<davmor2> caonicaldroid: Ubuntu does not make a build for the s3 there is a community port https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices listed but I have no idea how good bad or indifferent it is
<wxl> i assume caonicaldroid means a samsung galaxy s3
<wxl> caonicaldroid: much of the information about ports is outdated, so i'd say it does not work "good" yet, although it may be easy to make happen. there's a new porting guide coming soon that should make this more of a reality.
<krabador> i know that's annoying to read something like "when will be ready the new porting guide?" but
<krabador> when will be ready the new porting guide?
<popey> krabador: ask again tomorrow :)
<popey> lots of involved people are on vacation
<krabador> ooh, great, happy holidayz :D
<stu> I have a problem where apparmor denies most of my apps access to mmap /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/client-platform/mesa.so. I'm not very familiar with apparmor, but I've tried to find something in the cnofig files that would allow this, and it seems it is not allowed anywhere that I can find. Could it be that apparmor config files were not updated at some point?
<popey> stu: if you think it's an apparmor bug then I'd certainly file one. jdstrand works on that but he's on vacation today I think.
<tyhicks> stu: please file a bug against the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu package
<stu> I guess this is tree questions, really: 1) how do I find the version history of config files for ubuntu touch? -- I looked at launchpad but was mostly confused. 2) Would it be likely that upgrading about weekly since some time in november could have missed something, and 3) maybe someone already noticed this?
<tyhicks> stu: here's the answer to #1: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/trunk
<tyhicks> stu: what you're asking about in #2 is unlikely
<tyhicks> stu: for #3, I don't see any open bugs that relate to that denial (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bugs)
<wxl> so i always see the mention of "getting sign off from qa." is this the same team as the qa team for desktop, etc? what does sign off consist of? all i see is exploratory testing mentioned on their qa, so maybe that's it, but i see no where this is tracked.
<stu> Ok thanks, I didn't realize that apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu was what I was looking for...
<popey> wxl: yes, QA team does desktop and phone
<wxl> popey: is there a tracker for the progress of the "sign off?"
<popey> in the silo's they are marked as signed off by QA
<wxl> popey: how does someone in the community participate in that process/
<popey> wxl: I would recommend speaking to jibel or davmor2 (as they work on QA) .
<popey> I expect that they will say they can get community help with things like the mako/flo/manta testing
<popey> but not for the bq/meizu ones because we have contractual obligations to fulfil for those.
<wxl> understood
<popey> however, I would expect there's a _big_ list of stuff that could be done
<popey> and suspect they'd welcome the help :)
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> jibel: davmor2: ping me when you're around again, i'd like to talk about helping with mako testing
<caonicaldroid> i just wanna try it out.
<caonicaldroid> Does it go off your phone plan and stuff still
<caonicaldroid> and yes i mean samsung galaxy s3
<caonicaldroid> so theres no good way to do it yet
<caonicaldroid> ?
<caonicaldroid> are they at least working on it
<caonicaldroid> and is there a copy of build.prop i can have for a working device
<k1l_> see the devices wiki list
<Myself5> caonicaldroid, you mean if there is someone porting Ubuntu for your device ?
<Myself5> do it on your own :P
<caonicaldroid> If i can get a build.prop i may be able to make it work on s3
<Myself5> popey, just to clearify, I only need a AOSP device tree to compile and a modified kernel, right ?
<Myself5> cause then I'll try again with the new mkbootimg
<Myself5> s/the new/sonys new/
<popey> I'm not the one to ask
<Myself5> hum k
<popey> I am as eager to read the porting guide as you! :D
<Myself5> I read it already xD
<simosx> Myself5, you read the new version of the porting guide?
<Myself5> yeah...
<popey> unfortunately there's no AOSP tree for my device
<Myself5> should I not have said I did xD ?
<Myself5> there is one for mine :) Sony y3
<Myself5> *<3
<Myself5> but Sony uses a different mkbootimg compared to stock AOSP
<Myself5> and it seems like the option to select a different mkbootimg binary is not inside the Ubuntu build repo
<Myself5> however it is in Android 4.4.2
<Myself5> so I guess it was removed
<Jokersww> Has anyone had success installing Ubuntu touch to a Nexus 7 2013?
<nhaines> It's been the official development target for tablets for a year so... yes.
<Jokersww> ok, I flashed mine to the devel channel and it is stuck on the Google load screen.
<Jokersww> can anyone help with this?
<caonicaldroid> Does ubuntu touch use android at all
<PLA1> Jokersww: I am running Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 7 2013.
<stu> tyhicks: I filed a bug now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1422521
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422521 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "mmap of ...mir/client-platform/mesa.so DENIED" [Undecided,New]
<tyhicks> thanks stu
<popey> hey PLA1, didn't see you lurking there :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-17
<PLA1> popey: Hello. Just hopped on this channel today.
<popey> nice to see you :)
<PLA1> popey: Thanks. You rock.
<popey> Team effort \o/
<PLA1> The webbrowser-app doesn't appear to handle http basic authentication. Before I file a bug can someone confirm it is not just me.
<b43> anybody have any idea how to install lxle on a tablet, not virtual but to replace the existing os
<mcc> Hello... I recently got a touchscreen laptop (Yoga 3 nonpro)... i am looking for a linux distribution which can be flexible about DPI (the DPI is weird) and which does something that feels kind of right with the touch screen...
<popey> PLA1: what, you don't get a dialog?
<mcc> curious if ubuntu touch is worth looking into where i can find out more about what i should expect from it... is this something i can use as a desktop/development distribution or is it exclusively for mobile devices?
<popey> ;.
<popey> PLA1: tested, agreed, it's busted.
<PLA1> popey: Unauthorized.
<PLA1> I will file a bug. Thanks for the verification.
<b43> google is of no help, tryin to find instructions to load lxle on a windows tablet
<popey> PLA1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app please file there, let me have the link once you do and I'll confirm
<popey> b43: what's lxle?
<b43> similar to lubuntu, but with full apps n suites
<b43> only way i kno so far is with a dvd, but the tablet does not have any optical drives, so i need instructions before i try it straight from the sd card
<popey> b43: probably a question for #lubuntu or #ubuntu, but not here
<popey> IMO
<b43> i came from #ubuntu, i was referred to this channel
<popey> this is -touch where we talk mostly about phones and tablets and touch screen laptops
<popey> hmm
<b43> they said they dont work with tablets
<popey> odd
<b43> the tablet im tryin to load it in is a touch screen tablet
<popey> so i see
<wxl> sounds like a question for #lxle, b43
 * popey pokes daftykins in #ubuntu
<b43> ok wxl, i will try lxle
<wxl> but even for that matter, lubuntu isn't going to support such a thing
<b43> ive seen videos on youtube already with people havin multi touch tablets with lubuntu loaded on it
<wxl> yeah i've seen such things, too, and they've usually gone through all sorts of hassles to get it work
<b43> id rather go through some hassles than keep this as a windows device, i fkin hate windows
<wxl> by hassles, i mean writing modules
<wxl> hacking basic input
<wxl> etc etc etc
<b43> oh crap, so there wont be any instructions at all??
<wxl> exactly
<popey> surely this is just a pc with a touch screen?
<popey> nothing special
<popey> i had one 6 years ago
<b43> no its a windows tablet, not a desktop or laptop
<mcc> lenovo sells it as like a convertable laptop
<b43> lubuntu has virtual keyboard right from synaptics, so its doable
<popey> http://www.johnlewis.com/lenovo-yoga-3-pro-convertible-ultrabook-intel-core-m-8gb-ram-256gb-ssd-13-3-qhd-touch-screen/p1759067
<b43> the one i have is not a laptop, its strictly tablet
<popey> that?
<b43> no, strictly tablet
<wxl> kind of like windows phone
<b43> yes, but significantly bigger
<popey> http://blog.networkmarketingjobs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/dom-joly-phone.jpg
<popey> like that?
<b43> surface pro 3
<b43> lmao, not quite that big
<popey> :)
<b43> hahahaha, thats too big
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCgYDsuR2xs
<popey> etc
<b43> inconsiderate
<b43> hahahaa, i think i want a giant phone like that
<PLA1> http basic auth bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1422534
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422534 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "No user name and password prompt for http basic authentication protected pages" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks PLA1
<b43> theres only 2 bots in #lxle
<PLA1> popey: :-)
<b43> so is it a dead end in terms of instructions?
<b43> how bout regular ubuntu then, im sure it would basically be the same, so what do i put exactly on the sd card??
<popey> its an intel device, right?
<b43> yes
<b43> intel, not arm
<popey> worth trying desktop ubuntu on a usb stick, for sure.
<b43> n boot from usb?
<popey> I honestly have never seen this kind of thing so don't know
<b43> ouch, if it doesnt work, the reset function wont even work
<OerHeks> b43 maybe a good start http://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux/comments/2pbcwj/stepbystep_guide_for_install_ubuntu_on_the/ && http://www.reddit.com/r/surfacelinux
<b43> ok ill check it out, thx oerheks
<b43> ugh, it says have to repartion =/
<b43> oh, they want dual boot, i dont want to windows to remain
<OerHeks> Yes, unless you wipe windows.
<b43> the windows**
<popey> sounds like fun
<b43> thats idea, i dont want any microsoft POS left when all is said n done
<b43> i dont want dual boot or virtual drive or whatever, i want windows completely gone
<OerHeks> 'use entire disk' is the option for you
<b43> ok, im doin some readin
<b43> heh, so it is goin to be through usb drive, lol, never would have thought of that
<b43> cant believe i was stumped by this, but i sure didnt want to have to use an external dvd drive
 * keithzg went over pretty exclusively to USB and PXE installs years ago. It's the future, whoo!
<b43> ugh, cant do it yet, need a usb to ethernet cord, just in case the wifi drivers dont work right after fresh install
<popey> i have a couple of those kicking around
<popey> surprisingly the Apple one works better than most
<b43> let me borrow one, but not the apple
<popey> the Nintendo Wii one also works well
<b43> i hate apple worse than windows
<popey> meh
<popey> I used to
<popey> Then realised their just people making their way in the world like the rest of us.
<b43> u couldnt pay me enough money to willingly use apple for myself
<popey> heh
<popey> I have an iPhone I never use now, so that's a good thing I guess :)
<b43> id rather be dead ass broke n homeless than support apple
<popey> hah
 * popey steps back a bit ㋛
<popey> We can learn some things from them :)
<b43> no apple for me, no exceptions
<popey> ok.
<b43> id even sell my liver or kidney or both before i become an apple supporter
<OerHeks> What had we to do without cups, ...
<keithzg> OerHeks: Not quite fair, Apple bought the folks who did CUPS
<popey> also, they gave khtml (webkit) a kick up the arse
<keithzg> Again, though, that's mostly just money.
<popey> Which, they have an awful lot of.
<keithzg> KHTML versus early versions of webkit wasn't really that different (I should know, I ran Konqueror as my primary browser for years, heh)
<keithzg> Yeah, but the think is that means the only thing we can really learn from them is "if you have money, you'll be sucessful"
<keithzg> which, sure, that's capitalism, but it's not a development direction ;)
<keithzg> There are lessons to be learned from Apple's success, definitely. But their approach is by no means one that FOSS should, or even can, actually emulate.
<b43> i still cannot and will not follow apple, period
<popey> (I think we got that)
<keithzg> ;)
<b43> ok, as long as we r on the same page on that
 * popey prints that out to be sure
<popey> via cups
<keithzg> Again, CUPS was developed for years by an entirely different set of folks, only bought later by Apple after it was successful :P
<b43> cups is a lost cause now that apple took over
<b43> as good as damaged goods
<keithzg> Ehhh it's gotten a bit worse but it's not terrible. But also, who prints anything anymore?
<popey> Ok, lets move on :)
<OerHeks> My 1st lesson from an linux proffesional: drop the anti-windows an d apple attitude, oerheks, it won't help you further.
<keithzg> OerHeks: Indeed, hatred is both off-putting and also can mislead you. It *is* important to understand how any why other software exists and succeeds (or fails).
<b43> proprietary = insta-banned
<keithzg> I prefer to approach things as more of a "non-proprietary = ooh, cool, I'll try that out"
<keithzg> Positive enthusiasm is more infectious
<b43> software is meant to be free, but customization from developers is well worth payin for
<b43> just like with cars, plain stock is nothin special, shouldnt be hard to come by, but when u want it custom, u end up drillin a couple new holes in ur pockets
<keithzg> Sure sure, and developers have to eat, so if you like what they do and want to donate or want to pay them to work on something specific, that's definitely a good thing
<b43> i miss havin a developer as a housemate
<b43> i got everything as custom as humanly possible, sometimes more, but i sure dont miss him cleanin me out lol
<teatss> !vhost
<ubot5> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<fayad> Hi. Planning to replace Android with Ubuntu touch on nexus 7 2012. This is the doc I am going to follow https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<fayad> Anything else I should keep in mind, please advise
<popey> yup
<popey> Nexus 7 2012 is no longer supported
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<popey> notice "deprecated"
<fayad> Hi popey, good to see you. Hope your cats are good
<popey> they are!
<popey> I'm giving them overdoses of catnip :)
<fayad> : )
<fayad> That's bad. So it can't be installed on 2012 nexus 7 ?
<fayad> I mean no longer supported
<popey> nope
<fayad> hmm
<fayad> Which means it will install but I won't get any updates for it
<popey> yeah
<popey> and the install will be ye olde
<fayad> hmm got it
<popey> sorry
<fayad> its okay. i'll steal my friends. Or try to exchange with him. He has a 2013 nexus 7
<fayad> :)
<popey> yeah, steal it!
<popey> the nexus 7 2013 is much nicer
<fayad> yes. 100%
<fayad> better hardware so it runs smooth
<popey> I use my nexus 7 2012 as a second screen
<popey> it runs irssinotifier and is permanently on charge
<fayad> : )
<popey> o/ bed
<fayad> Interesting. A tab exclusively for irc
<fayad> okay good night. guess its time for bed
<fayad> the old nexus 7 with stock image is too slow. i've tried many things but not rooting. will a custom image help ?
<fayad> or any other ways
<fayad> off topic question but just trying my luck :)
<fayad> bye
<Park> hell
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Pancake Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> greyback, heya! I’m looking at bug #1422523, do you think there’s a possibility the bug is in QtMir (or somewhere else in the stack under autopilot)?
<ubot5> bug 1422523 in Autopilot "wrong object coordinates if the app goes fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422523
<greyback> oSoMoN: qtmir a likely cause yeah. mir apps are not informed of their window position on screen, so I've hacky heuristics in qtmir to guess window positioning, which AP uses to determine input coordinates
<greyback> s/qtmir/qtubuntu/
<oSoMoN> greyback, thanks for confirming. any idea how I could possibly work around that in my autopilot tests (until the issue is fixed properly)?
<greyback> oSoMoN: no idea sorry, unless you make the button tall enough :)
<oSoMoN> not an option :) thanks anyway
<oSoMoN> greyback, according to bug #1346633, the missing API has been added to mir, so is it just a matter of using it in QtMir and removing the hacky heuristics in QtUbuntu?
<ubot5> bug 1346633 in QtMir "[enhancement] Autopilot testing needs to know screen coordinates of widgets on screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1346633
<greyback> oSoMoN: sure, just need someone to own that task
<oSoMoN> right
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/photos-selection-ap-tests/+merge/249970 '
<oSoMoN> ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: give me a minute, i am trying to debug a crash in camera, then i will look into that
<oSoMoN> sure, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: happroved
<oSoMoN> cheers
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, Kaleo: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/photos-selection-ap-tests/+merge/249970 with a couple more revisions that fix all the remaining failures, I’d appreciate if you could take a quick second look
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: will do today
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Myself5> popey, I found a point in the porting guide which should get updated
<Myself5> I'm telling you as david seems not to be here atm
<popey> Myself5: ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/ would be a good place to put a bug
<Myself5> it's more like improvement for the New Guide :D
<rebelos> Guys can we still use that OLD guide cause i see no newer guide there no site
<popey> Myself5: I'd still file a bug
<Myself5> k will do
<popey> thanks
<sturmflut-work> anybody working on bug #1417670? Seems quite important.
<ubot5> bug 1417670 in android (Ubuntu RTM) "Ensure emulator supports screen rotation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417670
<pngo_> after reading this: http://news.yahoo.com/russian-researchers-expose-breakthrough-u-spying-program-194217480--sector.html
<pngo_> how can I be sure that ubuntu-touch is secure if it uses androids drivers?
<sturmflut-work> pngo_: To be honest, you can't. And the problem does not even start with the Android drivers. It starts with the baseband chip that does all the wireless communication. Those chips have access to everything and run proprietary firmware, there is not a single manufacturer in the market with an open baseband.
<tmdw> Do you know when/if Whatsapp will be available for Ubuntu touch?
<popey> tmdw: not at launch
<pngo_> so ssh. gpg can be compromised by that?
<tmdw> popey: Do you have more details about this? (E.g. is it already confirmed that it will come but currently no date available)
<sturmflut-work> tmdw: It will be available when Facebook/WhatsApp decide to release a version for Ubuntu or when they decide to allow third-party clones.
<popey> tmdw: no. the detail I have is that we have no whatsapp at launch.
<tmdw> ok thanks
<sturmflut-work> pngo_: The baseband chip has access to the whole device memory, theoretically everything can be compromised.
<tmdw> Other question: Does / will Ubunto support IMAP / CardDav / CalDav sync?
<sturmflut-work> pngo_: Just like the "security" features which are most likely present in your Intel Desktop CPU or your ARM chips can be used to compromise the whole system.
<davmor2> tmdw: dekko is an imap email client, carddav and caldav work with google sync and nothing else currently but there is no reason that they can't be added
<pngo_> sturmflut-work, thanks
<sturmflut-work> pngo_: The world has become a very scary place :/
<tmdw> davmor2: ok, thank you
<dobey> davmor2, tmdw: google calendar/contacts aren't caldav/carddav i don't think, but a google-specific API. there's community work to be able to get owncloud syncing though, and that would be caldav/carddav to whatever owncloud server you're running/using.
<davmor2> dobey: ah fair enough I thought there were
<tmdw> dobey: Thanks for the update
<mterry> ogra_, do grouper images still work at all?
<dobey> mterry: there are a few really old images on the server in the trusty channel, but "work" is a bit of a stretch to say the least
<mterry> dobey, :(  ok
<mterry> thanks
<dobey> mterry: the switch to AOSP and mir really killed it, and things just constantly freeze trying to use it. at least that was my last experience with ubuntu on mine.
<dobey> now it's just been sitting on my desk for months and never been turned on, after i flashed android back on it, because nobody will buy it :(
<mterry> heh
<elopio> sil2100: robru: do you know what's needed to land this? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/phablet-tools/different_nmcli_for_vivid/+merge/248305
<sturmflut-work> mterry, dobey: I had TWO Nexus 7 and they both broke. One just died after a year and would no longer turn on, the other one got a cracked display after it smashed against the wall of a safari boat. After that I didn't bother to buy a new tablet
<sil2100> elopio: hey, I would probably poke bzoltan_ about it, since it's his merge and he didn't set it to needs review yet
<ogra_> mterry, what dobey said
<dobey> sturmflut-work: the only reason i have this nexus 7 is because i bought it to test ubuntu on; then the graphics support got really bad and we dropped support for it completely
<dobey> :-/
<sil2100> elopio: one the author deems it ready for release, then it's just a matter of filling in a landing - ogra_ or rsalveti could probably be the landers then
<elopio> bzoltan_: poke
<sil2100> Or anyone basically
<ogra_> elopio, will leand before i EOD
<elopio> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> but yeah, technically anyone could land it
<bzoltan_> elopio:  yo
<bzoltan_> elopio: it is ready to land from my point
<elopio> thanks bzoltan_
<kenvandine> jgdx, i added apn-libqofono0.7-compatibility to the vivid silo 15
<rsalveti> bzoltan_: then just land it :-)
<ogra_> yeah :)
<rsalveti> missing a top approval, but ogra_ can do that as he already reviewed the code
<bzoltan_> rsalveti: Me? I am a lowlife nobody for that
<ogra_> done
<rsalveti> bzoltan_: well, you know the landing process for sure
<rsalveti> and anyone can land stuff that is top approved by someone that knows that codebase
<bzoltan_> rsalveti: True .. but I do not know the test plan
<rsalveti> bzoltan_: if there is no wiki page describing it, then we don't have any official one
<ogra_> well, you know what you changed
<rsalveti> but as it changes one of the core tools, I'd just ask someone from QA to validate that for you
<ogra_> just make sure it doesnt break existing installes and that your fix actually works
<ogra_> (for new ones)
<bzoltan_> rsalveti: ogra_: according to the rules I was give no component suppose to be on the CI train without Test Plan
<bzoltan_> or do I interpret the rules wrong? :)
 * bzoltan_ kicked off the landing
 * ogra_ applauds
<jgdx> kenvandine, thank you.
<sil2100> mzanetti: your machines vs. machines game just sucked my girlfriend in and now she's occupying my krillin since an hour already ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<bikerdanny> Does anyone know which channel I must choose to be able to switch to desktop mode?!
<ogra_> bikerdanny, the next-year-perhaps channel i guess :)
<ogra_> (there is no such functionality yet, this is planned for 16.04)
<bikerdanny> thanks a lot, so i will switch back to android, i thought it would be available now.
<ogra_> only once we have a workinh unity8 desktop
<ogra_> and only once there is actual laptop class hardware in phones ...
<ogra_> wouldnt be fun to use if you have super limited ram and disk space
<bikerdanny> i have a nexus 4 and i think 2 gb of ram and a quadcore cpu is still enough for a desktop solution, there are enough devel boards which have less...
<bikerdanny> anyway, thanks for your hint, maybe till next year;-)
 * dobey still finds that idea incredibly weird, and the usage of "desktop" incredibly non-descript
<k1l> i really like the idea of working on my docked phone with keyboard and monitor and mouse attached to the dockingstation and then grab the phone and put it in my pocket and go out.
<kenvandine> k1l, yup, we're getting there :)
<themilkboy> k1l: I find that nice too. I actually find it distracting having my smartphone *next* to my computer - having it being my computer helps in that respect. Then again does putting it away.
<dobey> i can't even imagine how horrible it would be to try to render things in blender, on an arm phone
<k1l> blender, pfffft, who needs that ;p
<dobey> even inkscape gets very slow on my i7 4770 w/16 GB of RAM
<themilkboy> Well, you start off with a chromebook market - then build on that.
<ogra_> we surely wont release the desktop mode for phones with less than 4G RAM
<dobey> i'm not talking about markets. i'm talking about work :)
<ogra_> right, it needs to be usable as daily driver ... else it is pointless
<ogra_> you need to be able to run libreoffice and firefox with 50tabs open smoothly on it ....
<k1l> motorola did try that with the atrix. but android doesnt work as desktop. so now google combines chromebook with android for their tablet with keyboard-dock thingy
<ogra_> right ... such systems exist since ages ...
<ogra_> but that measn you have two OSes that behave differently and onl yhave some shared folder or some such
<k1l> from #ubuntu: onla> Can I link a tablet running ubuntu to a display station system that hook it up as multimonitor system like this on windows https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUI2q1GDsdQ ?
<themilkboy> If a browser works with a consistent profile (same as phone) then most users would be satisfied to start off with.
<ogra_> if the HW is capable, why not
<k1l> some microsoft dell tablet with some external video card thingy.
<ogra_> yeah, i guess some usb displaylink thingie
<ogra_> point is that "just run the desktop somehow in parallel" isnt actually the convergence we aim for :)
<dobey> when phones come with at least a terabyte of storage, for less than $500, let me know :)
<themilkboy> I'm just having difficulties understanding how that works exactly.
<dobey> multi monitor?
<dobey> yeah, it's just the displaylink thing
<k1l> so if you need more power for blender, get the extension pack :)
<dobey> extension pack? switch to a Xeon and 128 GB RAM?
<svij> ogra_: cristian parrino told me the convegence mode is coming in two years or less than that, I hope he is lying ;)
<ogra_> svij, convergence is planned for the 16.04 release
<ogra_> in its first iteration at least
<svij> ogra_: oh, great
<ogra_> point is that we want a fully converged system ... not only UI stuff
<ogra_> and that means a bit more work
<ogra_> (moving the world to snappy)
<svij> so ubuntu will move away from dpkg/apt and is going to be more rolling-release like snappy or ubuntu phone currently?
<ogra_> thats not clear yet ... it might become all snappy or there might be a way to use debs alongside
<ogra_> (i hope for "all snappy" though)
<dobey> challenge will be getting traditional apps working in the new context
<themilkboy> That makes sense.
<ogra_> dobey, trivial with snappy
<dobey> ogra_: i'm not talking about packaging
<ogra_> re-packing isnt though ... thats quite some work if you want to do it for the whole archive
<yacuken> Hi there. Anybody tying build phablet for oneplus one?
<popey> that would be awesome
<popey> I dont think anyone has yet
<dobey> there's a mail on the list about it
<wxl> yep, once we have a porting guide.. ;)
<popey> heh
<themilkboy> Is html5/js/css everything I need to know in order to create html5 apps for ubuntu phone?
<themilkboy> might be a stupid question / I really should read the dev page.
<ogra_> that should be enough
<themilkboy> Hmm. And I would be able to emulate Ubuntu Phone from OSX?
<ogra_> i dont think that works, no
<ogra_> but you can run ubuntu in a VM on OSX :)
<themilkboy> So, in order to run Ubuntu Phone I just need Ubuntu? (I thought they are more separate at the moment)
<ogra_> in order to run the ubuntu-phone emulator you need ubuntu
<themilkboy> Ok, thanks for the help! I will read the manual next time too. :) Sorry, for the stupid questions.
<ogra_> there are no stupid questions ... :)
<themilkboy> It seems to me that it's worth the gamble to try and develop something on Ubuntu phone now. Later there will be more competition.
<kenvandine> themilkboy, great!  let us know if you have questions
<kenvandine> themilkboy, also, when you get started writing apps, you should also join #ubuntu-app-devel
<kenvandine> it's a good place for app dev questions
<themilkboy> kenvandine: Thanks for the tip. ;)
<kenvandine> themilkboy, np
<lotuspsychje> whats the download folder of downow?
<popey> lotuspsychje: it tells you when you click the file
<popey> lotuspsychje: .local/share/com.nogzatalz.downow/download
<lotuspsychje> popey: tnx lemme try it at home
<popey> i love that app
<lotuspsychje> popey: its still bit unhandy if i download a pdf i have to search manual with document viewer
<lotuspsychje> yeah downow is pretty nice
<popey> we'll fix
<lotuspsychje> cool
<popey> content-hub stuff will land soon for doc viewer
<popey> so you should be able to tap a pdf
<lotuspsychje> downow should also download in the download folder
<lotuspsychje> to work easy :p
<lotuspsychje> popey: you guys have access to the bq image already?
<popey> ya
<popey> well, it's not final yet
<lotuspsychje> is it different from what you devs made?
<popey> eh?
<lotuspsychje> i mean is it build alot different from lets say channel=devel
<popey> a bit.
<popey> lotuspsychje: seen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR4baLQmU0s&feature=share ?
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> lookin nice
<lotuspsychje> bit smoother then my nexus7
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-18
<araramac> is there a working draft of the porting guide available somewhere?
<araramac> i see the wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is under construction for sometime now
<sturmflut-work> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/content-hub-guide/ definitely needs better examples
<seb128> dbarth, mardy, hey, do you know why rtm 233 -> 234 (or newer) updates are loosing u1 accounts?
<dbarth> seb128: hi
<seb128> hey dbarth
<dbarth> seb128: apparently because the apparmor extension is missing, and the u1 lib now expects it to be there
<dbarth> seb128: dobey told me yesterday
<zapa_> Good morning! Company I work for is having a sale of "older hardware" and they are selling some android tablets (dirty cheap) on x86 arch (intel atom) with Intel HD Graphics video card
<zapa_> any idea if I can get ubuntu (non-touch) install on one of those?
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: Where can I find the source code for the most recent version of Tagger?
<sturmflut-work> zapa_: Most likely not. x86 Ubuntu expects BIOS or UEFI, and x86 Android tablets have neither.
<sturmflut-work> zapa_: Vou might be able to root the tablet and run an Ubuntu chroot on top of Android or something like that.
<zapa_> understood. Thanks sturmflut-work
<araramac> @sturmflut-work.. wondering about any working porting guide available for mtk chipset?
<araramac> i have a mtk 6589
<k1l_> is mtk not known for not giving out drivers and so there are just very few chances for custom roms?
<araramac> for this chipset i believe there some sources
<sturmflut-work> k1l_, araramac: There are a LOT of very different MTK SoCs. The Bq Aquaris e4.5 has an MT6582
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: lp:tagger
<mzanetti> let me check if I pushed everything :D
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: I tried lp:tagger and according to manifest.json.in the version is "0.5.2.0", while the version in the store seems to be "0.9.0.0"
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: yeah, had a mess with the branch.conf... apparently I've been pushing to lp:~mzanetti/+junk/tagger... I've pushed everything to the correct repo now
<sturmflut-work> \o/
<sturmflut-work> araramac: There seem to be custom KitKat ROMs for some phones based on the MT6589, so there must be sources somewhere.
<araramac> sturmflut-work: yes.. there are
<araramac> I'm looking for the ubuntu touch porting guide
<araramac> so i can build a ubuntu image
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Pluto Discovery Day! :-D
<sturmflut-work> araramac: We are all waiting for the new porting guide
<zapa_> sturmflut-work: did you get to look over the issue I reported for the ubuntu-touch-sdl-template, about it not deploying on device?
<araramac> strumflut-work: :) was thinking there might be some development version available...
<araramac> guess it's going to be a long wait now...
<araramac> what is the worst that can happen if i run the flash tool against my device?
<popey> araramac: davidcalle is working on it.
<sturmflut-work> zapa_: Yeah, sorry, I didn't have the time to look into it. The whole project no longer builds anyways
<zapa_> understood
<sturmflut-work> Someone should tell "MetallicaMust" that he can build multi-language versions of his webapps, he keeps uploading every app at least three times
<popey> yeah
<popey> as someone who gets an email every time an app is uploaded to the store, I'd appreciate this! :)
<pitti> hm; "ubuntu-emulator create --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed dprop" fails today with:
<pitti> Setting up a default password for phablet to: '0000'
<pitti> Failed to unmount temp dir where system image was created
<pitti> and then leaving me with a horribly incomplete ~/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/dprop/
<pitti> any idea?
<pitti> there are no leftover mounts on my system, FTR
<simosx> pitti, talking about many "mount"s, do you run a very recent kernel (as in "mainline")? In mainline, the "overlayfs" kernel module has been renamed to "overlay" and mounting gets messed up.
<pitti> simosx: no, I just run the standard vivid kernel
<pitti> but that has the upstreamed overlay fs indeed
<popey> speaking of mounts...
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~⟫ mount | grep schroot | wc -l
<popey> 413
<popey> zbenjamin: ^
<simosx> > mount | grep schroot | wc -l
<simosx> 387
<popey> \o/
<pitti> uh, time for some schroot -e --all-sessions ? :-)
<zbenjamin> popey: yes its a schroot problem
<zbenjamin> popey: run schroot -e --all-sessions , and then click-chroot-agent -r
<pitti> simosx: so you are saying that ubuntu-device-flash started breaking with the recent 3.18 kernel with upstreamed overlayfs? (that changed some semantics, but not for unmounting)
<popey> thanks zbenjamin
<simosx> pitti, when I am running Qt Creator with 3.19, I get this error not being able to mount  with fs 'overlayfs'.
<pitti> ok, that's something different then
<Rubesman> ive got a bit of problem getting ubuntu ui toolkit to work on arch linux... can somebody perhaps help out?
<friday13> Is this node correct to ask about porting the os to newer devices?
<friday13> Anyone there?
<tsdgeos> friday13: yes, this would be a good channel i guess
<tsdgeos> have you seen the link in the topic?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: can you guys have a look at  https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/nonsquareicons/+merge/250110 ?
<friday13> I saw the link, I have been following it since a long time, it says the guide is deprecated.
<tsdgeos> friday13: ah right, there was a new one in the works, not sure when it's going to be out
<friday13> I followed up the other link, that page provides little to very less information about the porting procedure.
<Stskeeps> w00t
<Stskeeps> er.. ignore me
<zsombi> tsdgeos: looking
<tsdgeos> zsombi: i'm trying to simplify it a bit
<tsdgeos> give me a few minutes, i'll reping you
<sturmflut-work> sverzegnassi: FYI, I fixed https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-pdf-viewer and it builds again in Qt Creator, but Content Hub integration still doesn't work so ATM you can't open any files.
<tsdgeos> zsombi: much simplified now https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/nonsquareicons/+merge/250110
<zsombi> tsdgeos: thx, I'll take a look again
<sturmflut-work> popey: I remember asking a similar question last year, but don't remember the answer and things seem to have changed: The stable device image and the click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf schroot ship libpoppler-qt5-1, but the schroot does not ship the matching libpoppler-qt5-dev package and I can't install it manually because of broken dependencies.
<popey> sturmflut-work: odd, i installed it just last week and it was fine
<sverzegnassi> sturmflut-work: hi! will take a look, I also should move all rendering stuff in a C++ context, since my current QML implementation is more a prototype.
<sverzegnassi> did you try with libpopplet-qt5-dev:armhf?
<sturmflut-work> sverzegnassi: Damned, I'm an idiot. Thanks a lot
<sverzegnassi> np!
<sverzegnassi> i'm taking a look at your content-hub code in the app
<Chipaca> what's the framework du jour? updating an old project of mine and it says ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev2; i presume that's no longer valid :)
<sverzegnassi> I see that you don't specify any peer for the transfer, so content-hub needs to get the default app for documents type, which AFAIK doesn't exist
<sverzegnassi> chipaca: 14.10-*-dev2 is now deprecated. use ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml instead
<sverzegnassi> Chipaca: ^^
<Chipaca> sverzegnassi: i am case-insensitive, thank you twice :)
<sturmflut-work> sverzegnassi: I find the Content Hub API quite confusing and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/content-hub-guide/ didn't really help. The code I have mostly comes from mzanetti's Tagger.
<sturmflut-work> sverzegnassi: So I need a ContentPeerPicker?
<mzanetti> yeah, I tend to agree that it's a bit confusing...
<mzanetti> yes, ContentPeerPicker is what you want
<mzanetti> for exporting
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: I want to import, this is the "Open" functionality
<zsombi> totike
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: ah, yeah, you need a ContentPeerPicker for that too. However, you need to connect to the ContentHub singleton (IIRC) in order to be a destination for someone else to share/export things to you
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: and don't forget to update the click hook for contenthub
<sverzegnassi> mzanetti: looking at the docs, I've seen that we have a default app for Pictures type, which is the gallery-app, and indeed it used to work some months ago when I tried
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: I stole the click hook and the    Connections { target: ContentHub }    from Tagger
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: that's probably not enough
<mzanetti> and I guess buggy too
<mzanetti> well... depends
<mzanetti> thing is, tagger currently says it can do "sharing"
<mzanetti> because that's the only way it would show up as a destination in telegram
<mzanetti> however, it actually doesn't share, but rather import
<mzanetti> so I guess it's wrong
<mzanetti> dunno
<sturmflut-work> I also want to add that the behaviour on the desktop and the device is different. On the desktop I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290245/ and nothing happens UI-wise, on the device there is no Content-Hub specific error message, but about two seconds after I press the "Open" button the progress dialogue appears and keeps spinning.
 * sturmflut-work diggs
<redpix0> hi
<redpix0> i can't connect to ubuntu phone emulator (adb)
<sverzegnassi> sturmflut-work: I did an hacky test. just tried to replace ContentType.Documents with ContentType.Pictures in line 38 at ubuntu-touch-pdf-viewer.qml
<sverzegnassi> It opens the gallery-app as expected. So probably content-hub checks for a default peer (not sure, anyway). As mzanetti said, it would be better to use a ContentPeerPicker
<sturmflut-work> sverzegnassi, mzanetti: Well, it's probably pointless anyway, the Document Viewer already does a great job at rendering PDF files, so my cheap viewer is no longer needed.
<sturmflut-work> sverzegnassi: I'll stop here and look at the Content Hub again if one of my other apps should need it
<redpix0> adb shell
<redpix0> error: device not found
<redpix0>  (on devel channel)
<mzanetti> redpix0: is it unlocked?
<redpix0> yep
<ogra_> redpix0, there is a bug that i dont know if it was fixed yet, enable developer mode in the UI first
<redpix0> can't enable, i get a spinning circle in qt
<ogra_> then use an older image
<redpix0> doh
<redpix0> NO
<redpix0> pff
<redpix0> never mind
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ i gues the adb emulator fix didnt land yet, right ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: not yet
<redpix0> :D ok
<redpix0> thanks! :D:D
<ogra_> pretty bad if system-settings doesnt start either :)
<ogra_> do we have the terminal installed by default in the emulator ?
<ogra_> android-gadget-service enable adb
<ogra_> try that in the terminal app
<ogra_> migh or might not help
<redpix0> the terminal is not installed by default
<redpix0> i can't even find it in the store (emulator x86)
<ogra_> hmm,  thought it was ... at least in the right channels
<redpix0> it's strange because i can find and install the terminal on Ubuntu next (x86)
<redpix0> also we need more fat packages :((
<redpix0> "we"
<redpix0> i'm going to cry now! thanks for help :P
<sverzegnassi> stumflut-work: well, we got useful informations. If ever an app will need to integrate with doc-viewer (or other apps that supports document type, e.g. filemanager), now we know which issues a developer could meet (and the reason of his issues). I think it was worth to spend some time on it! :D
<sturmflut-work> popey: https://plus.google.com/+AaronHastings/posts/JnQVXJjDrSo This is a lie, right? My irony detector is not working, right?
<dpm> Elleo, thanks a lot for merging the Catalan keyboard improvements and filling out the submission checklist for me
<popey> sturmflut-work: not a lie
<sturmflut-work> popey: What
<popey> I don't think they meant to do that
<sturmflut-work> It's like they want us to suffer :(
<popey> hah
<popey> seen https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153022663723592 ?
<Elleo> dpm: no worries, it isn't actually merged yet but it'll go in the next silo we create for vivid
<dpm> ok, cool
<Elleo> dpm: thanks for the improvements :)
<popey> Elleo: do you think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1423164 is an application or OSK issue? I have seen other apps freak out a bit when turned upside down when OSK is out
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423164 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal unusable upside down" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Elleo> popey: not sure, it's possible that our height reporting goes wrong when upside down I guess
<Elleo> popey: will investigate
<dpm> Elleo, no worries, there are a couple of community members who are very interested in having a quality keyboard. We're now discussing some improvements to the Catalan predictive database, so another MP will be soon in the works
<Elleo> dpm: great :)
<popey> thanks
<dpm> Elleo, have you happened to use gprompter or pyprompter to test presage on the desktop? We couldn't get any of them to point to a custom database
<Elleo> dpm: I haven't I'm afraid, I could take a quick peak at them later if you like?
<dpm> Elleo, that'd be awesome, no rush. There is no documentation afaik, but it seems you should be able to modify /etc/presage.xml to change the db location, but we weren't quite sure of the syntax
<Elleo> dpm: ah, if it's using the main presage config then you'll just need to change DBFILENAME for the DefaultSmoothedNgramPredictor to point at your database
<Chipaca> ralsina: you around?
<Elleo> popey: yeah, looks like the height reporting is wrong, it's sending a height of 1222 when upside down, I'll sort out a patch now
<dpm> Elleo, yeah, the part I don't know is where exactly to put DBFILENAME. The relevant part of the file I'm looking at looks like this:
<dpm> <PREDICTORS>DefaultAbbreviationExpansionPredictor DefaultSmoothedNgramPredictor UserSmoothedNgramPredictor DefaultRecencyPredictor</PREDICTORS>
<dpm> not sure where DBFILENAME fits it
<dpm> *in
<Elleo> dpm: nah, it's a later section you need; should already have an entry for it by default
<Elleo> e.g. <DBFILENAME>/usr/share/presage/database_en.db</DBFILENAME>
 * dpm looks at the rest of the file
<Elleo> that first predictors bit says which predictors to use, but then there's a later predictors section that defines the individual config for each predictor
<popey> Elleo: awesome
<dpm> Elleo, ah, got it, thanks. Will forward that to the guy who was testing it. Is there no user config, rather than modifying /etc/?
<Elleo> dpm: not sure, would have to skim the source quickly to check
<dpm> Elleo, no worries, not that important
<dpm> It seems pyprompter at least ignores the DBFILENAME setting? Either that, or I don't understand how it works
<Elleo> dpm: okay, I'll take a look at what pyprompter's actually doing once I've sorted this bug
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<Elleo> no worries :)
<dobey> dbarth, seb128: no, u1 doesn't care if apparmor-extension is installed or not, as long as it works correctly
<sturmflut-work> Does anybody know why the Nexus 5 is such an "unloved" device? No official Ubuntu Touch support, CyanogenMod 11 support lagging behind for about four months now, the official Lollipop version came two months late and pretty much breaks the phone... one would expect that a Nexus device always gets the best support.
<simosx> sturmflut-work, the interest for a phone and how well it's supported in CyanogenMod has to do with whether someone happens to undertake the task. It's usually a single person that takes up the responsibility.
<popey> did the nexus 5 ship with android lollipop?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> kitkat was new when it came out
<popey> ah
<popey> sturmflut-work: we already had a bunch of nexus 4's when nexus 5 came out and new bq and meizu on the horizon.
<popey> made no sense for us to down tools and switch to nexus 5 really. imo
<sturmflut-work> I find it an interesting coincidence.
<ogra_> the curse of the late birth
 * ogra_ would have preferred if we had used the N5 instead of the glass brick ... 
<tsdgeos> anyone can please review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/address-book-app/aim_is_not_aim ?
<sturmflut-work> I had to downgrade my Nexus 5 to KitKat and then perform about three full device resets to make it work properly again. On Lollipop the whole communication subsystem was broken. No GPS, bad WiFi, bad cell reception, dropping calls. And they managed to let the battery last even less.
<popey> erk
<sturmflut-work> Can someone explain to me how operating system updates will be delivered to UT phones once there is more than one manufacturer? Will Canonical run the central repository, or will the manufacturers set up their own servers?
<Elleo> popey: this fixes the height issues with the terminal app (and anywhere else that anchors to the keyboard): https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-upside-down-height/+merge/250147
<sturmflut-work> Most bits should be generic, right, but what about kernels and device drivers?
<popey> awesome!
<popey> Elleo: that works horizontally too?
<Elleo> popey: the bug doesn't occur in either the horizontal or inverted horizontal orientations
<popey> ok
<Elleo> popey: and thankfully all of that stuff will go away very soon when the shell rotation lands
<Elleo> popey: which makes the orientation handling stuff in the keyboard much simpler
<sturmflut-work> Flash sale tomorrow!
<popey> ooh!
<Chipaca> is there a way to trigger an action from *releasing* a button?
<sturmflut-work> Chipaca: At least Ubuntu.Components.Button doesn't seem to have a matching signal.
<zsombi> tsdgeos: the MR looks OK to me, I am fixing the Picker binding-loop issue, and once I have that landed in staging, I'll ping you so you can update it
<tsdgeos> zsombi: cool
<tsdgeos> zsombi: would like to see the fix for the picker loop too (for curiosity) when you have it
<zsombi> tsdgeos: actually that is a bigger issue, yet the one I'm putting in is that the test is included in the "dirty" ones, so when we get to the Picker, those tests will fail again as those won't have the trash printouts anymore
<zsombi> tsdgeos: but yeah, it is the Picker which is the problem, and only when the PathView is in use (circular picker)
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<simosx> https://twitter.com/bqreaders does not use the word 'flash' for the sale. Tips: create your bq account now, be logged in earlier than 9am CET, start refreshing the page about 5min before 9am because it might appear earlier.
<Chipaca> you can't trigger state changes on ubuntu components events?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: so it requires a bit more love... :)
<tsdgeos> zsombi: my branch? or picker one?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: nnononononononno, the Picker :)
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/nonsquareicons and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422835 are the MR/bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422835 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Unity8 stucks in icon loading code" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> dednick: do you think it's the same thing?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, probably is
<dednick> tsdgeos: i'll give the fix a try. easy to reproduce
<oSoMoN> Mirv, chrisccoulson: FYI, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/AA_ShareOpenGLContexts/+merge/250157
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, that fixes the lockup. but the set width is not enforced.
<tsdgeos> dednick: which width is not enforced?
<dednick> tsdgeos: width of the icon item
<tsdgeos> dednick: hmmm that may be a bug somewhere else higher in the stack? This is just returning a pixmap given a desired size
<dednick> tsdgeos: probably
<tsdgeos> dednick: so you mean you have an Icon { } and you set it's width and the icon that comes back has a smaller width?
<dednick> tsdgeos: bigger
<tsdgeos> ah yes, the code does that
<tsdgeos> it already did
<dednick> set both width & height
<tsdgeos> and my fix doesn't change it
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> see how it has the MaintainAspectRatioGrowing
<tsdgeos> or whatver
<tsdgeos> Qt::KeepAspectRatioByExpanding
<tsdgeos> i agree it is a questionable choice too
<tsdgeos> which for example makes it return an icon of  QSize(37, 24) when asking one of QSize(24, 24)
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok. no worries. diff bug then
<abeato> jgdx, hey, did you see my comment in https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/pull/162 ?
<jgdx> abeato, hey, not yet
<jgdx> abeato, ah, I'll update the pr. Thanks
<abeato> jgdx, well, the thing is that actually I don't see this provides more functionality than test-network-registration
<jgdx> abeato, I never knew that existed. Feel free to close it
<abeato> jgdx, ok, I'll do that, just wanted to make sure that I didn't miss anything
<jgdx> abeato, thanks!
<abeato> thanks for the PR too ;)
<tsdgeos> elopio: ping
<elopio> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> elopio: shall i top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/notification_helper/+merge/249211 or wait for allan's comments?
<elopio> tsdgeos: I'll ping him
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> tx
<Elleo> dpm: you need to explicitly tell pyprompter where the config is, i.e. "pyprompter -c /etc/presage.xml"
<Elleo> dpm: then it'll pick up the custom database fine :)
<elopio> nerochiaro: Kaleo: how can I install the camera on the phone after building it in my machine? I build the click, pkcon-isntall it and then I get
<elopio> ** (process:8155): WARNING **: Unable to exec './camera-app' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.camera': Permission denied
<popey> jdstrand: could rschroll now use read_path for his html5 beru ebook app to read (only) books from there? If so, would it need a full manual review?
<dbarth> seb128: ping? your u1 account had been on your system for a while when that bug happened, right ?
<seb128> dbarth, yeah, since like december
<dpm> Elleo, oh, wow, thanks! It'd been nice if pyprompter --help would actually list the -c option!
<dpm> thanks for finding out!
<Elleo> dpm: no problem :)
<nerochiaro> elopio: you get that when you run it from the launcher ?
<nerochiaro> elopio: and how did you build it on your machine ?
<elopio> nerochiaro: I was following your README.
<elopio> nerochiaro: I've just used click-buddy with --arch and that works.
<nerochiaro> elopio: cool
<elopio> nerochiaro: we are having a problem launching the camera with testability enabled when the phone is read-only.
<nerochiaro> elopio: never tried that, never run the phone with ro image
<elopio> nerochiaro: do you have any idea why would it fail to load the library??
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/cameraapplication.cpp#L52
<elopio> I'm not sure how to debug that.
<dbarth> seb128: ok, so that confirms our theory
<seb128> dbarth, which is?
<pmcgowan> nerochiaro, the phone is always ro unless you override it
<dbarth> seb128: that older accounts are considered invalid due to an ACL code update
<dbarth> seb128: and so are deleted to be recreated clean
<dbarth> seb128: except only the store UI knows how to pop a signin prompt, whereas system updates does not
<elopio> nerochiaro: unity8 seems to have the same code as you, but we can instrospect it without problem.s
<nerochiaro> elopio: no, i don't really know the testing stuff well
<nerochiaro> pmcgowan: which i always do since i need that to develop
<seb128> dbarth, ok
<nerochiaro> pmcgowan: by ro i mean without /userdata/.writable_image
<pmcgowan> nerochiaro, ack
<JamesTait> Can anyone tell me who would be the best person to answer the questions raised in http://mail.fsfeurope.org/pipermail/discussion/2015-February/010455.html ?
<popey> JamesTait: no more or less than every other android phone on the market currently.
<popey> JamesTait: (from the lower level stuff)
<ogra_> popey, s/android phone/nexus phone/
<ogra_> the bootloader is open
<popey> true
<ogra_> (not open source, but open so you can flash stuff)
<Chipaca> if, in qml, i set an ubuntu button's "pressed" property to something, is there no way to make it behave normally again?
<popey> JamesTait: i think your reply was fair
<ogra_> JamesTait, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2qEAbuk_i8 thats a pretty detailed architecture overview
<JamesTait> ogra_, so not firmware locked, correct? IIRC it was very easy to enable flashing the new OS.
<JamesTait> Mind, that was on Nexus 4 - I know virtually nothing about the Aquaris.
<ogra_> JamesTait, right, bq is noce enough to leave the bootloader open ... i doubt meizu will be that nice though :)
<ogra_> s/noce/nice/
<jdstrand> popey: it's always going to trigger a manual review if you use read_path. the problem is that it isn't an official app and there is no clear owner for that directory. content-hub is the pat answer to these sorts of things, but I don't know if it is giving everything that an app like beru needs
<popey> jdstrand: content-hub api for html5 apps is missing I believe..
 * jdstrand doesn't know, but that is too bad if true
<JamesTait> ogra_, popey: my understanding that the device boots into Ubuntu and brings up a minimal Android in an LXC for device support and communicates between the two layers via UNIX socket - is that still correct?
<popey> jdstrand: yeah, which is why I'm looking for alternatives.
<ogra_> JamesTait, right ... same thing jolla uses but our android is locked into the container ...
<Elleo> popey: according to the docs HTML5 should be supported: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/ContentHub/
<popey> hmmm
<popey> I'll pass that on
<JamesTait> ogra_, right.  Thanks for the video, I'll have to watch it later on though. :)  I'd like to get a better understanding.
<ogra_> i need to blog about that too at some point
<Elleo> popey: I thought beru was qml though?
<popey> i thought it was html5
<Elleo> popey: or rather, qml + oxide
<ogra_> in theory you can run the phone without any android bits if you just switch off the container start ...
<popey> oh. i dont know
<Elleo> popey: pretty sure it's QML and embeds a webview for rendering books
<ogra_> which would i.e. allow you to use it like any normal ubuntu to run ... say ... a webserver
<ogra_> the android bits are needed for graphics, modem and sensors ...
<popey> yeah, its a qml + web view
<Elleo> popey: we added an EBook type at rschroll's request, so I'd assumed he's already planning content-hub integration
<Elleo> popey: not sure though, it was a while ago we added that (in washington I think)
<popey> https://www.bountysource.com/issues/4163022-add-content-hub-support outlines his issues
<popey> technically https://github.com/rschroll/beru/issues/61
<popey> i don't know what to suggest to him, are you saying 1) should be fine now?
<popey> and 2. works if you have file manager
<Elleo> popey: yeah, 1) is fine now
<Elleo> popey: and we added support in browser for mapping ebooks
<Elleo> popey: so if he adds an import handler then at least things downloaded through the browser can be sent directly to beru
<popey> win
<Elleo> popey: the only slight thing he needs to be aware of is that the EBook type covers all types of ebooks
<popey> right, and he only supports epub
<popey> which he can reject
<Elleo> popey: so he needs to be aware that he could receive formats he can't handle (e.g. mobi) and display an appropriate message
<Elleo> popey: that'll all be much tidier once content-hub supports mime-types instead of the content categories though :)
<popey> hah
<popey> ok, left a comment, thanks
<Elleo> no problem :)
<mcphail> I've been looking at packaging snappy apps. Is there any way to install manpages, bash-completions etc?
<popey> -----> #snappy :)
<mcphail> popey: cheers - #ubuntu-snappy should really redirect!
 * popey changes the /topic in #ubuntu-snappy
<mcphail> ha
<rvr> mzanetti: Congratulations. I spent my weekend playing to Machines vs Machines. It's really addictive!
<mzanetti> rvr: :) nice to hear
<redpix0> us MvM only for ARM?
<redpix0> *is
<rvr> Saviq: ping
<davmor2> mzanetti: I of course blame you for my baldness I had a full head of hair till I played hard level
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> redpix0: there aren't any packages for x86 currently
<redpix0> :'(
<mzanetti> redpix0: you can compile it yourself if you want
<popey> the sdk will have fat package support soon I hear
<redpix0> i am not legally allowed to do that, yet
<redpix0> long story
<redpix0> don't ask
<mzanetti> lol
<popey> O_O
<mzanetti> ok
<rvr> davmor2: haha
<bzoltan_> popey:  in few hours
<mzanetti> in a few hours?
<rvr> mzanetti: I noticed that the battery drained quickly playing the game.
<popey> :D
<mzanetti> rvr: yeah... that's true...
<bzoltan_> mzanetti:  the content of the silo25 is migrating to the archive. Once it landed I will backport to Utopic and Trusty and release it in the SDK PPA
<mzanetti> bzoltan_: that's awesome!
<popey> \o/
<popey> Yes, +1
<bzoltan_> popey:  But I am a bit sad that the statick chroot prototype did not raise much attention... I thought that the Kit creating was something what everybody hated.
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: hey
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, so, I was starting to look to build searchengine model but seems you already did it :-)
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/revision/593#src/app/webbrowser/searchengine.cpp
<rpadovani> I only need to create the model
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: not really, this only looks for one particular engine, and loads its information from the corresponding XML file
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: whereas what we need is a list model that lists all the available XML files under one given directory
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, do you want I edit searchengine class or creating a new one?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: better if you create a new class for the model
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, under Settings or a class SearchEnginesModel?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, there is also a qml component to list files from a folder, there is a reason to prefer our own implementation?
<rpadovani> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Qt.labs.folderlistmodel.FolderListModel/
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: we’ll need special roles for the model, to provide all the information about a search engine, not just the filename
<oSoMoN> so the folderlistmodel won’t cut it
<rpadovani> ok, ty :-)
<kenvandine> jgdx, we have one more failure on vivid, test_reset_launcher
<kenvandine> jgdx, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10294772/
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll look into that one, so you can focus on the other issue
<popey> hello!
<popey> :)
<zanberdo> hi
<zanberdo> :)
<zanberdo> I am currently attempting to install UT on my nexus 10
<zanberdo> I'm following the procedure using ubuntu-device-flash touch --wipe channel=devel --bootstrap
<zanberdo> but I'm getting hung on the CWM recovery screen
<zanberdo> eventually the process times out and I get the message Failed to enter Recovery
<zanberdo> I've read some forums which suggest I just boot it at that time
<zanberdo> but it ends up booting to Android.
<zanberdo> Not clear what I'm doing wrong.
<popey> never seen that.
<lotuspsychje> zanberdo: follow the guide on its FOSS
<zanberdo> @lotuspsychje sorry, could you be a little more specific?  I'm following the guide from Ubuntu.  What do you mean by "on its FOSS" (I know what FOSS is btw).
<popey> i have no idea what that means either :)
<zanberdo> manually rebooting to recovery simply bring up the CWM menu. BTW - I'm no novice with flashing ROM on my nexus. This is, however, the first time I've attempted to flash UT
<lotuspsychje> http://itsfoss.com/root-nexus-7-2013-ubuntu-linux/
<lotuspsychje> but the nexus 10 image
<lotuspsychje> thats how i installed on my nexus7
<nottrobin> does anyone know which large (42" plus) touch screen monitors are well supported in Ubuntu?
<dobey> nottrobin: that's a really big phone at 42"
<zanberdo> @lotuspsychje that's instructions for installing TWRP with SU - been there done that.  Doesn't address UT installation
<lotuspsychje> oops sorry
<lotuspsychje> http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-touch-nexus-7-2013/
<lotuspsychje> zanberdo: change with the nexus10 image right
<dobey> zanberdo: if you have android 5.x on your device, you might need to reflash to 4.4.2 or such before ubuntu will install correctly
<zanberdo> @lotuspsychje sadly I don't think you read my issue.  I'm already doing the steps outlined in your FOSS posting (which basically mirrors the instructions on the Ubuntu Touch site which is of course the official documentation).  The issue I'm having (again) is that ubuntu-device-flash hangs after writing to cache while waiting for recovery meanwhile the device is booted to the CWM recovery screen.)
<zanberdo> @dobey - yeah, I've already reflashed it back to kitkat before I started
<lotuspsychje> zanberdo: just trying to help the steps installing here, you might have overlooked something maybe
<dobey> zanberdo: you keep mention CWM recovery. i think that's the problem
<zanberdo> lotuspsychje, understood. sadly not helpful at this point. going to reflash kitkat and start again to see if something was bolluxed earlier
<zanberdo> dobey, I agree.
<lotuspsychje> zanberdo: http://www.android.gs/how-to-boot-google-nexus-10-recovery-mode/
<lotuspsychje> can this help?
<zanberdo> dobey, clearly ubuntu-device-flash is flashing cwm to recovery part (as I was using twrp) so I'm presuming that's correct, but also clearly ubuntu-device-flash  does not see the device as being in recovery mode
<zanberdo> lotuspsychje, no, thanks
<dobey> i don't think that's correct
<zanberdo> dobey, you don't think ubuntu-device-flash flashed cwm to my recovery part?
<zanberdo> dobey, I'm pretty convinced it did. as I said, I certainly didn't (and it's branded as ubuntu)
<dobey> oh, it is cwm-based
<zanberdo> aye
<dobey> but it is the ubuntu recovery
<zanberdo> aye
<dobey> you keep saying cwm recovery which makes it seem like you are getting the wrong recovery
<zanberdo> dobey,  it's cwm branded as ubuntu
<zanberdo> banner reads "Ubuntu Touch (CWM-based) Recovery v6..0.4.6
<dobey> yeah, so you should say "ubuntu recovery" to be clear that it's actually the ubuntu one :)
<zanberdo> aye
<zanberdo> it is
<zanberdo> that's why it's vexing
 * zanberdo using ubuntu's tool - it clearly and correctly id'd my machine as manta, downloaded the images, installed recovery part, booted device to recovery then.... hangs and times out 
<lotuspsychje> seems like this issue, but no answers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222674
<dobey> zanberdo: did you boot into android after flashing it?
<dobey> flash android, boot to android, reboot to bootlaoder, then try to flash ubuntu
<zanberdo> dobey, at this point that's exactly what I'm going to do: reflash kitkat, then re-run process
<zanberdo> lotuspsychje, yes, that is exactly my issue
<lotuspsychje> zanberdo: cant find any solution yet, never seen the error neither
<lotuspsychje> can you paste url from where you install?
<lotuspsychje> wich guide did you follow
<zanberdo> official: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<lotuspsychje> zanberdo: whats the --wipe for?
<lotuspsychje>     Install Ubuntu using your selected channel, in this case we use the devel channel:
<lotuspsychje> $ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel --bootstrap
<lotuspsychje> did you try without the wipe?
<zanberdo> lotuspsychje, read entire page, you'll see
<zanberdo> and yes, I did
<lotuspsychje> strange, everything worked out smoothly for my n7
<dobey> it happens sometimes, more often when people were already running some non-stock stuff
<lotuspsychje> but i followed the its foss tutorial
<dobey> usually reflashing to android 4.4 or 4.2 will fix it, but may need to reflash and actually boot into android a couple times to get it to work
<zanberdo> dobey, aye. I was running SlimKAT, decided I'd like to dual-boot. reflashed to stock kitkat but dual-boot not happening (won't bother with details) so figured I'd go for broke and just install UT.
<zanberdo> dobey, I've just not reflashed to stock kitkat (4.4.4) and verified no recovery installed (as expected). going to run ubuntu-device-flash now
<zanberdo> lotuspsychje, I prefer to follow official documentation where available.
<lotuspsychje> zanberdo: thats cool mate, whatever makes it work :p
<zanberdo> lotuspsychje, sadly that's the problem - it's not working.
<zanberdo> and nope, it's doing the same thing after fresh kitkat flash
<zanberdo> ok, guess it's not to be
<zanberdo> back to slimkat
<zanberdo> shame, I was looking forward to UT on N10
<popey> I wonder if n10 image is just broken at the moment
<popey> I know we don't test much on that right now
<zanberdo> popey, are you a dev then?
<zanberdo> perhaps I should try installing a different channel image
<popey> i work here along with a bunch of others
<popey> devel _should_ work
<zanberdo> hmmm
<zanberdo> perhaps I'll try stable
<popey> that'll be old I think
<popey> devel proposed = new and broken, devel = working, stable = cobwebs
<popey> generally
<zanberdo> can stable OTA to devel? (I imagine not)
<popey> yeah, you can via a terminal command
<zanberdo> right
<popey> you can switch channels once flashed
<zanberdo> reading that here
<zanberdo> perhaps that's the way to go then
<popey> i know a few people (davmor2?) have nexus 10's.
<popey> I sadly don't
<zanberdo> flash to stable and if that work, switch channel
<popey> and mine woudln't be in the state yours is in (having had other stuff flashed)
<popey> worth a punt
<popey> fingers crossed
<lotuspsychje> zanberdo: would this be of any use: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363467/ubuntu-touch-flashing-failed-taking-to-long-black-screen-redeploy-help
<lotuspsychje> maybe some weird leftovers need to be wiped out before touch install
<zanberdo> lotuspsychje, already tried that
<lotuspsychje> kk
<davmor2> zanberdo: I would install devel-proposed on nexus 10 it was the most stable todate
<zanberdo> davlefou, will give it a whirl
<davmor2> note not great but the best
<zanberdo> think I'll try stable first and see if it even flashes, if so, then I'll change channels to devel. if not, I'll try devel-proposed
<zanberdo> side note: there is no stable for manta on server. :)  going with devel-proposed
<dobey> kenvandine: how do you even build/test u-s-s?
<kenvandine> dobey, to get armhf debs we use CI
<kenvandine> dobey, i know... it's fun stuff
<dobey> kenvandine: no cross-compiling?
<kenvandine> dobey, or for QML only changes you can just push files to the device
<kenvandine> it is really painful
<dobey> can't sbuild it?
<kenvandine> it would hang doing cross builds
<kenvandine> seb128, do we know if that is actually fixed in vivid?
<kenvandine> last i tried it didn't work, but that was weeks ago
<kenvandine> dobey, i now have an old grouper dedicated for doing builds :)
<kenvandine> grouper + vivid chroot is handy for this :/
<dobey> meh
<lotuspsychje> zanberdo: this guy loads nexus4 drivers on a nexus10: http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/42146/nexus-10-wont-boot-after-attempted-unlock-root
<lotuspsychje> out now laterz
<zanberdo> bloody useless.
<popey> :(
<zanberdo> sorry, was speaking of lotuspsychje. I get he was trying to be helpful but he didn't understand the issue, as such his suggests were... bloody useless.  I'm still trying the proposed to see if it loads
<popey> ah okay.
<zanberdo> not quite sure whats happening at the moment.  files are downloaded and I think it maybe writing to cache, but device is in bootloader and fastboot status is simply OKAYmanta... could mean anything at this point... :)
<zanberdo> it may be that I need to take a different approach... but I'll wait this out and see what happens.
<davmor2> zanberdo: it takes a while, it has to first download the 3 images, then transfer those across to the device then it will reboot and install.  It takes a while.
<zanberdo> davmor2, yeah, I'd figured that was likely the case. I just like to see feedback. :)  I'll be patient and wait it out
<zanberdo> at least it hasn't timed out yet! :)
<elopio> ping ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/phablet-tools/different_nmcli_for_vivid/+merge/248305
<elopio> I see it approved but not landed. Can you give it the last push?
<ogra_> elopio, i thought bzoltan_ landed it
<zanberdo> grrr... image loaded, device booted to recovery... and.... just where I was with devel... :(
<elopio> ogra_: if it's him who should land it, I can talk to him later when he starts working.
<davmor2> zanberdo: yes that is the next step
<bzoltan_> elopio: ogra_: Sorry the RTM landings and SDK tools took my time
<ogra_> elopio, yeah, he said he'd take over the landing ..
<ogra_> bzoltan_, and mine is taken by snappy :)
<bzoltan_> ogra_: elopio: it will land in 8 hours
<davmor2> zanberdo: that what I said it will then reboot and take an age  to setup the install then reboot into main boot and start the system for really, The whole process take maybe 20-30 minutes
<elopio> bzoltan_: 8 hours is perfect. We need it before 14 UTC.
<elopio> thanks.
<dobey> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-system-settings/token-deleted/+merge/250202
<kenvandine> dobey, thanks!
<zanberdo> davmor2, sorry, to be clear, it rebooted to recovery mode and sits there doing nothing.  shortly thereafter the process times out with the error message: Failed to enter Recovery
<zanberdo> so it never actually does the install.
<zanberdo> same issue I was having when installing devel channel
<dobey> sounds like maybe it can't use adb in recovery
<davmor2> zanberdo: the device is definitely unlocked right?
<zanberdo> yup
<davmor2> zanberdo: I'll try it here and see if the image has a locked recovery I don't think it should on manta
<zanberdo> davmor2, thanks, appreciate anything you can do
<ogra_> zanberdo, did you unlock the bootloader ?
<ogra_> (fastboot oem unlock)
<zanberdo> ogra_ asked and answered: yup
<ogra_> and did you use --bootstrap for ubuntu-device-flash too ?
<zanberdo> yup
 * jrg sighs and hates being American
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, hey :-) Could I bother you for 10 minutes?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: not fully available atm (putting my daughter to bed), but if you have a question shoot, I’ll answer asap
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, awww :-) Anyway, I started to work on the model, it works (and this is a big satisfaction for me yet :D) but I don't know if code makes any sense or it's only random crap
<rpadovani> So i would like to hear what you think before going on
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/searchenginesmodel/revision/908
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ^^
<zanberdo> davmor2, ogra_ update: it appears that I hadn't noticed that I was loosing connectivity between my device and my machine - Realizing this, it now appears as though things are loading as expected.
<ogra_> yay
<mzanetti> rpadovani: looks ok I'd say... I assume you're going to read more informations from that file?
<mzanetti> those files
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap.. tbh I don't know all what we need, but oSoMoN said we need a custom model :-)
<davmor2> zanberdo: were you using front usb ports on a pc by any chance?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: how about subclassing QFileSystemModel, to be notified live when files are added/removed?
<zanberdo> davmor2, no, actually I am installing via a vm and I hadn't noticed the the usb device was dropping after it rebooted.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, looks ok... for now it seems a bit odd to keep the list as individual empty files, but if those files are going to have more informations on the search engines I guess it's ok
<zanberdo> I run arch as my native distro - I'd actually attempted to install from arch originally but was running into the same issues, so I switched to the vm
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: we’ll need additional roles too: description and urlTemplate, and maybe an icon one too
<davmor2> zanberdo: at least it's working now hopefully :)
<zanberdo> davmor2, clearly arch was similarly loosing the connection to the device after reboot to recovery (never ran into that before) so I didn't realize the issue until just now when I noticed that the usb device was disconnected from vm following device boot.
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I could try to subclassing QFileSystemMode, yes, and I'm going to copy roles from SearchEngine class. I've a question: do I need to intergrate the SearchEngine class in some way to reuse its funcitons?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks
<zanberdo> davmor2, so far so good. we'll see in the end, but I suspect yes, it should work
<zanberdo> davmor2, and since it's expected to take 20-30  minutes I think it's time to head to the chippy! :)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani: ideally we would expose the useful functions of the SearchEngine class in a way that they can be reused in the list model without code duplication, not sure how to best architect that though
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oki doki, so now I implement roles and QFileSystemModel. I'll ping when I'll have done, hope tomorrow or later on Friday, so we can see what to do next. Thanks for your patience :-)
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<zanberdo> davmor2, update - looks like install went through (yay!).  Now, I have a general question - are there apps for reading ebooks in either mobi or epub format?  Or maybe a better question is: is there an an online resource I can goto to research what apps are available for UT?
<davmor2> zanberdo: beru, note it can't read encrypted ebook formats
<zanberdo> davmor2, ty
<davmor2> zanberdo: if you goto the apps store on the apps scope you can search via keywords
<zanberdo> yup, found it
<zanberdo> and it should be ok - I strip drm from all my purchases and keep a local copy so I'm sure I'll be able to read my books
<davmor2> zanberdo: there is an unofficial web store to but I can never remember the link for it popey can possibly point you at it though
<zanberdo> does UT support stand mp4 codec for video? I've got a few movies I'd like to load up as well.
<davmor2> zanberdo: yeap
<zanberdo> cool. looking forward to exploring UT
<davmor2> zanberdo: if you like tower defense style games machines vs machines is fun
<zanberdo> davmor2, the key features I'm interested in are: e-books, internet, email, video, perhaps audio (though I use my phone for that - podcasts, music, etc) and then perhaps games.
<davmor2> zanberdo: dekko for email
<dobey> kenvandine: i added manual instructions. i hope jenkins builds it soon :)
<zanberdo> I'm going out on a limb here and stating the obvious: UT does not suppose apk's correct? I don't imagine they do but I thought I'd throw it out there.
<kenvandine> dobey, thanks
<dobey> zanberdo: no, we don't use apks for apps
<kenvandine> dobey, i know it's a pita to test
<davmor2> zanberdo: correct UT uses click packages, simplified deb packages effectively
<zanberdo> dobey, didn't figure so given differences in platform.  So, can I access my device via ssh? transfer files via scp or rsync? do all that I'm accustomed to doing with linux?
<dobey> zanberdo: the standard way to transfer files is with MTP. plug it in and it should show up as a drive. you can enable developer mode and use ssh, sort of
<zanberdo> what about a local terminal app?
<dobey> there's one in the store
<davmor2> dobey: he is on vivid
<dobey> davmor2: so?
<davmor2> zanberdo: it is on there already
<kenvandine> preinstalled
<davmor2> dobey: terminal is only missing from krillin rtm
<dobey> oh i thought it got dropped from all default installs
<davmor2> dobey: no just customer devices I believe :)
<jcbjoe> hello what is the latest ubuntu-touch for nexsu4 ?
<davmor2> jcbjoe: devel-proposed
<jcbjoe> yes but is it r10 or something
<jcbjoe> been a minitue or 2 before i loaded it on my nexsus4
<zanberdo> excellent.  thank you
<davmor2> jcbjoe: no idea what image r10 is, I'm assuming rtm maybe
<zanberdo> thanks again all. I'm going to go play now. cheers!
<dobey> kenvandine: i guess i shouldn't expect those autopilot tests to all pass?
<jgdx> dobey, working on it
<jgdx> :)
<jgdx> pitti, ping
<mariogrip_> Hello, i'm trying to port ubuntu touch to oneplus one, but i ran into a problem [   15.437850] /init: line 376: can't open /dev/console: No such device
<mariogrip_> [   15.438149] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000200 some ideas?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-19
<MAT__> Hello. Having a problem in Xubuntu 14.10 - would this be the appropriate channel to discuss?
<lotuspsychje> this is why i love ubuntu touch :p https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8xz8xKEFvU
<pitti> jgdx: hello
<pitti> sergiusens: hey! I filed the emulator regression as bug 1423459 FYI
<ubot5> bug 1423459 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator create fails for devel-proposed: Failed to unmount temp dir where system image was created" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423459
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: o/
<dholbach> hi sturmflut-work
<sturmflut-work> Nice one: I created an account for the Bq store yesterday, got a confirmation e-mail, tried to login just now and apparently the account was never created or has been deleted overnight.
<sturmflut-work> So better double-check?
<Neo31> hello world
<sturmflut-work> Hmmm, ubuntu.bq.com no longer responds. It did so yesterday evening.
<hich-em> Neo31,
<Neo31> yo hich-em
<Neo31> hich-em, ma 5edmitch t7allet ama 404
<hich-em> http://www.bq.com/fr/ubuntu.html
<hich-em> Neo31,
<hich-em> belek
<hich-em> mazelou
<hich-em> yrak7ou
<hich-em> Neo31,
<hich-em> ??
<Neo31> t3addit
<Neo31> ama ma tla3lich el bouton
<Neo31> hich-em, "Only available in the European Union" should i use a proxy ?
<hich-em> yes
<sturmflut-work> Seriously, Bq
<Neo31> fuck
<Neo31> out of stock
<Neo31> :'(
<hich-em> 4 minutes ??
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> 5 or 6mn hich-em
<hich-em> XD
<sturmflut-work> Neo31: It was out of stock from the very beginning, I never saw a "Purchase" button on the product page. Not a single time.
<mcphail> I just got 404s. Fed up with this
<Neo31> we need another flash then today
<Neo31> i reported about the 404 error in a tweet since the beginning
<DanChapman> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html for me says you can still purchase or http://store.bqreaders.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-1132 misses out the 404
<DanChapman> scrap that it's out of stock now. hah
<Neo31> More units available in the next flash sale.
<Neo31> that's what it says now DanChapman
<mcphail> i didn't notice the end missing from the url. I think I've jumped through enough hoops. I'll wait to see what the chinese phone has to offer
<sturmflut-work> This is getting ridiculous. They started the sale at 8:55 AM instead of 9:00, fucked up the URL after the game (note the missing "n" at the end of http://store.bqreaders.com/en/ubuntu-editio) and even though I pieced it together immediately and got to the product page, I never saw anything else than "out of stock" or 404s
<Neo31> sturmflut-work, do you see "Only available in the European Union" on http://store.bqreaders.com/en/ubuntu-editio ???
<sturmflut-work> Neo31: Yep, but I think that was also there the last time when I managed to actually put a phone in my cart
<Neo31> hum :/
<sturmflut-work> ...only to have it removed from the cart by Bq
<Neo31> the add to cart button didn't show
<Neo31> i managed to get around the 404 issue in a minute or two
<sturmflut-work> Neo31: It never did for me today. Never. And I'm pretty sure I noticed the broken URL immediately, at around 8:57
<Neo31> then I though there is another issue with the website
<Neo31> i did at 9:01
<Neo31> damn
<Neo31> this is hell
<Neo31> i hope they make another flash the afternoon
<Neo31> with correctly working links and correct timing
<Neo31> good luck for the next flash guys
<Neo31> hope it opens one more time today :)
 * Neo31 going to work
<sturmflut-work> Now even http://store.bqreaders.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-1132 results in a 404
<sturmflut-work> popey: I hope you are prepared for the social media backlash :/
<svij> http://store.bqreaders.com/en/ubuntu-editiond
<svij> Availability: in Stock
<svij> go guys… ;)
<sturmflut-work> Looks like all the people who desperately wanted a phone went away at about 9:25, then Bq finally flipped the switch and now nobody realised that the phone is currently on sale
<sturmflut-work> It is still in stock, after half an hour
<davidcalle> sturmflut-work, cheer up: http://bit.ly/1E8D5Hx :)
 * sturmflut-work ordered three phones
<ogra_> just to test the store ? :)
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: One is for me, one will be a birthday present, and I got the third one because I thought the sale will again be over immediately and I might give one to one of the other developers
<Neo31> yo guys it's open online now
<Neo31> sturmflut-work,
<Neo31> mcphail,
<Neo31> DanChapman,
<Neo31> jjust got one go go go
<sturmflut-work> Neo31: Yeah I got three
<sturmflut-work> Neo31: It has been in stock since about 9:30
<Neo31> wow cool
<Neo31> didn't notice that
<Neo31> i was busy going to work
<sturmflut-work> I placed an order at 9:30 sharp and a second one at 10:02. If the order numbers are assigned in a linear fashion, more than 700 orders were placed within those 30 minutes. That would be 1000 phones or more. And people are still ordering.
<elimisteve> sturmflut-work: wow, cool!
<elimisteve> hopefully this keeps up
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: did you test creating an account when rev 330 (offline mode) landed?
<elimisteve> ~1 billion smartphones sold/year ==> 1% of the market = 10 million sold/year = ~2700 sold/day
<elimisteve> = ~19000 sold/week
<mardy> dpm, mzanetti: I might be wrong, but it seems to me that the creation of the account with those changes can never work
<mzanetti> mardy: hm.. can't say for sure now. need to test
<sturmflut-work> mhall119: I think it might be interesting for other people if you shared how many users downloaded uReadIt and how many purchases for uReadIt Dev you've got until now. Lots of people don't even know that the Ubuntu App Store supports paid apps, and many don't believe that one can actually make some money developing for UT.
<popey> mardy: dpm mzanetti let me test the revision before that to see...
<sturmflut-work> elimisteve: Isn't it more like 27.000 devices a day
<mardy> mzanetti, popey: I added a comment to bug 1420743, with what I think might be the reason of the failure
<ubot5> bug 1420743 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Signing in to evernote hangs forever" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420743
<mzanetti> mardy: how does the "connectToEvernote()" call relate to the account creation?
<mzanetti> hmm... not sure if I understand your comment
<mardy> mzanetti: see the code in the Main.qml.in
<mardy> mzanetti: (in the account plugin)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Mint Day! :-D
<mardy> mzanetti: it sets the token on the EvernoteConnection, and expects the usernameChanged() signal
<mardy> mzanetti: before rev 330, setting the token would have initiated a connection
<mardy> mzanetti: but now it doesn't, so obviously the username cannot be retrieved
<mzanetti> hmmm
<mardy> mzanetti: I think that the account plugin now has to explicitly call connectToEvernote()
<mzanetti> mardy: yes, that sounds about right
<mzanetti> mardy: thanks a lot. will try to fix
<popey> mzanetti: still need me to test 329 ? (building it now)
<mardy> mzanetti: yw; you probably want to add "try creating an Evernote account" to your landing tests -- since your plugin shares the libqtevernote, it's easy to break stuff without noticing
<mzanetti> mardy: no... I think you don't need to test that... this does sound quite resonable
<mzanetti> oh... that was popey :D
<mzanetti> get some different color guys :)
<popey> hah
<popey> mzanetti: well, for what it's worth I just tested 329 and it worked fine
<leonpegg> morning all, was hoping for some clarification on desktop phone intergration ex. notifications of sms, calls etc on desktop?
<mzanetti> thanks popey
<leonpegg> I have looked around but keep landing on stuff regarding the old ubuntu phone stuff (eg desktop on phone)
<sturmflut-work> According to my calculations there were about 1000 orders placed between 9:30 and 10:30
<popey> i love that people track this stuff
<Stskeeps> careful though, from when we used it, from what i recall it also tracks incomplete orders with those numbers
<sturmflut-work> Stskeeps: I think that is more than compensated by people buying more than one phone
<Stskeeps> probably
<sturmflut-work> Stskeeps: And I did a short survey of social media posts. I found over 100 unique users who have posted that they've got a phone. So the truth is probably somewhere between 100 and more than 1000 phones in the first hour.
<Rubesman> How about using the ubuntu sdk with other distributions than ubuntu? i tried building it from bazaar, but cant get it to work. Any suggestions?
<bzoltan_> Rubesman: You mean the tools or the UI Toolkit?
<Rubesman> the ui toolkit
<sturmflut-work> Wouldn't it be funny if the same guy who forgot to enable the Bq store until 9:30 now goes for lunch and forgets to shut the store down when all the phones are sold out
<elimisteve> sturmflut-work: oops, yes you're right. I started with the assumption that 10 million is 10**6, not 10**7. So 1% of the market would be 191,780 phones sold per week. That's a lot...
<sturmflut-work> elimisteve: But Bq justs covers Europe, and the european market is about 150 million phones
<Rubesman> bzoltan: in fact, i want to get into developing for ubuntu touch, but failed installing the ui toolkit. actually, im not totally sure which kind of tool i would need to get into developing.
<elimisteve> sturmflut-work: I'm just calculating how many Ubuntu phones would have to sell for Ubuntu to have 1% smartphone marketshare
<popey> $LOTS
<popey> also, Asia and USA would help there
<sturmflut-work> elimisteve: So it's 4100 phones/day. That would be a lot for Bq, but not impossible. They already ship about 1500 a day at the moment.
<Rubesman> bzoltan_: in fact, i want to get into developing for ubuntu touch, but failed installing the ui toolkit. actually, im not totally sure which kind of tool i would need to get into developing.
<ogra_> Rubesman, run a VM or container with ubuntu in it then
<bzoltan_> Rubesman:  I go and fetch some food now and be back to talk about it.
<Rubesman> ogra_: dont want to ;) bzoltan_ great!
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ I added roles and used QFileSystemModel;
<rpadovani> works very well when I explicit the path, but for some reasons QStandardPaths::locate doesn't work
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, where’s your code again?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, last commit ->
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/searchenginesmodel/revision/909
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/searchenginesmodel/
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, if you made SearchEnginesModel inherit from QFileSystemModel instead of composing it, you’d get model updates for free, and you wouldn’t need to monitor directoryLoaded and populate the model manually
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oh, I see, I try, thanks :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, you will also need to set the name filters on the model to filter in only xml files
<rpadovani> oki doki
<jgdx> pitti, hey, we had some issues using start_session_bus from python-dbusmock. Seems like when we call get_dbus(), we get the actual session bus?
<bzoltan_> Rubesman: I am back... so let's talk business :)  You want the UITK on other distro than Ubuntu. Right? What distro?
<pitti> jgdx: that usually works, i.e . get_dbus() gets the mocked bus; what could happen is that you perhaps somewhere requested the session bus before calling start_session_bus()?
<pitti> jgdx: the dbus library (python and lib) are stateful somewhat, so if you connected once, you can't change where the session bus is any more
<pitti> (just a theory)
<tsdgeos> ogra_: would you happen to know who i ask for the linux-tools so i can use perf on mako?
<greyback> tsdgeos: linux-tools-mako not exist?
<tsdgeos> greyback: nope :/
<greyback> it used to
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306557/
<sturmflut-work> has someone ordered a phone in the last hour? And would be willing to share his order number?
<elimisteve> I'm curious about that too, sturmflut-work. We could try Twitter
<elimisteve> and if you already have, I'll retweet it
<sturmflut-work> elimisteve: I don't have a Twitter account
<greyback> tsdgeos: I have linux-mako-tools-3.4.0-6
<tsdgeos> greyback: woot
<tsdgeos> greyback: apt-cache policy=
<tsdgeos> greyback: oh it's there now
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<greyback> darn solar flares
<ogra_> tsdgeos, the kernel team ... iirc there were massive build probs when perf was enabled
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> when tools were built
<tsdgeos> ogra_: seems to be there,i just couldn't find it :D
<ogra_> ah, cool
<jgdx> pitti, that's a good theory though. I'll see if that's the case. If not, any way I can confirm I do get the 'real' session bus? Identifier of some kind
<pitti> jgdx: looking for a python-dbus way to get the address
<jgdx> pitti, /me too
<jgdx> though, if they look alike…
<pitti> hm, I don't find anything
<pitti> jgdx: you can try running your test with env DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=bogus
<pitti> or env -u DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<jgdx> pitti, awesome, I'll do that for starters
<pitti> jgdx: if it fails early to connect to the session bus, before you hit start_session_bus(), yo should get a nicer exception
<jgdx> pitti, got it.
<Rubesman> bzoltan_: im using arch linux. Not quite proficient in using bazaar i have to tell. Just starting to get into things.
<Rubesman> bzoltan_: theres a package from the AUR that means to deliver the ui toolkit but somehow i cant get it to work because of some unmet dependencies i would guess. So i was wondering how to get things working and was also wondering about that in general.
<sturmflut-work> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Ubuntu/posts/bEix58vnQ79 Interesting comment at the end regarding the 707 left phones. I tried the same method and it's down to 696 now.
<popey> haha, that's cunning
<sturmflut-work> If someone who bought his phone between 12am and 1pm shared his order number, we could estimate today's contingent... hooray for maths!
<svij> sturmflut-work: minus those who only purchased the cover (like me)
<svij> but that's probably the minority ;)
<sturmflut-work> svij: I proposed earlier that the number of people who never completed their order or just bought a case could be more than compensated for by people who ordered more than one phone
<bzoltan_> Rubesman:  the UITK has prettz large build dependency - > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10307171/
<Rubesman> bzoltan_: hm, so i have to get the dependencies and then it should work?
<bzoltan_> Rubesman:  you can disable the tests and docs stuff in the first round, that will make the dependency list shorter.
<bzoltan_> Rubesman:  The most important bits are the Qt5 dependencies
<sturmflut-work> popey, svij: Down to 675 already
<Rubesman> bzoltan_: ok ill try that. The qt5 dependencies i got installed before but didnt to the trick due to other dependencies i didnt see i would guess
<svij> sturmflut-work: so who orders the last one, so we can check the order number? ;)
<sturmflut-work> svij: It would be nice to get as many order numbers and timestamps as possible for some nice graphs
<svij> sturmflut-work: true ;)
<sturmflut-work> svij: I have four data points for the timeframe between 9:29 and 10:41, but none between 10:41 and now
<svij> sturmflut-work: my cover is 82x at 9:34
<sturmflut-work> *scribble*
<sturmflut-work> That would mean they went from 679 to 82x between 9:30 and 9:34
<sturmflut-work> 150 in five minutes
<sturmflut-work> If the "quantity hack" is correct, they are still selling about four phones per minute
<sturmflut-work> Ooooh, the Ubuntu Core App Developers filled out the "Changelog" field while uploading a new version of the Calendar app! I'll immediately use said Calendar app to mark today's date.
<popey> hehe
<popey> that would be me
<sturmflut-work> \o/
<davmor2> hey guys the new edge demo on vivid very nice however the slider from the right isn't long enough on manta so it does work, it's fine on phones though
<greyback> tsdgeos: you make a MR for the indicators sizing fix?
<greyback> to fix the naughty image loader
<greyback> tsdgeos: unping, found it
<mcphail> Neo31: just found your ping in my /away log. Thanks for the heads up. Got one a few minutes ago!
<mcphail> what a refrshing change it has been to access a website, add something to a basket and enter my details. It is almost as if internet shopping actually works.
<elimisteve> mcphail: buying the Aquaris worked, or some other online shopping experience worked way better?
<om26er> mterry, Hi!
<mterry> om26er, hello!
<om26er> mterry, with no SIM, the setup wizard doesn't show the "No SIM card" page.
<om26er> mterry, thats on image 240, rtm.
<mterry> om26er, oh no
<om26er> mterry, you still work on the wizard, right ?
<om26er> :)
<mterry> om26er, yeah, I'll look at it now
<mterry> om26er, no bug yet I assume?
<om26er> mterry, yeah none right now. I'll report.
<om26er> mterry, this was found during the regression testing.
<mterry> om26er, do you know if this is specifically new to 240?
<mterry> Because nothing should have changed recently in that regard for the wizard (to my knowledge)
<om26er> mterry, not sure, I don't think its totally recent. But it was working during week 6 of the year.
<om26er> mterry, there was a landing of ofono, libqofono yesterday
<mterry> om26er, I'll try to see whether it's the wizard's fault or not, but I don't think we changed anything.  So I'm guessing SIM reporting changed
<sturmflut-work> 486 phones left ;)
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, hwo do you knwo ?
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: I own a large crystal ball.
<ogra_> lol
<svij> ogra_: "sturmflut-work | https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Ubuntu/posts/bEix58vnQ79 Interesting comment at the end regarding the 707 left phones."
 * ogra_ finds it funny how people wait for the MX4 
<ogra_> it will most likely not be the same thing ...
<ogra_> (meizu has not a single unlocked/unlockable device on the market ...)
<elopio> bfiller: renatu:  can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/main_window_objectName/+merge/250259 ?
<renatu> elopio, sure
<elopio> thanks.
<Neo31> cool congrats mcphail :)
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: AFAICS the MX4 can be unlocked via "fastboot oem unlock"
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> where did you read that ?
<svij> "Availability: Out of stock
<svij> it's over
<sturmflut-work> ogra_: http://forum.hdblog.it/index.php?/topic/37757-official-meizu-mx4/page-13 (italian only), but you are right, there are about equally many reports of the bootloader being locked
<ogra_> their android devices are completely locked down
<sturmflut-work> svij: Makes sense, sales became very slow in the last hour
<svij> sturmflut-work: now we just need someones order number ;)
<Chipaca> if anybody wants to play with something i built (still very early days), install "poke" from the store on your phone, and then save http://goo.gl/WCdJT1 as "poke" on your desktop (need to get that into a ppa), and have fun with it all.
<Chipaca> criticism is what i'm looking for in this, fwiw :)
<dobey> mardy: if i "delete from ACL;" to remove the u1 account from the ACL table, then anything trying to use that account should fail to access it, right?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noBiggerIcons/+merge/250320 here's the other part for icons
<mardy> dobey: without WHERE, you'll remove the ACL from all accounts; but yes, they should become inaccessible
<dobey> mardy: right. i only have a u1 account on this device so removing all is fine; but i did that, and system-settings is still able to get the secret
<dobey> Feb 19 15:00:37 ubuntu-phablet signond[4023]: ../../../../src/signond/accesscontrolmanagerhelper.cpp 168 isPeerAllowedToAccess "unconfined"
<dobey> Feb 19 15:00:37 ubuntu-phablet signond[4023]: ../../../../src/signond/accesscontrolmanagerhelper.cpp 81 isPeerAllowedToUseIdentity "Access control list of identity: 3: [].Tokens count: 0#011"
<dobey> weird
<OerHeks> and .. @bqreaders Sold out!
<dobey> mardy: any idea why that would be?
<dobey> mardy: this is on latest vivid image btw
<simosx> Chipaca, > ./poke
<simosx> 200 {"ok":true}
<kenvandine> jgdx, i want to land that AP fix in vivid too, we just can't forget to fix it for real
<kenvandine> it's frustrating not having passing tests in CI
<mardy> dobey: so, from the logs it says that the ACL is empty
<jgdx> kenvandine, AP workaround?
<jgdx> or real fix
<kenvandine> the ConnectivityMixin
<kenvandine> i'm going to whack that in trunk too
<kenvandine> unless you have a real fix already :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, ah, yeah sure! I'm working on the fix now.. just had to upgrade to vivid
<kenvandine> jgdx, so you couldn't build on utopic?  was i right?
<jgdx> I don't, pitti has kicked some theories around and I'm going to put them to the test.
<mardy> dobey: one of the workadound we added some months ago, was to let "unconfined" access everything; it didn't work out completely, there were some methods still failing
<mardy> dobey: it may be that you hit one of those code paths for which we opened full access to "unconfined", even with empty acl
<mardy> dobey: let me check the source code
<Chipaca> simosx: ./poke -h
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you know why Pathwind is basically unusable on mako/vivid ?
<mardy> dobey: ah, there's another table: OWNERS
<simosx> Chipaca, I sent a message to the phone. Nice work.
<jgdx> kenvandine, you were right, as you usually are! :D
<mardy> dobey: probably "unconfined" figures as owner of that identity, so it passes
<simosx> Chipaca, I think it's good to move the discussion to #ubuntu-app-devel. People will be interested there.
<dobey> mardy: hmm, i'll check that
<dobey> mardy: ok, that seems to do it
<dobey> mardy: oh, also, is there some way to fake the results for an AccountServiceModel used in qml, for testing?
<simosx> Chipaca, is that "token" a global token for all apps?
<mardy> dobey: no, the only way is to trick signond into returning what you want
<mardy> dobey: so if that's not possible, the only option is to modify the souce code of the accounts-qml-module
<dobey> or fix the code to not use accountsevicemodel
<kenvandine> mterry, bug 1414762 isn't marked fixed for unity8, but the branch has been merged
<ubot5> bug 1414762 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Password gets set instead of a passcode during welcome wizard" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414762
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you get that on the ww11 milestone?
<mterry> kenvandine, fixed by marking fix released
<kenvandine> thx :)
<kenvandine> mterry, i want to get that on the radar from rtm too
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, added
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, thx
<mterry> ogra_, if I adb into a recovery mode mako, how do I muck with the ubuntu filesystem?
<Chipaca> simosx: no, tokens are per app/user/device
<Chipaca> simosx: going...
<ogra_> mterry, you have to mount the partitions you want to fiddle with ... and then you are restricted to whatever is in the recovery env
<mterry> ogra_, I just ended up reflashing instead of fixing  :-/
<simosx> Chipaca, I had a look at your repo. Interesting functionality to use in other apps.
<mterry> ogra_, (for next time) is it obvious where the partitions lie?
<mterry> ogra_, like, do we have a wiki for it?
<simosx> Chipaca, are there more options than /notify/? How would one send messages between an app on the phone and an app on the deskop/etc.
<jgdx> pitti, seems all is well as far as python-dbusmock goes. So yeah, looking at our code instead. :)
<pitti> jgdx: did you find the problem? session bus was connected before starting the test bus?
<jgdx> pitti, no, that looked okay, actually. Other than this [1] in stdout.. [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10310136/
<ogra_> mterry, they vary from device to device and from imoplementation to implementation (loop vs partitions for example)
<jgdx> pitti, s/stdout/stderr I guess
 * sturmflut-work goes home for today
<lotuspsychje> anyone has an Bq ubuntu phone is this chat?
<ogra_> many do
<lotuspsychje> oh nicely
<lotuspsychje> when will be the next sell ogra_ ?
<ogra_> no idea
<lotuspsychje> nothing new on their twitter yet :p
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, they sold out today again
<lotuspsychje> really
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> big success then
<dobey> kenvandine: so my branch works, with a small caveat that the "Sign in to Ubuntu One" button is shown before the login window pops up
<rvr> alecu: ping
<dobey> rvr: i think he is still out dealing with some errands. what's up? something with the click scope or app purchasing?
<davmor2> lotuspsychje: we'll never sell ogra_ he's too valuable to us :D
<ogra_> lol
<rvr> dobey: Yes
<popey> maybe not sell
<rvr> dobey: "Game of the week" appears untranslated.
<popey> maybe trade for some really good crack
<ogra_> LOL
<davmor2> popey: I was thinking rental
<popey> of course
<dobey> beuno: ^^
<beuno> right
<beuno> that's my fault
<beuno> to spanish, yes?
<rvr> beuno: Right
<beuno> bueno.
<beuno> (our weeks seem to be long)
<beuno> rvr, fixed?
<rvr> beuno: Awesome, fixed!
 * beuno 3> servers
<lotuspsychje> the 'go' online board game app is sweet, you can play to online users very neat
<mterry> ogra_, I keep bugging you today.  :-/  Let's say I have a krillin on which I screwed up the boot.  So I can't adb normally.  I can't get into adb via recovery because of lockdown.  And fastboot doesn't seem to let me in either.  What are my options?
<ogra_> flash an open recovery
<ogra_> (see the ML thread from john-mcaleely )
<mterry> ogra_, right...  How do I flash that without adb?
<ogra_> you never flash using adb :)
<ogra_> for recovery flashing you use fastboot ...
<ogra_> read the mails
<ogra_> it is described there
<mterry> ogra_, ubuntu-device-flash needs adb?  OK, will re-read the emails, I must have missed this option
<ogra_> it pushes via adb, yeah
<ogra_> you boot into fastboot mode and then use "fastboot flash" to push a new recovery.img in place
<ogra_> preferably one that has adb :)
<ogra_> then you can use u-d-f
<mterry> ogra_, ah!  his email only talked about adding --recovery-image to u-d-f
<mterry> ogra_, I forgot fastboot flash was a thing, haven't used that since first got the phone
<ogra_> mterry, right, that works with new u-d-f
<ogra_> but indeed requires working adb :)
<ogra_> anyway, time to afk :)
<mterry> ogra_, thanks~
<ogra_> :)
 * davmor2 doesn't believe ogra_ actually afk
<kenvandine> dobey, i kicked a CI rebuild for your token-deleted branch
<kenvandine> i think it'll get a full test run this time
<kenvandine> i landed AP fixes in trunk
 * kenvandine grumbles about exploding test suites
<dobey> kenvandine: heh ok
<mariogrip> Hello! I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to oneplus one, but i get an kernel panic that i tried to fix for 5 days now without any luck... run-init  /dev/console no such file or directory Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Grandiose> What devices are supported for ubuntu-touch?
<dobey> !devices | Grandiose
<Grandiose> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> bad bot. it was supposed to direct that statement to you with the pipe char notation. not sure why it didn't
<dobey> anyway
<Grandiose> Does it run as quickly as it does on x86?
<cyphermox> you mean like on the emulator?
<cyphermox> faster usually, depends on the hardware.
<Grandiose> No, as it does natively on a desktop
<dobey> it runs as fast as hardware and resource consumption allow it to
<dobey> there's a big difference between an arm cpu with 2 GB of RAM veruss say an i7 with 16+GB RAM
<dobey> you're not going to be rendering complex scenes in blender on a phone, i bet
<dobey> but with 4G on my nexus 5, most things are decently fast
<Grandiose> It should run fine on krait 300
<Grandiose> Once the port is perfected
<dobey> if you get it ported i guess :)
<dobey> my battery icon is even fast :P
<mariogrip> Hello! I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to oneplus one, but i get an kernel panic that i tried to fix for 5 days now without any luck... run-init  /dev/console no such file or directory Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init
<mariogrip> Anyone?
<Grandiose> What chipset are you running?
<dobey> mariogrip: how are you porting it? using cynaogenmod kernel?
<mariogrip> Qualcomm MSM8974AC Snapdragon 801
<Grandiose> That should work. it's identical to the nexus 5.
<mariogrip> dobey: im using oneplus own kernel build for AOSP
<dobey> ok
<Grandiose> Do you have a google edition kernel that you can use?
<dobey> mariogrip: you need to use the drivers from their AOSP build, but you need to build the ubuntu kernel i think
<dobey> at least, that is my (very basic) understanding of how the kernel build works
<dobey> there are some ubuntu patches that need to be applied iirc
<mariogrip> Grandiose: no, there issn't a google edition
<dobey> mariogrip: so i think you need to take their kernel source tree, and get the ubuntu patches applied to it
<mariogrip> dobey: I am using the drivers for their AOSP build, they are the same as cyanogen mod uses
<dobey> of course they are, because the oneplus one is a cynaogenmod phone :)
<dobey> i don't think android needs /dev/console so it is possibly disabled in their kernel config
<dobey> you need the ubuntu kernel config and patches
<dobey> mariogrip: i don't know where you're located, but you'll get better answers/help if you ask during europe daytime during the week
<dobey> oh, norway i guess
<mariogrip> dobey: I living in norway (+1
<mariogrip> I have been online on this all day :P
<dobey> but i'm pretty certain about the kernel config/patches thing
<Grandiose> You must be really desperate to get ubuntu working on your phone lol
<mariogrip> Jup! working all night all day :=)
<dobey> anyway, i have to go now. later, and good luck :)
<mariogrip> Thanks for the help
<mariogrip> I added this to kernelcommandline and it dosn't panic, but i cannot access adb so i cannot get any debug report from it...console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.console=ttyO0 console=tty
<Grandiose> Wouldn't it be easier to configure if you had a google edition rom?
<mariogrip> console=tty0**
<mariogrip> jup, but there issn
<mariogrip> 't any
<mariogrip> do anyone know when will the new porting guide be online??
<Grandiose> You could try editing the kernel yourself? It will take a lot of trial and error though
<mariogrip> I am editing the kernel, I build it to work with ubuntu touch (using the old porting guide)
<mariogrip> it does look like orga_ has some knowledge about this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/23/%23ubuntu-touch.txt
<mariogrip> ogra_ **
<Grandiose> It needs to be more like the Nexus kernel. Do you get a boot loop or a blank screen?
<mariogrip> bootloop, after pulling the last_kmsg i find this error: run-init  /dev/console no such file or directory
<mariogrip> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Grandiose> A directory error?
<Grandiose> So the kernel may be functional, but its path isn't?
<mariogrip> /dev/console exists and has the correct permission...
<Grandiose> It exists but the kernel can't locate it? That should be your first line of enquiry
<Grandiose> Does anybody else have it running on your device?
<mariogrip> I can access it, but run-init uses exec
<mariogrip> nope
<Grandiose> It has read and write access?
<mariogrip> jup, i even tried chmod 777 /dev/console
<mariogrip> ls -l /dev >/dev/kmsg || true confirms that it has
<mariogrip> but after i changed from console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 to console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.console=ttyO0 console=tty0 it does not panic anymore
<Grandiose> Have you tried individual modifications on the original source code?
<mariogrip> on the init and touch file yes
<Grandiose> You'll have to modify it manually then. Within that wall of text there are probably hundreds of lines of incompatible coding
<Grandiose> Exhaust your options and pick up a cheap nexux if you don't succeed lol
<mariogrip> :P i will never give up
<mariogrip> I'm too stubborn for that
<Grandiose> You could just buy a desktop and run linux on that?
<mariogrip> I run ubuntu on all my computers :)
<Grandiose> It's the securest way to browse the internet.
<mariogrip> even my girlfriend uses ubuntu :=)
<Grandiose> Ubuntu 10?
<mariogrip> ubuntu 14.10
<Grandiose> Yeah that one
<mariogrip> Jup
<Grandiose> How is the weather in the freezing norway?
<mariogrip> 6 Celsius with clouds and no rain
<mariogrip> here in Bergen
<mariogrip> When i uses break to stop and start adb, this happens adbd (255): undefined instruction: pc=b6da4368
<Grandiose> Shell command?
<mariogrip> I cannot connect to adb shell
<mariogrip> i read that from last_kmsg
<Grandiose> You have installed every patch that is available?
<mariogrip> yes, i guess so
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10315402/
<mariogrip> corrupted because i was needed to hard reboot
<Grandiose> Compare it to the nexus kernel and localise your error?
<mariogrip> what nexus version is closest to oneplus one?
<Grandiose> The nexus 5
<mariogrip> okey, i will try that
<Grandiose> You have done everything else correctly?
<mariogrip> I guess so
<Grandiose> You have usb debugging enabled?
<mariogrip> i also added this basic rule file http://paste.ubuntu.com/10315453/
<Grandiose> Lol
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-20
<aSheepie> Silly question, if I'm deving an app, where do I set the group into which it falls, e.g. Communication ? I've looked at the twitter app src and can't find where that specifies it
<mariogrip> ogra_ I need your help
<Elleo> aSheepie: you select that when uploading to http://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com
<aSheepie> Elleo: Ah, thanks, so if it's an app I'm installing directly to the phone, there's no way of doing this then? Reason is, I'm making a second Twitter webapp container so I can run two accounts simultaneously and I was hoping to put it in the Communication category alongside the core Twitter app
<Elleo> aSheepie: yeah, not sure if there's any way to do it manually
<aSheepie> Elleo: OK, thanks, it's not a huge issue, I guess, it's just that I like to get things properly set up and that was niggling at me
<weasleynih2> hello
<weasleynih2> ubuntu touch support for gionee elife 37
<weasleynih2> ubuntu touch support or download for gionee e7
<sturmflut-work> Good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: o/
<dholbach> hi sturmflut-work
<sturmflut-work> Travelling for nerds: Going to Java, Linus Torvalds' birthplace and actual Monkey Island.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Love Your Pet Day! :-D
 * ogra_ goes to find his cats to cuddle them
 * popey goes to find dholbach to cuddle him
 * dholbach hugs ogra_ and popey
 * lotuspsychje cuddles his nexus7
<mcphail> After the tradition of cuddling your pet, you all owe me a new goldfish.
<ogra_> we'll start a crowdfunding campaign
<mcphail> ogra_: you'd be better starting the defibrillator
<ogra_> are there small enough ones for goldfish ?
<supaflu> https://twitter.com/locusf : homemade sailfishos cellphone the piolla XD
<Elleo> popey: you haven't heard of anyone working on a shoutcast app have you?
<popey> Elleo: nope
<Elleo> popey: okay, cool; looks like I've got a new side project then ;)
<popey> hah
<Elleo> popey: figured out that if I parse the .pls myself I can get media-hub to handle the stream properly :)
<popey> nice!
<os1r1s> I am having a problem with flashing an asus nexus (2012) to ubuntu touch (trusty version).  I got all the way to the flash step and ran the flash updater.  Lastly it said "Failed to enter Recovery".  It had a boot screen, but after reboot it does nothing.  Can anyone help?
<rvr> cyphermox: ping
<os1r1s> Anyone?
<dpm> ogra_, rsalveti, sergiusens, check this out: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ :-)
<dpm> nice work davidcalle ^ :-)
<dpm> and everyone involved, including Jani
<ogra_> dpm, awesome !
<davidcalle> ogra_, rsalveti, sergiusens, if you don't already, you are going to have editor rights on that thing, but ping me for awful-awful things that need to be resolved asap :)
<dpm> yep, going to set up permissions right after lunch
<dpm> bbiab
<sergiusens> dpm: davidcalle \o/
<rsalveti> dpm: davidcalle: great, thanks!
<ogra_> !porting
<ogra_> hmm, i know we had a bot entry for it
<OerHeks> ogra_, in the /topic > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> OerHeks, lol, yes i put it there ages ago :)
<ogra_> davidcalle, can we get an auto redirect of that wikipage to the new guide ?
<cyphermox> rvr: hey
<davidcalle> ogra_, I'd like to. dpm, mhall119, dholbach, do you know if it's possible?
<ogra_> i think we do it for other pages
<dpm> I think so too
<dholbach>  #REFRESH 2 http:/...........
<dpm> is there not a #REDIRECT thing?
<dpm> a there you go :)
<ogra_> but why does it need to shout ?
<ogra_> :=)
<cyphermox> ogra_: to make really sure it redirects.
<dholbach> it's the sudo of moinmoin :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks, I was missing the "2"
<dholbach> that's an argument to specify the seconds
<dholbach> if you use "0" it'll be hard for somebody to change the page later on again
<dholbach> in that case you won't have a chance to hit "edit"
<dholbach> instead you'll have to know to append &action=edit to the URL :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, it redirects to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/<url> , what's wrong? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting?action=edit
<dholbach> davidcalle, REFRESH
<dholbach> not redirect
<davidcalle> Ah :)
<rvr> cyphermox: Hey. I was testing mtp. I was surprised that in Mac, the transferred files has 1970-1-1 00:00 as date.
<rvr> cyphermox: From phone to desktop.
<cyphermox> ah, yeah\
<cyphermox> I suspect the date isn't being set in the mtp database
<davidcalle> dholbach, \o/
<dholbach> yeehaw!
<cyphermox> rvr: date created or date modified?
<rvr> cyphermox: Date modified
<cyphermox> rvr: looks like it's probably set, but it may be wrong anyway
<cyphermox> rvr: wanna play with this?
<dpm> davidcalle, I love the overview steps at the start of the guide, and the terminology section. I think these make the guide much easier to navigate and understand
<cyphermox> rvr: looking at the spec it looks like there data format isn't properly specified for dates, that may be what breaks it on Mac
<rvr> cyphermox: I haven't tested with an Android.
<rvr> cyphermox: Using Android, transferring a picture from Mac to device, last modified time is changed. From device to Mac, time is kept.
<cyphermox> you mean kept as epoch
<cyphermox> well, as 0 really
<cyphermox> rvr: I understand, but it's probably just a small bit missing in mtp; from what I can quickly see it may be missing a uint8 in the data packet to set the "form" of the string that passes the date.
<rvr> cyphermox: 2014-08-31
<cyphermox> rvr: which device is that from?
<rvr> cyphermox: I have some photos in a Nexus 7 (Android), and the modified dates are transferred correctly to Mac desktop.
<cyphermox> yes, I understood that part
<cyphermox> but I also can't do anything about Android, the code I can touch is the code we have in Touch, in the mtp project
<rvr> I run the mtp test in krillin
<rvr> cyphermox: I wanted to confirm it wasn't a regression
<cyphermox> well, I'd be surprised if it was
<kenvandine> cyphermox, can you add a review to this? https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-working-pairing-only/+merge/249172
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, no settings meeting today?
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> i forgot it was friday :)
<kenvandine> seb128, did anyone show up?
<kenvandine> seb128, besides you
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I tried to join nobody was there
<seb128> I guess no meeting then :-)
<kenvandine> i guess we just skipped this weeks :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i was busy reviewing your branches :)
<seb128> kenvandine, \o/
<kenvandine> seb128, i had a question on your bluetooth-device-visibility-tweak branch
<seb128> kenvandine, shoot
<kenvandine> Do we really want to make it discoverable regardless of the previous state?
<kenvandine> i asked in the MP too
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, maybe not, do you know cases where that panel is in focus and shouldn't be discoverable?
<kenvandine> seb128, and i wanted to get a review from cyphermox for your other bt branch
<kenvandine> seb128, i was thinking about that, right now when you go to that page it goes right to discoverable
<kenvandine> shouldn'
<kenvandine> t that be the opposite?
<kenvandine> start out undescoverable
<kenvandine> and let you switch it
<kenvandine> don't we default to off on the desktop?
<kenvandine> and you have to switch visible on?
<seb128> kenvandine, what we do on the desktop doesn't make sense
<kenvandine> seb128, right now if you turn it off
<kenvandine> and load the page, it doesn't turn it on
<seb128> on what?
<kenvandine> the phone
<seb128> turn what off?
<seb128> there is no visibility setting
<cyphermox> kenvandine: the discoverable part is in the design
<seb128> we enable it 1s after loading the page
<kenvandine> oh
 * kenvandine was confused :)
<cyphermox> ie. you get to the page and it enables it after 1s, right
<cyphermox> 1s is really fast though considering how fast the page loads...
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, so then your branch makes sense
<cyphermox> kenvandine: approved your mr, btw.
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thanks!
<cyphermox> or rather seb's
<kenvandine> i'll land both of these after i land silo 21
<seb128> cyphermox, kenvandine, in fact it's slightly buggy :-/
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#Discoverability
<kenvandine> seb128, oh?
<seb128> kenvandine, it should do it after 1 second
<cyphermox> yeah, missing the spinner
<cyphermox> seb128: it is, after 1 second. but that gets mixed up in page drawing time
<seb128> cyphermox, does it? shouldn't the spinner be linked to the state?
<cyphermox> ie. this code gets run before the page is fully displayed, AFAICT
<cyphermox> as I recall there was a spinner added and the "right" code for it
<cyphermox> should be easy to test by bumping that to a 10s delay or something, though
<mariogrip> ogra_ i need you help :)
<mariogrip> your*
<kenvandine> cyphermox, it doesn't feel like 1s... feels faster
<kenvandine> cyphermox, and when you leave the page, it is supposed to pause long enough for you to see it change to "Not discoverable"
<rvr> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bug/1423932
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423932 in mtp (Ubuntu) "[Mac + AFT] Modified date is not transferred" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> kenvandine: yeah, that too
<seb128> cyphermox, kenvandine, I don't understand what you mean for the after 1s
<seb128> it does it in the backend
<seb128>         // Delay enabling discoverability by 1 second.
<seb128>         m_discoverableTimer.setSingleShot(true);
<seb128>         connect(&m_discoverableTimer, SIGNAL(timeout()), this, SLOT(slotEnableDiscoverable()));
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... it just feels so fast
<kenvandine> you don't get to see it change at all
<seb128> kenvandine, cyphermox, well, the code I added does it on focus, without delay
<seb128> so it regresses that part
<kenvandine> i just tried it without your branch
<kenvandine> i think the timer should be in the qml side
<kenvandine> and do it onComponentComplete
<cyphermox> seb128: not the branch I just reviewed though, where is that other code?
<cyphermox> do you need a review for it?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-device-visibility-tweak/+merge/250105
<kenvandine> cyphermox, ^^
<cyphermox> ah, well actually if it was already open before I guess we don't need to go through another round of waiting 1 second
<cyphermox> but it's up to you
<cyphermox> and I agree it probably should be dependent on what the switch state was at that point
<cyphermox> this is making it really complicated though :(
<mariogrip> I am trying to port Ubuntu touch to OnePlus one but im stuck at a kernel panic run-init  /dev/console no such file or directory
<mariogrip> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!  Do you guys have any ideas? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10325673/)
<dobey> mariogrip: did you rebuild the kernel with the ubuntu config and necessar patches?
<mariogrip> Yes, I used the kernel checker too to make i correct
<mariogrip> it*
<elopio> renato___: thanks for the review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/main_window_objectName/+merge/250259
<elopio> now how do we get it landed?
<renato___> elopio, we need a silo for it
<renato___> kenvandine, could you request a silo with this MR ^^
<renato___> and the mr that you mentioned during the meeting
<kenvandine> renato___, sure
<renato___> kenvandine, one more: https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/address-book-app/upgrade-test-library-import-1.0/+merge/232968
<mariogrip> YES! the new porting guide is online!
<renato___> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/address-book-app/aim_is_not_aim/+merge/249161
<renato___> elopio, could you review the pending MR related with autopilot tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/+activereviews
<renato___> elopio, there is some very old stuff there
<kenvandine> renato___, the upgrade-test-library-import-1.0 branch hasn't been reviewed yet
<kenvandine> and old... i wonder if it would even merge cleanly
<renato___> kenvandine, yes lets keep this to a second wave :D
<kenvandine> renato___, ok, so just the 2 branches?
<renato___> and your branch
<renato___> I did not find it
<elopio> renato___: the two branches related to autopilot I see there are old, need to be updated.
<renato___> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~rhuddie/address-book-app/add-photo-helper/+merge/227519
<elopio> renato___: were you talking of a branch other than those two?
<renato___> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/address-book-app/test_collapse/+merge/211505
<renato___> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/address-book-app/autopilot-upstart/+merge/212747
<renato___> elopio, and this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/address-book-app/upgrade-test-library-import-1.0/+merge/232968
<elopio> ok, looking.
<kenvandine> renato___, i have these 2
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/main_window_objectName/+merge/250259
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/address-book-app/aim_is_not_aim/+merge/249161
<kenvandine> renato___, the aim_is_not_aim branch is the one i approved this morning
<renato___> kenvandine, hum ok then
<renato___> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> renato___, ok, so that's it for this landing?
<renato___> yes
<kenvandine> renato___, silo 24
<renato___> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> renato___, so really all we need to do for testing is run the AP tests?
<renato___> kenvandine, well there is this test plan here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/address-book-app
<renato___> but I am not sure if it is necessary for these changes
<kenvandine> renato___, yeah, it's a one line change in qml
<kenvandine> and the rest tests
<kenvandine> plus the translators comments
<renato___> exactly
<kenvandine> i'll run the AP tests and verify the app loads
<kenvandine> well, AP will verify that :)
<kenvandine> renato___, and address-book-app isn't published as a click is it?  still deb only?
<renato___> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> renato___, yes deb only?
<renato___> yes deb only :D
<kenvandine> thanks :)
<john-mcaleely> slangasek, any news on your vivid channels proposal?
<mariogrip> ogra_ you there? i need you help
<mariogrip> your*
<mariogrip> I am trying to port Ubuntu touch to OnePlus one but im stuck at a kernel panic run-init /dev/console no such file or directory I am trying to port Ubuntu touch to OnePlus one but im stuck at a kernel panic run-init /dev/console no such file or directory <mariogrip> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! Do you guys have any ideas? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10325673/)Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! Do you g
<mariogrip> uys have any ideas? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10325673/)
<mariogrip> trying to port Ubuntu touch to OnePlus one but im stuck at a kernel panic run-init /dev/console no such file or directory <mariogrip> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! Do you guys have any ideas? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10325673/
<ogra_> mariogrip, make sure devtmpfs is enabled in your kernel
<mariogrip> it is
<ogra_> and the various console options like CONFIG_VT and CONFIG_CONSOLE etc
<ogra_> probably CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE too ... there are a bunch you can play with
<mariogrip> they are all on
<ogra_> oh and you already fixed it, i see
<mariogrip> btw, I used the kernel checker tool also
<ogra_> the second half of you paste shows you are ooting into the ubuntu rootfs
<mariogrip> I added this console=tty0, but i have no idea if it correct or not
<ogra_> yes, it obviously sorted out that issue :)
<mariogrip> :)
<ogra_> where did you get the rootfs image from ?
<mariogrip> It downloaded when i compiled the kernel
<ogra_> i didnt ask "when" did you get the rootfs ;)
<mariogrip> hehe sorry, cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/
<ogra_> right, which one exactly
<mariogrip> vivid
<mariogrip>  vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<ogra_> that should be fine then
<ogra_> are you able to adb in ?
<mariogrip> one more thing, adbd seems like it has a problem starting: adbd undefined instruction
<mariogrip> No, i cannot
<ogra_> where do you get that error ?
<mariogrip> last_kmsg
<ogra_> can you paste the full log somewhere ?
<mariogrip> btw i added this to get more errors: exec >/dev/kmsg 2>&1
<mariogrip> yes
<mariogrip> note there is some broken blocks here because i was needed to do a hard reboot... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10326438/
<mariogrip> ignore my ls -l outputs
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> you got quite a few partitions on that mmc
<ogra_> mmcblk0p28
<ogra_> heh
<mariogrip> :P
<mariogrip> is NETFILTER required?
<ogra_> not enforced atm
<ogra_> it might be in the future
<mariogrip> okey, the build failed when CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES, so i just disabled it
<mariogrip> btw, this is the adbd error message i get adbd (255): undefined instruction: pc=b6da4368
<ogra_> mariogrip, i'm a bit busy with meetings today .. there is a new porting guide up though, see if you can get forward with that ... there is a developer adbd at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/adbd try to replace the one on the rootfs with it
<mariogrip> ogra_ Okey
<kenvandine> cyphermox, seb128: what was the verdict with the bluetooth-device-visibility-tweak branch, are we happy with it as is?
<seb128> kenvandine, would be better if we restored the 1s tempo I think
<kenvandine> nah
<kenvandine> this is just when we switch back to it with the page open
<kenvandine> i think it's fine
<seb128> are you sure it's not also called on first time we focus?
<kenvandine> it isn'
<kenvandine> t
<kenvandine> well, i'm pretty sure :)
<kenvandine> because the app is already focused
<kenvandine> when the page loads
<seb128> oh, good then ;-)
<kenvandine> if we get that state change there, it's a bug
<kenvandine> imo
<seb128> kenvandine, it's called if you open that panel directly :-/
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> from the indicator?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> bugger
<seb128> kenvandine, well, I guess it's easy enough to delay with a qml timer, I've to call it a week in 15 minutes, so feel free to pick that up or I can look to it on monday
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, i might take a stab at it today
<kenvandine> if not monday is fine
<seb128> k
<seb128> kenvandine, just replace the start by a time.start and have the timer do the call
<kenvandine> seb128, have a good weekend
<seb128> or maybe just have it not doing it on the first call
<seb128> or like only if a variable is set and set it on Component.onComplete
<seb128> since the backends does the first set anyway
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, you too!
<mariogrip> ogra_ when you have time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10328289/
<triath> Hi guys, trying to install on my nexus 10, but after i unlocked the device and issued fastboot reboot it seems stuck on the booting screen, how should I proceed?
<dobey> triath: the bootloader screen?
<triath> dobey: no, the android loading screen, the colorful dots swirling
<dobey> triath: well i guess wait until android boots and then reobot to the bootloader, and then flash
<triath> dobey: should I unplug it and reboot again, because it's been like this for approx 30 minutes now or could that cause error?
<dobey> triath: sure
<mariogrip> do anyone know how the last_kmsg should look when it booted successfully (adb shell is not working, so i cannot tell if it has more errors or it booted into shell with no ui)
<mariogrip> here is my last_kmsg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10328289/
<mariogrip> i cannot connect to adb shell, and it does not panic
<mariogrip> but no ui
<triath> Got it installed on my new nexus 10, looks good :)
<triath> Anyone know the status of bluetooth?
<OerHeks> awesome, rapoo wireless touch mouse works OOTB with touch-scroll functions
<mariogrip> Why does the fuu** adbd not starting when i add break to kernel or when it boots?... (help!!!)
<chancho> Hey Guys, I just installed ubuntu-touch utopic and vivid using Multirom on my Nexus 5 (I know it's not supported, but wanted to give it a shot). Everything works great so far, but I just cannot use apt! Whenever i try to update it's database it faily with an 404 not found on ports.ubuntu.com in both(!) vivid and utopic, Is there something I can to about it or is it by design?
<adrian47> How can i disable screen timeout at building process?
<adrian47> or after install but before boot :)
<AskUbuntu> Using both tabs and pagestack navigation in HTML5 app for Ubuntu Phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/587955
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-21
<johnjelinek> hihi all
<johnjelinek> how's it goin'?
<johnjelinek> can anyone let me know how to configure 3-finger drag with Ubuntu 14.04.2?
<johnjelinek> I want some of the supported gestures referenced here to work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#Supported_Gestures
<johnjelinek> but I don't know where to turn them on
<Elleo> johnjelinek: this channel focuses on Ubuntu Touch (the platform for phones, tablets, etc.), not multitouch under X11, you'd probably be better off asking somewhere more general like askubuntu or #ubuntu
<johnjelinek> Elleo: it's strange that the Multitouch wiki page points to this IRC channel
<Elleo> yeah, that looks like a mistake
<Elleo> looks like that was added in ~2010 so it's possible this channel was used for multitouch discussion prior to the creation of ubuntu touch
<johnjelinek> oic, maybe not much action has happened around multitouch for a while
<RobbyF2> anyone try the new porting guide?
<RobbyF2> getting invalid clone bundle file
<RobbyF2> after i phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet
<ibrahimpekcan> hi
<ibrahimpekcan> for nexus 7 (2013) ubuntu touch download link?
<AskUbuntu> Run KeePassX on ubuntu phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/588075
<Jinesh> hello?
<lotuspsychje> hi
<Jinesh> is it available for nexus 7 (2012)
<Jinesh> ?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> only the nexus 7 2013 wifi model
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Jinesh
<ubot5> Jinesh: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Jinesh> oh okay
<lotuspsychje> Jinesh: but you can try the XDA forums, check if nobody ported it maybe
<Jinesh> okay. i ll
<Jinesh> Thank You
<lotuspsychje> np
<Yolandre> Hi, I'm trying to gather some opinions regarding Ubuntu Touch.
<ogra_> and you expect to get any critical comments in an ubuntu touch channel ?
<Yolandre> Nope, just user experiences.
<adrian47> ogra_, hello :D
<adrian47> ogra_, i see welcome screen :))
<Yolandre> Currently using Android 4.04 and burning to try Ubuntu Touch.
<popey> so try it :)
<adrian47> but touchscreen don't work
<Yolandre> Touch screen not working?
<adrian47> Yes, but I am porting UT.
<lotuspsychje> k1l: morning mate
<mariogrip> Hello, ogra_ do you have time to maybe help me find out why adbd not starting... I have tried (almost) everything :P
<nlsthzn> o/ all... was able to nab a e4.5 in the last flash sale and I have a question for which I can't find definitive answer online; is there any sort of navigation software available for ubuntu touch or is it still in progress?
<mariogrip> when you add break=top to the kernel boot argument, that will start normal adbd right??
<mariogrip> can someone please help me? A Adbd does not start
<mariogrip> adbd (355): undefined instruction: pc=b6cf1368 this is the error i get from last_kmsg
<mariogrip> here is a full last_kmsg:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10341700/
<Siilwyn> mariogrip, it's pretty quiet around this time of the day during the weekend. You'll have to have some patients. I don't have the knowledge to help you.
<Siilwyn> mariogrip, you could also resend/repost in an hour or two.
<mariogrip> Siilwyn: okey, thanks
<sturmflut> nlsthzn: There is no navigation software that I know of. There is some cooperation with HERE maps, maybe at some point the matching app will just pop up in the store...
<sturmflut> mariogrip: for some reason the CPU thinks the instruction at memory address 0xb6cf1368 of your adbd process is illegal. Do the compiler which created the adbd binary, the kernel and the CPU architecture/features match?
<mariogrip> I guess adbd was pre compiled, when i created the image it downloaded some files into ramdisk which included adbd
<nlsthzn> sturmflut, ok thanks... ironically navigation is the one thing I actually use my android phone for >.<
<sturmflut> mariogrip: There are several reasons why this can happen. The compiler created the binary for a different CPU featureset, the instructions are not correctly aligned etc. I don't have the expertise to actually help you, but that's the general direction
<sturmflut> mariogrip: Can you try to (cross-)compile adbd yourself?
<sturmflut> nlsthzn: Yeah, me too. A working port of e.g. OsmAnd would be extremely useful.
<mariogrip> sturmflut: Yeah, i can try that. btw adbd works at recovery
<sturmflut> mariogrip: Hmmm, the recovery kernel is different, right?
<mariogrip> sturmflut: yeah, but i guess they uses the same sbin
<sturmflut> mariogrip: Then you may want to have a look at any possible differences in the kernel configurations.
<mariogrip> yeah, i will try
<mariogrip> sturmflut: I was wrong, try uses two different sbin, the recovery adbd is bigger (more kb) than the adbd that the ubuntu touch team provided...
<marcus_> hi all. which is the proposed channel when I want to try out the latest (most recent) version?
<mariogrip> replace try with they
<sturmflut> mariogrip: Interesting!
<mariogrip> replaced it with that one, still not working...
<mariogrip> also There error is gone from last_kmsg...
<sturmflut> marcus_: Just from looking at the available channels I would say "vivid" alias "devel"
<sturmflut> marcus_: But don't take my word for it
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu SDK first usage problems? | http://askubuntu.com/q/588185
<sturmflut> marcus_: Hm, looking at the image server my guess doesn't seem correct
<marcus_> is there a way to disable the vibration when clicking buttons on the screen?
<mariogrip> I have tried to get adbd working for hours now, can someone tell me why it does not start? here is last_kmsg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10341700/
<onla> anyone running ubuntu on asus transformer?
<mariogrip> sorry guys for begging for help! but why does not adbd not start? I'm trying to port ubuntu touch to oneplus one, it compiled without any errors... but i cannot get adbd to start so it's so hard to debug... here is the last_kmsg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10341700/ please help...
<mariogrip> anyone?
<mariogrip> popey someone said that you may know how to get adbd running...
<ryan_evos> Hey there. Is anyone in here working on porting to OnePlus One? That's the phone I use and I could help out with the effort!
<mariogrip> ryan_evos: i'm trying!
<mariogrip> ryan_evos:  i compiled without any errors. but I have a problem where adbd does not start? it's hard to debug without adbd.
<ryan_evos> mariogrip: I saw your repo. Want help?
<mariogrip> ryan_evos Yes!
<ryan_evos> I haven't ported anything. But I'm pretty useful when it comes to Linux.
<ryan_evos> <-sysadmin/Foss developer.
<ryan_evos> mariogrip: how can I help?
<mariogrip> I need to find out why adbd is not starting... I have been trying to find out why for many hours now (probably just a minor thing...) but here is my last_kmsg if that helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10341700/
<ryan_evos> mariogrip: give me a little bit and I'll see if I can help out (when I get back to my computer)
<mariogrip> ryan_evos sounds good
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-22
<adrian47> ryan_evos, are you still here?
<ryan_evos> adrian47: yep.
<ryan_evos> adrian47: sup?
<adrian47> ryan_evos, can you look at my logs? I am porting UT, i am getting spinning logo and working adb, mornig i got welcome screen with touschscreen working, but i can't get back to it :(
<ryan_evos> adrian47: porting to OnePlus One?
<adrian47> no, to htc dhd (old one but i love it :) )
<mariogrip> adrian47: try adb root
<mariogrip> adb shell touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<mariogrip> adb shell reboot
<adrian47> adb works, problem is only with starting unity8
<mariogrip> try to start it manually:  su phablet
<mariogrip>  cd
<mariogrip>  run_shell
<mariogrip> also in adb shell or ssh
<adrian47> yes, i tried it too but with no luck
<mariogrip> any errors?
<adrian47> start: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<mariogrip> "security policy" do you have selinux or apparmor enable?
<adrian47> i have apparmor=0 in boot arguments
<mariogrip> or did you add the correct permission? (udev rules)
<adrian47> yes, all that was in ueventd
<adrian47> i will upload logs in a moment
<mariogrip> still "security policy blocked" is selinux on?
<adrian47> yes but bootparam=0
<mariogrip> CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=n in kernel config?
<adrian47> bootparam in kernel config: CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=0
<adrian47> no, it's y as in kernel parameters script from porting guide
<adrian47> should I disable it?
<mariogrip> yeah, i guess.
<adrian47> selinux=0 in boot params will work?
<mariogrip> selinux=permissive
<mariogrip> Because "security policy blocked the reply" then there is a security policy that is blocking the return, and apparmor and selinux is security policys.
<adrian47> thanks, i will try it in a second
<mariogrip> sound good :)
<mariogrip> sounds*lol
<adrian47> mariogrip, nothing :)
<mariogrip> still the same error?
<adrian47> yes
<mariogrip> security policy blocked the reply.... do you have a last_kmsg i can read?
<mariogrip> btw adb pull /proc/last_kmsg & copy/past to pastebin or something
<adrian47> http://pastebin.com/mGrY5yKv
<adrian47> better logs before disabling selinux: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wfbtdklmajn0z2m/AAARXji_t-9VwqJTsVEiEuxaa?dl=0
<adrian47> i uploaded ./cache/upstart too now
<RobbyF2> anyone have luck with the new porting guide?
<mariogrip> can you try to disable any security: CONFIG_SECURITY=y
<RobbyF2> oh hey Mario, was talking with ya earlier
<adrian47> mariogrip, yes i'm building it now
<RobbyF2> syncing your stuff now actually
<mariogrip> as the error message says: "security policy blocked the reply". I really don't know what else it can be... if every security is turned off then i cannot understand why you get the error
<mariogrip> RobbyF2 Cool!
<adrian47> but next part says: the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<mariogrip> It takes a while :P 15GB of data
<RobbyF2> I have a friend doing a bring up for me as well, he has some updated sources
<RobbyF2> I have a 1gbit 32 core server
<mariogrip> yeah, because it was waiting for a reply, that it never got
<mariogrip> RobbyF2 :)
<RobbyF2> and done syncing
<RobbyF2> is everything on there?
<mariogrip> have you added local_manifest? and replaced the main manifest
<mariogrip> adrian47 disabling security shuld work, if not maybe ubuntu is starting somekind of security, but i don't think so...
<mariogrip> or the error message is lying to us
<adrian47> mariogrip, interesting is that tofay morning i booted, i flashed UT and forgot about it, after 1.5h i seen welcome screen
<adrian47> but when I tried again  it didn't worked, even after 2h waiting
<mariogrip> Humm, that's is kinda strange...
<mariogrip> adrian47 did you have any problem with adb before? i cannot get adbd to start at boot...
<mariogrip> device: oneplus one
<adrian47> mariogrip: you tried with _ogra 's adbd?
<adrian47> and, have you checked /var/log  logs?
<mariogrip> I can try with ogra's adbd, but issn't they the same?
<adrian47> i have bootloop with disabled security...
<adrian47> no they don't
<adrian47> my didn't worked (user account problems) until I used adbd from ogra's
<adrian47> ogra*
<mariogrip> bootloop with that off... then i don't know what to do. i really don't know what security policy is blocking the return
<mariogrip> ogra_ ?
<mariogrip> adrian47 where do i find /var/log with recovery adb?
<adrian47> mariogrip, you are usign rootstock installer?
<mariogrip> yes
<adrian47> adb shell ;  mkdir /cache/system ; mount -o loop /data/system.img /cache/system ; exit ; adb pull /cache/system/var/log
<adrian47> if i say correctly :)
<mariogrip> Thanks :)
<RobbyF2> hey mariogrip
<mariogrip> hey
<RobbyF2> fixed that dtbtool issue
<RobbyF2> dtbToolCM, add /device/qcom/common/dtbtool to your subdirs in build/core/main.mk
<mariogrip> nice
<RobbyF2> also i think you needed to include something in build/core, generate something something
<mariogrip> yeah, maybe
<mariogrip> it's late here, so good night ppl
<RobbyF2> g'night
<RobbyF2> exit
 * jrg waits for his US ubuntu phone 
<hereiamuhh> http://www.dx.com/p/ulefone-be-pro-mtk6732-quad-core-64bit-4g-android-4-4-4-smartphone-w-5-5-ips-hd-2g-ram-13mp-navy-375788
<hereiamuhh> would buntu touch run on that
<RobbyF2> I'm trying to build for mako
<RobbyF2> and constantly fails
<RobbyF2> phablet-dev-bootstrap -v mako phablet-make
<RobbyF2> that should grab all the files required right
<AskUbuntu> Can't create Database on device using Local Storage in Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/588425
<AskUbuntu> Error while installing QML app on ubuntu device using QT creator | http://askubuntu.com/q/588459
<binodnme> none of the apps opens in ubuntu touch in my nexus 5
<lotuspsychje> !devices | binodnme
<ubot5> binodnme: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<binodnme> ya i know that.
<binodnme> the apps used to work but after updating, it stopped working
<lotuspsychje> can you try reset your device to factory settings maybe
<lotuspsychje> that will reset ubuntu touch perhaps
<sturmflut_> wasn't there a similar regression in the official images
<binodnme> ya i did but still same problem
<lotuspsychje> binodnme: can you tell us wich version your on now?
<binodnme> I have just installed Ubuntu15.04(r108)
<binodnme> and  still not working well
<lotuspsychje> binodnme: what channel= did you install
<binodnme> devel-proposed
<lotuspsychje> i got channel=devel on my nexus7 here and works like a charm
<lotuspsychje> not sure why its stuck for you
<binodnme> :(
<lotuspsychje> binodnme: maybe reinstall fresh, before the update?
<binodnme> i have fresh reinstalled just now
<binodnme> and still not working
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> binodnme: ok then maybe you should experiment with other channels?
<binodnme> ok
<lotuspsychje> see if those make any difference perhaps
<binodnme> thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> also check the XDA forums for nexus5
<lotuspsychje> maybe something usefull shows up for you
<binodnme> ok
<dslul> Hello, regarding the porting guide, where can i find the kernel configuration file (kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/ cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig) ?
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: check the XDA forums also for porting to new devices
<aLeSD> I have my bq aquarius E5
<lotuspsychje> wow nice!
<aLeSD> it's a shit with Android
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: what you mean?
<aLeSD> are there problem on the kernel side ?
<aLeSD> I mean driver ...
<aLeSD> I mean laggy
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: the price of the BQ is rather cheap, thats not an ubuntu problem right
<lotuspsychje> touch is working bloody fast on my nexus7
<aLeSD> yes I want be fast
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: that depends on the hardware also
<aLeSD> the problem will be the kernel
<aLeSD> I mean I dunno if there are driver for all the hw
<aLeSD> however what about the phisical buttons ?
<aLeSD> May use them ?
<aLeSD> Is it a way to know if the kernel support the hw ?
<aLeSD> console and lspci and lsusb
<aLeSD>  ?
<lotuspsychje> i have no idea what your asking
<lotuspsychje> there's nothing wrong with the kernel
<aLeSD> ok
<aLeSD> lotuspsychje, so ... I have only to install it ?
<lotuspsychje> install what?
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: you make no sense mate, can you explain what you are trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: you bought a BQ with ubuntu, and wanna do what with it?
<aLeSD> no .. I bought a bq E5 (not E4.5) with android
<aLeSD> it's a different device
<aLeSD> lotuspsychje: so I'd like to port ubuntu touch on my device
<lotuspsychje> XDA forums
<aLeSD> and the first step is to know the current support of hw
<adrian47> how can i divide ubuntu files into two partitions?
<adrian47> i have small data partition and i want move abount 400mb of files to system partition, i'm not sure what files can be symlinked
<hardcoretex> i thought ARM was a SIP vendor, how in the world is there a coretex A15 "Hardware/Production Silicon" that isnt from a vendor?: http://pastebin.com/ygG4rcpa
<Stskeeps> hardcoretex: wild guess, fast models or http://www.arm.com/products/tools/development-boards/versatile-express/index.php style stuf
<Stskeeps> f
<hardcoretex> heh
<hardcoretex> interesting
<hardcoretex> Stskeeps, so whats on the actual SoC though?
<hardcoretex> as in whats the make?
<hardcoretex> http://www.arm.com/products/tools/development-boards/versatile-express/index.php
<adrian47> how can i disable ubuntu-location-service?
<mariogrip> Hello guys! I'm trying to port ubuntu touch to oneplus one, it compiled without any errors. I have a problem where adbd does not start (not even with break=top)? so it's hard to debug without adbd. here is the last_kmsg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10341700/ please help...
<aLeSD> can I install ubuntu touch on a device in android emulator ?
<mariogrip> aLeSD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<aLeSD> thansk
<adrian47> Anyone have some idea what can i do when boot.img file is larger than my boot partition? ;)
<mariogrip> how big is it?
<adrian47> 6.7Mb
<adrian47> and my partition is about 4mb
<mariogrip> Then that might be hard to workaround
<adrian47> yes with compression is still too big, i was thinking about symlink something but i'm not sure how to get it
<mariogrip> you maybe can move some of the programs from ramdisk (/bin and /sbin) outside to a different partition, i don't know if this will work. but you will be needed to edit the init and all files in /script to maybe get this working
<ryan_evos> Running phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet I get "Invalid clone.bundle file; ignoring
<ryan_evos> "
<ryan_evos> Is that normal?
<Letozaf_> hello guys can someone help me with scopecreator ? I was trying to create a youtube scope for Ubuntu IT
<mariogrip> ryan_evos: i haven't seen that before, so i guess is should not be there
<zonov_roman> Hello everybody
<zonov_roman> Can somebody help me with push notifications?
<RobbyF2> Good Morning.
<sturmflut_> Does anybody know which document format(s) and toolchain Canonical developers use to generate the documentation websites?
<mariogrip> doest break=top successfully start adbd for you guys?
<dobey> sturmflut_: i think mostly doxygen
<sturmflut_> dobey: For the API documentation, yes, but for things like the Porting Guide too?
<dobey> sturmflut_: no idea bout that one
<dobey> sturmflut_: ask mhall119 when he comes around. he probably knows
<sturmflut_> dobey: Ah, thanks. I had some trouble finding out who to ask.
<mariogrip> and i still can't get adbd to start...... adbd (197): undefined instruction.... why is this so fu** hard!
<sturmflut_> mariogrip: Sadly I have no idea about the lower layers of Android/UT.
<mariogrip> sturmflut_ do you know someone that might know more about this?
<sturmflut_> mariogrip: The guy who wrote the Porting Guide, probably
<mariogrip> do you know who it was?
<sturmflut_> I can't remember
<sturmflut_> You probably have to ask popey/mhall119/dholbach tomorrow
<mariogrip> yeah
<mariogrip> btw do you know if i can start adb with init.rc file?
<sturmflut_> Hmmm, I don't know if all the necessary environment is already present at the time init.rc is executed.
<mariogrip> okey
<sturmflut_> mariogrip: Looking at the /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/init.rc on my phone I see a couple of lines regarding adbd, e.g there is
<sturmflut_> on property:ro.kernel.qemu=1
<sturmflut_> start adbd
<sturmflut_> So it seems to be possible
<mariogrip> I can try
<ryan_evos> mariogrip, figure anything out?
<mariogrip> ryan_evos: nope, still stuck!
<Isotop7> Hello! I followed the porting guide but how do i get lunch to work? it just says "No such file: /home/USER/.lunchrc"...
<mariogrip>  source build/envsetup.sh
<Isotop7> thanks...just ran the script...after sourcing it, i see the menu...maybe it should be added to the guide :)
<mariogrip> Jup, they should.
<dobey> Isotop7: file a bug :)
<adrian47> It  is in the porting guide :)
<mariogrip> systemd-udevd[196]: maximum number (12) of children reached :O what?
<mariogrip> from last_kmsg
<Rubesman> how about licenses and rights management, when i want to publish a web app of a website not owned by myself?
<Rubesman> does somebody have experience with that, may be especially for europe or germany?
<sturmflut_> Rubesman: Creating and distributing the webapp is probably not the problem, it's just like a bookmark, but using names and logos may be problematic.
<sturmflut_> damned, I hate when that happens
<popey> :)
<popey> hi sturmflut_ enjoying vacation? :)
<sturmflut_> popey: We had to postpone everything to wednesday because of some last minute problems
<popey> awww
<sturmflut_> yeah
<sturmflut_> But I suppose you don't get to 100 flights without a few problems
<dobey> sturmflut_: creating a stylistic icon that is the same as the site's logo and using the name to refer to that site, is perfectly legal in terms of creating a bookmark to that site. if you use a logo/name and point it at a site that is not that site, then you should worry about it. phishing is illegal :)
<sturmflut_> dobey: It is most likely the same in Europe and Germany (that was the original question). Most likely.
<sturmflut_> "Most likely" in the sense of "all lawyers should be sent to the sun".
<mariogrip> popey? Do you have some ideas to why adbd is not starting at boot (i'm trying to port to oneplus one)
<dobey> sturmflut_: pretty sure it's the same for all Berne Convention countries, yes :)
<mariogrip> adbd (259): undefined instruction
<san4> hi mariogrip, +1 for 1+ port ha..
<mariogrip> san4 :)
<popey> mariogrip: is developer mode on?
<mariogrip> No, i
<mariogrip> i'm talking about kernel level
<mariogrip> the command in script/panic/adbd fails, /sbin/adbd
<san4> hah, just found your repo mariogrip :P
<mariogrip> And when i read the last_kmsg file, i found this error: adbd (259): undefined instruction
<mariogrip> popey ^
<mariogrip> san4: nice
<san4> :)
<mariogrip> popey: my last_kmsg btw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10341700/
<mariogrip> i see that iSerial is not set, is that something that is needed to set?
<mariogrip> and iManufacurer
<popey> mariogrip: i don't know, sorry.
<adrian47> mariogrip, i'm not sure but try add:    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iSerial ${ro.serialno}
<adrian47> to your init.usb or init.rc at on boot
<adrian47> and  write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iManufacturer ${ro.product.manufacturer}
<mariogrip> adrian47 I can try
<adrian47> anyone know where spinning logo icon is stored?
<mariogrip> is init.rc file stored in system.img or boot.img?
<mariogrip> is ubuntu touch even use init.rc?
<mariogrip> do ubuntu**
<adrian47> i think so :)
<adrian47> popey, if i disable ubuntu-location-service by replacing /etc/init/ubuntu-location-service.override with file that has only manual
<adrian47> popey, at flashing it will normally boot?
<popey> sorry, I've not done any porting myself
<popey> I'm not the best person to ask.
<mariogrip> There issn't any init.rc in the ramdisk
<adrian47> mariogrip, it is used :) look at porting guide
<mariogrip> but, where is it :P
<mariogrip> guess what, time to make my own adbd starter....
<adrian47> hmm, i have too small boot partition, and too small data partition... I am fighting more with it than with real porting :)
<adrian47> and i'm not sure why but it boot once per 20 times, after 30mins
<adrian47> i disabled location service and now adb shell works smoth
<adrian47> it booted!!! :D
<popey> \o/
<adrian47> but after second it comes to sleep and i can't wake it
<adrian47> :)
<adrian47> without location-service it takes about 4 minutes to boot, before about 30-35 so something really bad was happening
<mariogrip> I like that my phone have been more in fastboot mode than running a os this week :P
<adrian47> hah, it back to spinning logo :)
<adrian47> mariogrip, my too :)
<mariogrip> hehe :P
<mariogrip> title off topic, but my dream is to work at canonical! that have been awesome! i'm 17 years btw :)
<adrian47> :)
<mariogrip> this fits me so well: https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=950
<mariogrip> should idVendor and idProduct be hard coded? in the panic file in ramdisk
<adrian47> Next try: touch screen works now! :D
<mariogrip> Nice! :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-22
<lotuspsychje> mariogrip: nice one! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/ubuntu-phone-sony-xperia-oneplus-one
<jabawok> <anpok> jabawok: is that on ubuntu touch?
<jabawok> yep
<jabawok> on an E5
<jabawok> Mikaela: yep i realise what it means. Is there any cause for concern about flash longevity with swappiness=100 ?
<Mikaela> I have no experience with Ubuntu Touch and cannot answer that.
<tsdgeos> mardy: do you have anyone that will review https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/loading-1544063/+merge/285842 or should i just top approve it myself?
<mardy> tsdgeos: dbarth_ generally approves my MPs, but you can certainly do that too :-)
<peat-psuwit> abeato_: I've made a PR for ofono. Could you please have a look? https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/pull/228
<abeato_> peat-psuwit, sure, thanks
<vishnu> hi
<Guest94989> anybody here??
<k1l_> Guest94989: some are :)
<Guest94989> is der development for htc desire 816
<jgdx> charles, hey, ken approved https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1533835/+merge/285603
<jgdx> Mirv, hey, what's the status on the qsysteminfo landing?
<Mirv> jgdx: latest news is waiting for mzanetti to test the patch set version 20 that is in silo 009. if I get a go ahead, I would do a final rebuild and put towards QA.
<jgdx> Mirv, ack
<mzanetti> Mirv, ah, I did test it
<mzanetti> Mirv,  I have a branch here that switches unity8 from its internal implementation to the one in the silo. seems working.
<mzanetti> Mirv, I'd say you can go ahead
<mzanetti> Mirv, I'd like to leave a comment... but for some reason the website didn't accept my stored password any more and clicking the password restore link doesn't get me an email
<jgdx> mzanetti, Mirv: I also have a branch that replaces the internal implementation to the one in the silo in System Settings. Works well!
<mzanetti> jgdx, awesome!
<mzanetti> so yeah. IMO we could go ahead
<mzanetti> Mirv, ^
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok!
<Helio> Hi!
<Helio> I would desire to port Ubuntu Touch to my SM-T320 (mondrianwifi).
<matv1> the community port of the sony experia Z1. Does anyone where I need to go for an image?
<Helio> Currently, there is a CM port to it.
<Helio> I cloned `phablet` repo, but I don't know how to use the CM port ad base for Ubuntu.
<matv1> i guess they´re all in Barcelona dancing with robots :(
<k1l_> Helio: did you look into the poritng guide? its mentioned in the topic in here
<davmor2> matv1: at a guess uports
<matv1> davmor2 nope its not on there, which surprised me
<Helio> k1l_: If you mean [this](https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/), I can't find yet any info of using a current CM port as UT base.
<matv1> davmor2 i assume you meant https://ubports.com/
<rbasak> Is there a known bug on the phone failing to honour the lock screen timeout at all? It happens to me after a few days - the screen no longer blanks by itself despite the setting, so I get an effective battery drain after a notification (eg. SMS).
<rbasak> A reboot fixes it, but I'd like to debug further if someone can tell me what to check, as my phone is in this state right now.
<mhall119> the WiFi Display page of System Settings isn't working on mako, it can't find the Displays QML component, am I missing something?
<mterry> tedg, what's the story with the app-object branch?
<tedg> mterry: tvoss did a first review and I made those changes, he's supposed to come back to  it.
<mterry> tedg, cool
<tedg> mterry: That probably broke your branch some, especially the changing of case of the namespaces.
<mterry> tedg, and the object-signals are still experimental?
<mterry> tedg, yeah I re-based recently
<tedg> mterry: Yes
<mterry> tedg, ok cool  :)
<mcphail> Is there an idiot's way to set up a PPTP VPN connection on the phone. (Please tell me in words of 1 syllable as i don't really understand VPNs ;) )
<jgdx> mcphail, not sure pptp is supported currently.
<jgdx> pete-woods, did the connectivity api for vpn change recently? I'm seeing this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15171556/
<pete-woods> jgdx: um, no
<pete-woods> that's a scary sounding error
<mcphail> jgdx: ok - thanks!
<jgdx> pete-woods, I'm using d-feet to call the AddVpnConnection using 0. Could you try?
<jgdx> maybe there's something locally screwed up
<jgdx> pete-woods, running 0.7.1+16.04.20160217-0ubuntu1
<dobey> jgdx: that error looks like you're trying to pass a string as a bool
<dobey> jgdx: did you type '0', or 0 in d-feet?
<dobey> jgdx: and since it's expecting a bool, i think you need to type false instead of 0 perhaps
<pete-woods> jgdx: that error is coming from the comms between the indicator and network-manager
<pete-woods> it's pushed back to the client for convenience
<dobey> oh, right
<pete-woods> the error suggests we are doing something wrong with the autoconnect property in the indicator
<pete-woods> will try reproducing
<pete-woods> on friday I did the same thing in the VPN editor
<pete-woods> (in preparation for the secret store landing)
<davmor2> pete-woods: surely it should be called secret-hub ;)
<pete-woods> davmor2: gsercret-storeqt-cpp?
<davmor2> pete-woods: man that is uglier than secret store :D
<pete-woods> well technically gnome-keyring is the secret store anyway
<pete-woods> that landing just fixes the wiring between the secret agent and gnome-keyring
<davmor2> pete-woods: oh so now you are installing secret agents on the phone, they must be really little to fit in phones though :)
<pete-woods> davmor2: I'm sure we could put out a blog post about the "new secret agent on the Ubuntu Phone" and it would be really well misinterpreted by the headlines as some sort of FBI thing
<davmor2> pete-woods: hahaha
<davmor2> pete-woods: just call it secret-squirrel instead who can resist secret squirrel :D
<pete-woods> that sneaky squirrel, we never can catch him
<dobey> i have gotten pretty good at shooting squirrels in the face
<pete-woods> maybe that should have been the S instead of saucy salamander
<davmor2> pete-woods: hahaha
<dobey> lead pellets at 425 m/s are pretty great for stopping squirrels
<mhall119> mariogrip: I have the FP contacts from dpm, let me know when you've had a chance to update the doc with the kernel issues and I will sent an email to them and CC you
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack
<mhall119> mariogrip: stable channel is stuck at Fairphone boot splash, so I guess it doesn't have that 5.1 patch
<mariogrip> mhall119: Ok, good to know. maybe I should remove stable (at least from device.ubports.com) until ota10
<mhall119> a good idea, yeah
 * mhall119 reflashes to rc-proposed
<peat-psuwit> Where can I see what will land in next stable OTA? I have to update device tarball if Pulseaudio lands.
<mhall119> mariogrip: check it out, UB Ports is on one of the banners at WMC: https://twitter.com/UbuntuFun/status/698279530990071808
<mariogrip> mhall119: OMG! That's Amazing!! :D
<timeax> Hello peoples ;)
<timeax> Is there an expert in ubuntu touch portings who could help me?
<nik90> timp, ping
<dobey> !ask | timeax
<ubot5> timeax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<timeax> When i launch the mk command i got a lot of errors for missing folders...
<timeax> How can i solve that?
<timeax> Ahh i got the problem...
<timeax> When i followed the guide about ubuntu touch porting(the one listed in the topic) i downloaded all the sources for ubuntu touch in phablet directory
<timeax> But when i downloaded the xiaomi mi2s(the phon on which i wanna port that OS) sources i downloaded in the home folder
<timeax> So how can i solve that?
<timeax> If i copy/paste the mi2s folders in the phablet one,i'll lost everything in phablet folder?
<timeax> Sry for the noob question,but i'm new in portings and i'm new in linux
<timeax> But with some help i could accomplish my mission :) tnx in advance for eventual relpy :)
<mhall119> abeato_: ^^ can you give timeax any assistance here?
<timeax> Yep peoples every help its very appreciated :D
<mhall119> timeax: a lot of our usually help is at WMC this week, so if you don't get an answer today keep trying
<timeax> Ouhh cool
<timeax> It should be a very nice event :D
<timeax> I heard that canonical had some news for this  wmc
<timeax> But i'm not following the event
<timeax> Them presented something interesting?
<dobey> mwc
<travnewmatic> can anyone comment on the Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition?
<travnewmatic> i've got the ubuntu phone itch and i'd like some feedback
<travnewmatic> guess not, bq store doesnt sell to the US :(
<taiebot> Hi all well done for the MWC had a look at app start up on Meizu Pro 5 does not look that much better than my nexus 4 :-( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa4mpKiSPhY
<timeax> Thank you for the news guys ;)
<travnewmatic> well i live in the usa how the heck do i i get my hands on one :|
<old_benz> I’m very interested in the Z1 port, and looking for any/all information about it
<old_benz> would like to try porting to the Z5, but so far not getting too far…
<timeax> Travnewmatic there are a lot of online shops who ships worldwide,just use the most famous search engine for finding them ;)
<timeax> oldbenz are u expert in porting ubuntu touch?
<old_benz> no, not an expert at all, but somewhat familiar with android
<timeax> Oh ok, just asked coz i need som help in porting ubuntu touch on my xiaomi mi2s
<old_benz> what’s your question?
<timeax> Im in trouble coz i downloaded ubuntu sources to phablet folder
<timeax> And  mi2s sources in home folder
<timeax> So when i try the make command i got a a lot of error messages due to missing directories
<timeax> Now i'm not sure that if i try to merge the 2 folders,ill have the right result
<timeax> I really dont want to spend another week in redownloading all the sources again
<timeax> 2 days for ubuntu touch and other 3 for mi2s cyano sources
<old_benz> you shouldn’t have to “merge” anything.
<old_benz> you should move the binaries to the vendor/ directory
<old_benz> the kernel to the kernel/
<timeax> But there are some folders with same name
<old_benz> ok
<old_benz> https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_aries
<timeax> If i copy/paste the mi2s sources in the phablet directory it'll overwrite theexisting one and make me lose the ubuntu touch sources right?
<old_benz> depends, which directories conflict?
<timeax> I still havent tryied coz i got fear to broke something
<timeax> what u think if i take a copy of phablet directory as a backup, i call it phablet2
<timeax> And try to copy mi2s sources in phablet?
<timeax> If i break original directory i'll have the backupped one
<old_benz> lol, you can back it up, sure
<old_benz> if I get some time I’ll try a build for you
<timeax> No dont worry,i'd like to do by my own for learning :D
<old_benz> that’s very good
<old_benz> but I will try a quick build anyway ;)
<timeax> I got another dubth...when i should port apparmor? after the build make?
<timeax> Ahahha ok :)
<old_benz> probably after you have a working system image running…  I haven’t ported ubuntu touch
<old_benz> my familiarity with ubuntu touch is fixing a non-booting Nexus 7 a couple of months ago: https://github.com/ddagunts/UTCWM_N7_patch
<timeax> Ok tnx,now i'm backing up the phablet directory
<timeax> After it finishes i try to copy mi2s folders in the original one
<timeax> 44gb backup 😟
<old_benz> do you have the vendor binaries?
<timeax> I downloaded from the link you posted early
<timeax> Not xiaomi sources,but cyano
<timeax> I need the originals too? Or cyano are enough?
<old_benz> you need the device config to go into device/xiaomi/aries
<old_benz> you need the kernel source to go into kernel/
<old_benz> and you need proprietary binaries to go into vendor/
<old_benz> the device config and kernel source are part of cyanogenmod, however, the vendor/ binaries are not.  I will try to pull them out a cyanogenmod build
<timeax> From the sources i downloded there are the folders vendor/xiaomi/aries... Aren't this one?
<timeax> Arires it's mi2/2s codename
<old_benz> yeah probably
<old_benz> maybe they are part of the cm source tree, I dunno
<old_benz> so I was probably wrong, my apologies
<timeax> Cool i saw that this was included so i hadnt took lot care about them
<timeax> But if there are some bugs in this kernel...ill bort them too on top of ubuntu touch right?
<old_benz> I’m not sure what your last statement meant?  I believe you may have to modify the kernel to get apparmor working
<old_benz> really, 1st step is to just get a “successful” build and see how far it will boot....
<timeax> I was meaning that if bluetooth dont work on the cyanogen android rom,using this kernel i'll have the same problem on ubuntu touch
<timeax> Is that right?
<old_benz> that may be true
<timeax> I'm sry for my bad english
<old_benz> no problem
<old_benz> don’t worry about camera, bluetooth, modem, wifi…. etc
<old_benz> you need the core OS first, then you can troubleshoot
<old_benz> it is generally not a quick process...
<timeax> There aren't any ways to test the build on the emulator on the pc first? Instead of flashing directly on the phone?
<timeax> Yep its an hard work...i know lol
<old_benz> not that I know, at the end of the day you gotta test on the device.
<timeax> Ok tnx from now only 5 minutes and the backup finish
<timeax> And ill try to du the first build :D
<dobey> well, the emulator works already
<dobey> porting to a specific phone is very different from the emulator
<timeax> I installed the emulator and tested it,but how can i make it run the build i make?
<mcphail> timeax: you need to associate it with a kit of the same architecture
<timeax> You mean i should run it on an arm device?
<mcphail> timeax: if your emulator is an arm emulator, you need to set up an arm kit in the sdk. However, you might get better performance from an i386 emulator + kit, for testing purposes
<timeax> Can you teach me how to do that?
<timeax> Or link me some guide for it?
<mcphail> timeax: I'm IRC'ing from a phone just now, so can't fire up the emulator to see. But the app-building tutorials on the Ubuntu developer site guided me through the process
<timeax> Ok now i go searching the app building tutorial ;) tnx for the tips :)
<mcphail> timeax: good luck!
<old_benz> default cm11 repos for aries breaking on audio unfortunately
<old_benz> sorry gotta go back to work :)
<timeax> Ok tnx fir your patience old benz :)
<old_benz> hardware/qcom/audio/legacy/alsa_sound/alsa_default.cpp:237:32: warning: missing initializer for member 'EDID_AUDIO_INFO::nSpeakerAllocation' [-Wmissing-field-initializers]
<old_benz> sorry about no pastebin, gotta run
<old_benz> hardware/qcom/audio/legacy/alsa_sound/alsa_default.cpp:237:32: warning: missing initializer for member 'EDID_AUDIO_INFO::AudioBlocksArray' [-Wmissing-field-initializers]
<old_benz> I may take a look later
<timeax> Tnx a lot, dont worry, have a good time ;)
<k1l_> so running around with a VR google is "the next thing"? :)
<dobey> timeax: you can't run the kernel you build for your phone, in the emulator; the emulator is a generic i386 or armhf image
<dobey> timeax: the emulator doesn't emulate the exact same hardware as your phone might have, so even if you could boot your image in the emulator, it wouldn't be particularly helpful. you have to test it on a device
<timeax> Ah ok dobey,at this point ill test it directly on the phone
<sebsebseb> hi
<timeax> Hello
<sebsebseb> timeax: you have Ubuntu phone :d ?
<timeax> Nope lol but im trying to port it on mine
<sebsebseb> timeax: what phone you got?
<sebsebseb> timeax: the new MEizu Ubuntu phone that's beeen recnetlyl announced is a good one to get it seems
<sebsebseb> nice tablet from BQ soon as well
<timeax> I got a xiaomi mi2s
<timeax> And i'm planning to get the mi5
<timeax> I really like xiaomi product,i got this mi2s since 3 years ago and its still a great phone :D
<timeax> So i stay with xiaomi lol
<timeax> the porting i'm attempting to do its just for fun :D
<sebsebseb> timeax: yeah
<timeax> What phone you got instead?
<sebsebseb> timeax: uhmm.  I got a old Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini, a Jolla phone,  two of the Ubuntu phones
<sebsebseb> old NOkis around here to heh   and such if that counts as having somethung heh
<sebsebseb> timeax: actauly I paln to have all five of the UBuntu devices :d
<sebsebseb> so far
<timeax> Ahahah lol look like you hate smartphones eh? Ahahah
<sebsebseb> as in the two just announced ones as well
<sebsebseb> one of those is a tablet actsaully
<timeax> Yep the m10 right?
<sebsebseb> yep
<sebsebseb> timeax: the latest Meizu one it's a bit like, do I need that, no not really, should I buy it anyway, why not?  I quite like the previous Meizu Mx 4
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu Edition
<timeax> What processor it got?
<sebsebseb> but that latest one
<sebsebseb> seems to be the best  Ubuntu phone by far
<sebsebseb> timeax: if you look at the stuff on http://omgubuntu.co.uk it explains really nicely about stuff like that
<timeax> Yea now i check it :)
<old_benz> it’s too bad the LTE support is bad on the Meizu, otherwise looks like a nice phone
<sebsebseb> old_benz: yeah LTE is a network thing I think
<old_benz> it supports a very limited set of 4G frequencies
<sebsebseb> the Meizzu isn't quite full convergence either as in the desktop thing, but Canonical could support it the other way it seems so
<old_benz> more like the module/antenna thing
<sebsebseb> which one the Meizzu Pro 5
<old_benz> I don’t think it has MHL either
<sebsebseb> or the MX 4 ?
<old_benz> pro 5
<sebsebseb> yep exactly the pro 5 lacks MHL I have read
<sebsebseb> so can't just connecgt to a desktop
<sebsebseb> monitor
<sebsebseb> but can apparantly do stuff the other way, well if Uubntu touch has support for that
<old_benz> If the pro 5 supported more 4G and had MHL I’d get it yesterday
<sebsebseb> old_benz: I know in certain ways it's a bit sucky
<sebsebseb> lacking certain things
<sebsebseb> ,but
<sebsebseb> still better than the MX 4 I guess, which I quite like
<timeax> The price its not bad...335 dollard
<sebsebseb> yep and that to, compared to the same phone, but selling with Fly me OS there own thing basd on Android
<sebsebseb> or Andorid
<sebsebseb> it's cheaper as well
<timeax> Exynos 7420 its the same of galaxy s6?
 * sebsebseb was told it wasn't that good, but woud like to try out fly me os really, but doesnt' have a Nexus to put it on one self s.   and thinks surely they are going to sell phones with there updated version soon as well
<sebsebseb> I saw earlier that could buy one of there other phones for reasoanbly cheap with it though, but that wanting to try out thing, is a bit like want to try out Tizen really, but don't want to import from Inida, maybe when they actsaully sell in UK ?
 * sebsebseb thinks it's fun using diffeernt oses :)
<sebsebseb> except for the boring standard ones such as Android,  Windows, and Ios :D
<sebsebseb> old_benz: yep the pro 5 is probably going to get a few less  sales since the lack of mhl
<timeax> Sure it dont support video out?
<timeax> P.s. oldbenz i'm still waiting for the backup 😖😭
<timeax> lol its taking a life...i think itstime to upgrade to an ssd lol
<timeax> Sebseb anyway u used ubuntu touch u said?
<sebsebseb> old_benz: so you think Meizu pro 5 is good, but maybe not quite good enough to buy really?
<sebsebseb> timeax: yep
<timeax> Is it comparable to android?
<sebsebseb> timeax: BQ Aquarius 4.5 first and later the Meizu MX  4 as well
<sebsebseb> oh you haven't used it at all ?
<timeax> Nope never had that pleasure
<timeax> Thats why i'm curious to try it
<sebsebseb> timeax:  you have used Unity on the desktop though in normal Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> timeax: it's Unity but a better version of Unity than what is in standard Ubuntu,
<sebsebseb> it just seems nicer on the phone much nicer
<timeax> I started using ubunt only for attempt to port it to my phone
<sebsebseb> but it is Unity 8 on the phone,  standard Ubuntu is UNity 7
<sebsebseb> timeax: it has  a nice interface,  it dods web brwosing fine,  and texting and calling
<sebsebseb> timeax: there is a lack of apps compared to Android currently by far, but get some good native apps, get some good web apps
<timeax> Unity its ubuntu UI right?
<sebsebseb> yep Unity  is the default GUI
<timeax> Ok
<timeax> I'm a noob in linux
<sebsebseb> timeax: I feel Canoncial has some potential at maybe getting it out there more
<sebsebseb> timeax: FirefoX Os IS DEAD on phones
<sebsebseb> Jolla is having problems
<timeax> Yep i think that too
<sebsebseb> yep it pretty much just leaves Ubuntu as the real alternative Linux mobile player for now, or so it seems
<timeax> Jolla had economical problem hadnt shipped the products to the backers
<sebsebseb> Plasma Active based on  Ubuntu touch I think KDE's thing, well that could have been nice, but need a nexus to run that
<sebsebseb> no phone with that
<sebsebseb> timeax: heh yeah I was one of those tablet backers
<sebsebseb> timeax: I did get a jolla phone and such from them ok before though
<timeax> Ouhh them refound u?
<sebsebseb> timeax: I think Canoncial are going the right way really
<sebsebseb> as well
<sebsebseb> with there hardware partners
<sebsebseb> BQ teh spanish one realeased the first phone what I SAID i HAD above
<sebsebseb> a cheaper one,  then Meizu came out later that year with a more cutting edge one more high end seeming, which I also bought
<sebsebseb> Meizu the chinese company.  then BQ came out with an updated phone to the oringal, which I haven't got since haven't really had money to spend on that yet
<timeax> lol u bought everything ahahah
<sebsebseb> and now MEizu out with hte pro 5, and  a tablet is about to come out
<sebsebseb> I think the tablet will be more intersting
<sebsebseb> timeax: I had oringally planned to buy both the gfirst bq one and the first meizu one
<sebsebseb> I had also thought before that I HAD lost my bq phone, but luckily it turned up here in the house :d
<timeax> I think sailfish look nice too,if the ubuntu touch port will work right, i'll attempt to port sailfish too
<sebsebseb> the pro 5 I am a bit eh to, but  I know Meizu has a nice quality phone so
<timeax> Ahaha
<sebsebseb> timeax: yes you can port Salifish into stuff to or should be able to
<timeax> Yep i read that its almost like porting a cyanogen rom
<sebsebseb> I think when some more common branded make
<sebsebseb> decices oh ok we will do Ubuntu touch now as well
<sebsebseb> I'll be like eh to whoever it is, not buying that!
<timeax> So if ill be able to port ubuntu touch ill be able to port sail too
<sebsebseb> Why?  since  uhmm I'll have loads of Ubuntu phones already heh
<sebsebseb> and such
<sebsebseb> and that only happens, if it becomes popular enough
<sebsebseb> then a more common known company will risk it, selling Ubuntu touch on something
<sebsebseb> maybe that will start to happen later this year
<sebsebseb> timeax: I am interested in in alternatives to Android :)
<timeax> Yep probably
<sebsebseb> and things like that
<sebsebseb> timeax: altough one alternative device I hve twell two make that really, i s based on Android, but quite nice yes
<sebsebseb> the remix os stuff
<sebsebseb> timeax: oh yeah you might be able to por tthat to something even later on heh
<timeax> Me too but i'd avoid ios and win as altrrnatvies to android lol
<sebsebseb> timeax: yes I don't want to use Win or IOS as such
<sebsebseb> I did buy a Ipad Air last year, but only since I Got it much cheaper than the UK price new in a shop, and wanted to try ios
<timeax> ii use remix os on my netbook lol
<sebsebseb> timeax: Ideally we need a proper Linux alternative out there, to Ios, Andorid, Windows etc,  and seems Ubuntu Touch currently has the most potential at possibly becoming the one
<sebsebseb> depending on how things go
<timeax> Yep i think the same
<sebsebseb> there's Tizen sort of to, but depending on how Samsung want to play
<sebsebseb> so far they are like India only
<sebsebseb> for phones with it
 * genii ponders Sailfish
<timeax> But if nubody will buy ubuntu based phones,i think canonical will leave mobile market
<sebsebseb> genii: you like Salifish OS ?
<sebsebseb> timeax:  yes possibly
<genii> sebsebseb: Didn't seem so bad last time I tried it, about 3-4 months ago
<sebsebseb> yeah it's good :)
<sebsebseb> timeax: or more than one :d ? heh
 * sebsebseb isn't just buying Ubuntu Phones, to sell them a bit later on, or throw them out, or recycle them
<sebsebseb> oh he's gone
<sebsebseb> genii: have you got an Ubuntu Phone yet?
<sebsebseb> genii: aren't you in USA to or some where like tat?
<sebsebseb> that
<AndroUser> Hey guys sry androirc crashed lol
<AndroUser> Im timeax
<sebsebseb> AndroUser: oh ok nice your back :)
<genii> sebsebseb: I'm in Toronto, Canada. I was running it before on my N4, but it currently has a smashed screen
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> genii: oh
<sebsebseb> genii: so you don't have an acstaul  BQ or Meizu one then
<k1l_> genii: uh. i had a watered mainboard and got a cheap smashed screen n4 and made a franken n4 :)
<sebsebseb> timeax: well you missed my /me I think then  so i'll repate it :d
 * sebsebseb isnt just buying Ubuntu Phones, to sell tehm a bit later on, or throw them out, or recycle them
<timeax> Anyway i used remix os un my netbook, i used the version 2.0 and had some bugs and crashes,so im not using it anymore
<genii> sebsebseb: No, I'm currently waiting on getting an Ubuntu phone until I can be sure everything works
<sebsebseb> genii: ok fair enough to the phone, but how about the tablet?  the BQ tablet with full convergence :d or so it seems
<timeax> Yep i think i lost some posts
<sebsebseb> timeax: yeah I want to be able to look back at those devicde years from now, and be like ah yes that!
<sebsebseb> timeax: oh and more so heh, if Ubuntu actsaully takes off on mobile!
<sebsebseb> big IF here
<genii> sebsebseb: I'm not rich enough to buy equipment just for fun. And I already have a laptop, desktop, notebook, tablet and phone :)
<sebsebseb> ,but if so, I could be like to people, yeah ok you like that, but look I have....
<sebsebseb> the first ones of that
<sebsebseb> genii: same here I am not really rich enough to buy stuff just for fun either
<timeax> Ahahah yep i know what u mean seb i still store my old hp rw6815 and sometimes i pick it just for playing a bit ahahah
<sebsebseb> genii: or I would have bought certain devices
<sebsebseb> timeax: your old what?
<timeax> Hp rw6815
<sebsebseb> what's that?
<timeax> A pocket pc phone
<sebsebseb> timeax: did it take of
<sebsebseb> f
<sebsebseb> timeax: go main streame
<sebsebseb> ?
<sebsebseb> or sort of
<sebsebseb> no ?
<timeax> Bought it in 2006
<timeax> Still work lol
<sebsebseb> timeax: but yes I could look back at those devices in say 10 years that's the idea
<sebsebseb> timeax: and be like ah yes 2015 and 2016
<timeax> Ahahah
<genii> sebsebseb: There was a time I had more resources for such things, this is how I ended up with an OpenMoko phone for instance
 * sebsebseb still has the  Nintendo Game boy from child hood :d
<timeax> Ahahahah lol me too ahahah
<sebsebseb> and  I got two of the old game consoles etc
<sebsebseb> genii: resources as in money?
<timeax> Maybe we are tecnologic nostalgics aahahah
<genii> sebsebseb: Money, and also time to spend with the tinkerings
<sebsebseb> genii: if I save for long enough I can buy certain things currently :d
<timeax> Where u from guys?
<sebsebseb> genii: right now I coudn't buy any of those new Ubuntu devices right now, since to short on general cash
<sebsebseb> timeax: England
<genii> timeax: Canada
<timeax> Me italy
<sebsebseb> yeah I saw your host name timeax :d
<sebsebseb> genii:  time yeah your probably also a old dude heh
<sebsebseb> I am reasonably young still :d
<timeax> Ahuahah lol
<timeax> Im 28
<timeax> Not so old lol
<sebsebseb> timeax: yeah
<timeax> And you?
<sebsebseb> timeax: not saying here heh
<timeax> No prob
<sebsebseb> timeax: yeah would be interesing if it did take off though or enough Ubuntu Touch
<sebsebseb> timeax: like Firefosx has for example or something like that
<sebsebseb> Firefox above
<timeax> How you saw my host name?
<sebsebseb> nick list
<sebsebseb> then years from now it would be like, yes, I was an early adopter of that
<sebsebseb> that new thing that's popularish
<sebsebseb> well not new, but new in the sort of main streame
<sebsebseb> new on contracts etc
<sebsebseb> for some companies
<sebsebseb> or it wil just be a niche os like Ubuntu on the desktop, time will tell
<timeax> Yeye i know what you mean :)
<sebsebseb> timeax: could even come back to this chat if remembering it heh when it took place years from now
<sebsebseb> timeax: look at the channel log heh :d
<timeax> Finally my pc finished to backup , lol its time to try to build ubuntu touch
<timeax> Ahahahah
<sebsebseb> timeax: ok good luck and have fun with that  then :)
<timeax> Tnx :)
<timeax> Oldbenz are u free?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-23
<old_benz> timeax: yeah what’s up
<old_benz> ?
<Hightmrowbeatz> I have a question. Not sure if its a stupid question or a queation that's worth asking. Anyway, I own the HTC M8 running wimdows 10 preview and was wondering if ubuntu was possible to run on it?
<Hightmrowbeatz> question*
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Hightmrowbeatz
<ubot5> Hightmrowbeatz: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> Hightmrowbeatz: see also the XDA forums for existing projects perhaps
<Hightmrowbeatz> Thank you
<Highrowbeatz> Well since my device is not on ayny list on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices does that mean no I can't get ubuntu on my device?
<lotuspsychje> Highrowbeatz: unless someone ports it, not yet
<lotuspsychje> Highrowbeatz: you can buy a device with ubuntu touch on it, or buy a second hand nexus device
<Kirru> Wow what is this?
<orsonmmz> hi everyone
<orsonmmz> do you know if there is an option to change the color theme to dark?
<Stanley00> orsonmmz: no, but you can try change the value in /usr/share/themes/... (iirc) <= do it at your own risk
<orsonmmz> Stanley00: cool, thx ;)
<ck_mfc> has anyone already encrypted his phone and could say anything about performance?
<Smurphy> how can one encrypt his phone ?
<Smurphy> Never tried it so far.
<ck_mfc> maybe same as on the desktop version of ubuntu. with LUKS
<sil2100> Elleo: hey!
<sil2100> Elleo: did you manage to take a look at removing the fonts-droid package in ubuntu-keyboard?
<Elleo> sil2100: oh sorry, I haven't yet, I'll do that today
<sil2100> Elleo: thanks, that would unblock a few people - doko was asking about it today, I guess they finally want to get rid of it completely
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, were you able to repro?
<pete-woods> jgdx: I've put a fix in the upcoming silo
<pete-woods> jgdx: what were the symptoms for you? just noise in the log?
<jgdx> pete-woods, I couldn't create a connection
<pete-woods> jgdx: oh right, it wasn't doing that for me
<jgdx> pete-woods, what silo is that?
<pete-woods> jgdx: 56
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay, this was on the desktop, but it used to work very well
<pete-woods> jgdx: hmm, maybe network manager got more strict or something..
<pete-woods> I do most of my testing for it on the desktop
<pete-woods> as it's just much faster to do the build/test cycle
<jgdx> same here
<timeax> Hi peoples ;)
<timeax> I'm in troubles again with my attempt to port ubuntu touch on my mi2s
<seb128> dbarth__, hey, is cordova-ubuntu still something we use/care about?
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> it uses geoclue-gypsy which is currently in a package not building, we are wondering if that needs to be fixed or maybe could be cleaned out as deprecated
<pitti> dbarth__, seb128: I filed bug 1548811 with a summary and subscribed Ken and yuo
<ubot5> bug 1548811 in geoclue-providers (Ubuntu) "FTBFS -- remove package?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1548811
<seb128> pitti, danke
<timeax> Pitty and seb128 are you expert in porting ubuntu touch to android devices?
<seb128> timeax, no, I have no experience about that, sorry
<timeax> Oh ok tnx anyway ;)
<lotuspsychje> timeax: mariogrip has a page about one+one port
<lotuspsychje> timeax: want the url?
<timeax> I tryied to contact him but i hadnt find him online
<timeax> Yes please maybe i could find something useful
<lotuspsychje> timeax: here's one about the fairphone: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/fairphone-2-ubuntu-touch-port-now-underway
<timeax> Tnx a lot, now i check it :)
<lotuspsychje> timeax: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-presents-sony-xperia-z1-and-oneplus-one-as-ubuntu-phones-500658.shtml
<dbarth__> seb128, pitti: cordova-ubuntu can be removed from the archive, it's only managed as a github/npm module now
<seb128> dbarth__, can you write that on the bug?
<dbarth__> i just did ;)
<seb128> thanks
<jgdx> pete-woods, silo 56 allows me to add connections.
<pitti> dbarth__: thanks
<mterry> cyphermox, do you have time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/timezonemap/alternate-names/+merge/280194 ?
<mterry> cyphermox, it's been sitting there for a while, I need to start chasing reviewers to make it happen I guess :)
<cyphermox> mterry: sure!
<mterry> cyphermox, I might need a FFe at this point in xenial I guess...
<mterry> But maybe not.  Not really a feature feature
<mterry> Just a new key to lookup
<cyphermox> that's sounds feature to me
<mterry> dang it cyphermox  :)
<seb128> mterry, where do you plan to use that? (just wondering how that fits with the new geonames lib from larsu)
<cyphermox> seb128: it wouldn't be the only user anyway, ubiquity uses libtimezonemap, and IIRC other things do too
<seb128> cyphermox, yeah, we sort of wanted to migrate from it to geonames though, for ubiquity as well
<cyphermox> why?
<cyphermox> it works just fine and needs next to nothing
<seb128> I don't remember the details now :-/
<cyphermox> tbh I would rather keep the ubiquity requirements minimal
<seb128> but I think whatever we were using didn't work offline
<mterry> seb128, right -- I've discussed geonames lib with larsu in past -- geonames doesn't expose this functionality either and I asked him to add it.  So I'm just looking to get this in while we (the u8 wizard) is still using libtimezonemap
<mterry> seb128, libtimezonemap did work offline to my knowledge
<seb128> mterry, k
<mterry> seb128, I was very confused to see you guys making a new library, when we had one that does the same thing that you already maintained anyway
<seb128> mterry, the unity-control-center panel didn't work offline for some reason
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> well, the one we have also depends on gtk
<mterry> seb128, I think part of it worked offline and part of it worked online
<seb128> which is something we want to get ride for the touch image
<mterry> seb128, sure, that's very fixable  :)
<mterry> seb128, but anyway.  I'm on board with a new library
<seb128> anyway, I'm not going to defend the choice much since I didn't really got involved in it
<mterry> seb128, I just wanted this one feature, and had already written it by the time I had heard you guys made a new library
<seb128> and larsu left now
<seb128> unsure what's the best and how we fix it
<seb128> right
<mterry> seb128, I'm +1 on geonames.  It's a better API
<mterry> seb128, it just surprised me
<mterry> seb128, but I already have this patch lying around, and we're currently still using libtimezonemap...
<mterry> seb128, is geonames ready to use?
<seb128> mterry, yeah, makes sense
<seb128> mterry, we use it in unity-control-center in xenialm
<seb128> which is sort of why I mentioned that we had as plan to port ubiquity
<seb128> that didn't happen though
<seb128> and larsu is not around anymore, so dunno if somebody is going to pick that up
<mterry> seb128, does geonames have the map data?
<mterry> seb128, ah  :(
<seb128> yes
<mterry> bummer
<cyphermox> seb128: in that case, might want to drop the depends on libtimezonemap1?
<cyphermox> (from unity-control-center)
<mterry> seb128, so maybe I should look at porting my patch to geonames too...  But we don't have a maintainer for it now?
<cyphermox> but it seems to me like NIH syndrome is getting pretty bad when we have a library that works just fine already.
<seb128> mterry, no we don't :-/
<seb128> cyphermox, well, as said the one we have use gtk and we want gtk off the phone image
<cyphermox> ah, that changes things
<seb128> but maybe we still need the map/widget side of libtimezonemap
<mterry> Yeah, but it was only used for one part of the API
<seb128> at least for ubiquity/u-c-c
<cyphermox> but it's not ubiquity on the phone image anyway
<seb128> right
<mterry> We use libtimezonemap in the phone already, just not the gtk bits (obviously)
<seb128> they are part of the same binary though iirc?
<seb128> mterry, cyphermox, bug #1455223 was the main motivation for the work iirc
<ubot5> bug 1455223 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[time and date] Searching for locations is slow and doesn't work offline" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455223
<cyphermox> *shrugs* tbh, whatever, if you want to change libraries, who am I to say no? ;)
<seb128> lol
<cyphermox> as long as things work, I'll be happy
<mterry> seb128, hmm...  maybe they are...?  in which case we need to split it or use geonames in our branch that addes timezone support  :)
<Elleo> sil2100: all keyboards display fine without fonts-droid (and without adding fonts-noto), so all the other font packages we have installed already cover the fonts used by the keyboard, not sure if I should explicitly depend on one or more of them though
<mterry> seb128, yeah I'm happy to have a new library.  And the new one seems as well maintained as the old one at this point  :)
<seb128> mterry, cyphermox, let's not bother about it now, I don't think that's important enough to be on top of the priority list
<cyphermox> mterry: geonames or ubuntu-geonames?
<seb128> I was just mentioning it
<cyphermox> I also get to care about ubuntu-geonames ;)
<seb128> if that was the only thing keeping gtk+ on the touch image I would push to do something
<seb128> but at this point it's not
<cyphermox> (incidently, this may be part of the culprit for lookups online)
<mterry> seb128, the branch using libtimezonemap is not on the image yet
<Elleo> sil2100: we only explicitly use the ubuntu font, so I might just add a dep for that
<seb128> mterry, yeah, but settings use it for the tz selection iirc
<seb128> mterry, so it's already there
<mterry> seb128, ah true.  That library should just be split then
<seb128> yeah
<mterry> seb128, or geonames  :)
<seb128> right, rather than I think
<seb128> but that's a backlog item rather than a now one
<mterry> cyphermox, alright...  let me try to redo my patch for geonames before you review it
<cyphermox> mterry: like I said, ubuntu-geonames or lp:geonames?
<cyphermox> I know nothing of lp:geonames :)
<mterry> cyphermox, I assume ubuntu-geonames?  let me check
<mterry> cyphermox, nope, not that
<Elleo> sil2100: is there already a bug for getting rid of fonts-droid somewhere?
<cyphermox> otherwise I can try to review but it won't be as helpful
<mterry> cyphermox, yeah lp:geonames
<mterry> cyphermox, I bet you're an indirect member of ~geonames-dev (you and 97 others), so you're just as qualified as anyone but Lars  :)
<cyphermox> am I still on the desktop team?
<mterry> cyphermox, *I* am
<cyphermox> ah, actually you're right, I'm indirectly a member
<cyphermox> I just don't do as much gtk/glib as before
<mterry> seb128, so you system settings folk want to switch to geonames, but just haven't yet?
<sil2100> Elleo: hey! Not sure if there is one
<seb128> mterry, I didn't talk to the other guys about it, but yeah ideally since we don't want to depends on gtk and the lib we current use does
<mterry> seb128, OK, maybe by making this patch, I'll become a Lars understudy and would know how to port something
<seb128> ;-)
<Elleo> sil2100: okay, will make one quickly then
<Elleo> sil2100: now that ubuntu-keyboard-japanese has landed can we add it to the seed?
<sil2100> Elleo: the seed change has been released to the overlay already :)
<sil2100> Elleo: the xenial one is waiting for ubuntu-keyboard to migrate from -proposed
<Elleo> sil2100: ah, awesome, thanks :)
<kenvandine> barry, any update on a fix for bug 1508081 ?
<ubot5> bug 1508081 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Fails to receive OTA updates" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508081
<sil2100> Elleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/1468027 <- there's something like this for the font-droid it seems
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1468027 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "change default CJK fonts to Noto CJK" [Medium,In progress]
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks
<barry> kenvandine: still working out how to test it ;)
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^
<dobey> Elleo: hi! do you know how i can construct a DownloadsList object in my tests?
<mterry> seb128, doesn't look like geonames has map data after all.  So libtimezonemap still has a purpose
<mterry> seb128, (we can move it over of course, but I don't know how gtk-specific that code is..  ltinkl might know)
<mterry> ltinkl, we were just talking about geonames and libtimezonemap.  How gtk-specific is the map info in libtimezonemap?
<ltinkl> mterry, I think there's a GtkWidget
<JamesTait> Ooh, this could be interesting: http://igg.me/at/nexdock/x/8233005
<mterry> ltinkl, but you managed to use map data without using gtk (i.e. in the wizard), right?
<mterry> ltinkl, I'm just wondering how hard it would be to move that code over to geonames
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah... and now that we have our own assets, I'll check again what's left of that dependency
<seb128> mterry, k, thanks for looking at it
<seb128> I guess we can ask questions to larsu on #ubuntu-desktop, he's still around (though he might be off irc atm, I didn't seem him recently, maybe on vac on between the old and new job)
<mterry> ltinkl, we use our own assets, so we're not using libtimezonemap for the data?
<ltinkl> mterry, ah right yes, for getting the details (name, coords, etc)
<mterry> ltinkl, but not for the map?  So we have our own internal copy of that data?  Yikes, yeah we should move that to a central location, like geonames
<ltinkl> mterry, for the map too, it reuses the same database as well
<ltinkl> mterry, Depends: libtimezonemap-data
<Elleo> dobey: /22
<Elleo> oops
<Elleo> dobey: in what context?
<mterry> ltinkl, right, but we have our own copy of the map images you're saying?
<Elleo> dobey: are these C++ tests?
<ltinkl> mterry, yes, own images, same shared DB
<mterry> ltinkl, right, so we should get those images into a shared location (i.e. geonames I guess)
<dobey> Elleo: yes, gmock unit tests. i'm trying to call the MetadataDownloadsListCb of a call to getAllDownloadsWithMetadata (which is itself mocked)
<Elleo> dobey: have you taken a look at what the udm unittests do?
<dobey> no
<Elleo> dobey: tests/downloads/client/test_client_manager.cpp <-- might be the best place to look
<Elleo> dobey: iirc you get a choice of either getting a downloadslist returned to you from a callback or from a signal
<dobey> Elleo: hmm, i don't see it actually creating any DownloadsList in there
<dobey> Elleo: or i guess i need to provide a mock implementation for that too, since the daemon implementation is private?
<Elleo> dobey: ah yeah, sorry, it doesn't create a downloadslist it just receives one
<Seferi> Hi, I was on the rc-proposed and kinda bricked my E5 after adding a PPA and updating.. :( It hangs on the bq screen at the boot. I tried "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap" it transfers the files to the phone on fastboot but after reboot it hangs on bq screen again. And terminal fails with " Failed to enter Recovery"  I can't enter to recovery manually either (Power + Volume up). I t
<Seferi> What can i do to recover?
<Elleo> sil2100: actually turns out removing fonts-droid does lose characters, just none of the obvious ones (you only find them if you input certain things in chinese and they get suggested on the word ribbon)
<sil2100> Elleo: ok, so we'll have to reinclude the other recommended package then...
<Elleo> sil2100: fonts-noto doesn't have chinese characters, fonts-noto-cjk does but it's over 100MB extra space taken up
<sil2100> Wow
<sil2100> hm, how much was noto-droid then?
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> font-droid?
<Elleo> fonts-droid was 15MB
<sil2100> Oh crap
<Elleo> fonts-noto-cjk is ~110MB
<Elleo> haven't actually tested fonts-noto-cjk yet, as it's taking a *long* time to run fontconfig on that... ;)
<sil2100> hah, well, I would say it's not feasible to include that in touch anyway...
<Elleo> yeah
<sil2100> Could you join #ubuntu-devel and poke LocutusOfBorg about it? He's the main guy driving the whole initiative
<Elleo> sure
<sil2100> He might have some more knowledge about the actual font packages
<Seferi> Where can i get help about my problem?
<ck_mfc> anyone already tried to encrypt his phone?
<P_E_T_O> hi, when I translate touch to my language, can I import it in it and test it?
<peat-psuwit> abeato: Have you had a look at my oFono PR?
<abeato> peat-psuwit, yes, a quick look, not time to do a full code review yet
<peat-psuwit> abeato: Thank you.
<abeato> yw
<jgdx> mzanetti, hey, were you able to work around bug 1498683?
<ubot5> bug 1498683 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ItemSelector breaks when setting selectedIndex by interaction and programmatically" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1498683
<mzanetti> jgdx, no
<Seferi> Hi, I was on the rc-proposed and kinda bricked my E5 after adding a PPA and updating.. :( It hangs on the bq screen at the boot. I tried "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap" it transfers the files to the phone on fastboot but after reboot it hangs on bq screen again. And terminal fails with " Failed to enter Recovery"  I can't enter to recovery manually either (Power + Volume up). I tri
<Seferi> ed "fastboot -w" to wipe userdata and cache and tried installing again with same result...
<Seferi> What can i do?
<mhall119> hey guys, who's working on the system-settings app?
<greyback> Seferi: holding down Power+VolUp should work. Is good to release power when the LED goes red as it reboots. You can then choose fastboot, and try the ubuntu-device-flash command above
<greyback> Seferi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5 a good guide
<Seferi> @greyback I will try and report back mate, thanks
<greyback> Seferi: it should be fine. Ensure device has charge too, sometimes that helps
<amazoniantoad> Is there any kind of app for spotify?
<sebsebseb> hi
<timeax> Hi peoples
<timeax> I need some help...i'm stuck
<timeax> Is there somebody who can help me in porting ubuntu touch on my phone?
<timeax> When i launch the make command it stop during the build
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<timeax> Yeahhh its buidingggg :D
<smaximus> hi+
<smaximus> any news on xperia z1 and ubuntu?
<k1l> the z1 was presented at mwc, iirc
<smaximus> yes
<sergiusens> renatu, when are you updating your tracker app? :-)
<sergiusens> renatu, just wanted to say hello, the app is fine as it is fwiw ;-)
<renatu> sergiusens, I  thought nobody was using that :D
<renatu> sergiusens, how are you?
<sergiusens> renatu, doing fine, do you use it though?
<sergiusens> renatu, just a lot of snapcrafting going on my side
<Bray90820> Can I install ubuntu touch on any computer that supports the desktop version?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: for the desktop unity8 will come
<Bray90820> So unity 8 is  not out yet for the desktop?
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: you can test it already yes, but not final yet
<k1l> Bray90820: there is a test install with lxc
<Bray90820> I am wondering because I have touchscreen netbook that I wanted to try it on
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<Bray90820> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: ive tested it in 16.04 but as i say, its not final yet, looks pretty simple still
<Bray90820> How well does it work for not being GM yet
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: i personally didnt test the touch part, just mouse and feeled stable
<k1l> its not a full desktop yet.
<Bray90820> I was gonna test it on a 10 inch touch screen
<Bray90820> Does unity 8 come with its own touch screen different from onboard?
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: didnt test the touch part myself, maybe you can test
<Bray90820> Alright
<dobey> Bray90820: unity8 uses ubuntu-keyboard which is based on mailit, for the keyboard
<Bray90820> dobey: thanks
<xhoch3> heyho
<xhoch3> if I want to make modifications to the ubuntu touch base system, where would I start?
<xhoch3> so I was reading this: https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/06/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-2-devices-and-images/
<xhoch3> but actually I just want to help improve the "official" image
<dobey> what changes do you want to make?
<xhoch3> like performance optimization, visual changes, etc.
<dobey> you probably want to join the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<xhoch3> I am a coder, but actually I have never developed operating systems
<dobey> and read the archives
<dobey> and otherwise, just generally follow the bugs list for the bits you're interested in helping with, and providing patches to fix things, if you can
<xhoch3> ok, joined here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<Bray90820> Installing unity 5 takes a year and a half :P
<Bray90820> Or unity 8 I meant
<xhoch3> well, idk, I just feel like I want to do something useful but I can't find any place like "here's the source, go for it" :)
<xhoch3> I mean, there are the core apps
<xhoch3> but what about the base system? ie. not the apps running on it, but the whole stack below
<k1l> xhoch3: the mailinglist is a good place for that, imho. and i think help is appreciated :)
<xhoch3> k1l, ok, I have just dropped a mail there
<dobey> xhoch3: the source is everywhere. :)
<k1l> schrödingers source? its there and not there at the same time :)
<dobey> no. the source is there (well, except for proprietary driver blobs and such)
<dobey> it's just in a bunch of different places
<Stunts> Is there a Ubuntu-touch bluetooth specific channel?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-24
<jabawok> can anyone think of a creative solution to disable suspending background tasks on ubuntu touch?
<jabawok> I've found the place in qtmir's session.cpp where the suspension stuff is happenning. I was thinking if I can find this constant in the binary I could just hexedit it:
<jabawok> m_suspendTimer->start(1500);
<jabawok> but the QTimer class only accepts an int, so I could only delay suspension by a max of 32768ms
<Stanley00> jabawok: that's just nearly 33 seconds... :(
<jabawok> yeah, would have liked to set it to like 2 weeks or something to effectively and easily disable suspension
<jabawok> without hacking around too much
<jabawok> theres almost zero scenarios where i want a background process suspended.
<orsonmmz> do you know if there is any xmpp client available?
<orsonmmz> or if there is someone working on one?
<jabawok> orsonmmz: not that i know of, i'm chasing one as well
<jabawok> my "solution" is to ssh into a server and run centericq
<jabawok> its a really really poor solution - as soon as you alt-tab out of the terminal the ssh session gets dropped as the terminal gets a SIGSTOP
<jabawok> centericq within screen so you can reconnect if the phone goes to sleep or you switch tasks
<jabawok> its horendously bad compared to a native app, but its something
<orsonmmz> jabawok: ok, thanks ;)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-9.1 phased updates in progress
<lotuspsychje> nice1 sil2100 :p
<sil2100> lotuspsychje: thanks! Not too many changes in this hotfix, but it should make some bugs go away ;)
<sil2100> And, well, a lot of security fixes
<sil2100> Which is a good thing
<lotuspsychje> you guys rock, amazing how an opensource community got this far...
<lotuspsychje> its easy to complain, but hard to build something revolutionary
<lotuspsychje> it can only become better
<sil2100> Thanks for the kind words, it's all thanks to the whole Ubuntu community :)
<lotuspsychje> true, we all have a little piece in this :p
<lotuspsychje> even the user at home buying the device..
<faenil> sil2100: just sent someone your way :D https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg18430.html
<faenil> (just fyi :D forgive me!)
<sil2100> faenil: hey ;) No worries, let me reply on that shortly
<faenil> sil2100: awesome, thank you :)
<faenil> (I'm interested as well :) )
<Tm_T> what is this "fastboot mode" on Meizu?
<Tm_T> doesn't seem to boot anything
<Tm_T> hmmm, I wonder what this recovery mode does then (:
<Avasz> Where do I file bugs for spelling mistake of country? The spelling of my country is incorrect in its language.
<Tm_T> Avasz: I believe that goes to translation team in question
<Avasz> Tm_T: and where do I contact the translation team? I installed Ubuntu touch ony yesterday so am not familiar with how the community/organization works, so would be nice if I can get some kickstart. :)
<Tm_T> Avasz: which language?
<Avasz> Nepali
<Avasz> There is not Nepali locale available.
<Avasz> but the spelling of the country while choosing the country at start is incorrect.
<Tm_T> Avasz: hmmm, I wonder if it still derived from something from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ne
<Avasz> Let me check if such mistake is there or not.
<Avasz> no. Everything is correct there.
<Tm_T> Avasz: I assume a good point to start then might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+filebug
<Tm_T> I'm unsure, but worth trying maybe
<Avasz> Sure, maybe someone who know can guide me from there. :)
<Avasz> THanks.
<Avasz> I installed it in OnePlus One. It is totally different, a whole new level! Want to help it grow. :)
<dadexix86> Hi everybody! How can I remove from the store an app that I published ?
<nik90> dadexix86, Go to your developer account at developer.ubuntu.com and unpublish the app.
<dadexix86> nik90, great, thanks! :)
<Tm_T> hohum, let's see if this would work...
 * Tm_T is trying to restore system after failed firmware upgrade
<jgdx> Mirv, hey, I always lose track of the qsysteminfo landing, do you have a trello card or bug I can use to track it?
<Gabeduke> I installed Ubuntu touch onto a device and the bottom half of the touch screen does not accept touch points which means I can't get past the login screen. Is there a way to enable developer mode from the device recovery possibly so I can remote to the phone?
<lotuspsychje> Gabeduke: wich device?
<Gabeduke> Nexus 4
<lotuspsychje> Gabeduke: wich channel?
<k1l_> Gabeduke: uh, i had that on my nexus4 too. it was hardware failure.
<lotuspsychje> oh
<Gabeduke> Stable
<timeax> Can u attach an usb keypoard and login through it?
<Gabeduke> Unfortunately I INR have an otg cable but if need be I can get one
<Gabeduke> Don't*
<timeax> Understood
<timeax> When u had android on it u had the same problem?
<Gabeduke> I was just curious if there was an alternative way to get in
<lotuspsychje> Gabeduke: wich channel did you install on your device?
<Gabeduke> Yeah same problem which is why I'm putting Ubuntu on it
<timeax> So probably its the digitizer
<timeax> I think with 20/30 bucks u could find a new one
<greyback> Gabeduke: it should be possible using adb via recovery mode. You goal would be to create this file: "/userdata/.adb_onlock"  - note that /userdata is probably mounted from /system/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img
<Gabeduke> Yeah that's another option. Alright thanks y'all ;)
<greyback> Gabeduke: oh, easier option: Use --developer-mode switch to udf
<timeax> Grayback are u expert in ubuntu touch portingd?
<Gabeduke> Awesome ty @greyback
<greyback> timeax: nope, sorry. I work on unity8. Device porting not my thing
<timeax> Ok tnx anyway,i'm trying to port ubuntu touch on my xiaomi mi2s
<timeax> But having some troubles
<timeax> I'm not expert in linux and first time i attempt to make a port :D
<greyback> well, you've got a difficult road ahead. Good luck!
<timeax> Ahaha yep i noticed...
<timeax> I was able to make a build,but i bet something gone wrong
<timeax> Its 500 mb but there aren't boot.img and a lot of folders i found in the nexus 4 porting
<timeax> So i think that build its not complete
<timeax> Nobody online who could help me in making this port?
<lotuspsychje> timeax: i already suggested you the XDA forums
<lotuspsychje> timeax: start a project there, see if you get any help maybe
<Mirv> jgdx: it's in QA queue right now, and actually under testing already. so it should land soon.
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, i'll subscribe to the qa trello card
<timeax> Yep i think i should do like u say,but chatting directly with an expert will save me a lot of time
<lotuspsychje> timeax: alot of porting experts at XDA also
<lotuspsychje> timeax: maybe download all existing images of ports and look inside, see what you can learn?
<timeax> Yep i know...i follow xda since i bought my old hp rw6815 :D
<lotuspsychje> timeax: there is no one-hit-button for a new port im affraid
<timeax> Yeah thats a good idea too :D
<timeax> Ahahhag lol i know,i'm doing that not coz i want ubuntu touch on my phone, but coz i wanna learn :D
<lotuspsychje> timeax: you develop stuff normally?
<timeax> Not exactly
<timeax> Just started with that
<Gabeduke> @grayback can I set that flag through adb in recovery?
<lotuspsychje> timeax: you might have a hard time then :p maybe join #snappy also, alot of experts there too
<timeax> Oh tnx now i go checking if its somebody online there :)
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/watch-meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-phone-hands-on-500877.shtml
<timeax> Nice phone the pro 5
<timeax> But i'll buy xiaomi mi5...its a beast :D
<timeax> And affordable price
<lotuspsychje> timeax: maybe after you port your device, the whole worl will use your image
<lotuspsychje> timeax: so dont give up on us right!
<timeax> Yep i'm very determinate to complete this project :D
<lotuspsychje> thats the spirit mate
<lotuspsychje> timeax: wich ubuntu ported phone resembles the most on your device?
<lotuspsychje> timeax: hardwarewise
<timeax> I started two weeks ago, i spent 1 entire week only for downloading all the necessary and setup my pc lol
<timeax> My phon got qualcomm snapdragon 600
<lotuspsychje> timeax: maybe find the ported touch phone that looks most like yours
<lotuspsychje> and investigate the image inside
<timeax> The nexus 4 got the early version
<timeax> I should find if the galaxy s4 was already ported
<timeax> Or htc one m7
<timeax> Now i take  a look :)
<timeax> But before i need a cigarette lol
<P_E_T_O> hi, when I translate touch to my language, can I import it in it and test it?
<Smurphy> Hmm. Just got notified for the last update. OTA 9.1.
<Smurphy> Anyone has the Changelog ?
<Smurphy> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-9-1-update-officially-released-500896.shtml :D
<peat-psuwit> sil2100: link to glibc's USN in OTA 9.1 release note is wrong.
<sil2100> peat-psuwit: oh!
 * sil2100 looks
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> copy-paste error
<sil2100> peat-psuwit: thanks for noticing!
<sil2100> peat-psuwit: fixed :)
<peat-psuwit> sil2100: You're welcome
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/geonames/+merge/287064
<Laney> mterry: w00t!
<mterry> :)
<Laney> we should port libtimezonemap itself to use this too
<mterry> Laney, {unity,ubuntu}-system-settings are the only in-archive users of libtimezonemap
<mterry> Though I guess unity-s-s still depends on some stuff (even after being ported to geonames)
<Laney> mterry: and ubiquity
<mterry> Laney, oh huh I'd expect so.  But it doesn't show up from a "reverse-depends libtimezonemap1".  wonder why
<Laney> mterry: it uses the gir - try src:libtimezonemap :P
<mterry> Laney, ah of course
<Laney> :)
<M-bobsummerwill> sil2100 - See https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg18438.html.faenil suggested that I ask you the same question here:
<M-bobsummerwill> Are there diagrams or documentation anywhere detailing the branching flow between the various Ubuntu versions?
<M-bobsummerwill> ie. how are the codebases for Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Touch and Ubuntu Snappy Core related?   How do changes and fixes flow between these different versions, release branching flow for them each, etc?
<M-bobsummerwill> Many thanks!
<faenil> :)
<dobey> M-bobsummerwill: they are all built primarily from the same Ubuntu archive. phone and iot images generally have to use custom kernels with proprietary drivers though, which are not in the archive; phone images also have some .click packages installed, which are not part of the ubuntu archive, and snappy-based images for iot things have snaps. i'm not entirely sure how much in the way of .deb packages the snap-based images use
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the geonames mr!
<mcphail> Is krillin v30 OTA9.1 or 9.0?
<DanChapman> mcphail, 9.1
<mcphail> DanChapman: Ta! I'll be able to test the new Dekko at last... ;)
<DanChapman> :-) np!
<M-bobsummerwill> dobey - Thanks for the info!
<dobey> sure
<mcphail> Wow. Document Viewer is now 66.6MB. That's a fat _and_ evil binary
<ahayzen> mcphail, 66.6MB for an app with a libreoffice backend doesn't seem too bad :-)
<ahayzen> at least it isn't in the 100s :')
<mcphail> ahayzen: I remeber running MS Office on a machine with 32MB RAM total :)
<ahayzen> heh
<mcphail> DanChapman: have you dropped the bottom edge reply actions from dekko? I loved them...
<ahoneybun> I have read-only off will my system break if I take the 9.1 update?
<punkunity> hello
<punkunity> I am trying to port ubuntu-touch to HTC One M8. I have experience porting various roms to a few devices
<punkunity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190791/
<vill> Too bad utouch doesn't use CM11/12/13 or CAF AOSP as base
<vill> Like sailfish
<punkunity> yes
<punkunity> would be nice
<punkunity> especially 12 or 13
<punkunity> i have to use cm11 device and kernel trees
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, depends if you have modified anything, usually it is ok for me :-) you are in 'unsupported' territory though
<ahoneybun> I just installed openstore and rockwork ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you'll probably be ok, but don't hold me to that, and make sure your data is backed up :-)
<punkunity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190887/
<dobey> ahoneybun: good time to go back to RO / :)
<punkunity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15190933/
<punkunity> anyone help me if they have time please
<faenil> punkunity: it's difficult at this european time :/
<punkunity> ok thanks
<punkunity> i'll be on and off over the next few days
<ahayzen> a lot of people are at conferences as well :-)
<faenil> punkunity: ok :) try ondra when he's around
<faenil> yeah, what ahayzen said :)
<faenil> MWC this week
<punkunity> ok cool
<punkunity> ya forgot about that
<punkunity> all good
<punkunity> thanks guyus
<punkunity> i am still messing with it on my own
<faenil> sure :)
<mterry> seb128, how do I push a change to an LP git repo for review?  I have a proposed change to geonames...  I'm looking at https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git, but get "src refspec country-codes does not match any" when I try to push
<seb128> mterry, I don't remember exactly what I did, Laney wrote that when we discussed it on -desktop previous time
<seb128> "	git remote set-url origin git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~geonames-dev/geonames/+git/geonames and then git push as normal"
<seb128> or push to ~/geonames/+git/geonames
<seb128> you can probably mr it then
<vill> I hate fixing AOSP trees for dtb compability
<mterry> seb128, thanks
<seb128> mterry, yw
<mterry> seb128, OK, I think I did this right  :)  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/geonames/+git/country-code/+merge/287106
<mterry> my first time with git LP
<seb128> mterry, seems like you did, well done ;-)
<mterry> phew
 * mterry wipes brow
<devergnies> I installed the OTA-9.1 on my BQ Aquaris E5 Ubuntu edition and I have a problem with scopes
<lpotter>  what problems?
<faenil> lpotter: he started a thread on ubuntu-phone
<lpotter> I need 3 phones.. 1 for normal release. 2 for proposed, and 3 for devel
<timeax> Ipotter are u expert in portings of ubuntu touch?
<lpotter> not really
<lpotter> I probably know just enough to get me into real trouble :)
<dobey> i know how to brick my phone
<timeax> Ahahah lol
<lpotter> still learning the ubuntu way of thinking
<timeax> I bet i'm enough good on bricking too 😭
<lpotter> really wish there was a backup system
<timeax> Yep me too... We are on the same boat lol
<timeax> I'm trying to port ubuntu touch on my mi2s
<dobey> lpotter: tar works :)
<lpotter> but I want lazy way :)
<lpotter> should use git
<timeax> I'm trying to build now but there are a lot of errors...
<timeax> Its normal that i have to move a lot of files from some folders to others for making the build?
<lpotter> what are you trying to build? and how?
<dobey> he's trying to build the phablet/ tree
<lpotter> ooooo
<timeax> i'm following the guide linked in the topic
<timeax> I wanna make a port of ubuntu touch for my xiaomi mi2s
<timeax> Now it stopped...
<timeax> 😖
<dobey> but i don't know why the tree doesn't build for that. maybe it's missing stuff
<timeax> Is there another way for make a build?
<lpotter> would be cool if oe built ubuntu touch :)
<timeax> You guys got some tips that could help me in the misson?
<timeax> I'm goin out of mind...
<timeax> Now the build stopped...it says that miss some rules
<timeax> Now i have to finde some mk file and pull it at the right place...
<faenil> timeax: you might want to try during european daytime ;)
<timeax> What u mean?
<timeax> Its late now?
<faenil> timeax: that most of Canonical's employees are in Europe, and it's about midnight in Eu..
<lpotter> prime time for them to be up and hacking!
<faenil> hehe
 * faenil raises his hand
<timeax> Yep i'm from italy, 0:25 now
<lpotter> I should try to install snappy on my old macmini
<lpotter> put that on my growing list of tasks
<faenil> timeax: cool, I'm italian :) (though working at Canonical's London office :) )
<faenil> lpotter: the ever-growing TODO list you mean?
<lpotter> yes.
<faenil> :D
<timeax> But i'm coming here at all hours of the day but  nobody talking
<faenil> mmm
<timeax> Cool so you speak italian?
<faenil> there are many channels though...
<faenil> of course :P
<dobey> timeax: like was previously sade many times, it's not a good week. there are multiple conferences going on this week, and several people are away at those
<faenil> right, I keep forgetting MWC
<lpotter> I know Italian! pizza! woot! only word you need to know, really :)
<faenil> lpotter: a couple of swear words wouldn't hurt :D
<timeax> Yep...as always...i'm in the wrong place in the wrong moment...
<timeax> Ahhahaha lol ipotter
<faenil> timeax: if you want to avoid that, just post of the mailing list
<faenil> on*
<timeax> I prefer to talk directly with somebody of expert thats why i come here
<timeax> So i could have an instantly reply
<faenil> timeax: then you need some patience :) it's not like experts don't read mailing lists, by the way :)
<faenil> sure, I understand your point...but you will not get that when people are sleeping :D
<faenil> or away at a conference :D
<timeax> Hahahha
<timeax> When the mwc will end? 😝
<faenil> end of this week
<timeax> Finally ahaha
<timeax> Anyway...talking about pizza...i live near naples lol
<timeax> We have the best pizza's of the world 😏
<timeax> Faenil so you work in canonical?
<faenil> timeax: yeah
<timeax> Ahah cool...very cool
<faenil> timeax: and don't tell me about pizza...I miss pizza...so much :'(
<lpotter> you're lucky
<faenil> :)
<lpotter> dont they have pizza hut in London? :)
<faenil> omg xD
<timeax> I could ship some at canonical's offices 😸
<faenil> timeax: not sure it would get here in a good state :D
<faenil> lpotter: but yeah, I've got a nice pizza place close to my flat, I definitely have to go there this weekend
<timeax> Ahahah
<lpotter> its mostly pizza
<faenil> lpotter: PLEASE.
<faenil> :D
<lpotter> partly pizza?
<faenil> I won't bash it too much because last time I had a pizza hut was...10 years ago (oh, I was young and stupid)
<lpotter> do we use qml compiler?
<faenil> let's say it happens to share the name
<faenil> lpotter: we use some kind of qml cache, which has a similar approach afaik
<lpotter> https://github.com/qmlc/qmlc
<faenil> known
<lpotter> I just learned about that one today :)
<faenil> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201387019/QML-Compilation-unit-caching-and-JIT-changes.patch
<timeax> What u do in canonical faenil?
<faenil> that is what we're using
<faenil> timeax: my role is UX Engineer...but I actually do is...I write UIs in C++ and QML
<faenil> for phone/tablet/convergence
<timeax> Nice bro ;)
<faenil> :) thanks
<faenil> it is nice indeed, I love my job :)
<lpotter> me too. well, my job. I probably love your job too though. If thats ok
<timeax> I'd bet on that...when ppls do what them like...its not a job 😸
<faenil> timeax: well said :)
<faenil> lpotter: glad to hear :) :)
<faenil> lpotter: yeah, that's ok, love is free :)
<lpotter> yay!
<faenil> \o/
<timeax> Ahahaah
<timeax> Ok guys was a pleasure to meet u ;)
<lpotter> cheers! and good luck.
<timeax> Now i shut off my pc and go
<timeax> See ya soon good night ppls
<faenil> timeax: my pleasure :) good night!
<faenil> lpotter: are you back on networking?
<lpotter> back and forth. I like to work on more than one thing sometimes. why/ problems?
<lpotter> QtNetworking for sure
<faenil> lpotter: well, yeah, there are big problems with WiFi :(
<lpotter> I know about some dns issues
<faenil> like, doesn't always reconnect, issues with ESSID, etc..all logged, but I think people just don't have enough cycles to work on everything
<faenil> lpotter: this is probably biggest annoyance https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/615239
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615239 in NetworkManager "Every Wi-Fi disconnection is treated as an authentication error" [High,Confirmed]
<lpotter> my laptop does have wifi issues, but my phones do not
<lpotter> wow, thats an old one
<faenil> I'm tired of going around and seeing a password dialog for some "iPhone" AP, just because ones I connected to my friend's iphone hotspot...now whenever the device sees an iPhone AP it tries to connect, fails, and network-manager stops connecting to anything else until you cancel the UI dialog
<faenil> (but the phone is in your pocket!)
<faenil> it is old indeed :'(
<faenil> plus I disable wifi, reenable it, and it take 2 mins (next scan interval) to see APs in the UI :(
<faenil> or, it takes years before it recognizes some APs are gone, when it does..
<faenil> sometimes I wake the phone up after a couple of hours, and it's still showing the APs that were available before I put it to suspend 2h before...
<lpotter> wifi probably goes to sleep?
<faenil> lpotter: not sure (it shouldn't show stale APs in any case)...otherwise why would it try to connect to "iPhone" while it's in my pocket
<lpotter> ahhh ok
<dobey> network-manager probably hasn't rescanned since
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-25
<lpotter> I think its wpa_supplicant that scans.
<faenil> dobey: exactly (still, if you haven't scanned for 1h, please don't show the same APs, just refresh when I open the indicator..)
<dobey> anyway, i suppose i should go do something else now
<faenil> awe_: when you have time to have a look at the WiFi discussion above, please let me know if it's all under control or you want me to file bug and post logs etc...I didn't hear back from you about the ESSID issue anymore :)
<faenil> dobey: yeah, and I should really go to bed :)
<dobey> :)
<faenil> it seems like the test is not flaky anymore, 800 runs without failure so far...
<faenil> (last words...)
<faenil> night o/
<awe_> faenil, please no more bugs...
<awe_> ;D
<awe_> yea, so just read the bt
<lpotter> thats an old one
<lpotter> :)
<awe_> the dialog problem unfortunately is not going to be fixed unless the product team says so
<awe_> as it requires investigation, ux design, ...
<awe_> as promised
<awe_> I made sure it's on the list
<awe_> regarding some of the other issues
<awe_> I'm working on it as we speak
<awe_> unfortunately I'm not free to self-assign myself to any task I'd like to
<awe_> so I'd been recently working on bluez for snappy
<awe_> then I went on vacation
<awe_> I'm back, and NM is my favorite project atm
<lpotter> why would iwlist wlan0 scan not show AP's sometimes?
<awe_> use iw
<awe_> iwlist is old
<awe_> it also depends on the drivers
<awe_> the best tools to look at available APs
<awe_> are wpa_cli ( run as root )
<awe_> and nmcli
<awe_> one of the issues with the version of NM that we use, is that NM keeps a separate accounting of APs
<lpotter> dont that all go through wpa_supplicant?
<awe_> ( ie. it maintains it's own available list )
<awe_> yes
<awe_> so wpa_s
<awe_> responds to NM's requests to scan
<awe_> and if/when NM decides to connect to an AP
<awe_> it tells wpa_s to do so
<awe_> but the issue was in the past, there were issues with a lot wifi drivers
<awe_> especially around hidden APs
<lpotter> hudden AP should be banned
<lpotter> hidden
<awe_> believe me, alot of things should be banned
<awe_> anyways, we believe there's a condition where NM thinks that wpa_supplicant has roamed, and if is timed poorly, NM can hang
<awe_> and it will stop scanning
<awe_> faenil, so... I don't mean I'm not interested in the other specifics, but at the moment I'm trying to size up the effort to upgrade NM to a newer release, which includes a major re-write of the WiFi scanning logic
<muka> has tethering been fixed for mako?
<punkunity> might need some help in the near future
<punkunity> posted a couple hours ago
<punkunity> so ok
<punkunity> i am using M8 as my device
<punkunity> trying to port over Ubuntu Touch
<punkunity> Ubuntu says it uses cm-10.2 aka 4.4.2 android for the wrapper or whatever
<punkunity> I am using th ehtc one m8, which I believe came out during jellybean
<punkunity> there are a few errors i am concerned about
<punkunity> dtb tool, linux/include/msm_ion.h and a few others
<punkunity> i have ported many roms for quite a few devices for android
<punkunity> https://zerobin.net/?7cf46e1affcf21e3#ZJvaSDVcLdZ760moMJEjicPmG7A+jWcLMY/Nx/O+JGc=
<punkunity> out/host/linux-x86/bin/dtbTool', needed by `/home/punkunity/android/phablet/phablet/out/target/product/m8/dt.img'.  Stop.
<punkunity> to summarize
<punkunity> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<punkunity> using this guide
<punkunity> and am now trying to just make a \n image for a suported, woking device
<punkunity> what jdk/jre version should i be using
<punkunity> sytem wifde?
<punkunity> so trying to build for mako aka nexus 4
<punkunity> and it fails pretty quick
<punkunity> an di thought this was supported, ready to build device?
<punkunity> what am i doing wrong?
<Stanley00> punkunity: I'm not sure, mako has an build-image, so there may be some guides for mako.
<morphis> ogra_: ping
<Tm_T> bah, no luck
<Tm_T> when trying to do ubuntu-device-flash touch, I get "device cannot be detected over adb"
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: did you unloack your device
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: it doesn't fully boot
<Tm_T> I can use fastboot to reboot the device for example, but can't get any other control it seems
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: sounds like adb cant see the device, did you install those android tools
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: yes
<Tm_T> $ adb devices
<Tm_T> List of devices attached
<Tm_T> 75HACL6UHG82    device
<lotuspsychje> ah it shows good
<lotuspsychje> then you need to enter to the bootloader or something
<lotuspsychje> adb reboot something..cant recall :p
<Tm_T> hmmm, will try fastboot mode, but I suspect it isn't any better as there's no adb access then whatsoever
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: thing is, none of the adb commands get through
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: you enabled usb debugging too right?
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: where, how?
<Tm_T> I've flashed this device successfully before (:
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: what you get when you: adb reboot bootloader ?
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: I get fastboot mode
<Tm_T> and then there's no adb available
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: how about sudo fastboot oem unlock
<lotuspsychje> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: I'm unsure how that would help, this is Meizu ubuntu device, but I can try (:
<Tm_T> FAILED (remote: unknown command)
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: isnt there like a button combo that resets your device to original?
<lotuspsychje> or did something corrupt your image
<Tm_T> OTA update to RC did break this, yes (:
<Tm_T> there's "recovery mode" in meizu ubuntu edition that doesn't seem to do anything
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<Tm_T> I'll try one more thing
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: is it the mx 4?
<Tm_T> yes
<lotuspsychje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/672185/reinstalling-ubuntu-touch-on-the-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition
<Tm_T> I'll try --bootstrap if that would make things different
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: ye I try avoid doing those windows-based things
<Tm_T> as I have no such thing available (:
<Tm_T> and have zero interest having
<Tm_T> oh, there's support for other platforms too?
<lotuspsychje> seems like it
<Tm_T> interesting, will try that too then, thanks
<lotuspsychje> np
<Tm_T> flu doesn't help maintaining patience (:
<lotuspsychje> yeah got one too
<Tm_T> --bootstrap does seem to do something
<lotuspsychje> not alot of usefull guides for the mx out there grr
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: I noticed that
<Tm_T> flashing failed, recovery mode is broken?
<mcphail> Tm_T: have you installed an adb-enabled recovery image?
<Tm_T> mcphail: I have what I have from canonical/meizu + flashed rc image once
<mcphail> Tm_T: the default recovery doesn't have adb enabled
<Tm_T> hmm, default recovery does what?
<mcphail> Tm_T: the default recovery really just lets you boot the phone, I think. If you have the adb-anabled recovery you can use that along with the --bootstrap command to perform a full wipe and reinstall
<Tm_T> mcphail: default recovery lets boot the phone to some specific state where user can do something?
<Tm_T> currently it doesn't allow me to do anything
<mcphail> yes - if you're locked out you'll need to flash from fastboot using the --bootstrap command (which will fully wipe the phone). See https://wiki.edubuntu.org/QATeam/ChannelsToFlash
<mcphail> Tm_T: that is what I had to do after a little adventure using the -devel channels on the bq, but I've seen other people on here having to do the same thing with the meizu
<Tm_T> mcphail: so I flash recovery.img first?
<mcphail> Tm_T: I don't think you actually have to flash it, if you specifiy it n the command line as per that webpage. i _did_ flash it though
<Tm_T> mcphail: interesting, I'll give it a go
<mcphail> Tm_T: the important thing is to make sure you're booted into fastboot (rather than recovery) before you start the process
<Tm_T> but I still don't understand what's the purpose of default recovery mode is and how it is supposed to work
<Tm_T> mcphail: ye, bootloader that is
<mcphail> Tm_T: sturmflut has made an excellent series of blog posts about the low-level stuff on the bq phone, which is worth a read if you're wondering about what all these things actually do on Ubuntu devices
<mcphail> Tm_T: I think adb has been removed from the consumer recovery images for security concerns
<davmor2> Tm_T: see mailing list
<Tm_T> mcphail: I think there's some variation between BQ and Meizu
<Tm_T> davmor2: thanks
<mcphail> Tm_T: yep. I don't think the meizu has been as well explored as the bq
<Tm_T> davmor2: I get the same error still, no access to recovery mode
<Tm_T> $ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --bootstrap --recovery-image Downloads/recovery.img
<davmor2> Tm_T: Unplug the device, press power and hold till it turns off, then press power then quickly volume down to enter into fastboot mode then try again
<Tm_T> davmor2: I'm doing it like that, yes
<davmor2> Are you unplugging it
<Tm_T> it begins the process fine, then it boots to recovery mode and waits timeout to spit error
<Tm_T> davmor2: yes
<Tm_T> because without unplugging it doesn't get fastboot connection
<Tm_T> Flashing version 10 from ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device arale
<Tm_T> Failed to enter Recovery
<mcphail> Tm_T: when it reboots to recovery, have you then tried the "boot device" entry on the menu?
<Tm_T> what menu, there's no menu
<Tm_T> there's nothing except ubuntu logo
<mcphail> big or small?
<Tm_T> thumbnail size
<mcphail> have you left it to work for a few minutes?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> even hours before, I've never seen anything useful in Meizu recovery mode
<mcphail> you don't get a menu in the recovery?
<davmor2> Tm_T: Okay try the following.  Drop the device into fastboot, in the terminal type fastboot flash recovery recovery.img and then try the ubuntu-device-flash command again
<Tm_T> davmor2: thanks, will try that (:
<davmor2> mcphail: it's a issue with mx4 it enters recovery but slow so times out the adb session
<mcphail> aah
<mcphail> On the bq I have to press the "volume up" button to go from the Ubuntu logo to the menu in recovery
<Tm_T> davmor2: recovery flash seemed to go in just fine, trying ubuntu-device-flash now
<mcphail> Tm_T: if it sticks at the Ubuntu logo again, try pressing "Vol up" to see if that works on the meizu
<Tm_T> mcphail: nope, never had
<Tm_T> davmor2: no luck
<mcphail> :(
<Tm_T> adb still doesn't see the device, flash tool still spits out the same error
<mcphail> Tm_T: can you connect with adb now when the device is in recovery mode? Just a simple "adb shell"?
<Tm_T> mcphail: no
<Tm_T> I managed to adb say the device is there but offline
<mcphail> hmm. Sounds like you're getting close to having this working
<Tm_T> ooooh now we're getting somewhere
<Tm_T> when it failed again, I fiddled with it and "adb devices" listed the device in recovery
<Tm_T> then "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en --device arale"
<mcphail> sounds promising
<Tm_T> .... and now we're "2016/02/25 11:33:07 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<Tm_T> so with good timing one can get that working it seems
<Tm_T> worth documenting
<mcphail> Tm_T: I usually get a "failed to enter recovery" error at that point, but it can be ignored
 * lotuspsychje brings out the fireworks
<Tm_T> it's booting up...
<mcphail> ...
 * mcphail crosses fingers
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<Tm_T> it's up, and I don't see any data lost
<lotuspsychje> !!!!
<mcphail> !yay | Tm_T
<ubot5`> Tm_T: Glad you made it! :-)
<Tm_T> thanks mcphail lotuspsychje and davmor2
<lotuspsychje> so what did the trick now?
<Tm_T> flashing the recovery mode + timing
<lotuspsychje> right
<Tm_T> apparently that adb in recovery mode is online only for a short time
<Tm_T> so you have to retry flashing with correct timing
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: maybe you can file a bug and solve it right away for future reference?
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: ye, that too
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: sounds like the known problem davmor2 mentioned above
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: yeah
<davmor2> timing is out of our hands unfortunately plays up more on usb3 and certain usb leads over other and the list of parameters goes on but you get the hint
<Tm_T> davmor2: ye, I understand
<robin-hero> hey all
<robin-hero> I've found this pic on trello in Unity8 landing for OTA-10: http://picpaste.com/pics/indicator-FMruC8JY.1456397893.png
<robin-hero> What is this blue color and the new toggles. Is this a new theme for OTA-10?
<Tm_T> ka, elisa
<davmor2> robin-hero: voodoo
<robin-hero> davmor2, ?
<davmor2> robin-hero: the blue and new toggles, you asked what it is, it is voodoo :P
<robin-hero> davmor 2, Thanks, but I'd really appreciate if somebody explain the real situation :P
<sakrecoer_> too bad it is not #009bf9 would match ubuntustudio :p
<davmor2> robin-hero: :D  man you just want the moon on a stick don't you :D
<sakrecoer_> could someone please tell me where can i find what the OTA-10 adressed? :)
<davmor2> sakrecoer_: ota10 isn't released yet
<sakrecoer_> well, i got a 40mb package yesterday that said OTA-10 (o.O)
<robin-hero> sakrecoer_, that was OTA-9.1
<sakrecoer_> or rather, it said "ubuntu 10"..
<robin-hero> a hotfix release
<Tm_T> davmor2: you clearly need a crystal ball
<sakrecoer_> ok :)
<davmor2> sakrecoer_: no it said image 10 if you open system settings and click on about  is will say OTA-9.1
<sakrecoer_> maybe, i did it now, don't know how to check again
<robin-hero> davmor2, why is this that hard to answer my question? :D
<sakrecoer_> i'm pretty impressed i must say
<davmor2> sakrecoer_: the image number is sequential so we can't change that 9.1 is a tag we can modify so we know the image you are actually on
<davmor2> robin-hero: because I know nothing about it
<sakrecoer_> ah yeah! found it! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-9.1 hehe. i actualy need to write one for ubuntustudio beta1 so i will learn from you
<sakrecoer_> one=release note article
<jibel> robin-hero, yes it's the new theme for OTA10
<robin-hero> jibel, \o/ and can I see some other screenshots somewhere?
<jibel> robin-hero, I don't have any, but you can install the silo :)
<jibel> or wait until it lands in rc-proposed
<robin-hero> jibel, OK :)
<vill> The lack of documentation hurts. Half of the links in the porting wiki are broken
<elijah> hola, anyone know of any individual working on a port to Nexus 6? Can't find anything easily on the tubes.
<mcphail> elijah: you can vote with a donation at https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<elijah> mcphail: ahh, that is the site I saw the other day, thank you!
<elijah> So, I have a Nexus 6 that crashes once a day, even in safe mode which is the catalyst reason I want to move to Ubuntu Touch (my daily driver is 14.04). Now, it may crash the same in UT too but that is yet to be seen. I can sacrifice this device and try to get a Nexus 5 so I can run UT on it. Do you think my Nexus 6 that is in good condition other than the
<elijah> fact it crashes once a day would be accepted as a debug/test device?
<nik90> charles, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1549783
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1549783 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Indicator shows "Tomorrow" for an alarm happening today when checked after midnight" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mcphail> elijah: I think it would be one of those things you'd never know until you started working with the device. If there is a major hardware problem, it is going to be incredibly frustraing working with the device. However, I suspect mariogrip would be very pleased to get hold of a device to try hacking it
<elijah> mcphail: Yah, just saw the page to donate devices, emailing @mariogrip now
<mcphail> elijah: he's usually active on this channel as well, although I suspect he might be at MWC showing off his devices ;)
<elijah> mcphail: Fun
<elijah> mcphail: Interestingly, @mariogrip is the one who gave me some hope with the switch because he posted something showing Project Fi working on a Nexus 5 with Ubuntu Touch. I thought it was interesting that he was also leading the UBPorts project!
<mcphail> elijah: I get the feeling he is some kind of godlike genius
<elijah> mcphail: I also would like to eventually help developing for the platform/OS
<elijah> mcphail: Maybe a little bit of that but probably just someone who has surpassed 10,000 hours ;)
<mcphail> :)
<elijah> mcphail: Oh, I stand corrected, it wasn't @mariogrip with the project Fi, it was Ian Santopietro -> https://plus.google.com/+IanSantopietro/posts/5HjpzEKtLG5
<peat-psuwit> abeato: I've pushed new version of code fixing formatting issue. Could you please have a look again?
<elijah> Either way, I welcome the pain that will come with switching
<abeato> peat-psuwit, sure
<slvn_> Hello, I am looking for someone who can give a try to my .click app/game before I uploaded to the store.
<slvn_> This is an update of an existing app. I want to see if it works because I have no ubuntu device.
<slvn_> preferably, I'd like to know if it's still work with device with ota 8. let me know if you can try it.
<lotuspsychje> slvn_: there is an ubuntu-touch emulator out there you can install
<slvn_> lotuspsychje,  this is for final testing, I would prefer a real device. I have already use to the build bot marvin, to make sure it starts. but just want a double check.
<jgdx> mzanetti, hey, are you going to use QSystemInfo 5.5 now in the shell, or are you waiting for something in the uitk?
<mzanetti> jgdx, "something in uitk"? Not sure what you mean. I'm going to use QSysteminfo 5.5, yes
<jgdx> mzanetti, yeah, ken said the uitk was exposing abilities in the uitk. But okay
<_Sponge> Looks like the bq phones are getting a_lot of cover-flak from ebay.
<mzanetti> jgdx, not really sure what that would be... except duplicating the API?
<_Sponge> popey, Not sure if this is legit. But hey-ho . http://ebay.eu/1S3AGWa
<mzanetti> which doesn't seem to make too much sense to me
<jgdx> mzanetti, while on the subject, do you have a branch for u8 moving to QSystemInfo?
<mzanetti> jgdx, not pushed somewhere yet... gimme a sec
<jgdx> mzanetti, thx
<mzanetti> jgdx, lp:~mzanetti/unity8/move-to-qinputinfo
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<mhall119> kenvandine: The "Wi-Fi Displays" page of System Settings is broken on Nexus 4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1549605
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1549605 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Wi-Fi Displays page fails to load on Nexus 4" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> I'm on rc-proposed
<mhall119> I think the package is missing some files
<kenvandine> mhall119, huh?  Wi-Fi Displays hasn't landed....
<kenvandine> or it wasn't supposed to have landed :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: well....it has
<mhall119> in system settings anyway
<kenvandine> mhall119, do you maybe have silo 0 installed?
<kenvandine> i don't have wifi displays on my arale
<kenvandine> and the branch hasn't been merged
<mhall119> I do have silo 0 installed, but I haven't apt-get upgraded in quite a while
<davmor2> mhall119: rc-proposed or rc-proposed-pd
<kenvandine> mhall119, it's been in silo 0 for weeks
<mhall119> channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<kenvandine> purge silo 0
<mhall119> kenvandine: ok, maybe I did get it that way
<kenvandine> had to have :)
<mhall119> but I *like* silo 0, it has all the fun stuff :)
<kenvandine> whew... /me breathes again
<kenvandine> haha
<mhall119> yeah, I think I got aethercastcrl from there
<kenvandine> so my mako has silo 0, and that page loads
<mhall119> hmm, maybe I just need to apt-get upgrade then
<kenvandine> regardless, that code is no where near ready to land :)
<mhall119> that's what makes it "fun stuff"
<kenvandine> mhall119, it's taped together just enough for demo purposes :)
<mhall119> what version of ubuntu-system-settings do you have?
<mhall119> the overlay PPA has a newer version than silo0 it seems
<davmor2> kenvandine: I can confirm no widi here in settings on todays rc-proposed
<dobey> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay'.
<dobey> The team named '~ci-train-ppa-service' has no PPA named 'ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay'
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> citrain seems to be unhappy
<davmor2> kenvandine: I assume it is in the Network section like hotspot or is it in a section
<mhall119> davmor2: it's in Wifi section
<kenvandine> davmor2, yeah, it never landed :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: we are right and mhall119 is wrong stick with that I'll back you up :D
<kenvandine> :)
<davmor2> mhall119: did you install the pocket-desktop version on your mako?
<kenvandine> i am curious why the page isn't loading for mhall119 though
<kenvandine> it definately should
<mhall119> davmor2: not this one, no
<kenvandine> silo 0 is extremely experimental, i don't think it's included in ubuntu-pd
<mhall119> kenvandine: it's because it doesn't have the Displays component, which I assume should be in /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/wifi/aethercast/ but that whole directory doesn't exist
<davmor2> kenvandine: ha I bet I know what it is, mhall119 will of upgraded at some point that's probably broken connections when the new image got installed
<mhall119> that sounds likely,yeah
<kenvandine> could be
<kenvandine> it loads here
<kenvandine> and i know it's been working for morphis
<kenvandine> mhall119, warning... don't try to upgrade with silo 0 installed
<kenvandine> mhall119, i just did, it removed the shell :/
<kenvandine> i think it downgrades mir
 * kenvandine wasn't paying attention and now has the google screen
<mhall119> heh
<kenvandine> time to flash
<mhall119> I got very good at rebooting to recovery and flashing when I last played with silo0
<kenvandine> i think i see why, it downgraded mir
<mhall119> At one point I even modified the citrain tool to make me confirm the package install/upgrade/remove list instead of doing it automatically
<mhall119> so I could check if Unity was being removed
<Linnak> Hi, Is Uubuntu Touch java based like Android?
<dobey> no
<Linnak> On which smartphones does it run properly?
<V99> bq aquaris E5 for example
<Linnak> I mean which doesn't comes straight from factory. And a bit stronger and faster that that bq
<dobey> there are a few retail phones available
<dobey> the nexus4 is the development phone
<Linnak> Thanks. It's a shame that it doesn't have an sd card slot and it's battery life is pour.
<dobey> battery life on nexus4 is basically fine here
<dobey> well, with ubuntu anyway
<Linnak> Sounds good
<dobey> you can't assume that the battery life complaints from people running android 4.2 on the nexus4 are going to be valid if you are running ubuntu
<dobey> just the same as that battery life aren't necessarily equal between windows and ubuntu on a laptop
<Linnak> dobey, True
<Linnak> Do you use Ubuntu on Nexus?
<dobey> yes
<Linnak> Everything is fine?
<dobey> i have a nexus4 for development; it doesn't have a SIM in it though, so perhaps a bit better battery life than with a SIM, but battery life is plenty fine on it
<Linnak> Oh, By the way did you have you already tried the Plasma version?
<dobey> well, my nexus4 is broken all the time, because i use it for development :)
<dobey> i haven't, no. i don't think it maintains the same security model/policies that ubuntu does
<Linnak> It has the same apps like on Ubuntu? It it has, is the GUI optimized for mobile phone, if it doesn't have has it an Ubuntu "app store"?
<popey> Linnak: you'd be better asking the plasma people that one really.
<Linnak> I'm asking Ubuntu Touch and not plasma
<popey> oh, i misunderstood
<k1l> Linnak: ubuntu-touch uss click packages (and will switch to snappy in the future iirc). you can use apt-get if you make your systempartition rw but that will stop getting OTA updates.
<Linnak> Can I see somewere what kind of and how many packages are there already?
<k1l> yes, someone made a mirror for the store. but i dont know the link right now
<davmor2> Linnak: https://uappexplorer.com/
<Linnak> davmor2, tHANK YOU
<P_E_T_O> hi, can you help me? cp: cannot create regular file ‘/usr/share/locale-langpack/sk/LC_MESSAGES/ubuntu-system-settings.mo’: Read-only file system
<P_E_T_O> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<mcphail> P_E_T_O: if you want to modify anything under /usr/, you have to make the root mountpoint rw rather than ro. This is not generally recommended, and can affect future updates
<P_E_T_O> mcphail: then how can i test my translated locale?
<mcphail> P_E_T_O: you can remount rw and accept the risks ;) - your phone can always be reflashed if it breaks...
<P_E_T_O> mcphail: sudo mount -o remount,rw '/usr'  -- will work?
<mcphail> P_E_T_O: "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" is the command, iirc
<P_E_T_O> mcphail: thanks it works :) and for the translation i need just .mo file? can you help me?
<mhall119> mariogrip: have you had a chance to document those kernel issue yet? I'd really like to get that info to the Fairphone guys to look at head of our next call
<ba2095> Hi, guys! I have some questions on UT topic.. As I understood BQ M10 UT tablet is not able to run x86 apps, for example TeXstudio. Am I right?
<mcphail> ba2095: I assume so. It is an ARM device, so will only run ARM apps
<ba2095> As I got it.. Made me sad, not able to be a real day-to-day machine than, will wait for something like Core-M based tablets w UT. And another one, didn shure if it's system or app related. On my krillin when I'm listening to music via Music app using
<k1l> ba2095: while you could run the traditional .deb packages you dont want them to run since they are not made for convergence
<k1l> ba2095: nearly all packages in the ubuntu repos are build for arm too.
<k1l> but that is again .deb packages vs click packages on UT.
<ba2095> urbaneaers headphones w mic, no reaction on button pressed(next/prev track or stop/play even). Ok w ipod
<timeax> Hi peoples ;)
<ba2095> should I adress this as bug/feature-request to UT sysimage or to Music app?
<ahayzen> ba2095, there are already existing bugs for that, let me see if i can find them
<ba2095> hi!
<dobey> k1l: huh?
<ahayzen> ba2095, and only recently has the music-app/platform added support for this to be even possible. Now they need to just link up the button presses
<k1l> dobey: ?
<dobey> k1l: the "convergence" feature of the m10 is exactly running traditional .deb packages, in a chroot
<k1l> dobey: ah its the regular .deb isntall on "dockmode"?
<dobey> ba2095: you should be able to run texstudio on the M10; it's open source and has armhf packages
<k1l> dobey: good to know
<dobey> k1l: that is what libreoffice/gimp are yes. it's running them with XMir in a chroot
<dobey> k1l: so they are confined a bit still
<k1l> ba2095: then you can use all usual ubuntu packages when the tablet is docked.
<dobey> well, you can use anything that is built for arm, pretty much
<k1l> only tricky bit are PPAs then, because they dont get build for arm as standard
<ahayzen> ba2095, found at least bug 1309731 and bug 1473134, i believe there were others as well
<ubot5`> bug 1309731 in Canonical System Image "headphone button does not play/pause music." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309731
<dobey> you could theoretically use qemu to emulate x86 and run some things, but it would be low
<ubot5`> bug 1473134 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "handle headphone button" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473134
<dobey> k1l: i don't know that PPAs will be "supported" anyway
<ba2095> Great! And the last one.. Using terminal app i was able to use python/perl scripts on my phone, but cant run gcc compiled binaries, cos container restrictions. Edited container configs for terminal app by hand, but maybe will be better to have kind of "~/Projects" folder w execution rights for binaries?
<dobey> what do you mean you can't execute binaries?
<dobey> because of bug #1534807 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1534807 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Cannot run "sudo chroot ." in Terminal" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534807
<ba2095> Created helloworld.c in "~/Documents" folder. Compiled w "gcc helloworld.c -o helloworld". Than cant run "./helloworld"
<dobey> probably the same issue
<dobey> if you installed gcc/etc to /, you would be better off creating a chroot and doing such things inside the chroot, rather than messing with the / partition
<ba2095> I have writable devmode device, this one helped me to run compiled on device c app http://askubuntu.com/questions/556041/why-ubuntu-touch-terminal-cannot-execute-app
<dobey> https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<ba2095> but it's not so secure to wipe out container restrictions + I should do this for EVERY terminal app update. Just wondering should Terminal app have system-wide access or at least execution rights or kind of "~/Projects" folder? Understood why same not secure for "~/Downloads", etc.
<ba2095> But just to make it more convinient for powerusers.
<dobey> what do you mean?
<ba2095> dobey, maybe I'm mistaken but cant find texstudio arm builds on packages.ubuntu.com nor official site. Where have you seen this?
<dobey> you shouldn't need to touch any "container restrictions"
<dobey> ba2095: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texstudio
<dobey> you really should not use a writable image. apt-get upgrade is not supported, and will eventually break things; as well as fill up the root partition fairly quickly
<ba2095> I should if i want to run binaries from "~/Documents" for ex. Running binaries from "/bin" etc not affected
<dobey> no, you shouldn't :)
<dobey> bug #1534807 needs to be fixed
<ubot5`> bug 1534807 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Cannot run "sudo chroot ." in Terminal" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534807
<dobey> balloons: around?
<balloons> I am
<dobey> balloons: ^^ can you reply to jdstrand's comment on that bug ^^? it's incomplete waiting for you :)
<ba2095> dobey, thanks for making me happy w armhf texstudio builds link)
<balloons> ohh, lovely. I still amnot filtering lp email well enough I see
<dobey> would definitely be nice to get that fixed
<ba2095> PS: OTA-9.1 was awesome, fixed kind of unusable(as daily driver) krillin :D
<balloons> dobey, done. jdstrand can simply remove anything blocking you. I remember doing a commit awhile back to remove all those rules, but perhaps we missed some
<dobey> balloons: huzzah! thanks. :)
<dobey> jdstrand: ^^ maybe we can get that fixed for the next OTA then? :)
<balloons> sorry you missed out on 9.5 dobey
<dobey> balloons: story of my life
<jdstrand> that should be possible
<balloons> everyone runs rc-proposed anyway right? So it'll be fine ;-)
<dobey> well, ota10 is fine
<dobey> i just want people to stop using writable / partitions for anything other than testing a silo
<dobey> and this fix will go a long way toward that :)
<christof> good evening
<christof> anyone know if multiboot can still do ubuntu touch on nexus 7 2012, or did i miss this opportunity?
<dobey> nexus 7 2012 is not supported any longer, by any type of boot
<dobey> the hardware is not amicable to ubuntu
<christof> means it won't run smoothly, or won't run at all?
<christof> and if i want to give ubuntu touch a try, what is the most affordable option?
<dobey> it means images haven't been built in like 2 years
<dobey> are you in EU?
<christof> yes
<dobey> you can buy the retail ubuntu phone from bq
<christof> hm... you think it's better to wait for the retail tablet from bq?
<dobey> it's probably the cheapest option for hardware with ubuntu; unless you can perhaps find a nexus4 second hand for cheap
<dobey> i was just saying the e4.5 is like 150 eur or something
<JanC> 169 or 179 IIRC
<christof> ... since nexus7 2012 was discontinued, might the same happen sooner or later to the nexus4 or nexus7 2013?
<JanC> unless they lowered the price
<dobey> christof: it's possible, but they have more reasonanble hardware, so less likely
<dobey> the nexus 7 2012 is a tegra, which is the problem
<sbeattie> is it known that webapps are broken with rc-proposed/mako (r247)? I can't find anything that will launch successfully, they all die immediately. And for whatever reason, the updates mechanism is not finding r248 (or anything, it just spins).
<sbeattie> (channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en I think)
<christof> which one is the better device: nexus4, nexus7 2013 or bq e4.5?
<timeax> Hi guys somebody know how could i solve this error when i try to build a porting for my phone pls?
<timeax> (timeax) It says warning : string 'status_bar_device_locked' has no default or required localization for 'nl_NL' in frameworks/base/core/res/res
<timeax> And there are a lot more of this errors, the message just differ in the 'nl_NL'
<timeax> Christof i think that if u want an ubuntu device...its better the bq
<timeax> Coz its born with that os
<timeax> So i think its better optimized
<dobey> christof: none of them is objectively "better" really. it depends on what you use it for
<dobey> timeax:  try "LANGUAGE=C.UTF-8 LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 LANG=C.UTF-8 make"
<christof> hmm, i plan on developing web-apps, which would be native to ubuntu touch, with ports to Android and later possibly iOS and windows phone.
<timeax> I have to place this command before when i type make -jx ?
<dobey> do you mean html5 apps?
<dobey> "webapps" on ubuntu are apps which are a confined browser opening a specific URL with limited chrome
<timeax> Or i have to modify some .mk files? Dobey
<dobey> timeax: i mean, the problem seems to be that your environment's locale is dutch. try building with the C.UTF-8 locale set instead
<timeax> Where exactly i should put this command?
<christof> dobey: probably html5 apps is the better term, admitedly i often confuse technical terms
<dobey> timeax: the stuff before "make" in what i said are just environment variables. you can export them, or just insert them in the command line in front of "make"
<timeax> Oh ok
<timeax> Tnx a lot, now i try
<timeax> Its starting to build,later ill let you know if it worked ;)
<taiebot> Anyone reported, that if you get a miss call on rc-proposed the sound icon in the dash disappear?
<dobey> taiebot: do you have anything in /var/crash/ ?
<sergiusens> renatu, does the trakttv app update the database at all?
<taiebot> dobey: there is quite a few
<taiebot> dobey: nothing from the time but it does not look like a crash as i soon as i move the volume in the dash the icon comes back
<dobey> taiebot: well is there a crash file for indicator-sound?
<dobey> taiebot: i'm pretty sure it's set to restart if it dies, so having it appear again makes sense
<taiebot> dobey: nope
<dobey> well that's weird then
<timeax> Dobey i had another error now but i'll try to solve tomorrow
<timeax> Tnx for help
<dobey> sure
<timeax> Bye all guys ;)
<superhaasdas> help
<superhaasdas> oops
<superhaasdas> quit
<_Sponge> mariogrip: Just donated another set of clams to ubports, for you :-)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-26
<zhuowei> john-mcaleely, do you know where the device tree for the Aquaris M10 tablet is stored? I found the kernel source on the Avila page on Launchpad but can't find the Android board config stuff.
<zhuowei> So is there any information on porting Ubuntu Touch with a 64-bit Android container?
<lotuspsychje> zhuowei: there is a porting guide in the topic
<lotuspsychje> zhuowei: and maybe the >XDA forums have anything usefull?
<zhuowei> But I believe the only device with a 64-bit container is the Aquaris M10 (Frieza) device, so I'm not sure whether there's any extra steps I need to take to port to a 64-bit device
<lotuspsychje> zhuowei: maybe download the m10 image of ubuntu touch and investigate its content?
<zhuowei> I did: the system.img for the container is a 64-bit Android environment, but the kernel ramdisk's a 32-bit environment
<zhuowei> There are no 64-bit specific files other than the system.img (no changes to lxc-android-config or anything) So does that mean that 64-bit devices will just work?
<lotuspsychje> well im not a porting expert myself, so wont be of any help on this
<zhuowei> ok. Thank you so much for your help.
<lotuspsychje> zhuowei: there is also the #snappy channel
<zhuowei> Does libhybris work with Android 6.0-based devices yet?
<zhuowei> Libhybris chooses the supported version of Android at build type (by installing the appropriate Android headers package), so how is Ubuntu Touch able to support devices with different Android container versions with the same libhybris binary package?
<markwalt> I'm curious to know how Ubuntu Touch compares to Android with respect to general performance.  I've got an older HTC tablet I might want to try to put it on, and it's kind of slow.  Will Ubuntu Touch likely be slower?
<_Sponge> popey, Which is the channel for Arm devices ?
<ogra_> _Sponge, what kind of arm devices .... there is a generic #ubuntu-arm
<ogra_> (but thats more for developer boards and such )
<ogra_> davmor2, jibel, do you have a bug open for the "everything is transparent on rc-proposed" that i see since the weekend (indicators, splash screens on the mx4)
<ogra_> err ... since mid-week, sorry
<jibel> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> good :)
<jibel> ogra_, it's bug 1549226
<ubot5`> bug 1549226 in Canonical System Image "On arale; top panel drop down menu is semi-transparent and items are unreadable" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549226
 * ogra_ me-too's
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet | OTA-9.1 released
<davmor2> ogra_: there is a bug talk to saviq
<davmor2> ogra_: I assume you are on meizu
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, seems there is already a fix for Mir 0.20.1
<matv1> there have been lots of anouncements about the sony xperia port recently but I cannot find any image. Can anyone help me find it?
<jgdx> seb128, do you have time for a Settings discussion?
<sil2100> Elleo: hey! Any news on the ubuntu-keyboard fonts issue? I see the silo is still not marked as tested
<sil2100> Elleo: doko is poking me about it...
<sil2100> Elleo: it's somewhat critical from the xenial POV
<Elleo> sil2100: yeah, just need to check the japanese stuff with fronts-droid-fallback; is it okay us having a dependency on "fonts-droid | fonts-droid-fallback"?
<predator8bit> hello, I have a Bq Aquaris E5 that I just updated and it won't boot
<predator8bit> any ideas on how to fix it?
<la_juyis> predator8bit, hi! had you made your system rw?
<predator8bit> um, I did in the past but I always restarted after so it would go back to read only
<la_juyis> predator8bit, where does it get stuck at booting?
<predator8bit> the ubuntu boot logo with the dots, the dots turn from white to orange over and over again and the screen flickers when it gets to the end and stars again
<la_juyis> predator8bit, can you boot to fastboot mode?
<predator8bit> yes
<predator8bit> so where do I grab the image from to flash onto my device?
<la_juyis> predator8bit, could you first grab some logs for us?
<predator8bit> well if you tell me how
<la_juyis> we're interested in  /var/log/syslog and the content of /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<predator8bit> how do I access it?
<predator8bit> the phone is plugged in and I started it in fastboot mode
<ogra_> would also be intersting to know if thats a virgin stable image or if you tinkered in any way with it (made it writable, ever used apt on it etc)
<predator8bit> I used apt
<ogra_> and how the "doesnt boot" manifest (sometimes updates need to re-spin the security policies, that can take a while on first boot)
<ogra_> well, then you need to re-flash indeed
<ogra_> apt breaks all supported update methods on the phone
<predator8bit> so I tried to git clone git@github.com:bq/aquaris-E5.git
<predator8bit> but it says I don't have permission
<predator8bit> "Please make sure you have the correct access rights and the repository exists."
<la_juyis> predator8bit, you mean to reflash the phone?
<predator8bit> yeah, why not?
<ogra_> you wouldnt re-flash it from the kernel source tree ;)
<ogra_> but using ubuntu-device-flash with a flashable image
<predator8bit> yeah but ddg gave me no links
<predator8bit> just on how to purchase the devices
<la_juyis> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<la_juyis> ddg?
<la_juyis> ah! duck duck go
<predator8bit> yea ddg.gg
<sil2100> Elleo: hm, I would need to double-check that
<Elleo> sil2100: okay
<Elleo> sil2100: otherwise fonts-droid-fallback will also need moving into the vivid overlay
<sil2100> Elleo: I would say we'd need copying fonts-droid-fallback then too - is it similarily sized?
<Elleo> sil2100: it's smaller, but currently fonts-droid-fallback isn't in vivid either
<Elleo> sil2100: err, xenial
<Elleo> sil2100: since I think it's created from the updated source package that removes fonts-droid
<la_juyis> predator8bit, just curious, had you reported to BQ?
<predator8bit> nope, I started searching for an image to flash onto my phone and when I didn't find any I came here
<sil2100> Elleo: hm, I suppose using a dep like fonts-droid-fallback | fonts-droid might be good
<Elleo> sil2100: so presumably ubuntu-keyboard would need to be landed in xenial alongside that package update and a simultaneous copy of the package to the vivid overlay
<Elleo> sil2100: yeah, it keeps landing much simpler
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<sil2100> Elleo: I would make sure the fallback is the first one though, so it's clear we want to get rid of the other dep ASAP
<Elleo> sil2100: okay
<predator8bit> but actually I had tat developer.ubuntu.com link open so I found it I just didn't think it was the right site at a quick glance
<mhall119> mariogrip: pong
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, I saw pptp stuff in the Connectivity API, does this mean, for your part, bug 1523946 is fixed?
<ubot5`> bug 1523946 in Canonical System Image "PPTP VPN support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523946
<mariogrip> mhall119: sorry for the delay to add the logs, something unexpected happen to my family so I to take 2 days off.
<mariogrip> that's why I haven't been active
<pete-woods> jgdx: yeah, that's sorted out in the API, see the trunk of indicator-network again for how the UI side works
<pete-woods> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk/files/head:/src/vpn-editor/
<predator8bit> <la_juyis> also it is totally my fault for updating using apt all the time, so I have nothing to report to Bq
<mhall119> mariogrip: no worries, family always comes first
<mhall119> I hope all is well, or at least better
<mariogrip> mhall119: All is well now, everything went to right way, somewhat back to normal now
<mhall119> glad to hear it :)
<mariogrip> :)
<la_juyis> predator8bit, it's ok, it's only because i talk to them about cases, just to know if this was a duplicate or not :)
<faenil> TOO ALL APP DEVELOPERS: PLEASE READ CAREFULLY
<faenil> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg18479.html
<faenil> TOO ALL APP DEVELOPERS: PLEASE READ CAREFULLY ^
<mariogrip> mhall119: while I have been gone, lot's of new devices are fully founded: https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<mariogrip> so, it seems like nexus 6 and nexus 5x are coming
<dobey> predator8bit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash is the important bit you need. if you have the E5, you will need the recovery-vegetahd.img as listed in that table, to pass as the --recovery-image argument to ubuntu-device-flash.
<predator8bit> thanks
<dobey> predator8bit: also, if you wish to install additional debian packages for doing compiling on the phone or such, you should see https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<mhall119> kenvandine: looks like silo0 has a clean upgrade path on mako rc-proposed today, I'm giving it a try
<mhall119> mariogrip: now we just need to get people working on them :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: Jup :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: You need to learn porting :P
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> I see what you did there :)
<mariogrip> :)
<ogra_> mariogrip, mhall119 has more subtle ways ... "win one of ten bq M10 tablets for porting to a new device"
<ogra_> ;)
<mhall119> ogra_: does that mean you have 10 tablets for me to give away?
<mariogrip> ogra_: haha x)
<ogra_> mhall119, now, thats something to talk to your manager about ;)
<mhall119> oh? so dpm has 10 tablets for me? :)
<ogra_> for sure he does !
<mhall119> dpm: ogra_ says he's going to give you some tablets ;)
<ogra_> LOL
<mariogrip> :P
<dpm> mhall119, they're on e-bay, if you make me a good offer, you can be the winner!
<mhall119> woohoo!
<mhall119> $2
<mariogrip> "win"
<mariogrip> shipping 500$
<dpm> lol
<dpm> mariogrip, an experienced e-bayer
<mariogrip> haha xP
<kenvandine> mhall119, brave!
<kenvandine> barry, did you get s-i-d into a ppa?
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey,the Wi-Fi Displays page works now
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> i knew it would :)
<mhall119> let's see if it'll survive a reboot
 * ogra_ hopes someone attached the serial cable to mhall119 in case there are probs
<mhall119> ogra_: oh ye of little faith
<ogra_> heh
 * mhall119 was a little doubtful there himself
<mhall119> well, it booted back okay, but still can't connect to my TV :(
<mariogrip> when is the bq m10 going on sale? (me want it)
<barry> kenvandine: not yet
<kenvandine> barry, ok, i'm ready to test when ever you do
<barry> kenvandine: k
<kenvandine> i tried to build a package from your git branch, but no debian dir
<barry> kenvandine: yep
<Zenithy> Hey, does anyone know if it's possible to force rotation on the lock screen?
<predator8bit> phew finally finished with the flashing
<davmor2> Zenithy: no, it is set for phones and tablets in a fixed orientation
<Zenithy> davmor2 awh, alright thanks! Was hoping to bring some life into my N4. Bottom part of the screen is no longer responsive..
<davmor2> Zenithy: don't add a pin or password then swipe works
<Zenithy> Yeah indeed, but I can't get past the initial tutorial either without the bottom part.
<predator8bit> I hate how the launcher always pops up when I try to unlock my phone so then I have to try from the other direction
<Zenithy> I tried with --developer-mode to get access to adb and at least I could do the welcome-wizard disable.
<Zenithy> But developer mode requires a password which locks the lockscreen for me again haha
<ogra_> predator8bit, just swipe furtherit will go to the unlock screen too
<ogra_> *further it
<ogra_> the launcher showing up wont stop from getting to the unlock screen
<predator8bit> yeah I managed to pull that off once
<Zenithy> I can probably make it work with a usb OTG for a mouse right?
<predator8bit> but most of the time I just want to unlock it swiftly so it is in the way
<jgdx> mpt, forgot. Here's the dump: http://i.imgur.com/vmc0ELz.png
<edude03> Is the port for the Z1 actually released?
<farad> is it possible to add new separate calendars to the calendar app using syncevolution?
<farad> and by the way, does somebody know, how the builtin birthday calender works?
<farad> I would expect to be able to enter birthdays in the contacts app, and see them there
<JanC> farad: I think there are bugs/feature requests for those
<farad> for the birthday calendar or adding new calendars?
<kazord> https://uappexplorer.com/app/rssreaderscope.kazord
<kazord> did someone tested ? (and can give feedback) ?
<timeax> Hi guys somebody know how to remove chromium and dalvik from a build of ubuntu touch?
<dobey> dalvik and chromium?
<timeax> Yep this are useless on ubuntu touch
<dobey> dalvik and chromium aren't in the build afaik
<dobey> at least, they aren't in the image
<timeax> This are both included in the aries sources
<timeax> So when i make the build it will be ported in it too
<dobey> are they actually in the final image though?
<timeax> I still havent completed the build
<timeax> I'm having issues in some chromium libraries
<dobey> oh
<timeax> And i wanna remove it so i hopefully could complete the build
<dobey> i guess there is maybe something in the makefile to not build it, or you can modify it then
<timeax> Yep i have to modify some mk file but which one?
<timeax> I dont know where to search
<timeax> There are toooooo manyyyy folders lol
<timeax> Thats why i asked
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> make tells you where things fail
<timeax> The one in the phablet folder?
<dobey> i don't know which makefile you need to read/change/understand
<dobey> you need to understand what you are doing
<timeax> Oh that one says include build/core/main.mk im. Going to look that file
<zyga> hey, has anyone looked into porting former firefox-os devices over to ubuntu touch/
<timeax> Are written in c/c++ right?
<dobey> makefiles? no
<zyga> I have two hamachi devices that I could donate to the cause
<timeax> Ahah lol
<timeax> Thats my level of knowledge :D
<timeax> But i just found a tutorial which explain what is a makefile...it says that peoples who attempt to build with makefiles should know c and c++
<dobey> sorry, i can't teach you how to be a developer and how different build systems work :)
<dobey> and apparently neither can whomever wrote that tutorial
<timeax> lol yep i know
<timeax> You know some tutorials for try to understand the base?
<dobey> i don't
<timeax> Ok no prob ;) tnx anyway
<timeax> See ya guys
<farad> official documentation for GNU make: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html
<timeax> Tnx farad ;)
<dobey> official docs may only result in madness though :)
<farad> let timeax try :)
<dobey> well, the gnu make docs aren't going to describe how android uses make
<dobey> and it doesn't tell how to use find, grep, and an editor, to stop the android tree from building certain things
<dobey> maybe there are some docs within the android tree worth reading though
<timeax> I understand
<farad> I could paste similar links for "find", "grep" and an editor ^^
<timeax> Yep if u could post them i'll save and read
<dobey> timeax: i'm sure your system has the "man" package installed. try using "man find" and "man grep"
<dobey> but still, you need to know what you are looking for, before find and grep will help you find where it is
<dobey> i suggest you find the documentation for your device tree, and read it, first
<farad> timeax: you will find all the documentations here: http://www.gnu.org/software/
<farad> on the bottom of the page there are links to all of these tools
<timeax> Ohh perfect ;)
<farad> and their documentation
<timeax> I'ready to study :D
<farad> "find" is in "findutils"
<farad> study as much as you like, you won't run out of material so fast...
<timeax> Yep i know that
<timeax> I got all the patience ;)
<farad> you are a rare kind of person :)
<dobey> well, i'm happy you're willing to learn and work on a port yourself. much better than those who come and demand ports :)
<timeax> Ahah lol tnx for the support :)
<farad> you are welcome
<isore> Good day ppl
<isore> someone try to install ubuntu phone on samsung GT-S7390L?
<dobey> really wish i could boot rc-proposed on my nexus5 :-/
<mariogrip> dobey: isn't rc-proposed working on n5? is it the images from ubports?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-27
<dobey> mariogrip: not for me. mailit-server and unity8-dash are constantly aborting/restarting. i can't even use ssh to get in, as the cpu is so overloaded. yes it's the images from ubports
<dobey> mariogrip: and the stable channel seems to not have the latest updates. seems to be an image from november still
<mariogrip> dobey: you can start adb at boot so you can use adb shell, download these three files: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mariogrip/Ubuntu-touch/fp2/ and run adb-install while the phone is in recovery mode
<mariogrip> I will take a look at the stable images, I don't down a n5 myself so I cannot debug
<mariogrip> own*
<dobey> mariogrip: adb is running. the problem is that the cpu is so overloaded it is simply impossible to use
<dobey> the best i could do was adb reboot bootloader
<dobey> whoopsie has uploaded crash reports about it though
<dobey> but i suspect they won't be fixed
<dobey> becuase it's an n5 :(
<mariogrip> dobey: oh, I see. could you send the syslog? (/var/log/)
<dobey> well no, it's been replaced now as i reflashed back to stable
<mariogrip> dobey: oh, ok. I will see if I get stable to update
<dobey> the problem is a qFatal() message being used in the qt mir backend
<dobey> seems mir isn't starting or something, and so everything that needs mir just aborts when it starts
<dobey> and upstart restarts them ad infinium
<dobey> or something does
<mariogrip> the problem with stable is that I use fetch ubuntu images from the generic device, and that haven't been updated
<dobey> mariogrip: oh, it'd be better to follow "mako" i think
<dobey> mariogrip: the tasemnice server was following mako for the hammerhead images before
<dobey> mariogrip: and deb was following the flo images
<dobey> maybe the generic image is causing the problems
<dobey> as rc-proposed on my mako seems pretty fine
<mariogrip> dobey: the ubuntu part should be the same on all devices
<mariogrip> it's the device part that is device specific
<mariogrip> updating sable now, hopes this does not break everything
<mariogrip> stable*
<adfad666> I get strange build errors, like "system/core/include/cutils/jstring.h:32:35: error: unknown type name ‘char16_t’" is it true I have to downgrade from 15.10?
<mariogrip> adfad666: is it aosp you are building?
<dobey> i don't think it matters what version of ubuntu you are compiling on
<dobey> if you think it matters, then create a 14.04 lxc and try to build inside it instead
<adfad666> I synced the 5.1.1 branches for Xperia devices
<mariogrip> dobey: it may do, 16.04 uses a newer version of toolchain and sutch
<mariogrip> adfad666: have you tried the prebuild build tools?
<dobey> adfad666: i think if you're trying to build 5.1.1 that is the problem. ubuntu currently only really builds against 4.4
<mariogrip> dobey: no, you can build with 5.1, I uses that for fairphone and opo
<mariogrip> some devices does not support 4.4
<adfad666> not tried any different tools, I just synced, updated devices repos and tried building :)
<dobey> mariogrip: oh; would be nice to switch to 5.1.1 for hammerhead too if possible
<mariogrip> dobey: if i only had a debug device :)
<dobey> mariogrip: well if i could get the kernel to build, i'd do it myself; but i have not had luck trying to follow the porting guide, and haven't had time to deal with it any further
<mariogrip> adfad666: what repo are you using?
<mariogrip>  /manifest
<adfad666> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/platform/manifest.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/personal/w-ondra/xperia_5.1.1_r5
<adfad666> mariogrip: what's the link to the prebuilt tools you mentioned?
<mariogrip> adfad666: it seems to try to use the toolchain on your system, is it host or target it fails on?
<mariogrip> adfad666: you can try to revert this: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/platform/build.git;a=commit;h=5d12887a23119a5bc2af047a494d06bcf111255e
<mariogrip> that's in the build folder
<adfad666> host fails, specifically: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8861464
<adfad666> but i'll try that revert
<dobey> mariogrip: would also be cool if ubports.com enabled the broadcast push notification too :)
<mariogrip> dobey: Isn't that enabled by default?
<dobey> mariogrip: i don't know. i don't recall ever seeing a notification on my nexus 5, even when rc-proposed was working for me
<dobey> mariogrip: i guess you might need a token from the push server to be able to send the broadcast to it perhaps; not quite sure how that works
<dobey> i suppose without a token, anyone could send broadcast notifications to everyone, and that wouldn't be nice at all
<mariogrip> dobey: oh, I though it was just the client that has a con that checked the server
<mariogrip> cron*
<dobey> mariogrip: no. it's a push notification from the server
<dobey> twitter and maybe gmail are the only things that poll, afaik
<mariogrip> dobey: I have't seen that in the code of the system-server server, I need to look into that
<prova> hi, is it possible to install whatsapp on an bq Aquaris e4.5 with ubuntu-touch?
<dobey> mariogrip: ah. i wonder if it's in the system-image-server code; if it's not obvious, maybe we'll have to ping the people that implemented it on monday and see
<dobey> prova: whatsapp say no
<adfad666> That revert seems to have done the trick
<mariogrip> adfad666: :)
<prova> anybody tried to install whatsapp someway, with an android emulator on ubuntu-touch maybe...??I'm not an expert.
<dobey> prova: if you want to see whatsapp available for ubuntu phones, you need to tell their support that you want it
<prova> already done.)
<adfad666> I thought 'no whatsapp' was a feature
<dobey> to use whatsapp on android, you must consciously install it
<dobey> so i don't see how not having it available could be considered a "feature"
<dobey> my nokia 3310 doesn't have whatsapp either
<dobey> but it also hasn't got bluetooth, wifi, 4g, and all manner of other things :)
<prova> I would apprecaite an "expert" voice saying "no it's not possible" so I did not even try. There's this site taht I think it's a fake now ... http://www.whatsappfor.org/whatsapp-for-ubuntu/whatsapp-ubuntu/ , may someone tell me about that too?
<dobey> prova: no, there is no whatsapp for ubuntu. the only ones who can make whatsapp for ubuntu are whatsapp themselves
<prova> dobey_ thanks for the answer:)
<dobey> that web site is apparently some thing for pidgin, and it's very plusible that whatsapp have banned it, and anyone who they found using it
<prova> nothing written there is really working, nothing to download, not any command workin...
<mariogrip> we need a petition :)
<dobey> and the android and ubuntu security models don't mesh well. so even if you managed to create a .click package with an android emulator that worked on top of mir, and included whatsapp, and it actually worked, you could only use the app whilst it was actually running, so you would have none of the notifications or other features essential to the app that require it to run in the background
<dobey> so while not entirely impossible, it is not feasible
<mariogrip> also an emulator would be damn slow
<mariogrip> at least if every android app would use there own emulator
<dobey> it would be slow even with only one app, i'm sure
<prova>  my mom used already ubuntu,so ubuntutouch was a good idea as a smartphone for her, but I'm sure she will want to use Whatsapp too...
<dobey> prova: use telegram instead?
<mariogrip> might be able to hook into the already "on hardware" running android somehow and get usable  performance
<mariogrip> prova: telegram is pretty awesome! give it a try
<dobey> mariogrip: the android container in ubuntu is extremely minimal. it wouldn't really be useful in this case, as there's no dalvik/surfaceflinger/etc
<prova> it will be difficult to me to make people use Telegram, I can't ask that to my mom really...:)
<mariogrip> as said, we cannot do much about it, it's an closed source application so whatsapp need to port it
<prova> ok, I understood. Anyway Telegram misses the "camera & photo share " , any "other app" or  "messaging app" who let you share photo/videos too
<mariogrip> It does support that!
<prova> ah ok thanks, I was not sure about that
<mariogrip> it even has stickers :)
<mariogrip> dobey: you might be able with some work to get art/dalvik/sf working form the ubuntu side, or maybe add those things to the android part
<mariogrip> well, I would much more like to use a native ubuntu touch app
<dobey> mariogrip: well if you're going to add them to the android container, you might as well just install android at that point
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah
<dobey> prova: you can send photos and videos in telegram; maybe not voice though, i don't know if it has voice support or not
<mariogrip> voice too :)
<dobey> but the real question now is, what should i do about dinner
<prova> mariogrip:thanks for your help  ,but I do not even know what  art/dalvik/sf are:)  I'm not an expert. A basic "whatsapp messenger" in ubuntutouch would be great, just to tell everybody to use Telegram if voice is working too.
<mariogrip> and telegram is free, it does not just have a year trail
<prova> bye
<dobey> well, whatsapp actively bans people using third party clients
<dobey> so there's that
<prova>  whatsapp is " free " too now, life time. so it will not easy that people stop to use it...
<mariogrip> dobey: I had some nice cooked cod for dinner
<dobey> it is not free (libre) it is free (gratis)
<mariogrip> https://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/iphone/30060258
<prova> yes, I really know Telegram is bettee
<mariogrip> "there is an annual subscription fee of $0.99 USD"
<dobey> mariogrip: did hammerhead stable build btw?
<dobey> it did!
<mariogrip> yeah
<k1l_> they dropped the fee after they were bought by facebook
<dobey> lets see if it explodes too
<dobey> because zuck is such a giving person
<prova> and after the first year  it becomes "lifetime",I suppose it is so,am i right?
<mariogrip> k1l_: oh, i see paid by mark zuckerberg
<k1l_> dobey: oh yes. and he just wants all your data for that :)
<dobey> seriously. the fbi should obviously just go to him instead of apple, because all the conversation was probably on whtasapp anyway
<prova> tahnks to all for the support, bye really this time
<mariogrip> bye
<mariogrip> issn't there a webapp for whatsapp?
<dobey> i don't think it works in the browser, and you need the whatsapp actual app to sign in
<dobey> because it sends you a whatsapp message with a one-time passcode probably
<mariogrip> oh
<mariogrip> I wonder how much microsoft paid for the whatsapp port...
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> where the heck did the revision option go for ubuntu-device-flash
<mariogrip> dobey: did you add "touch" before --revision=?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> ubuntu-device-flash --server http://system-image.ubports.com/ touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable --revision 2
<dobey> unknown flag `revision'
<mariogrip> hum... it worked for me
<dobey> what version of phablet-tools?
<mariogrip> 1.2+16.04.20160219.1-0ubuntu1
<dobey> ugh, an old broken version is in the sdk release ppa :-/
<dobey> mariogrip: btw, the stable image is busted too, in the same way :(
<mariogrip> dobey: oh god, letme see if the opo is the same
<dobey> mariogrip: it's weird that mako and the bq phones don't have this problem :-/
<mariogrip> yeah, it is
<dobey> and i take it the bootsplash isn't running under mir, but doing some other grpahical thing :-/
<dobey> so why the heck is mir not running
<dobey> and why are maliit and unity8 the only things blowing up
<mariogrip> that's the same thing that is happening on the opo
<mariogrip> do you have the syslog?
<dobey> oh, well at least it's not only the hammerhead then
<dobey> i guess it's the same thing mhall119 was complaining about last week on freephone too
<dobey> mariogrip: i don't. adb wouldn't even find the device this time
<dobey> well, maybe i have the syslog if it got rotated
<dobey> nope, no rotated syslog :(
<mariogrip> you can find syslogs from recovery
<dobey> well i reflashed back to image #2
<mariogrip> in /data/system-data/var/log
<mariogrip> oh ok
<mariogrip> maybe that's why the generic device has stopped...
<dobey> i think the emulator images (generic device) don't get much attention
<dobey> anyway, i should go find food
<dobey> and get some sleep
<prova> I have read "http://askubuntu.com/questions/333850/how-to-install-whatsapp" ,it would be useful  to "WhatsApp On Ubuntu 14.04 Using Genymotion " as written in the guide. May someone give me more info on "genymotion", how to download an image from there? it seems to me it costs a lot.
<mariogrip> it's 02:40 here, so i probably need to sleep to...
<dobey> prova: you can't use whatsapp on ubuntu phone. stop wasting your time trying to find answers on the internet that give you hope. it's not feasible to do it
<dobey> anyway, must go
<dobey> later :)
<prova> It was not in ubuntuphone, it was 14.04 ubuntu desktop. It would be more then enough to have whatsapp in a desktop.
<prova> mariogrip : did you try to do that?? I mean "WhatsApp On Ubuntu 14.04 Using Genymotion ",anyone has tried that?
<mariogrip> I haven't, I don't use whatsapp. Maybe it will work, I don't know
<mariogrip> But then it would be the same as the webapp because you still need a phone to login
<prova> amriogrip: you have to insert a code that can will be sended to your phone(into virtualbox-genymotion) ,you will receive the sms with code in your android phone. Then you will be verified. My whatsapp on my android phone works also if I remove my sim card, it only needs wifi I believe once it has been verified. So you will have whatsapp only in ubuntu 14.04 at the end,but you can use ubuntutouch with your sim.  Just my idea, it'
<adfad666> I built my images, I flashed boot.img and installed via "rootstock-touch-install xenial-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz system.img" am I doing it right?
<adfad666> unfortunately my device doesn't get past the bootloader splash screen :/
<vitimiti> Is there a way to remove applications' data from an Ubuntu touch? I have uninstalled preinstalled applications like Cut The Rope Free in the BQ Aquaris 4.5, but if I go to the used disk space, I can see it's still using 30,7MB of my memory and I can't seem to tell the phone to delete it, and I have others like that
<mcphail> vitimiti: Some applications come as part of the system image. "Uninstalling" those just hides them, rather than deleting them (I think). If you were very keen, you could make your root filesystem writable and go in and remove them manually, but it wouldn't free up any more space in the user partition
<vitimiti> I see, mcphail, thank you
<mcphail> vitimiti: You can also clear out data in ~/.cache, ~/.local etc
<vitimiti> I still have more than 3GB free, anyway
<vitimiti> Yeah, I did that with Cut The Rope Free, but it still appears there, so I guess that's in the root
<mcphail> yep. I think you can delete it as above, but it will probably come back with the next system update
<vitimiti> Thanks, mcphail
<Guest46258> sorry im kinda slow in the head and fingers
<Guest46258> have downloaded ubuntu 14.04.4 lts.  when trying to install get message about not root file.  re"make" themquesting me to establish partitions.  im totally lost as to what they are and how to
<Guest46258> happy to have ubuntu as only os on this computer.  upgrade to windows 10 a disaster
<Guest46258> is anybody reading this?  or am i takling to myself?
<peat-psuwit> Guest46258: Do you mean Ubuntu on computer, right? I think you should #ubuntu chennel instead.
<peat-psuwit> This channel is about running Ubuntu on phones
<Guest46258> thanks ill try that
<n-iCe> hi guys, read you guys will support the z1 xperia?
<mimecar> hi
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Fairphone 2 has 2 sim slots, right? Does it use VSID?
<_Sponge> peat-psuwit: You can fund it too ! https://devices.ubports.com/#/FP2
<maszlo> amazon sent me the shipping update that my nexus 7 2013 gets here tomorrow. anticipation of voiding a warranty :D
<maszlo> my tablet useage will go from 2012 technology to 2013!  its still amazing to me that tab 2 7.0 i have can run 6.0.1 nicely.
<maszlo> i really hope this is not an issue, but do not need to run unity correct? i have been very happy with gnome 3 on my installations.
<labsin> Anyone tried/could try the deezer scope in the store?
<mimecar> what do you need labsin ?
<labsin> mimecar: if it loads OK and looks good. Just general impression (I only have unity8 desktop and that doesn't work great)
<mimecar> scope from Sam Segers?
<labsin> Yes
<mimecar> there is not info on the scope
<mimecar> I've checked with Pop music and the scope is empty
<labsin> mimecar: Just a white screen?
<mimecar> yes, scope name, favorite icon and search appear
<mimecar> and music categories, but not info
<labsin> Also without a department? Probably to do with the golang cross building. It works on amd64
<mimecar> I'm using an aquaris e4.5
<mimecar> I can upload a screenshot if you need it
<labsin> Thank you. I'll unpublish it immediately.
<mimecar> ok, tell me if you need other tests
<labsin> No need. Maybe the logs if you can read them?
<labsin> If you grep -r deezer from .config it should pop up the right file.
<anpok> hm
<mimecar> Give me some minutes
<anpok> it works here
<mimecar> anpok, do you see info on the scope?
<anpok> info .. as in .. unofficial deezer scope .. browse music play song .. but now not anymore
<mimecar> labsin, grep shows info on child-scopes.json
<labsin> anpok: yes I pulled it from the store. Was it showing artists in the scope?
<anpok> yes .. and album covers
<mimecar> what's your device anpok ?
<anpok> but only with search terms
<anpok> mx4
<mimecar> I've used categories selection only
<anpok> i first thought i could just browse random stuff by using the categories..
<anpok> but it never pulled anything
<mimecar> you're right
<mimecar> it works if you use search function
<anpok> i wonder why it does not show results inside the music scope
<anpok> since it does seem to integrate with it..
<labsin> anpok: I haven't yet integrated that. The docs say there are currently only 2 aggregators (today and news)
<anpok> oh ok .. because there is a config menu where I can select other scopes to work inside the music scope...
<anpok> so that setting does nothing right now?
<labsin> OK. So it loads fine, only not showing anything in surfacing mode.
<mimecar> labsin, can you do the play / stop buttons bigger?
<labsin> anpok: it should return the same as the scope itself (which is not working)
<labsin> No the buttons are defined by Ubuntu
<mimecar> ok
<labsin> So it's playing fine? (The 30s preview)
<mimecar> yes
<labsin> Thank
<vthompson> Is anyone else who freshly installed landing silo #50 experiencing the scopes scope/dash repeatedly crash at startup?
<vthompson> Ok, it seems after rebooting a few times the unity8-dash decided to start up
<amazoniantoad> Is there a fork of ubuntu touch for desktops?
<mimecar> you can run an image on desktop
<amazoniantoad> yes
<amazoniantoad> oh
<amazoniantoad> You made me feel dumb :c
<amazoniantoad> ILL SUE YOU
<amazoniantoad> jk
<amazoniantoad> Thanks for making me realize the obvious
<mimecar> :p
<amazoniantoad> I wish there was a project for the galaxy s4 active :/
<amazoniantoad> Whoever started on the project quit
<newkirk> so I've downloaded phablet and android source trees.  where do I go from here?
<jamie2> how do i revert from make 4.0 to make 3.82 or 3.81
<jamie2> im not sure who it was that told me you could build on ubuntu 15.10 but apparently you cant downgrade make to 3.82 or 3.81 on 15.10 at all which means you cant build
<k1l> is this ubuntu-touch related?
<jamie2> yes
<jamie2> im trying to make a port for ubuntu-touch for the z3c but cant due to i am on wily and apparently you cannot revert make the 3.82 on wily
<jamie2> i force installed make 3.82
<k1l> jamie2: seems like most buildingmachines run 14.04. i can hardly find something about that issue.
<jamie2> i just did a force install of make 3.82-81
<jamie2> since there is no "supported way" to change to make 3.81-82
<k1l> did you try to build with the stop disabled?
<jamie2> no, gonna try this first
<jamie2> if this does not i will then change back to 4.0 and remove the check
<jamie2> k1l: i forced the .deb and installed jdk6 so far so good
<jamie2> only issue i might have now is i might have messed up the aries setup
<jamie2> and if i do its going to be in the display
<mcphail> jamie2: might have got lost in the freenode network hiccough, but there are safer ways to run old versions of make
<jamie2> mcphail: i know, but i dont have the knowledge to build make myself
<mcphail> jamie2: you can simply extract the binary from the .deb and put it under ~/bin/
<jamie2> well so far it seems to be going well
<mcphail> jamie2: use "dpkg -x package.deb ." to extract to current directory. Forcing dpkg to install something is often going to end in tears
<jamie2> mcphail: yea I know but its not very hard to fix it
<jamie2> just do a fresh install of make
<mcphail> jamie2: you'd be surprised. Fortunately, make is quite benign in its dependencies.
<jamie2> i broke make awhile back when i was working on firefox os and was able to fix it by purging make and doing a fresh install
<jamie2> mcphail: well at least its a good sign that the compile is still going and hasn't failed yet
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-28
<stakewinner00_> someone knows some document about the directory tree of ubuntu touch?
<altker128> Hey guys.  I saw the review on the octa-core Meizu and was dismayed to see comments about lag.  Any one have an idea why?  Any thoughts on if it'll be fixed?
<talonz> altker128: i reckon by launch any issues with lag will be fixed or fixed very shortly after release
<jamie2> well it seems my make rig worked so far, looks like compile is almost done, now to just hope to dear god its not corrupt
<big_area> anyone had  luck with nexus 7 lte (deb) lately? I can't seem to get past "this phone needs restoring from a PC..."  using any of the tasemnice.eu images
<altker128> talonz: Do you have any hands on experience with Ubuntu mobile?
<talonz> very little sorry altker128 i test utouch every now and then on my nexus 5 but i do not have a dedicated device yet ... might be the meizu pro 5 and/or bq tablet
<altker128> talonz: What is it like on your Nexus 5?
<talonz> i am in no rush to jump right in at this point as much as i am growing to hate my android devices utouch is not ready enough for me just yet
<talonz> last time i tried it pretty good nice and smooth had some issues with photos at the time and bluetooth didnt work at the moment i find it hard to test now tho cause multirom doesnt work with utouch
<altker128> Is there any native GPS app for utouch yet?
<talonz> yeah here maps and unav
<talonz> there might be a couple of others
<altker128> Does HERE maps work completely offline like it does for Android/iOS ?
<talonz> your going to have to do some googling i think you have way too many questions when you should be reading
<labsin> Anyone wanting to try the "Deezer Scope" from there phone?
<labsin> I'd like to know if surfacing mode is working properly
<labsin> It wasn't before
<mimecar> I've upload a new chapter of the book "The user interface of Ubuntu Phone"
<mimecar> you can read it on this link https://mimecar.gitbooks.io/ubuntu-phone-ui/content/en/04_installing_applications.html
<mimecar> it is related with the installation of applications on Ubuntu Phone
<alex______> Hi, guys. Want to port X11 app to xmir can't find any documentation. Can somebody point?
<labsin> anybody want to  test a new version of the Deezer Scope that should have account support? The click to test is at https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1euibKhpEeQVGdaa3ZIanBtb1k/view
<mimecar> will you upload the new version into Ubuntu Store?
<labsin> mimecar: I'd be nice if somebody could test it first. But if it's too much trouble
<mimecar> I can test it, but not today
<labsin> mimecar: of course
<ilario> Hi all! I cracked (also) the screen of my BQ Aquaris E4.5 running latest Ubuntu Touch Krillin, it's so damaged that I can't unlock the screen, is there a way to connect (via MTP?) and recover photos?
<mimecar> MTP won't work if you can not unlock the phone
<ilario> so, is there no way to provide the unlock code in some other way?
<mimecar> yes
<mimecar> you can use a OTG cable with an usb mouse
<mimecar> is the screen switched on?
<ilario> yep, the screen is switched on but it's really damaged, the idea of the mouse is great but I'm not sure I could see where the digits are..
<ilario> anyway I will buy one of these cables and I will try :) thanks!
<mimecar> Do you get to see something on the screen ?
<mimecar> upper part...
<ilario> just the clock from times to times
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> then you can use an USB keyboard
<ilario> yep, but I can't see the round central part
<mimecar> you can type de pin code
<ilario> wowowowow a usb keyboard??
<ilario> woowowowowowowowow!
<ilario> that would be perfect!
<mimecar> xD
<ilario> but why do I need to see the upper screen part?
<mimecar> first you unlock the phone, after you must press volume key several time in order to avoid screen lock
<mimecar> I don't know. Have you flashed the latest firmware por E4.5?
<mimecar> latest stable
<ilario> I bought the phone with Ubuntu Touch on it, then I installed all the OTAs
<mimecar> Do the screen switched on when the phone is booting?
<ilario> yep...
<mimecar> then, it does not look a hardware problema
<mimecar> unlock your phone, copy data and flash your device again
<ilario> well... hitting the ground at several km/h often causes a hardware problem on mobile screens XD
<mimecar> your phone is not a nokia...
<ilario> exactely, that's why now I fallback to my old nokia XD
<mimecar> you should buy an USB host cable tomorrow
<ilario> yep :) I will, many thanks for your help!
<labsin> Still someone around to give a scope a quick rond from the store after I upload it?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-20
<Snadder> ANyone know when M10 will be in stock?
<Snadder> And which apps works with the ubuntu cloud?
<Snadder> ANd which BQ phone got the screen connector thing?
<Snadder> If theres some way I can contribute in the long run.. then I whould be happy:)
<Revya> Hello.
<Revya> Is there a way to use android application on ubuntu touch?
<duflu> Revya: Hi. No, sorry
<duflu> Generally speaking any Ubuntu application can be made to work on Ubuntu touchy
<duflu> *touch
<Revya> Does ubuntu touch use X server?
<duflu> Revya: Not by default. But if you want to run a legacy app then it will get its own X server. The default apps are native Mir apps though; not X
<Revya> Hmm... Ok. Has anyone tried using wacom devices in ubuntu touch?
<duflu> Revya: I have yes. And unfortunately Wacom devices worked for a while a few years ago, but now that code (android input stack) has been removed. We are working on reintroducing Wacom support natively
<Revya> so... it doesn't work at the moment huh...
<Revya> So... My last concern is whatsapp. is there a way to get this working?
<Revya> other than yowsup (if this is still valid method to use whatsapp service anymore).
<duflu> Revya: Don't know, sorry. But in about 7 hours Europe will come online and they might know
<Revya> ok. Thanks duflu for your time
<duflu> No problem Revya
<Allaoua> Hello, I have installed ubuntu touch 15.04 r58 on my nexus 5, everything works except the sending of MMS and the connection in 4G, I am with the Free  operator in France
<Allaoua> Does anyone have sending MMS problem?
<davmor2> Allaoua: did you enable it?  also the people likely to help are mariogrip and dobey but I'm not sure when they are online
<Allaoua> Thank you for your answer, yes I activated the cellular data ...
<davmor2> Allaoua: no you need to activate mms separately too I think
<Allaoua> No it does not work, however, I installed one with the channel "stable" it works but the version is not stable because it does not allow to launch the browser or music ... but when I choose the channel "devel_stable", the version is stable but the sending of mms and 4G does not work!
<Allaoua> Hello I have installed ubuntu touch 15.04 r58 on my nexus 5, everything works except the sending of MMS and the 4G connection, I am with Free operator in France. I installed one with the channel "stable" it works but the version is not stable because it does not allow to launch the browser or music ... but when I choose the channel "devel_stable", the version is stable but the sending of mms and 4G does not work!  I'm sorry for
<UbuntuUser> how would I get the ubuntu touch to recognize .local domains? It always has avahi-daemon installed. Is it that the dependencies aren't met automatically or something upon flashing?
<UbuntuUser> already*
<UbuntuUser> It's pretty annoying that it would recognize my osmc streaming boxes for my mythtv box
<UbuntuUser> won't*
<Spacedawgg> how do you turn off auto suggestions when typing, nothing but jibberish comming outta this thing
<UbuntuUser> Spacedawgg: Good question. Idk
<UbuntuUser> I'd like that too being it corrects it to something annoying
<UbuntuUser> a toggle like feature would be nice
<UbuntuUser> to like turn it off/on
<UbuntuUser> because when you're using technical terms it corrects it to weird results
<Spacedawgg> there's a cinema here in brussels called 'UGC de Brouckere' I input that and it said 'Ugh development Brouckere'
<Spacedawgg> WTF is that!
<Spacedawgg> FUCK MY BALLS MERK SHUTTLEWORTH !!!!
<Spacedawgg> MARK
<Spacedawgg> (that was just me)
<UbuntuUser> was it in german?
<UbuntuUser> like was the keyboard set to german or dutch?
<UbuntuUser> because auto predict results using multiple languages with an english dictionary probably won't work
<Spacedawgg> it's set to English, I live in brussels
<Spacedawgg> I just want what I type to come up on the screen
<UbuntuUser> try it in German?
<UbuntuUser> idk
<Spacedawgg> lol, fuck that!
<UbuntuUser> or if you could swap the dictionary to german?
<UbuntuUser> or american dutch
<UbuntuUser> maybe that would work
<Spacedawgg> or gaelic irish!
<UbuntuUser> but, theres the dictionary and then they auto correcter (to my knowledge)
<UbuntuUser> they work in sync
<UbuntuUser> using an english dictionary + keyboard can't be expected to predict german rooted words lol
<UbuntuUser> (no offense)
<Spacedawgg> I wanna turn off shit prediction
<Spacedawgg> even for english it barely ever works right
<Spacedawgg> ah there's an option to turn it off, happy days!
<Spacedawgg> thnks dudes!
<Spacedawgg> PEACE!
<UbuntuUser> yw
<dobey> no need to be so rude
<galaxys7> can you install ubuntu touch on galaxy s7?
<UbuntuUser> dobey: hes already gone, I think
<UbuntuUser> check here galaxys7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<galaxys7> ah it only works on really shitty old devices sigh :(
<UbuntuUser> galaxy nexus isn't shitty lol
<galaxys7> nexus 5....a 3-4 year old device common
<UbuntuUser> the only issue I have with it is flash memory + one of the types not having a SIM card
<UbuntuUser> so.. what? what do you want to do with a tablet?
<UbuntuUser> even high end tablets have limitations
<UbuntuUser> age has nothing to do with it
<galaxys7> i would love to switch to ubuntu instead of android but no support for high end new devices makes it not really tempting
<UbuntuUser> but, what would you want to use it for?
<galaxys7> normal every day use
<UbuntuUser> (out of curiosity)
<galaxys7> i hate android and iphone is too expensive
<UbuntuUser> the nexus 4/5 is like 90 bucks
<galaxys7> ubuntu works great on my computer aswell
<UbuntuUser> cheapest being like 50 bucks
<galaxys7> ye but it has an old camera, bad battery, plastic build
<UbuntuUser> I havent't had any issues with it
<UbuntuUser> I don't use it as a cell phone but, idk
<UbuntuUser> I use it as an mp3 player
<UbuntuUser> I also use it for browsing reddit
<UbuntuUser> I also haven't had any issues with the camera (haven't used it exclusively for taking pictures but, whatever)
<galaxys7> my phone is my main camera, so going back 3 years with a 3 year old sensor :(
<galaxys7> anyway, ty for the advice
<galaxys7> cyao
<UbuntuUser> ttyl8rs
<dobey> uh, the "meizu pro 5" is certainly a "high end new device"
<UbuntuUser> he was talking about the nexus 4/5 && nexus 7 (2012/2013)
<UbuntuUser> they're not like the newest and/or most high end but, whatever. It runs pretty smoothly for me.
<UbuntuUser> meizu pro 5?
<dobey> sure, but "no support for high end new devices" was said. meizu pro 5 ubuntu edition was released middle of 2016
<UbuntuUser> o ya..
<UbuntuUser> well.. on the FAQ page, the supported devices aren't listed in order of newest
<dobey> and yeah, if you want a new device that isn't officially supported, you're going to have to do the porting work, or find someone to port and maintain. phones aren't PCs
<dobey> sure
<UbuntuUser> that could be a possible improvement
<UbuntuUser> while thorough, it's not in the order of like newest to oldest devices supported
<UbuntuUser> its listed from oldest to newest
<dobey> no, it's not even that
<Ubuntu-touch> hi
<Ubuntu-touch> I am using this device for quite a while and I have download a few tracks music. but they have somehow produced more. Do you know how tis is done and if I need to do stop it or let it ?
<Ubuntu-touch> Also pls take it easy I am not a piece of zambon or an astrophysicist !
<Ubuntu-touch> Also my player is faces bugs.
<Ubuntu-touch> Also in this channel I cant see other talk. Can I do something about it ?
<Ubuntu-touch> Everybody seems to blow me ! Whats wrong everyone?
<Ubuntu-touch> Even Lukacs is blowing me away today !
<UbuntuUser> hey dobey ?
<UbuntuUser> dobey: ?
<UbuntuUser> how do I get my ubutnu touch to recognize .local domains?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-21
<RAVIKANT> HELP
<RAVIKANT> i want help to install ubuntu on my samsung SM-G360H  MODEL
<RAVIKANT> ITS ANDRIOD 4.4.4 FACTORY INSTALLED
<RAVIKANT> I WANT TO REPLACE WITH UBUNTU
<RAVIKANT> SO ANYBODY HELP ME PLEASE ?????
<RAVIKANT> HI FEMMA
<RAVIKANT> GOOD DAY
<RAVIKANT> ????
<RAVIKANT> HI FEMMA1
<RAVIKANT> HI
<Femma1> hi ravikant
<dobey> UbuntuUser: i don't know. you're trying to use .local from the browser?
<aiyion> Hey guys, I'm trying to sync my contacts between different devices. Syncevolution messes with my vcards and destroys them at random. Has anybody successfully used the official owncloud support of the OS?
<aiyion> And has someone managed to get it running with nextcloud?
<UbuntuUser> nah
<dobey> it should work with nextcloud
<UbuntuUser> I
<UbuntuUser> I'd just use dropbox or ssh
<UbuntuUser> thats what I did
<UbuntuUser> installed avahi-deamon so.. it gives the phablet-touch.local domain
<dobey> for files sure, but contacts/calendar doesn't make sense
<UbuntuUser> add your ssh key
<aiyion> dobey: you mean the builtin gui feature should work with nextcloud?
<UbuntuUser> with the email client, doesn't it have syncing with email?
<UbuntuUser> I synced some of my events from my university
<dobey> aiyion: yes, owncloud/nextcloud are the same still in that sense
<UbuntuUser> sync'd*
<UbuntuUser> It*
<aiyion> UbuntuUser: ssh works perfectly, what do you suggest to sync the vcards?
<UbuntuUser> I've never worked with vcards tbh, what's a TLDR of that?
<UbuntuUser> this is honestly my first like handheld tablet like computer since I had an IPod in High School
<aiyion> UbuntuUser: the way a contact is represented as file on most systems
<UbuntuUser> is it just a series of files?
<aiyion> UbuntuUser: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VCard
<UbuntuUser> tbh, I'd probably add the functionality to outlook or gmail
<UbuntuUser> I think its already in there
<UbuntuUser> there might be an option to allow syncing
<dobey> yes, goold sync and owncloud sync are included on ubuntu phone, for contacts/calendar, already
<dobey> err
<dobey> google, not goold
<UbuntuUser> ya aiyion , dobey said it should already be on the phone
<UbuntuUser> idk where it is in the wiki though, do you dobey ?
<aiyion> UbuntuUser: thx read that for myself ;)
<aiyion> Konwo about the feature.
<dobey> i don't think there is a wiki page about it, no
<aiyion> It does not allow me to add my server though.
<aiyion> It claims the Host URL would be invalid
<dobey> aiyion: well maybe you've found a bug then. sometimes they do happen :)
<aiyion> Is https featured?
<dobey> it should work yes
<aiyion> shit.
<UbuntuUser> when I had trouble with various programs I tried it after I remounted the filesystem as read/write
<UbuntuUser> and that fixed some of my problems
<aiyion> Well then i suppose I need to update the os once again :/
<UbuntuUser> I made aliases for R/W mount and ReadOnly Mount
<aiyion> UbuntuUser: thx, but I tried that.
<UbuntuUser> when those ^ stopped working
<UbuntuUser> I reflashed from recovery
<UbuntuUser> and that fixed my problems
<aiyion> Is it possible to get the OS updates as apt-package yet?
<aiyion> or is reflashing the only sane way?
<UbuntuUser> updating is possible
<UbuntuUser> problem is the updates don't also fix the issues
<dobey> no, there will never be apt for updates on phone
<aiyion> Are you sure UbuntuUser?
<dobey> you should not remount as r/w
<aiyion> dobey: yeah, I know, dangerous etc.
<aiyion> but not as long as I do not use the system updates.
<dobey> doing apt upgrades will break the phone
<aiyion> no.
<UbuntuUser> Also dobey ? in the wiki theres no mention of a tool you need to communicate with USB Debugging on ubuntu-touch over adb i.e. MTF(Media Transfer Protocol) http://tuxdiary.com/2016/02/07/android-ubuntu-communicate-adb/#more-25168
<aiyion> can say for sure using one of them is no problem.
<UbuntuUser> Any way to add that?
<aiyion> using system updates after using apt is making trouble.
<dobey> UbuntuUser: i have no idea what that page is
<UbuntuUser> its a howto in getting ubuntu to communicate with ubuntu-touch
<UbuntuUser> as is with the guide and packages told to be installed, you're unable on mostly every distro to communicate in Bootloader mode or in Dev Mode
<aiyion> UbuntuUser: I successfully use ssh on my phone.
<UbuntuUser> you need the mtpfs package to communicate in those two modes
<UbuntuUser> in dev mode?
<dobey> i don't know what you're referring to. you don't need mtp anything for adb
<UbuntuUser> I have 3 different linux systems and all of those refused to communicate with the device with dev or bootloader mode
<aiyion> UbuntuUser: mtp is neccessary for what?
<UbuntuUser> Bootloader and Dev mode for systems that don't have mtpfs installed
<UbuntuUser> Computers with distros I have is fedora, ubuntu, and mint
<dobey> fastboot and adb have nothing to do with mtp
<UbuntuUser> Bootloader Mode and Dev Mode will not work unless that package was part of the system prior to attempting communicate over USB and adb
<aiyion> what dobey says.
<UbuntuUser> if it didn't have anything to do with it, there wouldn't be multiple help pages by outside sources
<aiyion> Can not confirm, that package is missing on my laptop.
<UbuntuUser> what distro are you running?
<aiyion> Ubuntu 16.10
<UbuntuUser> Android on their website literally says you need that package to communicate with adb over USB
<aiyion> But there is hardly anything i did not change
<UbuntuUser> the wiki links right to it
<UbuntuUser> they just don't mention the specific package
<dobey> i definitely do not have mtpfs, whatever that is
<aiyion> I'm afraid, me neither.
<aiyion> but adb works as good/bad as always
<UbuntuUser> Ubuntu Touch Install Wiki -> Reinstalling Android -> Android Wiki on reinstalling
<dobey> mtpfs is a fuse filesystem thing; there is absolutely no need to install that package to communicate with an ubuntu phone over usb, normally
<dobey> i mean, sure, if you want to mount the phone as a fuse filesystem, you will need it i guess (or a similar fuse mtp backend)
<dobey> but there is absolutely no need for it normally
<UbuntuUser> So all my operating systems on various computers have install issues?
<dobey> i don't know what your problems were
<UbuntuUser> as soon as you turned on developer mode or bootloader mode, the USB would literally auto disconnect
<UbuntuUser> irregardless of the OS without that package as google mentions on their android reinstalling page
<aiyion> That's weird. But has never happened to me. Can you reproduce that behaviour with a fresh installation?
<dobey> i can guarantee you that i've never installed that package, and have never had a problem with flashing a device, on ubuntu
<UbuntuUser> probably
<aiyion> is there a place to find people that are e
<dobey> maybe if you have an older system, mtpfs was necessary to add a udev rule or something; but that'd be probably 2.5+ years old
<aiyion> *that are missusing their ubuntu phone like me? (by using apt)
<dobey> everywhere, but i don't know why you'd generally want to use apt on the root fs of the phone
<UbuntuUser> the laptop is that old
<UbuntuUser> but, the linux kernel is up to date
<UbuntuUser> my main watercooled machine is fairly modern
<dobey> i'm not talking about hardware
<UbuntuUser> my other other computer is fairly modern too
<UbuntuUser> the Linux Kernels on all my machines are up to date
<dobey> i'm not talking about the kernel either
<UbuntuUser> what are you talking about then?
<dobey> udev rules
<UbuntuUser> huh
<UbuntuUser> I never had much luck with udev rules
<UbuntuUser> my speciality is in Information Security and Programming, I don't often deal with harder outside of physical components
<UbuntuUser> hardware*
<UbuntuUser> I deal mainly in Java, C#, and SQL
<UbuntuUser> is it normal to have issues with ubuntu-touch across multiple distributions with udev rules?
<dobey> no
<dobey> not unless you were running versions of the distributions from 2012 or something. like ubuntu 12.04 wouldn't have had the udev rules for a device that was released in 2013
<UbuntuUser> these distributions don't go back that far lol
<dobey> but like i said, it's basically impossible for me to know why whatever wasn't working for you, wasn't working
<UbuntuUser> I tried like 3 different cables, multiple different ports, and completely reinstalled one of the systems
<UbuntuUser> that package eventually allowed my computers to communicate and detect with adb over USB
<UbuntuUser> in Bootloader and Dev Mode
<aiyion> dobey: I really like using my phone as a full fledged pc.
<aiyion> and as ive stopped working on unity long ago, I like using the commandline even more.
<UbuntuUser> it is nice
<UbuntuUser> I just don't like the limited space
<aiyion> limited space?
<UbuntuUser> 30 GB of space
<UbuntuUser> the fs for the system files is smaller
<aiyion> i can not follow.
<UbuntuUser> I put rips of all my cds on it and as part of the music program, it like puts it into a format
<UbuntuUser> the format takes up space
<aiyion> the fs for system files is mounted as "/" right?
<UbuntuUser> its complicated
<UbuntuUser> the fs is mounted as root
<aiyion> seems like.
<UbuntuUser> but, there are sub file systems
<aiyion> To be clear, I know what a fs is,
<UbuntuUser> its like split for me into like 12 different partitions
<UbuntuUser> by default when I flash
<UbuntuUser> I think I have like 5% left on the device
<aiyion> the only thing that was a little limitating was the 2 gigabyte "/" partition.
<UbuntuUser> because of like extra packages I wanted + my music
<dobey> aiyion: then you should use a chroot or libertine container for CLI tools, rather than screwing with / partition
<aiyion> After I enlarged the corresponding loopfile everything was fine.
<dobey> aiyion: http://askubuntu.com/a/623311/50737
<aiyion> dobey: good idea, I guess.
<UbuntuUser> I installed like info-sec tools like fping, nmap, macchanger, top, and some other programs
<UbuntuUser> I also tried installing some dependencies to get like openvpn running as a service
<UbuntuUser> but, that didn't work so I gave up
<UbuntuUser> debating just purging openvpn + pptp
<UbuntuUser> there are too little options in the GUI to get it to successfully connecty
<UbuntuUser> connect*
<dobey> openvpn works fine, aside from the fact that it's openvpn on a phone, and openvpn is not great for phones
<UbuntuUser> I couldn't get it to work
<UbuntuUser> it connects but, it doesn't forward the traffic (even with iptables rules)
<dobey> anyway, you really shouldn't muck about with / partition so much
<UbuntuUser> why not?
<UbuntuUser> its just an OS
<UbuntuUser> its not like you're modifying the firmware right?
<dobey> it is exactly like you're modifying the firmware
<dobey> the / partition is readonly for a reason
<UbuntuUser> huh
<UbuntuUser> I also figured you had to flash firmware
<UbuntuUser> on my OpenWRT router, I can't modify the firmware irregardless of my permissions
<UbuntuUser> why is the android firmware different?
<UbuntuUser> my professor is an android developer and she didn't have much to say about modifying the OS
<dobey> well, whatever. remount / rw and fill up the partition so your device won't boot.
<UbuntuUser> huh, good point
<aiyion> I think I don't like the concept of a chroot on a phone that much.
<aiyion> dobey: ^
<aiyion> But that woul allow me to use usual System Updates right?
<aiyion> *would
<dobey> yes
<UbuntuUser> dobey: how would you remove apps permanently like that you never intend to use?
<UbuntuUser> like Facebook or Gmail
<dobey> just uninstall it like any other app if you don't want to use it
<UbuntuUser> well.. I did but, either are still listed on the tablet
<dobey> shouldn't be. maybe you managed to somehow find another bug, though
<UbuntuUser> ya.. like I uninstalled them but, they're still taking up space weirdly enough
<genii> purge
<dobey> you can't purge them
<dobey> the default installed apps you can't remove from disk. but should only take up a few KB
<dobey> but you can "uninstall" them and they won't appear in the apps list or such
<UbuntuUser> huh
<aiyion> in reply to openvpn, i can recommend tinc.
<aiyion> works fine, but needs commandline as well.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-22
<Mingor> hello
<m0n5t3r_> +1 for tinc; chroots are annoying, tho (can't autostart services, for instance... if I want to start tor I need to open a terminal, enter passphrase, sudo blah-blah-start-tor-in-chroot, enter passphrase again, etc.)
<m0n5t3r_> the sooner the OS starts being treated like an OS and not like an apple device the better
<duflu> Is "Flickable" what we use for all our scrolling areas? For some reason I thought it was a bespoke widget. Or is our delivery of input events to Flickable the bespoke bit?
<duflu> greyback: Is there any aspect of Flickable that we customize? I find it surprising a core Qt element is so bad at responding to various input devices
<duflu> Seems to be the same in X
<greyback> duflu: it is designed primarily for touch input, mouse support is an add-on only. No we're not customizing it.
<duflu> greyback: Yeah mouse wheels and similarly touchpad scrolling (which is almost the same thing)
<greyback> duflu: there is a long standing bug with mouse wheel alright, accel goes nuts
<duflu> greyback: And with touchpads, it's worse :)
<greyback> probably same code path and bug
<greyback> should be fixable
<duflu> greyback: Curious that rapid wheel scrolling goes almost ignored. Almost like they're ignoring some events or bad at velocity calculation
<duflu> Perhaps using velocity is the problem. For mouse wheels at least you just want position (not "flickable")
<duflu> To make a Flickable scroll faster you actually have to move your wheel slower
<greyback> I don't know, I've not investigated it
<duflu> Never mind. Sounds like a fun project for a rainy day
<duflu> Or in Australia for a sunny day (the sun is equally limiting sometimes)
<greyback> duflu: here is the code: https://code.woboq.org/qt5/qtdeclarative/src/quick/items/qquickflickable.cpp.html#1401
<duflu> greyback: Thanks. Now back to normal programming...
<greyback> o/
<duflu> greyback: Can you work around that wrong subpixel order for a while? Might be a good idea to s/unknown/hrgb/ anyway for monitors like mine
<greyback> duflu: you can try "QT_SUBPIXEL_AA_TYPE=RGB/BGR/VRGB/VBGR" env var
<duflu> OK then
<greyback> but I'm not convinved it is subpixel to blame for some of the fonts
<duflu> Me too. Depending on what "native rendering" is
<greyback> native is not using distance-field, just drawing the glyphs using harfbuzz/freetype to a texture exactly as needed for each string
<duflu> greyback: Good. But is it rendering to a texels which are the same size as the pixels? :)
<duflu> -a
<greyback> should be
<duflu> Worth checking, otherwise hinting will never look right
<duflu> But it should be
<duflu> cimi: Our current GTK overlay scrollbars... are they custom or GTK default?
<duflu> I forget when GTK default looks like
<duflu> -when +what
<duflu> Never mind. I just shotgunned multiple projects. Will figure it out later
<Ubport-user|1298> hy
<Ubport-user|1298> Someone can help me?
<akhil_surabhi> hello, i'm trying to port ubuntu touch to redmi note 3 (snap dragon). it is released with android 5.1 but it doesn't have cm12.1. is it possible to port?
<akhil_surabhi> someone please help
<genii> !porting
<genii> Hm
<dobey> akhil_surabhi: if you don't have the kernel source tree, and binary blobs, you can't port to the device.
<akhil_surabhi> dobey: i have kernel source (cm13 and xiaomi official source), blobs too
<dobey> akhil_surabhi: which kernel version is it?
<akhil_surabhi> dobey: 3.10.x
<dobey> akhil_surabhi: so should be doable. you just need to apply the appropriate patches and get things built. it probably won't work 100% straight away, but you should be able to move forward with it
<akhil_surabhi> dobey: okay, can i use this https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource/tree/kenzo-l-oss
<dobey> akhil_surabhi: i would guess so. i don't know.
<akhil_surabhi> dobey: okay, and the guide says cm12.1 and android-6.0.x. Which one should i follow?
<akhil_surabhi> dobey: i mean, if i choose cm, then is there something like phablet-5.X.X_rX or something like that in https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git?
<dobey> i don't know enough to answer that
<akhil_surabhi> dobey: okay, thanks
<brunch875> guys I just realized how fantastic the display of notifications is in the utouch
<brunch875> notify-osd on the desktop seems lacking once you're used to those :)
<dobey> ?
<brunch875> dobey, you know in the ubuntu phone when you get spammed with messages how well notifications behave?
<brunch875> with one stepping on top of the other
<dobey> i don't get spammed with messages, so not exactly
<dobey> you mean the content gets replaced if you get a second sms from the same person while the notification is up?
<brunch875> and if I recall correctly, it also stacks another notification beneath the new one
<brunch875> you can swipe them aside
<brunch875> it has this whole realtime feel to it
<dobey> well notifications from different "sources" get stacked, yes
<brunch875> does unity8 have similar notifications?
<dobey> unity8 is the same on all device types
<nedstark> out of stock at that link above https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10
<mterry> Saviq: I've forgotten what we did to get rid of the "graphics-mesa-kms.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" message?  All the Mir issues blend together in my head
<Saviq> mterry, upgrade the host
<Saviq> no, actually
<Saviq> refresh the snap
<dobey> mterry: the u8 snap needed rebuilt, and the host needed to be updated
<Saviq> the above means host has 0.26.1, but snap does not
<dobey> or well, it was .so.11, and depending whether you were on zesty or xenial, you had a different problem
<mterry> Saviq: ah -- I'm getting it when trying to switch u8 snap to use mir-libs -- I guess mir-libs needs updating here
<dobey> though if it's moving to use the mir-libs snap, there may be another problem there
<Saviq> mterry, yes, that'd be it
<Saviq> mir-libs not having 0.26.1
<Saviq> (well, or unity8 not being able to find it)
<mterry> AlbertA: ^ can you update mir-libs to 0.26.1?
<dobey> well, or it does have it, but the plug/slot isn't connected
<dobey> or something along those lines
<mterry> it is connected.  mir-libs has .11 in it
<nosgoth> hello
<nosgoth> anybody implemented ubuntu touch on meiZu 5 pro?
<dobey> the pro 5 is an officially supported device. or do you mean mx5 pro (which is a different device)?
<nosgoth> thx , i have to chec ask abuntu as well
<nedstark> nosgoth: this video explains how to put it on an android version of that phone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIvhHcJ2LCI
<nosgoth> thank you very much
<nosgoth> soon i get the phone, i'll install ota 13 on it
<AlbertA> mterry: sure, pmcgowan: are you cool with that? (updating mir-libs)
<AlbertA> pmcgowan: have the demos transitioned now?
<pmcgowan> AlbertA, he did not answer so I am thinking not
<pmcgowan> AlbertA, the show runs one more day
<AlbertA> mterry: so I've been waiting for that ^ that's why mir-libs hasn't been updated...
<mterry> AlbertA: waiting for what?  demo stuff? sure
<AlbertA> mterry: right
<mterry> AlbertA: k
<pmcgowan> sorry guys, checking with him
<AlbertA> though can't you ping things if you install a specific revision?
<AlbertA> pin
<mterry> on snappy? maybe not
<pmcgowan> AlbertA, I don't think so
<dobey> well you can manually install a local snap file
<dobey> which won't get automatically updated from the store, since it was a local snap file
<dobey> but i don't think you can pin versions from the store, or even necessarily choose when an update happens
<mterry> true
<mterry> AlbertA: or we can promote a version to a diff channel for demo and keep edge up to date
<mterry> but anyway, I can also wait
<AlbertA> mterry: yeah I promoted to beta
<pmcgowan> mterry, we did that (too late) but I am not sure they switched
<pmcgowan> the ability to disable updates coincided with this, murphy
<aiyion> m0n5t3r_: thanks, that is what I think. For now I'm wiping my system everytime a new canonical update appears, resize partitions, restore my files, restore previous installed commandline-software and syncronize calendars as well as contacts
<dobey> "like an OS" is an unhelpful comment. iOS is an OS, even if you don't like it. and a phone isn't a traditional x86 PC.
<aiyion> quite an effort just to take the full potential...
<m0n5t3r_> I was talking about the "phone is an appliance you don't need to bother your pretty head with" mentality :)
<m0n5t3r_> my head ain't pretty :P
<dobey> that's not the mentality
<aiyion> correct, not x86. But armhf works as well, for my purposes.
<aiyion> For the moment ubuntu touch seems to be the the nearest a phone can come to a useful device.
<m0n5t3r_> hopefully when we get snaps and I find the time to learn how to create them things will improve and you'll get your read-only root FS and app / UI isolation, and people who want to use it more like a pocket computer can still install OS-level stuff easier
<dobey> my 20 year old nokia is a "useful device"
<aiyion> nice one dobey ^^
<aiyion> But I like my phone to work like my pc or server does.
<dobey> i could go buy the most powerful phone on the market, and even if i installed raw ubuntu on it, it would never "work like my pc or server does"
<aiyion> Well in certain aspects it does, i guess.
<aiyion> But thats an opinion probably based on my favour for the cli.
<dobey> but i can buy a pci adapter that takes a sim card, and make phone calls on my pc
<aiyion> correct.
<dobey> even just the cli. there are plenty of tasks which a phone is simply not suitable for
<UbuntuUser> Does ubuntu touch take code contributions and where would I find information on those for like various programming languages? (The main languages I have/had programmed in are Java, C#, Python, and SQL)
<aiyion> as well you can share the capabilities of your phone with the ones of your pc, which would be easrier, imho
<m0n5t3r_> talking about notifications: where should I complain that SMS notifications show up for a few seconds even with a locked screen? this makes it very convenient when, say, you pay something and the bank sends you a confirmation code by SMS...
<dobey> UbuntuUser: there is nothing particularly special about "touch" in terms of contributions. there is no "touch" really. there is only ubuntu. ubuntu is always taking contributions
<aiyion> dobey: youre right for sure. But that does not stand in conflict with what I'm saying :)
<dobey> i mean, sure, you can run apache on your phone. but if you want to actually have a protable "phone" device, then it's only a novelty to run it. nothing especially useful about being able to do so
<dobey> m0n5t3r_: your complaint is that the notifications DO show up on the locked screen?
<m0n5t3r_> yes
<dobey> i'm confused. how would making them NOT show up there, be more convenient in the situation you described?
<aiyion> dobey: What I can do is taking the project I'm develpoing for customers with me in my right pocket. That paired with the abbility to show them fully working on my phone like they will in the future on a server, is quite nice.
<m0n5t3r_> it's locked for a reason, this is a security hole
<m0n5t3r_> there is a reason why I gave the bank example
<aiyion> m0n5t3r_: wasnt there something under the settings -> privacy?
<m0n5t3r_> as for running "unsanctioned" software, I mostly want to use tor, other VPNs than openvpn, or make openvpn start at boot, or have crons / periodic tasks to do backups / contact sync / calendar sync (because the required plumbing is there, but there is no UI for it)
<m0n5t3r_> aiyion: yes it is, you can disable the launcher and the top bar, but notifications still flash on the screen for like 2-3 seconds
<dobey> why not work with developers to get the UI for it into the system and available to everyone?
<aiyion> m0n5t3r_: I see
<dobey> i don't think there is any way to specify notification "privilege" levels, to do what android does there. would require quite a bit of work. though i wish android did it better too
<m0n5t3r_> dobey: mostly lack of time; also I have absolutely no idea what to do; I remember reading some questions about it a while ago, but now my search yields mostly syncevolution stuff (what I use now) and some discourse.ubuntu.com links, but discourse.ubuntu.com is ded
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-23
<lotuspsychje> what you guys recommend as channel for nexus5 these days?
<lotuspsychje> stable or rc-proposed?
<DRWhite> hi folks
<DRWhite> I want to install onto my device, but I can't find how to do it or what to do to get it right.
<DRWhite> Where do I find the details please?
<dobey> nosgoth: just ask in here, but yes it should be good enough. i don't have a pro 5 myself, so i don't know the details
<dobey> !devices | DRWhite
<ubot5> DRWhite: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nosgoth> ok thx dobey
<nosgoth> stay tuned
<DRWhite> how can one work on one of the images that someone else worked on and isn't any more?
<mterry> AlbertA: when you can finally update mir-libs, may I request that you use the Mir version (0.26.1 or whatever) as the snap version? Would help to know at a glance what is installed
<AlbertA> mterry: ok
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-24
<chrisccoulson> will the sdk ever have its own popup menu implementation?
<Ab3L> hi
<brunch875> welcome, Ab3L
<pauliunas> hi, how can i try ubuntu touch on an x86 tablet?
<NotKit> did it came with Windows?
<dobey> most x86 tablets are a bit weird, so the basic answer is probably "not easily"
<NotKit> if it has proper UEFI, you can probably install desktop Ubuntu, but not all hardware will work
<NotKit> and no easy way for Ubuntu Touch
<dobey> well you can run unity8, which is not necessarily the same as the phone/tablet images at the moment.
<dobey> even with weird EFI, if it can do legacy boot you can install standard ubuntu on it i think.
<NotKit> UEFI on Intel Atoms can't legacy boot generaly
<NotKit> *generally
<dobey> i think all my atoms can, but they are convertibles, not pure tablets
<pauliunas> dobey, no it's not weird, it's pretty much just as weird as any given windows/linux laptop :D
<pauliunas> and it's an intel core
<pauliunas> in other words, i have no trouble running the desktop version of ubuntu, but i want to see what's the fuss about ubuntu touch
<dobey> do you mean "the same thing that's the current supported phone/tablet images" or do you mean "unity8" by "ubuntu touch" there?
<k1l> most times its crappy 32bit uefi :/
<ogra_> well, if it can run ubuntu desktop there is no reason why the unity8 session wouldnt run as well ...
<ogra_> but that will only give you an impression, not the very exact thing you get with touch onn a phone
<ogra_> (pretty close though)
<dobey> yes, that's why i asked what the goal is exactly :)
<pauliunas> dobey, i mean the thing that canonical advertises on the ubuntu site under "tablets"
<pauliunas> i want to see what the hell is happening on actual ubuntu touch products like that BQ tablet :)
<pauliunas> and sorry for late replies
<dobey> pauliunas: then the quick answer is no. longer answer is sort of but not exactly, and not especially easily
<dobey> you can try the bits of where things are heading a little more easily, but still may not be quite what you expect
<pauliunas> why don't they just make it public? that way they would get actual developers for this platform...
<dobey> it is public
<pauliunas> because right now it can only be tested on some phones
<pauliunas> ok, so if it's public, why can't i install it on my tablet?
<dobey> there is no image built for your tablet
<dobey> arm/android phones/tablets do not work in the same way as traditional PCs in terms of booting and device access
<dobey> the phone/tablet images are based around the needs of those types of phones and tablets, not generic x86 platforms
<pauliunas> yes i know
<pauliunas> but since there are no widely available ubuntu touch tablets, wouldn't it make sense to just release a generic x86 image that developers could use?
<dobey> pauliunas: there is no such thing as a generic image in terms of phone/tablet images; the x86 ISOs are the only thing close to "generic" and you can run most of the core stuff just fine from there with installing the snap
<dobey> pretty much everything is packaged in the archive or overlay PPA, or as snaps; in terms of developing the future of ubuntu on devices
<pauliunas> dobey, i didn't mean a generic image for android tablets, as that wouldn't be possible.. i meant a generic image in the same format as ubuntu desktop
<pauliunas> i think it can safely be called "generic image" as it runs on every
<pauliunas> pretty much every x86 computer*
<dobey> pauliunas: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o-jKITqUxRsujmN3OwRj3wRnn6dgblKuvrhKjeN8-Wc
<dobey> also, 16.10 and zesty have unity8 available to test by default
<pauliunas> dobey, this looks interesting :) thanks for sharing
<pauliunas> but how close is it to the retail experience?
<pauliunas> (just out of curiosity, it's not really important)
<dobey> not very
<pauliunas> so there's currently no way to see what's the deal?
<dobey> there are a lot of stumbling blocks in getting things moved to snaps, and making various bits work better on x86
<dobey> but there are changes landing pretty much daily
<pauliunas> i've been waiting for over a year.. :/ i guess i should just give up :D
<dobey> not sure why you didn't just get a wifi nexus 7 2013, if what you want to play with is the tablet image
<pauliunas> actually, i wanted it to become my daily driver... xD
<pauliunas> as in, on my phone, desktop, tablet... full convergence just like they marketed it
<pauliunas> well, thanks for help, i gotta go now
<dobey> well, it's coming
<dobey> meh
<taiebot> anyone with some knowledge on enabling usb tethering It looks like nm detect the phone as a wired connection but there is never a connection which gets establised
<taiebot>  i am currently looking at this https://danielpocock.com/android-betrays-tethering-data not sure it is related
<dobey> taiebot: it worked just fine for me when i used it ~1 year ago with my nexus 5
<dobey> that's about all i know though :)
<taiebot> dobey it seems to work but maybe network manager cannot connect to it. Indicator just speens forever
<dobey> taiebot: don't recall that problem
<taiebot> ok i think i have found my answer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-property-service/+bug/1427697
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427697 in dbus-property-service (Ubuntu) "Malformed /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/tethering on mako" [High,Confirmed]
<taiebot> yeah managed!!!
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-25
<aiyion> Does somebody know how to install apps via commandline?
<mcphail> aiyion: pkcon --allow-untrusted install-local packagename.click
<aiyion> mcphail: thank you sir!
<mimecar> hi
<Rane> hello?
<Rane> Its been a long time since I used IRC, but I am looking for assistance with my 2012 Nexus 7 "Grouper"
<dobey> it's not a supported device. there are no images to flash ubuntu onto it
<Rane> I can't even flash the devel onto it?
<dobey> nope. it hasn't been supported for about 3 years now
<Rane> well dang it.....I don't suppose you know if there is a distro that would work on this device?
<dobey> no. it's problematic because it's an nvidia tegra device
<dobey> android doesnt' even work so great on it :)
<Rane> thats my problem.....the blasted thing is just so slow.  I was hoping there was a lightweight distro out there that I could get some use out of it
<dobey> i don't think so
<dobey> anyway, have to go now. good luck :)
<Rane> thank you for answering me
